# 2020 pumpkin growers thread



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Here we go again. All those with brave hearts and green thumbs climb on board for the 2020 pumpkin growers thread. Here we can discuss anything about our endeavors to grow pumpkins for the Halloween season. From the tiny mini-pumpkins to those tipping the scales at a ton, no pumpkin is out of bounds for discussion. Even some squashes and gourds are fair game to talk about. If you care about it, there's probably someone else who does as well. 

If you're new to growing pumpkins, there are some regulars who are more than happy to give advice. If you're a seasoned veteran, you'll have kindred souls ready to share your success and those times when you need to commiserate over the ones that fell to the armies of critters that love eating pumpkins before we even get a chance to pick them. And of course, this is where you go to post pictures of your pumpkins for an appreciative audience. Show their little sprouts popping up, show the vines growing. Show them as they're ripening. And show them when they're out on display in all their Halloween glory.

So, regardless of where on the pumpkin growing spectrum you are, feel welcome and encouraged to post your thoughts and pictures. This is one of the most active threads on Halloween Forum for good reason. Gardeners love to share their knowledge, their frustrations, but mostly their triumphs to create from a tiny seed something amazing. Come on, dive in, and be a part of it all. Growing season is sooner than you think.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I was just thinking yesterday that we are on the downhill slide to spring! I can't wait to get started on my garden and pumpkin patch.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks for starting the 2020 pumpkin thread.
My new years resolution is "not buying new seeds" I'm trying to only grow seeds that I've saved & traded.

@WitchyKitty glad your lavender is doing so well.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, Kdestra. I wish I lived in a climate that I could just plant it in the ground and it's good every year...but with days like we are having, now, where the wind chills will be getting to -20 or so, it just isn't possible.

I'm going to just use seeds I already have, too, I think. After last years squash bug nightmare, I was considering taking a year off to get rid of some of them...but I know, as said above, that come Spring I'll be itching to get those seeds started, anyway, lol. 

I am so ready for growing season when I look out my windows and see snow and ice everywhere, dark skies, that frigid wind starting to pick up and frozen rain stuck to my windows...blah...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> I was just thinking yesterday that we are on the downhill slide to spring! I can't wait to get started on my garden and pumpkin patch.


What are your pumpkin plans this year?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> What are your pumpkin plans this year?


I'm not sure. I think I will continue growing JBLs in planters because it worked so well last year. I'll plant more this year and maybe try some other varieties of mini gourds/pumpkins. I'm thinking of moving my pumpkin patch again. What are your plans?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> I'm not sure. I think I will continue growing JBLs in planters because it worked so well last year. I'll plant more this year and maybe try some other varieties of mini gourds/pumpkins. I'm thinking of moving my pumpkin patch again. What are your plans?


Not sure yet. I want to find a really pretty garden arch for the front steps & grow jbls. 
We aren't planning a big vacation this summer so I should really work on a pumpkin patch. 
One thing for sure is I'm investing in a much larger (200 gallon or bigger) water rain tank


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

3rd seed germinated from the 2018 JBLs. 
It feels good to clear out the old seeds that have been laying around


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Not sure yet. I want to find a really pretty garden arch for the front steps & grow jbls.
> We aren't planning a big vacation this summer so I should really work on a pumpkin patch.
> One thing for sure is I'm investing in a much larger (200 gallon or bigger) water rain tank


I love having a rain barrel! 

I still need to make or buy and arch for my JBL's/minis/gourds. We were going to do it this Spring, but we are saving for a trip, so I think it may have to be put off for another year. We will see when Spring comes.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I love having a rain barrel!
> 
> I still need to make or buy and arch for my JBL's/minis/gourds. We were going to do it this Spring, but we are saving for a trip, so I think it may have to be put off for another year. We will see when Spring comes.


Oh yeah, I love my rain barrel but last year's drought was brutal. My barrels were bone dry. I want to "up my game" & harvest as much rain as possible. 

A cattle pannel fence costs about $30. They aren't super pretty but they are strong. 
Hope you have fun on your trip.


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

I have a bunch of weird looking ornamental gourds I'm going to get the seeds out of and give a try. I also have some left over seeds of Chihuahuan and Navajo pumpkins that did well in our Tucson weather last year so I'll give those a go again. We've been hitting consistent 70's so I need to get started sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

crashbig said:


> I have a bunch of weird looking ornamental gourds I'm going to get the seeds out of and give a try. I also have some left over seeds of Chihuahuan and Navajo pumpkins that did well in our Tucson weather last year so I'll give those a go again. We've been hitting consistent 70's so I need to get started sooner rather than later.


Wow. Your temps are in the 70s??? We wont have temps like that for a few weeks. Do you have pictures of your Chihuahuan and Navajo pumpkins?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Kdestra said:


> 3rd seed germinated from the 2018 JBLs.
> It feels good to clear out the old seeds that have been laying around


Whoa, starting already?


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> Wow. Your temps are in the 70s??? We wont have temps like that for a few weeks. Do you have pictures of your Chihuahuan and Navajo pumpkins?


Yeah we don't get much of a winter in Southern Arizona. I'll get get some seedlings started inside probably next weekend and get them hardened off to go in the ground by end of Feb/beginning of march. Its our summer heat that I battle. If the plants are well established they seem to do fine, but the sun and heat just murder seedlings. Finding native variety's has helped. I'll have to see if I have any pics on my home computer.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Whoa, starting already?


Yeah, temps warm up by mid March so I try to have plants ready for cold frames by then.
Found more old seeds stashed away. I'll probably start them this weekend. 
Looks like 2 of the 2018 JBL seedlings died. ☠☠ but the other 2 are going stron


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

crashbig said:


> Yeah we don't get much of a winter in Southern Arizona. I'll get get some seedlings started inside probably next weekend and get them hardened off to go in the ground by end of Feb/beginning of march. Its our summer heat that I battle. If the plants are well established they seem to do fine, but the sun and heat just murder seedlings. Finding native variety's has helped. I'll have to see if I have any pics on my home computer.


Have you checked out Baker's Creek? They have a huge assortment of native pumpkins & gourds. 





__





Rare Heirloom Seeds| Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds


Rarerseeds




www.rareseeds.com


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> The 4 big moose pumpkins.
> 
> We had a miserable fall for pumpkins, with hard freezes the entire week leading up to Halloween. I ended up bringing these inside. The three smaller ones were carved and out on the 30th, and froze solid. Funny thing about frozen solid pumpkins is they get a little translucent, so the whole thing glows as opposed to the largest one here that my son carved day of.
> 
> ...


After going through my seed catalogs and reviewing the down sides to this variety, the need to build it a shade canopy, I'm debating with going with a grab bag seed mix "World of Color" 










Listed as 50-100 lb size ratio, this would put it in league with the two smaller big moose pumpkins above. I know this mix has been around for quite a while, anyone have any experience with it?

There's also always atlantic giants that do well with the weather here, but you sometimes get amorphous blobs for shape. The way I grow, though, without any of the special attention needed to get truly huge sizes, that risk is somewhat mitigated. 

Big Max pumpkins advertise 100lb+ which would put them in the same ballpark as Big Moose, but they don't seem to keep their shape as well from what I can find... 

Trying to decide if I even bother with gourds this year. 10 years, never a single gourd...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> After going through my seed catalogs and reviewing the down sides to this variety, the need to build it a shade canopy, I'm debating with going with a grab bag seed mix "World of Color"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful. How much water do you think they need? The drought of 2019 was bad for us in the Mid/North East.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm going to assume they need some hefty watering to get their size, like most of the giant varieties. There is a "small world of color" mix that is more typical Jack sizes, though. 









Small World Of Color Blend Pumpkin


These pumpkins will create a new concept in fall displays. This blend of medium size pumpkins includes colors never seen before, including white and pink, plus a mottled and striped pink and blue variety. The pumpkins are round to flattened round, weigh about 25 to 30 pounds and are about 12...



www.jungseed.com


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd forgotten I'd ordered these from Amazon until I went to do a return on Amazon. Never grown them before so we'll see how it goes this year. Anyone here done them before?

Hoping to grow some birdhouse gourds this year too. We've got some major garden overhauling to do this year so it may or may not happen, but I'm hoping to get a real garden going this year.

Japanese Black Pumpkin








Amazon.com: 10 Japanese Black Pumpkin - Kabocha Seeds - Open Pollinated, Heirloom ! : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy 10 Japanese Black Pumpkin - Kabocha Seeds - Open Pollinated, Heirloom ! on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

@RCIAG ~ those black pumpkins melt my goth heart ?
I know I said: "No More Moschata Pumpkins" but these are really interesting


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

That is a wickedly cool pumpkin.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Having great success (maybe to much) with my old 2018 seeds. 
All of the Crown of Thorns seeds germinated. If you all lived closer I'd love to share some of the sprouts.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> Having great success (maybe to much) with my old 2018 seeds.
> All of the Crown of Thorns seeds germinated. If you all lived closer I'd love to share some of the sprouts.


Will you be able to plant your sprouts any time soon or do you grow them indoors? I got a small greenhouse that I need to assemble but it's too wet and windy right now. I have enough work to do securing the trash cans in these wind storms ? I know trying to grow anything indoors is a lost cause due to a particular feline (I'm looking at you Bandit!)

There are so many interesting and unique pumpkins and gourds out there! Do y'all have better luck buying seeds online or finding them locally? I have only seen Jack o'lantern, JBL and Casper varieties around here.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Wow. Your temps are in the 70s??? We wont have temps like that for a few weeks. Do you have pictures of your Chihuahuan and Navajo pumpkins?


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha..... REALLY? We won't see 70 for another three months. Well, maybe for two days in March. It always warms up just before the cold weather returns. It's sort of like a teaser of spring without spring actually showing up. It wreaks havoc with our cherry crops and any other fruit tree that jumps the gun on flowering only to be frozen back.



UnOrthodOx said:


> Big Max pumpkins advertise 100lb+ which would put them in the same ballpark as Big Moose, but they don't seem to keep their shape as well from what I can find.


We grew them for three years and we liked them. Ours never got to 100 pounds though. Our largest was probably about 70 pounds. But they looked very much like what one would consider a regular pumpkin. No strange deformations or weird growth patterns. They did have incredibly thick, stubby stems though. They all made wonderful looking pumpkins out in the graveyard . They had a wonderful orange color often mixed with bright green and white striations. One of the strangest things about them is that more people thought they were fake than some of our fake pumpkins. The colors were just so vibrant and the smooth, glossy skin on them made them look plastic. Last year nothing grew right, and our Max pumpkins were only the size of regular pumpkins, but they did have the bright orange color.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> Will you be able to plant your sprouts any time soon or do you grow them indoors? I got a small greenhouse that I need to assemble but it's too wet and windy right now. I have enough work to do securing the trash cans in these wind storms ? I know trying to grow anything indoors is a lost cause due to a particular feline (I'm looking at you Bandit!)
> 
> There are so many interesting and unique pumpkins and gourds out there! Do y'all have better luck buying seeds online or finding them locally? I have only seen Jack o'lantern, JBL and Casper varieties around here.


Temps will warm up here in early/mid March then I'll start taking the plants to cold frames during day & bring in when I get home from office. They wont be planted until mid April.
Btw - I grow a big pot of cat grass every winter for my kitties. This stops them from munching seedlings. Maybe Bandit would enjoy it too.

The Pumpkin Growers thread has taught me about so many different plants: corn, gourds, millet & pumpkins.. the only places I can buy them from are online. The only problem I have is that each company might only sell one variety of seeds that I want. I cant always justify spending $3 on a packet of seeds but shipping is $5. (Make sense?)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha..... REALLY? We won't see 70 for another three months. Well, maybe for two days in March. It always warms up just before the cold weather returns. It's sort of like a teaser of spring without spring actually showing up. It wreaks havoc with our cherry crops and any other fruit tree that jumps the gun on flowering only to


Idk how you guys can live so far North. I'd die ~ no really I can not live any further north then here. I'd move further South but I'm terrified of alligators


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I won't see warm enough temps to plant pumpkins and such until late May...
In two or three months, if the ground thaws enough and winter doesn't hang on, I can start stuff like carrots and such, but that's about it. 
I agree, we always get a "teaser Spring", too...it never lasts long and makes our Spring fever even worse! I have had it mess up the in ground plants and shrubs, too, where they think Spring it starting, start to leaf/bud for the year and the freezing cold comes back and damages things. Ug.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Kdestra said:


> Idk how you guys can live so far North. I'd die ~ no really I can not live any further north then here. I'd move further South but I'm terrified of alligators


Swap South for North, and youd have me. Don't know how people south of here handle the heat. I'll probably move north when I retire. Washington and Montana top the list. (though Flagstaff Arizona was elevated enough to avoid much of the heat and was nice when I was working there)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The 2018 JBLs showed so much promise but then they started to die.
Two are still alive but not sure for how much longer

The 2018 Crown of Thorn gourds are still growing ~ hopefully they live


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

chubstuff said:


> We grew them for three years and we liked them. Ours never got to 100 pounds though. Our largest was probably about 70 pounds. But they looked very much like what one would consider a regular pumpkin. No strange deformations or weird growth patterns. They did have incredibly thick, stubby stems though. They all made wonderful looking pumpkins out in the graveyard . They had a wonderful orange color often mixed with bright green and white striations. One of the strangest things about them is that more people thought they were fake than some of our fake pumpkins. The colors were just so vibrant and the smooth, glossy skin on them made them look plastic. Last year nothing grew right, and our Max pumpkins were only the size of regular pumpkins, but they did have the bright orange color.


Good to know. How hot do you get where you are?


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Idk how you guys can live so far North. I'd die ~ no really I can not live any further north then here. I'd move further South but I'm terrified of alligators


I think it's just the way we're wired internally. I grew up in Tucson, Arizona and hated every hellish summer I lived there. The life of walking out of the air conditioned house into the air conditioned car; crawling out of the air conditioned car to go the air conditioned school or job, was more than I could handle. I moved up to the Northwest as soon as I could and never regretted it for a moment. 

I live on the west side of the Cascade mountain range. It's the Oregon everyone talks about when they say Oregon rains all the time. But I was born to have moss growing between my webbed toes.  The one thing that most folks don't realize about the area is that it doesn't have the extremes that many locations have. It's not often super hot or exceedingly cold. But it does have a short, mild growing season that can be dicey at best some years. Then again, we don't have SVB killer bugs invading our turf, so I might be totally fine with weather that doesn't invite them to take up residence.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Good to know. How hot do you get where you are?


We don't get very hot at all. It rarely gets into the nineties during the summer months. Usually about two weeks of over 90 weather is considered normal. Where we struggle as pumpkin growers is lack of sunshine. Last year the temperatures were perfect for pumpkin growing, but we didn't see full sun for months. Instead we had week after week of cloudy weather. The entire growing season was a bust for almost everyone. When the weather cooperates, Western Oregon is actually a great place to grow pumpkins. We have growers all over our area.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

@chubstuff - my hubby was born near Phoenix & spent a lot of time in the Superstition Mountains. He told me about the intense heat. I'm very curious about that area & would love to hike there. 

We bought cilantro and found this vine mixed in. I'm pretty sure its Bind Weed. It was promptly returned to grocery store. I can't wait until my cilantro seedlings grow. 

Not much to report except another JBL died - only 1 left. I think I'm tossing the rest of the old seeds into compost.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

And we're supposed to get 14" of snow today...



chubstuff said:


> We don't get very hot at all. It rarely gets into the nineties during the summer months. Usually about two weeks of over 90 weather is considered normal. Where we struggle as pumpkin growers is lack of sunshine. Last year the temperatures were perfect for pumpkin growing, but we didn't see full sun for months. Instead we had week after week of cloudy weather. The entire growing season was a bust for almost everyone. When the weather cooperates, Western Oregon is actually a great place to grow pumpkins. We have growers all over our area.


Hmmm. Wonder how they'd do in the 100+ range we see through July/August. I usually have trouble with varieties setting pumpkins in the heat.


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

And I'm just the opposite, grew up in the suburbs of Chicago and now I'm down in Tucson and love the heat compared to the long dreary gray of winter. Our challenge is the heat and plants drying out in an instant if you don't keep on top of their watering schedule.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

I guess we all have to work with the climate we have. Some of us were lucky enough to move to the areas we prefer, but the pumpkins are fickle critters that seem to laugh at our efforts to make an environment where they will grow optimally. But every now and then we find that special year where it all comes together and the pumpkins we put out are ones we're proud to show off come Halloween night. The pumpkins win no matter what. They always win.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The "Crown of Thorns" seedlings ( back of photo) are healthy but the JBL is struggling. A few more of the old JBL seeds germinated. No clue if they will survive.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, ended up going with Dill's Atlantic Giants largely because the websites selling that world of color were giving me trouble. 

My Uncle grew these for years, so I know they handle the weather fine, and they didn't get too terribly massive with his lazy method of growing. I'm going to try them in something of a 3 sisters arrangement.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Bought my seeds since Fred Meyer was having a buy one get one 1/2 off sale. This weather is making me anxious for spring. Hopefully we don't wash away before then!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> Bought my seeds since Fred Meyer was having a buy one get one 1/2 off sale. This weather is making me anxious for spring. Hopefully we don't wash away before then!


I love the pictures on your seed packets ?
Sometimes when the weather is horrible I line up all of my seeds & daydream about summer.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

I just moved from Arizona (Phoenix suburb) where I was fighting extreme heat (with minimal success) to Southern Minnesota. I have almost an acre of land here so I just ordered a bunch of seeds from Burpee.com of varieties that I always wanted to try to grow. 








Jack Be Little - For a container on the porch








Jarrahdale








Musquee de Provence








Rouge Vif d'Etampes








Big Max

Plus some seeds for corn (I want the stalks!)

Does anyone in the upper midwest have tips for growing things in a place that actually has weather?


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Also... anyone else feel like this?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We're sorta the opposite here in MD right now. It's been in the 50s & 60s, lots of rain though. My chrysanthemums are putting out new growth, my chives are coming up, I didn't lose my rosemary yet, but Sunday there's supposed to be a big cold front coming in.

I want a REAL winter again, if for no other reason than to kill off the bad bugs. We need to freeze those stink bugs, fleas, ticks & skeeters to death!!

The Washington Post's Capital Weather Gang just posted about our winter weather here so far:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2020/02/12/global-warming-is-nudging-washingtons-climate-southward-this-winter-it-most-resembles-atlanta/



> *Global warming is making Washington’s climate more *
> 
> *Consider this winter a preview of the region’s future*
> 
> ...


No offense to Atlanta but if I wanted that type of winter, I'd move to Atlanta & I don't wanna move to Atlanta. I need my seasons to be 4 distinct seasons & this just isn't working for me.

I'd like ONE GOOD SNOWSTORM this winter. There's always March......*sigh*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We just got snowed on last night and this morning...and the temps are dropping quickly. It's currently 16 degrees with a -2 wind chill, and by tomorrow morning it will be 1 degree with a wind chill of around -10. Brrrrr. 

I'm itching to start pumpkins and gourds!!! I'm still just making do with starting herbs, cat grass and peppers in my little basement greenhouse. Ahhh, I am soooooo jealous of those of you who can start warmer weather seeds, already!!!!! At least my cats are happy, getting to mow their tiny potted lawns every few days, hahaha...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Cwikhart said:


> I just moved from Arizona (Phoenix suburb) where I was fighting extreme heat (with minimal success) to Southern Minnesota. I have almost an acre of land here so I just ordered a bunch of seeds from Burpee.com of varieties that I always wanted to try to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best of luck in your new ??? garden. 
It's been raining here nearly every day.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> We just got snowed on last night and this morning...and the temps are dropping quickly. It's currently 16 degrees with a -2 wind chill, and by tomorrow morning it will be 1 degree with a wind chill of around -10. Brrrrr.
> 
> I'm itching to start pumpkins and gourds!!! I'm still just making do with starting herbs, cat grass and peppers in my little basement greenhouse. Ahhh, I am soooooo jealous of those of you who can start warmer weather seeds, already!!!!! At least my cats are happy, getting to mow their tiny potted lawns every few days, hahaha...


Like @RCIAG said: Its non stop rain here. It may be warmer but it sure isn't productive. Honestly it's a bit disheartening


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just wanted to check in with everyone and keep our thread closer to the top so we don't lose it. 
Everyone has been so quiet!
I know it's still too early for me to start pumpkins and gourds, but I do have tiny hot peppers and white sage babies coming up in my greenhouse, now. The first round of peppers I planted didn't germinate...the seeds must've finally gotten too old. I think they were about 4 years old. I grabbed a couple new packets, so far...the Jalapenos are doing good, still waiting on my Cayennes...they take a bit longer to germinate. My White Sage is struggling. It's a very hard herb to grow over here where it's cold, and prefers to be direct sown rather than in seed pots in the greenhouse...but since the growing season for White Sage is so short, here, as it needs heat, I always try, at least, to start some indoors to see if I can get any a head start. I usually just end up waiting until late Spring and direct sowing, though, and just getting smaller plants.

I wish my area sold Baby Boos mini white pumpkins...or the striped mini ones...but I can only find them in mix packs, so I wouldn't know what I would actually get. I really should use up some of the leftover seeds I still have, anyway, before they finally get too old. I'm still deciding if we are going to redesign the veggie garden bed a little or not...

If it would just stop snowing and warm up, a little, already!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I wish my area sold Baby Boos mini white pumpkins...or the striped mini ones...but I can only find them in mix packs, so I wouldn't know what I would actually get. I really should use up some of the leftover seeds I still have, anyway, before they finally get too old. I'm still deciding if we are going to redesign the veggie garden bed a little or not...
> 
> If it would just stop snowing and warm up, a little, already!!!


I'll check my extension office & see what they have. They give last year's seeds away for free. If they don't have any, I can buy a few packs & we can split them. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Took a few quick photos:

1. JBLs - 3 left & they don't look good
2. Crown of Thorns ~ gourds. Healthy & strong
3. Black Cherry Tomatoes

Btw. I started a garden blog because I don't feel right about posting non-pumpkin photos on here. You all are more then welcome to post garden pictures (and pets) ????


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm still waiting on those black pumpkin seeds but that's OK because we seem to be going through 2 days of winter, then 3 days of spring, then another couple of days of winter BUT NO SNOW.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Saw these last weekend. Certainly made me feel all happy inside


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Red warty things are such a pain to carve that almost feels like false advertising showing it as a jack.

That casper, though can't help but make you smile.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love seeing seeds and bulbs when they first come out in stores, each year...especially pumpkins and gourds!!

I definitely want to give Caspers a try, some year. I think I'll just be seeing what will still germinate of the seed packets I currently have, this year, though...as much as I want to buy more new ones. It's more cost efficient to use up remaining seeds you have in packets or, even better, seeds you harvested and kept, yourself, when you can. 

Kdestra, I love your seedling photos and happy seed packet snapshots!

RCIAG, black pumpkins? Our weather...besides today and tonight, is starting to feel more Spring-like, now...early Spring, but Spring, nonetheless. 

Side note on germination: I had mentioned I had some hot peppers started, inside...my Jalapenos are all coming up great, cat grass is great, and even some of my "difficult to grow here" white sage is popping up...but, so far, with two different planting times, I have zero germination of a whole package of Cayenne peppers! Nada! Same good seed starting soil, same containers, same shelf under the same lighting as the other things I've started...but not a single sprout! I tried the first half of the packet, then, when nothing was happening, planted the rest and still nothing. I know my jalapenos are a smaller, earlier variety, so they would germinate a little sooner, but my cayenne should be doing something by now. Grrrrrrr. Burpee organic seeds, too, not some off brand. Good thing they were having a seed sale and I didn't pay too much...I've never in my life had this happen, before. I'll keep giving them more time to see if they are just being super late bloomers...I hope I don't have this issue with any of my pumpkins or gourds, this year, too. I'd cry with zero germination.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> The Washington Post's Capital Weather Gang just posted about our winter weather here so far:
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2020/02/12/global-warming-is-nudging-washingtons-climate-southward-this-winter-it-most-resembles-atlanta/
> 
> No offense to Atlanta but if I wanted that type of winter, I'd move to Atlanta & I don't wanna move to Atlanta. I need my seasons to be 4 distinct seasons & this just isn't working for me.
> ...


We live in Oregon, and we're noticing the same trend. Over the last 30 years we came to depend on certain yearly occurrences with cold frosts that lasted a few weeks and very little snow. It made it tough on perennials, but we knew how to deal with it. On the plus side it killed off mosquitoes and yellow jackets, the two banes of summer existence up in our neck of the woods.

That said, warmer winters also bring potential disaster for those of us who grow pumpkins up North. We have droughts far more frequently due to the decrease in snow in our mountains. And we may have to deal with the South's dreaded Squash Vine Borer if things keep getting warmer across the country. SVB is blocked from migrating North where the winters get too cold, but as the weather warms, those pesky critters can make that migration and overwinter the way they do down South. 

A number of people say warmer weather sounds great, thinking it all sounds fun to have a few more warm days in summer. But our ecosystem relies on those cold spells to protect our plants, both native and agricultural. I am like RCIAG. I don't want Southern temperatures. I moved North to get away from Arizona temperatures. I don't want them following me up here.

I also don't want the SVBs, fireants, and all other manner of obnoxious vermin making their way up here. But it may be something we have to deal with. The weather is already warming up to be another record year of mosquitoes and yellow jackets that overwintered without a single good frost last year. And since the summers aren't particularly sunny, we still struggle to get decent looking pumpkins. The warmer weather only brings the mildew on a bit earlier in the season. Sigh... I wonder how Alaska is fairing with their winter weather.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Our weather here, in Illinois, has been a milder than it should be, as well...I have been worrying about the severe amount of bugs we are going to have, this year. I love that Spring temps are showing up earlier...but we really needed some deep freezes over the winter for our insect control and, like said above, our area plants to have their dormant periods.

If we have an earlier warming trend, it's going to take all my will power to not start my pumpkins and gourds earlier than normal, lol. I could, but I'd like them to make it to Halloween and Thanksgiving...if i plant them too early, some could start to rot earlier...

On a side note: I commented, yesterday, that I had zero germination of my entire pack of Cayenne pepper seeds...guess what just started popping up, today, lol?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Dreaming of summers past


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We changed the shape of our upraised garden growing area on Sunday. It used to be an upside down squared U kind of shape that I could walk up into the middle and all the way around. Now, we closed in the open end and we have a full square with a standing space in the center, still, with my half barrels for herbs and such. The closest and furthest sides are thicker, so I set paver stones for stepping through if needed. We still need some dirt, now, to fill in the new raised area that used to be the open end. Working on it is put on a halt, though, because my MS is acting up, again, and they say we have...that "S" word...coming on Saturday. I reject this reality and substitute my own. I say No. (I don't even know where this came from, we were supposed to be done with lower temps and have an average of 50's, now, the forecast originally said. Grrrrr.)


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I tried my first pukkin patch last year with 4 seeds of the mid-sized pukkins (25-50lbs). They were growing great but I'm about 92.5% positive our raccoon Robin (named after he Robbed me) ate all the flowers. I plan to build an open enclosure this year with the bigger pukkins this year


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

And now it's seesawing here, 60°-70° one day, back into the 40°-50°s the next.

If it's not going to be cold & snowy (it's technically still astronomical winter for another week or so) then just go up to 60°-70° & stay there until it's time for summer.

I've got a few containers from the salad bar to start some seeds & wait...I STILL HAVEN'T SEEN MY BLACK PUMPKIN SEEDS!! Contacting the Amazon seller now. They're probably coming from China. I ordered them Jan 23, 2020 & they were expected from Feb. 4 - Feb. 26 so they're almost a month late. If I don't get them soon it won't be worth it this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, our temps suddenly changed, too...they were supposed to be 50's and above, now, but suddenly we are going back to 40's. Sigh.

I hope you get your seeds, RCIAD!!

Iowa Guy, I have never had a raccoon eat my pumpkin flowers...but that's not to say they wouldn't, I suppose. I've never had any animal eat the flowers...just the pumpkins, themselves. If you try, again, this year, I hope this doesn't happen to you! Did you actually have eaten flower pieces all over or something?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They were coming from China, yea, great, China. The tracking said that they had left the country but who knows where the heck they are right now? I asked for a refund & got one.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

WitchyKitty said:


> Side note on germination: I had mentioned I had some hot peppers started, inside...my Jalapenos are all coming up great, cat grass is great, and even some of my "difficult to grow here" white sage is popping up...but, so far, with two different planting times, I have zero germination of a whole package of Cayenne peppers! Nada! Same good seed starting soil, same containers, same shelf under the same lighting as the other things I've started...but not a single sprout! I tried the first half of the packet, then, when nothing was happening, planted the rest and still nothing. I know my jalapenos are a smaller, earlier variety, so they would germinate a little sooner, but my cayenne should be doing something by now. Grrrrrrr. Burpee organic seeds, too, not some off brand. Good thing they were having a seed sale and I didn't pay too much...I've never in my life had this happen, before. I'll keep giving them more time to see if they are just being super late bloomers...I hope I don't have this issue with any of my pumpkins or gourds, this year, too. I'd cry with zero germination.


Stupid question from the peanut gallery ... are you warming the soil you are using for the cayenne peppers? Most nightshades like WARM soil, like 80F, which means a warming pad.

Second idea ... RapidRooters and similar products are really good at keeping the right moisture level at the seedling, they don't dry out as quick as potting mix does. They are like $15 for 50 of them on A'zon. I learned of them from the hydroponics community, which also seems to have a lot of MJ growers and even if you don't agree with legalization ... those guys are hardcore about optimizing nutrients, chemistry, and lighting for the highest yield per seed. I have some fancy pants tomato seeds ($1/seed) and they go in a rapid rooter. Sprouts go in regular seed starting mix 

I saw someone mention that if you take a year off of growing squash you can avoid squash bugs ... is this true? I did not garden last year due to major home renovation so I wonder if I could try pumpkins this year?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Crown of thorns gourds are doing great & my favorite reusable coffee mug


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Aaaannnnd yesterday it was sleeting & today it most likely hit 50°.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Engineerchic said:


> Stupid question from the peanut gallery ... are you warming the soil you are using for the cayenne peppers? Most nightshades like WARM soil, like 80F, which means a warming pad.
> 
> Second idea ... RapidRooters and similar products are really good at keeping the right moisture level at the seedling, they don't dry out as quick as potting mix does. They are like $15 for 50 of them on A'zon. I learned of them from the hydroponics community, which also seems to have a lot of MJ growers and even if you don't agree with legalization ... those guys are hardcore about optimizing nutrients, chemistry, and lighting for the highest yield per seed. I have some fancy pants tomato seeds ($1/seed) and they go in a rapid rooter. Sprouts go in regular seed starting mix
> 
> I saw someone mention that if you take a year off of growing squash you can avoid squash bugs ... is this true? I did not garden last year due to major home renovation so I wonder if I could try pumpkins this year?


I don't have a warming pad, but I do know they are a warm soil plant and my little mini greenhouse is heated by lights and grow lights...plus they are watered with warm water, too, so I don't chill the soil. I don't use regular potting mix when starting my seeds, I use an actual seed starting mix. (Oh, and the peppers sit both over and under lights, so they get heat from above and a little from below.) I normally don't grow cayenne peppers, I always do jalapenos, then sometimes banana peppers and habaneros. I grabbed some cayennes just for fun, this year.

If you read one of my following posts after the one you replied to, you will see that the very next day, my cayenne peppers popped up, lol...it's like they heard me complaining about where they were.

Thank you, though, for the advice! I will look into the Rapid Rooters, though, just out of curiosity...maybe I'll try them, one day, if I grow something expensive. I don't usually have too many issues getting seedlings going, though. (They might work for an easier early start on my White Sage, though...that is probably my hardest to get going, indoors, as it prefers direct sow out in the warm sun...but since I live in the North, far away from it's normal habitat, we have to wait quite awhile before White Sage can be planted directly outdoors...and it won't overwinter unless I try to bring it indoors. I tend to start some inside, then, later start some outside, and work with what I get from both ~ I make smudge sticks and such with sage and other herbs that I grow. ~).

As for skipping years on squash, it was something I had posted about earlier in considering trying, as I had an alarmingly bad squash bug infestation, last season...plus, with this milder Winter we had, some may have been able to overwinter in the area, which means this year could be even worse! I don't know if skipping a year will work or not....I had read someone talking about how that could work, once, but I can't remember who. I feel like I SHOULD do it...but I don't think I can bring myself to give up growing my pumpkins, gourds and zucchini for a year...it's one of the things I look forward to the most each late Spring through the Summer!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Aaaannnnd yesterday it was sleeting & today it most likely hit 50°.


It just snowed, here. Blah.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just need the weather to pick a season & stick with it for more than a week.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Now we are supposed to get snow...again...all day and into early am tomorrow.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

First gourd bloom


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Okay, I concede defeat. I was out planting our seeds in pots yesterday. At least half a dozen of them have pumpkin seeds buried beneath the soil. I said I wasn't going to do it again, especially as it seems our squirrels developed a taste for the pumpkins on our porch this year. But... you know... it's Halloween. We have to have a few real pumpkins mixed in with all the fake ones. So, we'll do our best to grow a few again this year and hope they last long enough to make it through the holiday. The gardening adventure begins anew.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> Okay, I concede defeat. I was out planting our seeds in pots yesterday. At least half a dozen of them have pumpkin seeds buried beneath the soil. I said I wasn't going to do it again, especially as it seems our squirrels developed a taste for the pumpkins on our porch this year. But... you know... it's Halloween. We have to have a few real pumpkins mixed in with all the fake ones. So, we'll do our best to grow a few again this year and hope they last long enough to make it through the holiday. The gardening adventure begins anew.


This year we're doubling the JBL & gourd arch. The only problem is that when we went to Tractor Supply on Sunday they didn't have any cattle panels. The closet Tractor Supply is about 45 miles away so I was pretty bummed.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> This year we're doubling the JBL & gourd arch. The only problem is that when we went to Tractor Supply on Sunday they didn't have any cattle panels. The closet Tractor Supply is about 45 miles away so I was pretty bummed.


Perhaps people are hoarding cattle panels. They look like the could come in handy being made into cages to store all their toilet paper.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> Perhaps people are hoarding cattle panels. They look like the could come in handy being made into cages to store all their toilet paper.


Ha! That's true ?????


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

We had beautiful weather all last week but I didn't get anything garden related accomplished thanks to scrambling to get working from home sorted out and being in a massive flare for some reason (most likely stress). Now it is cold and rainy for the foreseeable future ? I guess I will work on getting some seeds started indoors. The ground won't be warm enough outside for another 6 weeks or so anyway.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> First gourd bloom


Jealous!!!!!!! ?



chubstuff said:


> Perhaps people are hoarding cattle panels. They look like the could come in handy being made into cages to store all their toilet paper.


Omg, hahahahahaha!!! That's one I haven't heard yet about TP hoarding, lol! ?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Doubled the pumpkin arch ~ now it's a tunnel ???


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

How do you guys keep the rodents from eating ur plants (pukkins)? Do I Have to build an enclosure? Can you control the direction of the vine just by moving it as it grows?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> Doubled the pumpkin arch ~ now it's a tunnel ???


That is going to be so cool! What are you using for the frame? Super strong chicken wire?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

IowaGuy said:


> How do you guys keep the rodents from eating ur plants (pukkins)? Do I Have to build an enclosure? Can you control the direction of the vine just by moving it as it grows?


It depends on the type of rodent: 
Place rocks underneath pumpkins to protect against voles & mold
Chicken wire can be used to protect young pumpkins from birds & squirrels
There really isn't a good way to fight Squash Vine Boarers yet


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> That is going to be so cool! What are you using for the frame? Super strong chicken wire?


I think the hog panels are made of steel 





Shopping Cart


Tractor Supply Co.




www.tractorsupply.com


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, I'm behind! I need to go back and do some serious reading, but not tonight. (So busy!) I did read the last couple pages and have just a small amount to add about squash bugs and whether a year without growing cucurbits would help reduce their numbers. 
It might help reduce their numbers a little, but I wouldn't hold out too much hope if there are any other pumpkins/squash/cucumbers/gourds/melons growing anywhere nearby...neighbors' gardens or whatever. Squash bugs can fly, so if they're anywhere nearby, they're likely to find their way to your pumpkin vines in spring. They might even have found shelter at your place the previous fall. 
They're sort of clumsy fliers, but the wind might help them along sometimes, too. They find their way to some fairly remote gardens. 
I don't think there's a worry about extended diapause (yet) since they winter over as adults. That's one good thing!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Cwikhart said:


> I just moved from Arizona (Phoenix suburb) where I was fighting extreme heat (with minimal success) to Southern Minnesota. I have almost an acre of land here so I just ordered a bunch of seeds from Burpee.com of varieties that I always wanted to try to grow.
> Does anyone in the upper midwest have tips for growing things in a place that actually has weather?


If you're still checking back here, I'm in MN, too, and have been gardening since I was a little kid, which is, errmmm.. _several_ years. I'd say get the Jarrahdale's and Musquee de Provence in early. I found the latter frustrating, as they spend most of the summer throwing long rampant vines. They finally started setting loads of fruit just before it froze. I got some nice green pumpkins, but only a couple of them finally turned russet after picking. They're so pretty that it's a temptation to try again, but they're actually better suited to more southerly climates. JBL and Rouge Vif have done very well here. 
WitchyKitty gets tough winters, too. If you have specific questions, I'm sure there are some of us who will have faced similar issues and we'll do what we can to help.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

ooojen said:


> If you're still checking back here, I'm in MN, too, and have been gardening since I was a little kid, which is, errmmm.. _several_ years. I'd say get the Jarrahdale's and Musquee de Provence in early. I found the latter frustrating, as they spend most of the summer throwing long rampant vines. They finally started setting loads of fruit just before it froze. I got some nice green pumpkins, but only a couple of them finally turned russet after picking. They're so pretty that it's a temptation to try again, but they're actually better suited to more southerly climates. JBL and Rouge Vif have done very well here.
> WitchyKitty gets tough winters, too. If you have specific questions, I'm sure there are some of us who will have faced similar issues and we'll do what we can to help.


Yay Midwesterners! What do you recommend for normal pumpkins? And where to get them from/brand?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Seeds for pumpkin arch. 
I really want to plant them but I'm holding off


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

sneakykid said:


> Yay Midwesterners! What do you recommend for normal pumpkins? And where to get them from/brand?


I normally just stick with Burpee and have a lot of success with them. Last year, I tried Botanical Interests (online) and their seeds did very well, too.

I tend to grow more small and mini types (Jack Be Little, Little October, Triple Treat, Wee Be Little, and and Daisy Gourds). I always have great luck with JBLs. Triple Treats do well and are a nice size between small and medium pumpkin good for all three things: carving, baking and seeds, hence the name. Last year was my first year doing Daisy Gourds and Little Octobers...they both did amazing and I had a million of them, lol. I gave up on the Wee Be Littles, as I couldn't find them by Burpee and the brand I was getting gave me poor results year after year. It's a shame, because they are adorable mini round pumpkins. I find the Little Octobers are a good replacement, though.

The year before, last I did an experiment and grew some seeds I harvested out of a Jarrahdale and out of a medium white pumpkin (You never know what you will get planting seeds from a pumpkin if it had been cross pollinated!)...the Jarrahdale seeds actually gave me true Jarrahdales, while the white pumpkin seeds...well...were definitely from a cross pollinated white pumpkin, as I got some odd looking white giant long neck gourd type things, hahaha. I'm sure some of you remember. I painted them to look like ghosts....then, since they were still around during the holidays, gave them a caroling book and they were suddenly "carolers" LOL! Whatever the white things were, I got a lot of them. I only got three Jarrahdales, but maybe I'd have gotten more had I started them a little earlier. Again, like Ooojen said, long, tough, cold winters can make it harder to get larger pumpkins/longer growing season pumpkins. I do start mine indoors, but if I ever tried them, again, I would start them indoors even earlier than that year to give them more time to bear fruit. This is why I mostly grow minis and smalls.

Illinois is the #1 Pumpkin growing state, though, so it's definitely possible to get good sized pumpkins...and lots of them...in our climate!! Granted, MN has a slightly longer winter than we do, as you are a state above us.

I haven't decided what I want to grow, this year...but I need to decide, soon, as it's almost time to start indoors!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

sneakykid said:


> Yay Midwesterners! What do you recommend for normal pumpkins? And where to get them from/brand?


Normal pumpkins, eh? Hmm... I don't grow many of those! I grow odd ones, lumpy, blue, flat...
WitchyKitty mentioned some good small ones!
In the next size up, Sugar Pie pumpkins do well here and make nice little Jack o'Lanterns.
I've had good luck with Early Giant, which isn't *giant* giant, but it's nice and big for a short-season pumpkin. 
Burpee seeds are good, and mentioned. I also buy from Jungs, and from Baker Creek. 

I'm going to try to hold back a little on my pumpking-growing this year. I wound up with a decent crop last year, but the frustration level and the amount of work were huge. I still intend to put in several varieties, but I want to keep it fun.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I keep saying I'm going to do less pumpkins/gourds in my little garden because they take it over like crazy and I don't have the energy with my health to keep up with them...yet, I still keep overflowing the garden each year. I kinda wanna try the Jarrahdales, again, as I love blue pumpkins so much. They have such long vines and so few pumpkins, though, for my small garden...I need to decide, quick!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

So close to planting seeds but holding off until it stops raining


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Merry May Day and a Blessed Beltane, everyone! 🌼🎃🧙‍♀️🌸🌷

Being May 1st, and warmer weather starting, I have begun pre-germinating my summer seeds (pumpkins, squash, cucumbers, sunflowers) in my usual "damp paper towel in baggie in a warm, dark spot" method. 

For pumpkin seeds, I decided to see if I could get any Jarrahdales going...though we will see if I plant one or not, as, like I said, I don't have a lot of room. I basically started some because I haven't made up my mind yet, lol.

I have some more Little Octobers in there, too. 

I haven't been able to find my Burpee JBL seeds for some reason, and shopping right now is difficult with the virus and all, so I can't run all over looking for them. It's too late to order some, so I found a mini mix in a brand I haven't tried before...it has Jack Be Littles, Baby Boos and those colorful striped mini pumpkins that I forgot the name of. Lol, I can only plant one or two plants of them, so who the heck knows which color I will actually end up with! I've always wanted to grow the white ones and striped ones, so if I get those and not JBLs, I'll be okay with that. I just hope I get good germination, being as they are a different brand.

Whatever germinates will get put in small pots in my greenhouse and planted in about mid-May, depending on the weather.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I have to protect my "crop" against a raccoon, groundhog, squirrels, birds and a possible fox. I did find a wire cage type deal on Amazon made for protecting gardens/plants that I'm gonna try. Their smaller cage is 22x22x22. I know we are from all over and I'm in the smack dab middle of Iowa....has anyone planted pukkins for this season yet? I think I'm gonna be planting middle-end of this month May.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm hoping to get some seeds started this weekend. If the rain ever stops...


----------



## Mort (Mar 24, 2020)

pumpkin growers this year?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> I have to protect my "crop" against a raccoon, groundhog, squirrels, birds and a possible fox. I did find a wire cage type deal on Amazon made for protecting gardens/plants that I'm gonna try. Their smaller cage is 22x22x22. I know we are from all over and I'm in the smack dab middle of Iowa....has anyone planted pukkins for this season yet? I think I'm gonna be planting middle-end of this month May.


We are in central Illinois, so same climate as you, for the most part. Like I said, above, I just started mine indoors, yesterday, and I'll plant outside in mid May, unless the cooler weather that's supposed to be coming in sticks around longer, then I'll aim for mid to late May. 
We have to protect our veggie/pumpkin gardens from our outdoor critters, too. I've had a fenced in garden at both my houses. This house needs a taller fence, though...we made it shorter than our one at the old house, and while it stops some animals, not all. We plan on making a new fence at some point in the future. Probably not this year, though.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Planted! 3 big size (100lbs +/-) 3 medium size (15-25lbs) and 2 small (6-7lbs)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just checked my germinating baggies and all but one of my pumpkin type seeds has germinated! (I am giving that last one more time, as it's only been two or three days. My Cucumber seeds have one just starting to germinate and my sunflowers and zucchini are being stubborn. Again, it's only been a couple days for the zucchini and three for the sunflowers, so I'll give them more time before attempting to start new seeds.

The germinated seeds are all now in pots and snug in my little greenhouse, downstairs. 🎃 They will have to stay down there for a bit, as these below average temp systems seem like they will be sticking around for awhile...Friday night and Saturday morning are supposed to be freezing with wind chills in the 20's...in mid May...sigh.

I see Iowa Guy has some seeds going...anyone else have any updates?


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I planted another small size seed. My theory plan is for half of my patch to not make it so I went overboard on planting....Now....IF they all surprise and thrive, I'm fixing to set a new record with pukkins. Last year I had 35


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So far I've started: Jamboree, Peanut, Moranga, Magic Lantern (new to me), Wyatt's Wonder, Toad, Goosebumps, and Early Giant. I'll probably add a JBL, but that's it, because I'm trying to keep my pumpkins more contained this year.  I really like Rouge Vif, though...and One Too Many... We'll see...Oh, wait, Sugar Pie! Those did really well. I must have misplaced the seeds.

I have an advantage this year over the last two. There are soybeans east of my garden instead of corn. By late June corn is tall enough to block a fair amount of morning sunshine, but the beans shouldn't be a problem.
So far I only have one gourd planted, a decorative type, but I'm hoping to get some to dry. Their form is like a small pumpkin. Here are 2 pumpkins/gourds from last year that are dried and could be carved and painted. One's from the SuperFreaks line and the other is a volunteer JBL that must have had some gourd genes in it. I never had one dry before.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Like an idiot.... I planted the mixed JBLs on the pumpkin arch & we just had a freeze warning posted for the next 3 days ☠☠☠


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

ooojen said:


> One's from the SuperFreaks line and the other is a volunteer JBL that must have had some gourd genes in it. I never had one dry before.


I was surprised when I went out into the garden last spring to find one of the pumpkins I had left to rot had basically dried out like a gourd. It was all mottled with mildew and what not, but I absolutely loved it. I took it in, washed it down with a bleach solution to kill off the molds, and sprayed it with a clear coat. It will be a part of the witches shack this year if we put it up. But for now it's inside trying to stay safe with rather klutzy people bumping into it all the time.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks perfect for witches' shack atmosphere, Chubstuff! I love being able to grow stuff that "keeps" : Job's Tears, gourds, broom corn, and the like. So far I've only had the warty pumpkins dry nicely, never a smooth one-- until the JBL.

Kdestra-- Good luck through the freeze. I hope there's some way you can cover your trellis plants...or better yet, that the forecast is wrong.
They're talking 20's here. If it does get that cold, I hate to think what that will do to the just-blooming fruit trees, the stuff I have in the garden, and worse -- the crops in the field.

Careful, IowaGuy! You might wind up with such a huge crop that you to leave pumpkins on people's doorsteps anonymously...like zucchini in August. 

WitchyKitty -- It sounds like you're off to a good start! 
I felt like I was using great restraint by not starting my slow-growing stuff (tomatoes, peppers, eggplant) until April, and waiting until this month to plant faster-growing seeds. But things already need to go out in the garden soon! I've potted up once, and I don't have enough decent potting mix or enough 4" pots (or spare time!) to repot them all again before they go out. At least the pumpkins have a few days yet before they outgrow their pots (since I _*just *_started them).


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

So newb questions.....1) Who else uses biodegradable pots? 2) does anyone transition from say a 3" biodegradable pot to a bigger pot before taking them outside?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I use them... along with re-used plastic pots, cut off bottles, and whatever else I can find! I have potted up a size when the plants are really pushing the space they've got. It's a tough call with pumpkins, because they don't like to have their roots disturbed, but at the same time, they can be pretty fast growers and you don't want to restrict the roots. 
If it looks like this cold snap will be over in 4 or 5 days, I'd probably leave them alone for now. But if you're going to keep them in any longer, potting up (with the least possible root disturbance) would probably be your best bet.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

We are supposed to have temps in the low 80s this weekend! Totally crazy considering some of you are talking about freezes. It does mean no rain which gives me a great opportunity to get things planted! Woot! It feels like I've been waiting forever.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

So, I went to Earl May today and found my actual mid size pukkins 50-75lbs. Woohoo right? Issue is I've already pot started 10 various-size seeds and now I'm figuring out how to utilize my backyard. I dont live on a farm, I'm actually right smack dab in the middle of a college town so I have Maybe 300ft by 40ft to work with. Should I go for it? Its gonna be a total jungle back ther haha 🤪


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I’m back again for another year, but can’t plant yet. We are having frost warnings in PA tonight, but hope to plant around the end of the month. I received a bunch of seeds from Col. Fryght that I can’t wait to plant. I just need warmer weather and less rain.

We bought a new rototiller and our garden currently has about 95% fewer weeds than last year, so I can’t wait to get them in the ground.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

IowaGuy said:


> So, I went to Earl May today and found my actual mid size pukkins 50-75lbs. Woohoo right? Issue is I've already pot started 10 various-size seeds and now I'm figuring out how to utilize my backyard. I dont live on a farm, I'm actually right smack dab in the middle of a college town so I have Maybe 300ft by 40ft to work with. Should I go for it? Its gonna be a total jungle back ther haha 🤪


I also have a small area to work with and I'm gonna say go for it! 🎃 What's more fun, mowing grass or growing and harvesting pumpkins? I say the latter 😁


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

So yeah, I went for it and potted 2 more seeds. "Welcome to the jungle"


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We just had our freeze last night. I have most of my seedlings still indoors, thankfully, but had to run around and bring potted flowers into the garage, house, cover the big ones and drag them onto the covered front porch, cover tender plants that are fairly new and just coming up, cover my sages that are already outside, cover the carrot and lettuce seedlings...ug...then I had to run around and uncover and put everything back out. 20's in May?! Come on!

My seeds that I germinated in baggies that I put in pots are all popping up...omgoodness, the Jarrahdales are growing FAST! I wasn't even sure I was going to plant them, lol. My sunflowers are being stubborn...not sure I'll have any this year. Two different kinds and they refuse to germinate. I started more of them to try again.

I use all sorts of pots...anything I have on hand. Biodegradable ones, reused plastic ones that I save from bought plants, paper towel and tp roll cardboard tubes (cut them to a shorter size, make 4 slits in bottom to fold like the bottom of a cardboard box)...whatever I have, lol.

IowaGuy, I say go for the jungle! I do it every year, lol. I have a tiny space, always say I will plant less and then always go overboard!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Freeze.

In May.

WTF Mother Nature!?!? I had to drag out my winter coat today!!!

Go home Polar Vortex, you're drunk.


----------



## Robbieg22 (May 9, 2020)

Sorry I am new here got a question about growing I have Atlantic dill giant seeds if I plant polar bear seeds close by will they cross pollinate and ruin my white pumpkins


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Robbieg22 said:


> Sorry I am new here got a question about growing I have Atlantic dill giant seeds if I plant polar bear seeds close by will they cross pollinate and ruin my white pumpkins


Welcome!!
Your pumpkins, this year, will be what they are supposed to be. Cross pollination doesn't affect the current year's fruit. However, if the bees cross pollinate, the seeds that come from this year's pumpkins, should you try to grow them next year, could end up being hybrids. So, as long as you don't plan on harvesting your seeds from your pumpkins to grow next year, you are fine this year.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> Freeze.
> 
> In May.
> 
> ...


That was brutal!! I dug my tomatoes up & covered everything ~ including the Artichokes


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

9:30pm and I just found out we are under another freeze tonight...our temps were above freezing in the mid 30s overnight, but winds and systems moving through set our county borderline for the freeze due to windchills, colder winds aloft possibly bringing sleet, flurries, hail, ect...I didn't want to risk it, so I ran out on the dark and moved/covered stuff again. Sigh. Could happen tomorrow night, too.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...Could happen tomorrow night, too.


We got another solid freeze last night (high 20s), and one more predicted for tonight (30). Enough already! 
Tomorrow night it's supposed to bottom out at 40F. That will seem positively tropical!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> We got another solid freeze last night (high 20s), and one more predicted for tonight (30). Enough already!
> Tomorrow night it's supposed to bottom out at 40F. That will seem positively tropical!


I'm just not feeling well enough to run back outside and cover/move everything for a third time. They keep saying we will be just above the freeze, but then they suddenly change their minds and say we may get the freeze or frost. I should've just left everything covered from last night...but we were supposed to have sun, today, and I didn't want to block my plants from that. We ended up getting the tiniest amount of sun possible...sigh. I hope my plants don't die, tonight...

On a good note, my pumpkin seeds all seem happy down in the greenhouse. By Thursday, the temps are supposed to be where they belong, so I'll be able to start hardening off what is big enough to do so.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, another freeze tonite. And per the usual here in MD we're supposed to be going up to 80°+ over the weekend.

We go from winter, 2 weeks of spring then roll right into summer.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I caved and ended up running out to move and cover stuff...again...even though I said I wasn't going to. That was super fun when I didn't feel well. 

Same here, now, starting tomorrow, after all these below average colder days and freezes overnights, the temps are going to jump to mid 70's, give or take, with lots of rain and severe storms. So, I went from worrying about my plants freezing to my plants drowning. Sigh...

I started hardening off my pumpkin seedlings (and tomatoes), today...I just set them outside for a couple hours in the warmer part of the day and brought them back in. I'll set them outside a little longer each day until I can find a safe, no severe drowning storm threat time to plant them out in the garden. 

I haven't even put any of the trellises, towers or cages out, yet! I haven't decided how I want to grow my pumpkins, this year...It's hard when you don't feel well. Ug. I think this will be another year my garden is a messy jungle, lol. 

Non pumpkin note: I may not have cucumbers or sunflowers, this year...my seeds just won't germinate. I have no idea what's going on. I have never had issues with either of them, before. I can't imagine not having cucumbers to eat or make pickles...or have my giant 10 foot tall sunflowers...here's to hoping. Zucchini are fighting me, too, but one just popped up, so I will hopefully have, at least, one zucchini plant! This year is crummy all around...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think we're past our last freeze.

I think.

Anyhoo...walked to the garden, looked at it, walked around it, shook my head at it, then walked back into the house. Hopefully we'll get to it next weekend because, well, there's about 80 other things to do to it first & 100 other things to do outside that are just as pressing...so...yeah....soon.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a total of 13 seeds planted indoors right now, I'm hoping to see sprouts by the weekend. Oh! Forgot to tell you guys....there is a pumpkin patch here called Black Heritage Farm, I got in contact with the owner just recently. I ended up putting down $175 worth of pumpkins last year at this place so I emailed saying I'd be back again (2020 will b my 3rd time in a row). I even advertised for them during my yard haunt. I told her (the owner) I planted some of my own this year but lack the space plus rodent deterrent. She offered to let me plant on her farm in exchange for a helping hand! Totally stoked! I'm gonna visit the farm this saturday and do a meeting/agreement.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I really gotta remember to collect some pumpkin stems this time around. I'm making some mache pumpkins & the real stems look much better.

If anyone wants to keep theirs for me, let me know. I'll gladly pay ya for them & for the shipping.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

$5 a stem? I'm down 😂. I'll prolly have like 40+/- this year so.....5x40 😉


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> I have a total of 13 seeds planted indoors right now, I'm hoping to see sprouts by the weekend. Oh! Forgot to tell you guys....there is a pumpkin patch here called Black Heritage Farm, I got in contact with the owner just recently. I ended up putting down $175 worth of pumpkins last year at this place so I emailed saying I'd be back again (2020 will b my 3rd time in a row). I even advertised for them during my yard haunt. I told her (the owner) I planted some of my own this year but lack the space plus rodent deterrent. She offered to let me plant on her farm in exchange for a helping hand! Totally stoked! I'm gonna visit the farm this saturday and do a meeting/agreement.


That's really awesome!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great opportunity, IowaGuy -- getting to use some pumpkin-patch land in return for work! You might get some good growing tips, too!
I got 16 pumpkin plants (9 varieties) out in the last couple days, and I have just a few yet to go. I was going to cut back this year...I'm not sure what happened to that idea!
I only got a couple gourds started, but I do intend to put in a few more. I'll decide how many when I get all the vegetables I want planted and see how much garden space is left over.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Well, ended up going with Dill's Atlantic Giants largely because the websites selling that world of color were giving me trouble.
> 
> My Uncle grew these for years, so I know they handle the weather fine, and they didn't get too terribly massive with his lazy method of growing. I'm going to try them in something of a 3 sisters arrangement.


Starting the corn of the three sisters this weekend. Ideally it will grow well enough to eat, but should make good decor if not.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Starting the corn of the three sisters this weekend. Ideally it will grow well enough to eat, but should make good decor if not.


That is gorgeous UnOrthodOx.

It sound like everyone's weather is starting to even out. It was in mid 80s yesterday & thankfully today is much cooler.

Apparently I didn't kill the JBLs because they started popping up


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah I noticed about 8 million volunteers in the garden today too Sure sign it's time to start things here. They're all going to be tilled in, but good to see none the less.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Yeah I noticed about 8 million volunteers in the garden today too Sure sign it's time to start things here. They're all going to be tilled in, but good to see none the less.


Tilling in 8 million


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Uhhh~Ohhh☠☠☠☠
Bethany Lowe's 2020 Halloween catalog has veggies!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> Uhhh~Ohhh☠☠☠☠
> Bethany Lowe's 2020 Halloween catalog has veggies!!!


Oh, those are adorable! Love them! 
Bethany Lowe kinda stings, though... they stole one of my designs, with no credit.
I can probably legitimately share it here, since mine was cucurbit (gourd) based. Theirs:


Mine, that I made a couple years before "theirs" was released...and which found its way to Pinterest after I shared a shot on this Forum (gourd art):


I certainly wasn't the first to make an anthropomorphic Venus Flytrap (there were some decades before "Audrey II"), but there are an awful lot of specific elements of mine they copied-- the raised, buggy eyes with vertical pupils, the fern fronds, the urn-type pot with a narrow stand-base and with a swag decoration on the pot, topped with Spanish moss...
You can't see it from the angle I took my shot, but the "neck" bends at exactly the same angle (back, around and down), the tounge ripples up, then down. There is no doubt in my mind where their "idea" came from.
Bethany Lowe's official mouthpiece likes to say how they encourage individual artists...but they completely ignored me when I mentioned the "appropriation" of my design. It doesn't surprise me, but it did disappoint me. I know I'm FAR FROM the only one this has happened to, but it's especially galling when they make a pretense of supporting individual artists. (Maybe they mean ripoff artists?)

Whoops, did I go on a bit? haha!
I do love the vegetables...and I hope whoever came up with the designs got recognized and paid for their work!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> Oh, those are adorable! Love them!
> Bethany Lowe kinda stings, though... they stole one of my designs, with no credit.
> I can probably legitimately share it here, since mine was cucurbit (gourd) based. Theirs:
> View attachment 730249
> ...


You definitely have point & I can certainly see the likness. The similarities are astonishing. I'm sorry the company did not respond in a more professional manner. 
Do you want me to delete my post? I have no problem- just say the word


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's sweet of you to offer, but no, not at all--- I'm not on a campaign against the company. They have loads of cute stuff! I know a lot of companies have ripped off a lot of "Halloween people's" work. It's nothing new. But when you create something it's disappointing to have someone else take credit for the design-- like kidnapping one's little brainchild. 

We had a warm day yesterday, but back to cool temps today. A little sunshine would help my plant along, but it doesn't look like we'll be getting much of it over the next week.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I've had 1 seed sprout out of my first batch and it's been Just over 2 weeks, should I pitch the rest and put new seeds in?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

IowaGuy said:


> ... should I pitch the rest and put new seeds in?


Are those planted outdoors in the garden or inside in pots (or paper towels)? If outdoors, they can take quite a while in cool soil. Indoors on a heat mat, IMO if they haven't germinated in 4 or 5 days, they probably won't.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

ooojen said:


> Oh, those are adorable! Love them!
> Bethany Lowe kinda stings, though... they stole one of my designs, with no credit.


The problem with art, and what many do here on the forum is art, is that it's tough to prove the concept is unique. Your creation is remarkable. It's far superior to Bethany Lowe's design, despite its similarity. And therein lies the frustration. By changing something a bit, by painting in the teeth instead of creating a mouth full of them, Bethany Lowe can say, "Oh, my design is totally unique," and she would be right. It's incredibly derivative, but it is also a different design. 

Those who mass produce items for sale rarely give credit for where their ideas came from. It opens all sorts of legal complications for them. But those who read Halloween Forum realize how many of the brilliant ideas shown online here have evolved into mass produced, and infinitely inferior, products. We can't fight it. The aspect of what is original art, an homage, a parody, or any other aspect of what we do is too layered to ever find a reasonable recourse for recognition. It's a joy when I see someone take an idea that I have shared and make it for their own haunt. It's another matter when I see it mass produced. The only thing I can do is point to my creation and say, "I was first." It's happened repeatedly with my work over the years. It still ruffles my feathers. But I also know there's little else to do.

And then, there are pumpkins... Yours may look a lot like mine by the end of the season, but I guarantee you mine is unique and individually crafted. At least in this arena of the Halloween Forum, our efforts are never stolen by another.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I have 4 sprouts so far, I needed more warm but yes, ooojen, they were planted indoors. I think one of them committed suicide though cause it looks like the stem snapped right at the flower _sad violin music_. Luckily I planted literally about 15 of all size variety! Maybe I'll have enough to spell out Happy Halloween in pukkins this year! I def am gonna need more strobes/lights to put in them....AND I swear if I dont get them all carved this year I'm turning in my resignation :-(


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's always sad to see people's creations stolen and reproduced by companies and such...I have seen it happen to many people on here. I have seen people's photos of their creations used by others who reposted it on FB or such and said they made it, too, which is just terrible, as well.

IowaGuy, you might want to pop a few more seeds in, just in case...have you tried the paper towel/baggie germination method? You take a paper towel, fold it, lay out your seeds with a little space between each for root growth, fold the paper towel over the top of the seeds, basically so the seeds are between the two layers of pt. Next, dampen it with warm water (I usually use a spray bottle). Put the seeds in the paper towel inside a plastic ziplock baggie, close a little but leave open a bit for air movement, then place in a warm, dark place.
I put my baggie on top of my cable box in the tv stand, lol. The cable box is warm and it's dark in there (don't completely block vents or such on your cable box, though, of course). I usually start to get germination within 24 to 72 hours. Once the roots sprout, you plant the ones that germinated in your pots. This method leaves out the wondering and waiting if your seeds are germinating down in the soil or not!

Most of my seedlings are now planted out in the garden. They had their hardening off time and, now that it's warm, are safe to be outside. I have a couple tender babies still inside in my little greenhouse. While all my pumpkin varieties did great, I ended up having to direct sow some cucumber and sunflower seeds, today, as I was just not getting germination. My seeds for both may be too old...though some were from the year before, so I don't know. I only got one cucumber seed to germinate and one mammoth sunflower...needless to say, those two seedlings are being babied and protected, lol. They may be all I get, this season! I figured it couldn't hurt to give one last shot for more of each by direct sowing some. I may have planted too many pumpkin seedlings, again, lol. I seriously need to force myself to "thin" the weakest, once they start to get big enough. I can't fight the jungle, this year, lol. As I said, before, we did a rearrange of the garden space, too, so I'm hoping this set up will work better.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Welp, I replanted 9 out of 13 pumpkins this morning. 2 out of the 9 just started to grow, I tossed them out. The other 7 showed no signs of life. At least now I know right? Now I wait till next week for the 2nd batch of 8 I planted. I'm gonna have pukkins growing everywhere haha! I also replaced the medium size (15-25lbs) with what I call big medium (35-65lbs)...which was maybe 3 seeds. The rest were big (up too 100lbs). We shall see....Happy Halloween!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Welp, I replanted 9 out of 13 pumpkins this morning. 2 out of the 9 just started to grow, I tossed them out. The other 7 showed no signs of life. At least now I know right? Now I wait till next week for the 2nd batch of 8 I planted. I'm gonna have pukkins growing everywhere haha! I also replaced the medium size (15-25lbs) with what I call big medium (35-65lbs)...which was maybe 3 seeds. The rest were big (up too 100lbs). We shall see....Happy Halloween!


You said 2 out of the nine started to grow and you tossed them out...do you mean you threw away the 2 that were growing? Lol, I'm not sure what you meant by that. I hope you didn't throw away the ones that were growing!
Good luck on your second batch you started...I hope you get better germination, this time around! 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

For anyone growing anything: Don't forget that seedlings started indoors generally do better when you harden them off before planting outdoors...which, for anyone who doesn't know, hardening off is letting your seedlings be outside a little each day, for at least a week, and then bringing them back inside at night so they can slowly adjust to being outdoors before being planted out there in the elements that the seedlings aren't used to. You don't have to, necessarily, but they have a better chance of being strong enough to make it outside. Seedlings that haven't been hardened off first can get wind or sun damage, for example...they might recover from it, but it could set your seedlings growth back a bit while it recovers.
Just wanted to give that tip for any who are new to growing! 😉🎃


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, I murdered (threw away) those 2 seedlings and started with a new batch. During the days I bring ALL of my batch outdoor for sun and warmth and then bring them all inside at night


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Tilled up my patch to be today. 50 by 50 feet. Have the seeds im planting. I will till the patch a few
more times then plant this Saturday.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

What are you gonna do for pest control? That's a nice patch! I'm actually sorta jealous cause my property is literally 85% tree covered


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

IowaGuy said:


> What are you gonna do for pest control? That's a nice patch! I'm actually sorta jealous cause my property is literally 85% tree covered


For pest control I might have to put up chicken wire fence..... I have like 50 fence posts 4 feet tall. I did that
to a garden I made for my wife a couple years ago. We have large brown hares here and they loved her garden lol!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My plants aren't exactly huge, but they're coming along.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Over the last two days I finally got everything planted. I planted around 80 seeds of ornamental corn, about 30 seeds of field pumpkins, and another 7 hills of decorative smaller pumpkins, each containing between 3 to 5 seeds.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, Mayor it looks like an amazing patch! I hope it's as productive as it is BIG!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm hoping for a good pumpkin-growing year for all!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

ooojen said:


> Wow, Mayor it looks like an amazing patch! I hope it's as productive as it is BIG!


Thank you ooojen. I forget just how much work it is getting everything planted each year. I can say without a doubt that the patch is starting out better than it was at this point last year. When starting last year, the area closest in the above photo was covered in weeds that were about 3 feet high. This year I had some small weeds, but only about 5% as many as last year. We bought a new rototiller this year as well, and it is amazing. We got everything nice and fine. I also added manure/compost to each of my hills and mounds so I'm hoping that helps as well. 

And I too am hoping for a good year for everyone as well. It's so time consuming, and I hope everyone has their best results ever!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

> I forget just how much work it is getting everything planted each year.


We skipped a year so our garden got overgrown with all sorts of lovely weeds & it took us 2 days to rid ourselves of that & till. Now it's raining which means my husband will till again before we plant anything.

I'm not mostly pumpkins, I'm mostly other veggies but can't seem to find any plain old green pepper plants anywhere. I've bought a few subs, mellow star sweet, nassau sweet & marconi sweet peppers along with several hot peppers.

I do have some cinderella pumpkins sprouting along with some gourds finally sprouting. The gourds may not even go in the garden they may go along the fence we share with the elementary school


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG, oddly, my mother in law just told me she can't find any green pepper plants anywhere, either. I wonder why??

I only had that one, Mammoth Sunflower germinate and sprout...I had it fenced and staked, it was getting bigger...I went out, today, and saw something had eaten the whole top off of it. There was nothing left but a short 3 inch stem. Sigh. Unless the seeds I just direct sowed pop up, I guess I won't have any Sunflowers, this year. I cannot figure out what gets in my fenced garden and likes to eat the leaves off my sunflowers??? It has happened, before.

On a good note, my pumpkins and other veggies all seem to be doing okay. The cucumber seeds I direct sowed...because I only had one cucumber seedling, as well...just started to pop up, so it looks like I should have a decent cucumber year if they keep growing. I had another mini pumpkin seed just germinate and sprout in the greenhouse...he's a little behind the rest, but I am hardening him off, now, and will plant him to see how he does. It's always good to have back ups!

Here's to a good growing year, guys!!! 🎃


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Squirrels & deer like sunflowers. I had a great one many years back & the freakin' squirrels took it in the middle & dragged it off.

I've got a few sprouted from bird seed this year. We'll see how it goes, but I don't see them making it to being HUGE.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We had deer at the old house, but not here in town, generally...so possibly a squirrel. They usually take my seeds once they begin to form on the sunflowers, but I can't see why they'd take the top off my baby seedlings. Who knows, could be them causing more trouble. Could be a bird...or a mean person snipping them off, too, or ripping them out of the ground. You never know...I'll never find out. They just keep getting cut or pulled up ever since after the first year I grew them. Nothing bothered them the first year...


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I’m waiting for Col. Fryght to show up. He had some great pumpkins going last year until the catastrophe happened with the runaway car.

He sent me several of the seeds I planted this year and I can’t wait to see what I get from them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> the catastrophe happened with the run away car.


That sounds like Hardy Boys/Nancy Drew Mystery!!  

I love this time of year. Come August though I'll be dunzo, but right now I'm really thankful I have room to have a garden & yard to putz in even though sometimes I just wanna take a blowtorch to it all.

Snake Count :
3 black snakes, 2 garter snakes

Now granted they all look alike to me, but I've had at least 5 snake sightings this year.

Sadly, one of the neighbors decided they had to kill the really large black snake that was around. We're overrun by bunnies again so a few snakes are a good thing & he/she was definitely large enough to take out the larger bunnies. 

We did finally manage to convince him that black snakes don't crossbreed with rattlers or copperheads. That was his justification for killing them. My husband told him next time just throw them in our yard instead.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone in or around the Philadelphia area interested in this little baby?








It’s a volunteer that popped up in one of my planters. I carefully dug it out and dropped it into a pot. This pic is from a couple of days ago, it now has a nice second set of leaves going and seems pretty hearty.

I’ve learned from experience that I don’t have room for pumpkins and I’d hate to just toss it since it made it this far.

This could be either a regular old field pumpkin or a jarrahdale (is it possible to tell from the leaves?). Those were the two I put out for the birds/squirrels Halloween last year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I’m waiting for Col. Fryght to show up. He had some great pumpkins going last year until the catastrophe happened with the run away car.
> 
> He sent me several of the seeds I planted this year and I can’t wait to see what I get from them.


I am like Beetlejuice this year, my name has to be said three times for me to appear. I thought RCAIG was going to be the second when she quoted you but she clipped out my name. { Insert Pumpkin Emoji }.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Funny, Col. Fryght-- I actually intended to ask whether anyone had heard from you when I came here just now. Good to see you back! Maybe the extra_ intent_ was enough for a summoning.

CJSimon -- I hope someone near you can respond! It looks likes a very nice, healthy little plant! 

WitchyKitty -- Sometimes Starlings will snap off seedlings. They take the tops to their nests sometimes, but sometimes they just leave them lying where they were. One year they wouldn't leave my green beans alone, breaking them off and leaving them on the ground. Grrrr! I put out some rubber snakes, and that saved my re-plants. You have to move the snakes around every now and then...but it only took a week or so for the beans to outgrow their vulnerability. For some reason the Starlings only wanted to break them off when there were at cotyledon-to-first-true-leaf-pair stage.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

CJSimon said:


> This could be either a regular old field pumpkin or a jarrahdale (is it possible to tell from the leaves?).


Sadly, nope. That could be almost anything, squash, cucumbers, melon, pumpkin, etc. Just plant it & let it go!

Starlings...ugh...the worst. We call them The Goon Squad. They'll decimate a bird feeder in hours. Our wildlife rescue won't even take them since they're so invasive. I didn't know they'd top off certain plants.

Well, there's now one less black snake (run over somewhere on our street) but I've acquired 2 green pepper plants.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght....


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Col. Fryght....


That was the third time, damn. { Insert Pumpkin Emoji }.

I have been keeping up and everyone seems to be doing very well. I want to start out by saying that I am glad that you are doing well WitchyKitty. I know that being able to get around the garden means the world to you. Plus, you have been giving good advice to those that drop in.

Iowa Guy, you are a ball of fire. You remind me of myself about 8 years ago. I called my gardening stye the "Russian Army" approach. I would throw mass numbers at the vine borers like 25 plants, and would hope that six would sneak through and give me pumpkins. Nowadays, I am down to three as my focus is on large like need a forklift to move pumpkins, not carving pumpkins or super pretty pumpkins.

Ooojen, you are super humble. Even this year, you posted a pic of one plant battling its way through infancy. But, we all know that by the end of the thread that you willl post a super display of dozens gourds and pumpkins on hale bales. Plus, we have all adopted your posting style.

Mayor, I am glad that the seed care package that I sent over the winter helped spur you on to start such a super patch. The compost that you added will really help the hard pan that you have battled. But since tax season has been extended to mid-July, you be will twice as busy this year.

Kdestra, as always you put on a nice display. As I mentioned last year, if your hubby gives you a hard time about your plans, you can always point to my posts and say "I am not going overboard, this is what overboard looks like!"

Blast from the past Rigormotor, I don't think I have ever seen a pic of your land. It is really nice, a super back forty. I have seen your posts in some of the old threads before my time. I am glad that you are still at it. This forum seems to lose more people than it gains.

UnOrthodox, I am interested to see what your plans are for the year. And to anybody else that I did not mention specifically, I am glad that you keep this thread going with your posts and pics.

PS. I manually type in the the pumpkin emoji insert, you will have to use your imagination as to which of the old pumpkin emojis that I am using. { Insert Pumpkin Emoji }.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok all seeds planted. Finished tilling then my son reluctantly helped me dig the hills then myself and the wife planted the seeds. Also got me a high speed watering tank and strapped in on my ATV. Planted Casper, Lady Godiva, Orange with German Kurbis, Jaradale green pumpkins and Blue doll. Tiring but fun. Can't wait for them to grow.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Rigormortor said:


> Ok all seeds planted. Finished tilling then my son reluctantly helped me dig the hills then myself and the wife planted the seeds. Also got me a high speed watering tank and strapped in on my ATV. Planted Casper, Lady Godiva, Orange with German Kurbis, Jaradale green pumpkins and Blue doll. Tiring but fun. Can't wait for them to grow.
> 
> View attachment 730482
> 
> ...


Wow!! Cannot wait to see the progress of your pumpkins. Thanks for sharing. 🎃


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Squirrels & deer like sunflowers. I had a great one many years back & the freakin' squirrels took it in the middle & dragged it off.


We have a few things we plant as sacrificial offerings to the squirrel and birds. Sunflowers, Red hot pokers, and others are in the garden not only because they look nice, but because the birds and squirrels will decimate them and sometimes forget all about the corn and other goodies. I am finally cutting down all the three foot overgrowth in the back yard and can once again see our raised beds. There is much prepping yet to do, but the tilling starts tomorrow for the corn and pumpkins. Within the next two weeks, all our plants should find a place in the garden. I am a bit saddened that some of the seeds I planted for a local gardening club won't be on sale. Like so many things, their annual sale was cancelled in favor of keeping folks safe.

Here's some of my current plants waiting to find their way out into the garden in the coming week. Nestled among them are all my pumpkins and squashes for the year. We shall see how the year plays out.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght, thank you for your thoughtful words. I try my hardest to get my gardening in. I don't know what I would/will do if, someday, I am incapable of doing so. Digging in the earth, feeling the soil in my hands, nurturing my seedlings and watching them grow into big, beautiful magical things...both for beauty and harvest...it is therapeutic and calming (...well, until the squash bugs come in...then it becomes war, lol!).
I do what I can to help anyone who may have growing questions. I may not be as knowledgeable as some, but I always try share what knowledge I do have!

As for my murdered single mammoth sunfower...I'm still mourning it. Whatever snapped the leaves/top off came back and pulled the rest of the stem up, today. I said I had tossed in some more seeds in the hope something would sprout to take it's place...nothing until today. I see a little poke of green where I planted some shorter sunflower seeds. Not sure if it is a sunflower or a weed, yet...but you can bet I stuck a little fence around that thing with wire over the top to protect whatever it is, just in case it IS a sunflower. We will see, soon.

My pumpkin seedlings are doing okay...especially my Jarrahdales. I'll have to start taking pics, soon, to share!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> We have a few things we plant as sacrificial offerings to the squirrel and birds. Sunflowers, Red hot pokers, and others are in the garden not only because they look nice, but because the birds and squirrels will decimate them and sometimes forget all about the corn and other goodies. I am finally cutting down all the three foot overgrowth in the back yard and can once again see our raised beds. There is much prepping yet to do, but the tilling starts tomorrow for the corn and pumpkins. Within the next two weeks, all our plants should find a place in the garden. I am a bit saddened that some of the seeds I planted for a local gardening club won't be on sale. Like so many things, their annual sale was cancelled in favor of keeping folks safe.
> 
> Here's some of my current plants waiting to find their way out into the garden in the coming week. Nestled among them are all my pumpkins and squashes for the year. We shall see how the year plays out.
> 
> View attachment 730490


I laughed when I read that you plant sacrificial offerings for the birds and squirrels.  Idon't have room to plant pumpkins, squash, etc. I have pots with flowers and a couple of herbs/tomatoes/peppers. I feed the squirrels daily with peanuts and I have a bird feeder that I keep full. Unfortunately the squirrels like to dig up my pots and put their peanuts in them.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

ScareyCarrie-- If you put out raw peanuts, maybe some will grow in the pots... 😁


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ooojen said:


> ScareyCarrie-- If you put out raw peanuts, maybe some will grow in the pots... 😁


They just might. 😁


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just received seeds for these things, pumpkin peppers








Pepper Pumpkin Pepper Seed


This intriguing variety is a 'must have' for the serious fall crafter. Once dried, Pumpkin Pepper takes the shape and looks so much like real miniature pumpkins that you’ll be fooled. After drying, they will get hard, hold their shape and not mold. The thornless fruit ripens from green to red...




www.harrisseeds.com














Not edible like pumpkin-on-a-stick, but might be interesting come fall. I'll start them then plant them in my herb garden instead of the big garden.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Welp, I dropped all 18 seedlings and seeds off at the farm today. They will be planted prolly within the next 2 weeks. And I just planted 3 more 6-7lbs seeds for me to watch grow until harvest time. Hoping for 40+ pumpkins this year!


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

This is My Last Year...

Trying to grow pumpkins. I have tried just about everything but can't seem to grow them here, I guess it's just to damn hot. I've asked several professional seed companies what species would grow in my climate and the response was always "not much". I will try one last time then I'm switching to corn, at least I know I can grow that. I was planning on growing a corn maze this year in my suburban backyard, but with the virus still hanging around I've decided to postpone it till next year. None the less I will start planting my crops next weekend so they will be ready late September early October. I made the mistake of planting to early last year and had bales of corn stalks hanging around for a couple of months:

Corn Harvest 2019:


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> This is My Last Year...
> 
> Trying to grow pumpkins. I have tried just about everything but can't seem to grow them here, I guess it's just to damn hot. I've asked several professional seed companies what species would grow in my climate and the response was always "not much". I will try one last time then I'm switching to corn, at least I know I can grow that. I was planning on growing a corn maze this year in my suburban backyard, but with the virus still hanging around I've decided to postpone it till next year. None the less I will start planting my crops next weekend so they will be ready late September early October. I made the mistake of planting to early last year and had bales of corn stalks hanging around for a couple of months:
> 
> ...


What is your weather/where you at? 

I've been trying heat tolerant pumpkins for quite a while and know a bit about how to make things grow. 

What I would do in your situation is a modified 3 sisters to be honest. Plant a section of corn early in the year, then around mid june-early July, after your corn is well established plant the pumpkins in the midst of the corn. (you can plant pole beans as well in the mix, it helps fertilize the corn and pumpkins)

The corn provides the shade to keep the pumpkins cooler and productive. Pumpkins naturally keep weeds out of the corn (and some varieties deter rodents due to barbs on the vines). Depending on whether you're just wanting to carve or eat the pumpkins, I can recommend varieties for the climate, though the seeds are sometimes problematic to find.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> This is My Last Year...
> 
> Trying to grow pumpkins. I have tried just about everything but can't seem to grow them here, I guess it's just to damn hot.




What state do you grow in?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I would also check with your local extension office in your state for info. The seed companies aren't experts in your particular local climate, soil, rainfall, etc. but the local extension folks are.

Here's Maryland's site:




__





Home and Garden Information Center | University of Maryland Extension







extension.umd.edu


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

So far this year, I am off to a good start. I have decided to go with three plants instead of two like last year. That was a lot of pressure last year when you are down to one plant. Hopefully with three, at least two will get to the finish line.

My first vine borer kill this year was on May 28th. Looking at last year's thread I had two kills by June 3rd, so it is on like Donkey Kong.....


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

UnOrthodOx said:


> What is your weather/where you at?
> 
> I've been trying heat tolerant pumpkins for quite a while and know a bit about how to make things grow.
> 
> ...


I do find this growing method intriguing (corn + pumpkins together). I was planning on trying to build a shade structure out of PVC + wire mesh then cover it with burlap -but it's just to much trouble. I will take your advice and plant the corn this weekend with a wider row between them, let it get started then in a few weeks sow in the pumpkin seeds. If I can get this to work then it will be pretty cool having a pumpkin / corn maze all built into one. I'm planting corn varieties that get pretty tall 7'-9' so it should shelter the pumpkins enough. I just have to keep the pumpkin vines from growing up the corn stalks, that happened last year.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

UnOrthodOx said:


> What is your weather/where you at?
> 
> I've been trying heat tolerant pumpkins for quite a while and know a bit about how to make things grow.
> 
> ...


Col Fryght - I'm in the south where it averages around 100 most of the summer. I know if I were a pumpkin I wouldn't want to grow here either.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght said:


> So far this year, I am off to a good start. I have decided to go with three plants instead of two like last year. That was a lot of pressure last year when you are down to one plant. Hopefully with three, at least two will get to the finish line.
> 
> My first vine borer kill this year was on May 28th. Looking at last year's thread I had two kills by June 3rd, so it is on like Donkey Kong.....
> 
> View attachment 730521


Oh crap!!! We're on the lookout in Virginia


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Col Fryght - I'm in the south where it averages around 100 most of the summer. I know if I were a pumpkin I wouldn't want to grow here either.



I am just 12 miles north of Atlanta, and while it is difficult, it is not impossible. Heck, we are going to be almost 90 on Thursday. I brought out my fans to blow on the stumps last Friday. There will be good years and bad years, that is for sure. I have told the story often that I did not get a pumpkin across the finish line the first two years that I tried.

One of the most important things that I have found, is that we have to start almost a month earlier than growers in the North. You are playing with fire (literally) if you are waiting to pollinate until after the 4th of July. I will be pollinating my first pumpkins at some point later this week.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> I am just 12 miles north of Atlanta, and while it is difficult, it is not impossible. Heck, we are going to be almost 90 on Thursday. I brought out my fans to blow on the stumps last Friday. There will be good years and bad years, that is for sure. I have told the story often that I did not get a pumpkin across the finish line the first two years that I tried.
> 
> One of the most important things that I have found, is that we have to start almost a month earlier than growers in the North. You are playing with fire (literally) if you are waiting to pollinate until after the 4th of July. I will be pollinating my first pumpkins at some point later this week.


That’s amazing that you’re pollinating already. I only got mine in the ground last week. I did plant 6 back ups in peat pots, and they are finally starting to break through.

SVBs already?! Damn, that sucks. Good luck with your battle.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> That’s amazing that you’re pollinating already.



All three plants are looking good. All mains have pumpkins at around 15ft-18ft and at least 10 secondaries per side. Drip lines are in and the first tissue came back pretty strong. I was so proud that I was 110% of the ideal nitrogen level for giant pumpkins. Last year, I was like 30% of the target.

Knock on wood, but I am off to a great start. Knock on some more wood. { Insert Pumpkin Emoji }.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment Col. Fryght. I'll fully agree that I have absolutely NO idea what I'm doing 😂😂😂😂. I'm 🤞 that each seed produces a successful 4 pumps and that it takes me 5 road trips bringing them all back, we shall see. Happy Halloween


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Thanks for the compliment Col. Fryght. I'll fully agree that I have absolutely NO idea what I'm doing 😂😂😂😂. I'm 🤞 that each seed produces a successful 4 pumps and that it takes me 5 road trips bringing them all back, we shall see. Happy Halloween



I have never said that you do not know what you are doing. Oh contraire, your style like my old style makes sense when you are able to throw numbers at a problem. And your enthusiasm is very genuine. 

Throwing numbers at problem reminds me of the Gen. Patton quote "A good *plan violently executed* now is better than a perfect *plan executed* next week." There is always next season to sharpen your overall strategy.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh I know, I was saying that about myself. How else to dorks like myself learn? I'm mostly the learning type that says "why just dip my big toe into the pool when I can do a cannon ball?" 😂. It only has to work right once, yeah?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

To quote the great Bob Ross:
_*"There are no mistakes, only happy little accidents."*_

When you garden you sometimes just have to lose plants but gain knowledge & do better next time. It's a slow process so it's not for the immediate gratification crowd, but it's still rewarding & fun.

I'm just hoping I still have my canning stuff because I think I'm going to be making a LOT of pickles since I think I have about 6 cucumber vines out there now.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*POLLINATION MORNING*

Mother Nature always amazes me. She truly has her own clock. I planted two seeds from the 2018 TN State Champ which weighed 1,742 pounds. The seeds germinated on the same day, I planted them outside on the same day, and they had females open up on the same day. I just find that interesting. 

The TN champ was my best plant last year in terms of holding up to the heat and fighting the angular leaf spotting disease. My other plant this year is the mother seed to the TN State Champ which was the CA Champ in 2017 which weighed in at 1,927 pounds. That seed has struggled a little bit and is about a week behind. It started out as a double vine and came out of it at about the 6ft mark.

My goal was to pollinate on June 1st, so June 2nd with two of my plants is not too shabby. I really don't have much to complain about this year so far. Knocking on even more wood. { Insert Pumpkin Emoji }

Tennessee State Champ











My Female Flowers


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, back from a super secret vacation to extremely remote locales of obscurity here in Utah to avoid population centers. Rather than try to find someone to water for us while we're gone, I just kept what was started indoors till after. 

I've just planted the tomatoes, have ~100 corn sprouts ready for transplant and another 800 seeds ready to direct sow.

I'll be starting my pumpkin seeds in a week or two. Maybe even 3. Math says I'm good to wait till July where I'm not needing to sell the things, but it feels wrong. 

Been working hard on a new dripline row watering system for the garden.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Has anyone had to manually pollinate their pukkins? That's how I will have to do mine. Any tips or advise?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Has anyone had to manually pollinate their pukkins? That's how I will have to do mine. Any tips or advise?


I do every year. I'm put there with the bees super early each day, between 5 and 7 am if possible, hand pollinating my pumpkins, squash and cucumbers.
As for tips, you need to be out there early on the day the flowers open. The flowers only bloom the one day, and the pollen in the male flowers is only viable that day, early in the day. The further into the day you wait, the less percentage the pollen is viable. It's generally good to not wait past 9am, and earlier is better.
Note, though...don't try TOO early. The pollen may not be ripe at the second the male flower opens. The pollen must be bright orange and come off on your finger like cheeto dust, lol...that's the closest example.

Male flowers are on a longer, thin stem with one center part...females are on a very short stem with a baby lump right under the flower and has a multiple part center .

You can either pluck the male pollen covered stamen out of the male flower, or take the whole flower and just peel back the petals (easier), and then find a newly opened female flower and "paint" her stigma parts all over, each section, with the male pollen. Some people will use a soft paintbrush or such to transfer pollen from male to female, too, instead of picking the male flower...but I find I get more pollen coverage using the fully pollen covered male stamen to brush the pollen on with. I usually break off the stamen when I'm done pollinating and gently tuck it inside the female stigma, too, for extra measures...then it's there, still, for the bees to help more, too.

If you have more females than males, it can be possible to pollinate two females with one male...just make sure, like before, that you get good coverage on the female parts.

If you, or the bees, have successfully pollinated, the little baby pumpkin ball below the female flower will start to grow. If it failed, the female baby pumpkin will stall, abort and fall off.

Here are some pictures to help guide you or others on the internal flower parts I speak of.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

After a few unsuccessful attempts at growing pumpkins, I decided to give it a decent concentrated effort this year.

I live in the deep south, so I have that against me. This year I'm trellising most of my pumpkins and gourds, as well as pruning the bottom leaves for airflow. I'm off to a great start and even have a few pumpkins on the vine, however, the leaves are starting to develop white spots. They don't seem to get any worse or damage the leaves. I'm concerned about what it might be and potentially do to the pumpkins (or to the rest of my garden).

Any ideas on what's causing the spots (on the bottom set of leaves)?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Demented Diva said:


> Can anyone advise on the white spots on the pumpkin leaves?
> The spots don't seem to get any worse or damage the leaves. I'm concerned about what it might be and potentially do to the pumpkins (or to the rest of my garden).
> 
> View attachment 730539


It may be the start of Powdery Mildew...a common disease with pumpkins, gourds, squash, and the like. I can't see the spots in your pictures well enough on my phone, so look up Powdery Mildew and see if that's what your spots look like. It starts as small white spots, but, in time, will slowly spread and kill off the leaves.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Demented Diva, I would start a fungicide program to try and keep it at bay. Hopefully, it is some sort of mildew. I would suggest a rotation of copper fungicide and daconil which both can be found at most places. 

Maybe spray once a week rotating between the two. High humidity makes disease pressure higher in the south than most places. I live in Georgia, and I know that I will get some sort of downy or powdery mildew at some point in the season.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

That looks a lot more like angular leaf spot than powdery mildew. Bacterial, carried in the seed. Try to keep water off the leaves to prevent spreading, just water the base/roots. 

Slight possibility it's a bad leafhopper infection as well.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

If it is angular spotting, copper fungicide is the best way to fight it. I had it last year. { Insert Pumpkin Emoji }. You will know if it angular spotting because the spots will become holes in the leaves. You can also look at the underneath of the leaf and look for light colored triangles.

As UO mentioned, if it is that then water dripping from one leaf to another will help spread it, but copper inhibits the spread.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you all for sharing your knowledge, it is greatly appreciated.
Now that I have an idea of what I'm dealing with I can take action per your recommendations. Thank you.

I noticed the spots back in April and had already begun a regimen of neem oil and BTK to head off the usual garden issues - do you think coating the leaves with the neem oil kept the leaf spot minimal? Just curious - since searching the internet for any issue usually results in worse case scenarios.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Demented Diva here is a link where I started battling it myself last year for the first time. It starts at the bottom of the page and drags on for a few pages: 2019 Pumpkin Growers Thread

I was good for almost six weeks and the spots started and then a couple of weeks later all heck broke loose. If the spots do start to puncture holes, and if it is only on one plant then I would just pull it to protect the other plants. I lost one plant, and the other plant became infected but I did manage to keep it alive for a couple of months. However, I ended up culling 20-40 bad leaves a week.

All the research that I did suggested copper and mazanate. Your neem oil probably did help in the sense that any water drift was probably broken up a little. But, keep the faith, you may not have it.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Col. Fryght said:


> Demented Diva here is a link where I started battling it myself last year for the first time. It starts at the bottom of the page and drags on for a few pages: 2019 Pumpkin Growers Thread
> 
> I was good for almost six weeks and the spots started and then a couple of weeks later all heck broke loose. If the spots do start to puncture holes, and if it is only on one plant then I would just pull it to protect the other plants. I lost one plant, and the other plant became infected but I did manage to keep it alive for a couple of months. However, I ended up culling 20-40 bad leaves a week.
> 
> All the research that I did suggested copper and mazanate. Your neem oil probably did help in the sense that any water drift was probably broken up a little. But, keep the faith, you may not have it.


I will certainly keep an eye on the situation and treat it with copper fungicide. I have no problem pulling plants as I have already eaten and canned enough cucumbers and squash for me and everyone I know. The leaf spots just started popping up on the pumpkin leaves.

Just curious about the neem oil for reference in keeping detailed garden notes.

Thank you for the link - I plan to read this thread from the beginning and read through the past years as well. So glad to have this collective first-hand knowledge and be able to ask questions. 
Thank you!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, I have now discovered Another size pumpkin seed for "up to 200lbs". I have the seeds for 6-7, 15-25, 20-30, 35-70, up to 100lbs....are there any more strangers out there that Need my attention 🤓? Please and thank you! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Ok, I have now discovered Another size pumpkin seed for "up to 200lbs".


You have plenty to work with this year. It gets more complicated once you start getting over a hundred pounds. You have to give plants more and more room, and grow fewer pumpkins. Growing a 200lb pumpkin the same way that you do a 20lb pumpkin will not lead to a 200lb pumpkin.

Heck, if everything works out, I hope to be using a 100 gallons of water everyday. But then, that also creates a lot obstacles as you can imagine.

Enjoy what you have, and make adjustments next year as what you enjoyed growing.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow this thread has been active in the last few days! 
My garden has been, too. I actually have buds on a semi-bush type pumpkin. I haven't kept track, but I'm pretty sure that's the earliest ever. I'm not sure how that will translate into harvest, but at least it's a jump-start in the race against rootworm beetles. 
We might be in for a year of extremes. We had lows in the single digits in the middle of April (8 degrees/ -13 C) and we've already hit 90 above (ugh!). It's tomato weather now-- warm, humid, frequent rain.
I've also already seen a SVB, which means they're almost certainly going to be working in two generations this summer. They _just_ showed up in my neck o' the woods a couple seasons ago, but they've clearly found themselves a niche.
If the little &@$%@*!s try to infest any of the tiny plants I've got going now, they'll quickly eat themselves out of house and home. At least the plants are small enough that I can dust nearly all surfaces, so maybe the borer won't make it in to lay eggs-- If I can keep it up between rain episodes. 

Amazing setup, Col.! I'm in awe! 

RCAIG -- Nice-looking little eggplants! I bet they are edible, if you decided you wanted to try them. They look a lot like "Goyo Kumba" and similar to "Turkish Red" (Turkish Orange)...and you can eat those as well as the Pumpkins on a Stick variety. 

IowaGuy-- Wait! None of the 2-5 lb sugar pie pumpkins? They carve up decently, and would make a nice contrast, showing off those 200-pounders to advantage! (I'm the same way about leaping into the proverbial pool! Do it. Do it big. Learn fast!)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Learn fast...or flail


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Demented Diva, now that I see those white spots in a larger picture, I agree, it doesn't look like the start of Powdery Mildew...which usually starts as rounder, fluffier spots rather than the sharp white spots on your leaves. Not much else to say that everyone else hasn't already said on tips for that one. I haven't witnessed it in person, myself...yet.

I was just out in my garden, weeding, and I MIGHT have seen a SVB. It's hard to tell unless you have them right there in front of your face, as they have similarities to other insects. It got away, so let's hope it was one of those others. I'll find out soon enough if my poor babies die, suddenly! They are too small to survive a SVB. 

ooojen, I have two Pumpkin Spice Jalapeno seedlings. They got a late start, but they are up! I wish the others would've germinated. Really, I only had one germinate. I had another pot that I gave up on, but something told me not to dump it. I just set it outside on top of the rain barrel. Today, waaaaay longer than it should've taken, a sprout popped up! It's the tiniest thing ever and the leaf tips tore from the seed coat, but it looks healthy, otherwise, so we will see if it survives and catches up. I'll let you know how they do! Thanks for those!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

@ooojen 1 of the Tiny Turks sprouted


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I wasn't able to get into the garden yesterday. Obligations half the day and in the evening three of our dogs cornered a rattlesnake, and, well, two dogs were bitten. The smallest of the three dogs received the first bite and it wasn't looking so good. She survived the night and is quite swollen this morning.









Finally got out there this morning and found a handful of cucumber leaves that look awful. I guess it's begun.
Thinking about stripping the plants of their leaves, allowing the cucumbers mature, and then pulling them up. 
It'll be another day until I can get into town to pick up fungicide.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Demented Diva, now that I see those white spots in a larger picture, I agree, it doesn't look like the start of Powdery Mildew...which usually starts as rounder, fluffier spots rather than the sharp white spots on your leaves. Not much else to say that everyone else hasn't already said on tips for that one. I haven't witnessed it in person, myself...yet.


Sadly, and I say this while laughing, I found powdery mildew on two squash leaves this morning.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

First, YIPES!! on the doggies!! Glad they're OK!



ooojen said:


> RCAIG -- Nice-looking little eggplants! I bet they are edible, if you decided you wanted to try them. They look a lot like "Goyo Kumba" and similar to "Turkish Red" (Turkish Orange)...and you can eat those as well as the Pumpkins on a Stick variety.


Well grass is edible but I don't wanna eat it ya know? I think I read they taste bitter. I really want them more for decor. The will dry out nicely & they will turn orange the longer on the vine.



> This intriguing variety is a 'must have' for the serious fall crafter. Once dried, Pumpkin Pepper takes the shape and looks so much like real miniature pumpkins that you’ll be fooled. After drying, they will get hard, hold their shape and not mold. The thornless fruit ripens from green to red, and if left in the field they will bleach to a burnt orange. For easy drying, cut the plants and hang them up with the fruit attached. Height: 16-20”; 18-36” spread.


I also wanna mention again to everyone that's new to gardening (or even if you aren't new), check with your local extension office on pests, growing, soil, watering, etc. They're the experts in your area about all that stuff & it's their job to help you with this stuff.

Just Google "your state agricultural extention service" to find them, here's mine:




__





University of Maryland Extension | University of Maryland Extension







extension.umd.edu


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I.....Needed.....it. My "up to" 200lbs'ers


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Demented Diva...is your furry family ok??? _runs to go pet his doggy_ :-(


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

About 150 corn starts transplanted, about 1/3 of my space. Another round of corn Seeds started along with the mini pumpkins. 
My plan was to install our massive drip line system this weekend but weather is dampening those plans.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I should have knocked on all the wood at Home Depot. {Insert Pumpkin Emoji}. Neither one of my pollinations took hold. I am not sure that I have ever failed to pollinate at least one pumpkin if two were open and usually I am around 90% on all pollinations. 

It is a humbling hobby. However, I had planned on pollinating the next females on both plants because they were in a better position.

Does anyone who uses drip lines ever fertilize through the drip line? I plan on buying the lower end attachment for like $90 that allows the drip line to be used for fertilization. They have some dosing attachments that run like $500 which must be for farms.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Just got back from the farm I've planted at...all but 2 so far!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Demented Diva said:


> I wasn't able to get into the garden yesterday. Obligations half the day and in the evening three of our dogs cornered a rattlesnake, and, well, two dogs were bitten. The smallest of the three dogs received the first bite and it wasn't looking so good. She survived the night and is quite swollen this morning.
> 
> View attachment 730608
> 
> ...


Omgosh about your doggies!!!! I hope they will be okay! Poor babies....I'm so worried for them!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Demented Diva said:


> Sadly, and I say this while laughing, I found powdery mildew on two squash leaves this morning.


Aww, lol, go figure. In my neck of the woods, powdery mildew happens every year, usually closer to mid season and mostly killing off the leaves and some vines by end of season, though. Our weather is just a perfect breeding ground for it at certain times of year. It's what generally finishes off my pumpkins, squash and cucumbers for the year. I try to hold it back, sometimes, if it starts too soon...usually with inexpensive homemade treatments that aren't as good as a fungicide or neem oil, though. I've just learned to accept it as a part of growing, here...as annoying and ugly as it is...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm pretty dedicated to fish emulsion for fertilizer, so no dripline feeding with that.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

DementedDiva-- Poor puppies! I hope they'll be ok. A long time ago I had a border collie (technically my brothers, but he left home and I was the one who trained her and took care of her) who got bitten by a rattler. She had a grapefruit-size swelling on her chest, but she pulled through. I hope your pups recover quickly! 

WitchyKitty and Kdestra-- I'm glad the seeds are up and growing! WK- I just planted some corbaci peppers and they're _*tiny *_yet, so we'll both have to hope for a late first frost! 

Colonel-- Wow-- $90 dripline adpater! And here I am planting seeds from 2013 to save the $3 a new pack would cost! There are so many different ways of addressing this hobby. It's quite a learning experience just watching!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Planted last Saturday and checked tonight, we have 21 plants sprouted! Hurray this will be fun
watching our 50 by 50 foot patch grow. Caspers, Orange, Lady Godiva and Jaradale have sprouted.







.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I now have apple gourd sprouts & some other random gourd sprouts now. I can NOT put them in the garden so I'm going to have to put them on the school's fence row & mulch the crap out of them so I can find them & make sure they get trained up the fence.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I'm pretty dedicated to fish emulsion for fertilizer, so no dripline feeding with that.


I used Neptunes fish stuff for the first time this year when the plant was small. I think it really did a good job. I will keep using it as my base fertilizer while the plants are under 6ft or so. A lot of people swear by fish.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


> I will certainly keep an eye on the situation and treat it with copper fungicide. I have no problem pulling plants as I have already eaten and canned enough cucumbers and squash for me and everyone I know. The leaf spots just started popping up on the pumpkin leaves.


It is one of the more interesting aspects of this forum that there are many here talking about being in the middle of their cucumber harvest and up here in the north, I'm just getting ready to plant ours. Usually the weather is so wet this time of the year that putting things in the ground can drown them. This year, however, we've had a very dry season. I know folks think it's great to have the extra sunny days, but in the grand scheme of things, they will probably regret the way things are going come summer. 

If things don't change, the snow pack on the mountains will melt months before it should and somewhere along the line I expect we'll see water restrictions. For us having a dead lawn just adds to the Halloween ambiance, but most folks will be upset that their perfect lawn have to be sacrificed in lieu of having drinking water. But for now, I will gawk in awe that you folks are eating cucumbers and tending to growing pumpkins in your garden already.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I am also living vicariously through all of you who live in warmer climates and have stuff growing already. I plant almost everything in containers because the ground stays too cool for most seeds to sprout until July, but even at that it still takes forever. We finally had some warm weather over Memorial day weekend and the plants really liked it. All my flowers that had stalled after sprouting shot up in a hurry. I finally had two Jack Be Little seeds sprout so I'm hoping the rest of my punkins will soon follow.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Dogs are doing well, thank you. Still concerned about the Tiddler (dog pictured), it's taking her a little longer to bounce back. Bella Booger, the other dog, has been bitten twice this year already and seems to just bounce back quickly.
Last year we had nine different dogs suffer bites. I love living in the country, but when it doesn't rain, the snakes are on the move. Officially started my summer drought rain dances yesterday...


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I've just learned to accept it as a part of growing, here...as annoying and ugly as it is...


Same here. I just noticed blossom end rot on a new-to-me variety of tomatoes and had to pull them all. It's still like a punch in the gut but it is what it is. 

The husband is a commercial farmer and rolls his eyes at me every day - tells me my garden is one ginormous experiment since I plant heirloom and treat/fertilize organically. He has 1000 acres to farm for a living and I have 1350 square feet for pleasure. Can't say I don't enjoy the wins, especially when he admits he's impressed.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Col. Fryght said:


> Does anyone who uses drip lines ever fertilize through the drip line? I plan on buying the lower end attachment for like $90 that allows the drip line to be used for fertilization. They have some dosing attachments that run like $500 which must be for farms.


I'm looking into the EZ-Flo drip injector. As far as dosing - on the farm, we used a similar setup to the EZ-Flo on a commercial scale and just poured the fertilizer in the tank to be mixed with the water.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*Pollination Day #2*

My third plant which is the 1927lb California champ from 2017 was pollinated today. I am crossing it with the 1742lb TN champ since I am trying to clean up the genetics a little bit. I put three 1927s out in the patch and all of them double vined and only one came out of it. It could have been to due to environmental factors, but none of my other plants displayed the same issue.

Pollination occurred around 7 a.m. I had about ten 1742 males and I painted each lob with one using one male for the lower lobe and another one for the upper lobe. When I say painted, I just swapped the stamen against the lobe. Some people actually transfer the pollen to a little paint brush.

Afterwards, I just put all the males in and around the female which makes sure that pollen is touching the lobes everywhere. Totally, overkill, but my success rate until last week has always been near 100%. {Insert Rolling Eyes Pumpkin Emoji}


2017 California State Champ 1927lbs











First 1927 Female











And Over pollinating


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Man I'm running behind as usual. I started my plantings (corn and pumpkins) in early March last year but decide to wait till June this year as I had a bunch of corn stalks stored in my garage for about 3-4 months til they were ready to use for my Halloween display. I was ready to start sewing seeds today (06/06/20) but after checking the weather forecast I may just wait (100's all week with possibilities of 104+).


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Colonel Fryght-- Just for my general education...
I know what flat vines and double vines are, but why are they problematic? On the surface it seems like a thicker vine would have more vascular bundles and be able to transport more water and minerals. I assume there has to be some negative issue...I just don't know what it is.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Colonel Fryght-- Just for my general education...
> I On the surface it seems like a thicker vine would have more vascular bundles and be able to transport more water and minerals. I assume there has to be some negative issue...I just don't know what it is.


It is an automatic non-starter with the professional giant pumpkin growers. But, I am exactly with you. I was so excited when I saw it for the first time this season for the exact same reasons. 

While you can grow pumpkins with a double vine, it is not a natural state for the plant to be in kind of like having six fingers is not a real advantage and actually gets in the way. The plant does not achieve the same level of growth, tap roots and secondaries. 

I know this year that a West Virginia grower who is third in his state all time, had a double vine on his plant from the "must have seed" which sells for $500. He gave it 6 weeks to come out of it, and it eventually did, with the help of an "expresso" shot of nitrogen. Everybody on the forum was extremely happy for him.

Bottom line, probably doesn't matter except to giant pumpkin growers.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Colonel-- Wow-- $90 dripline adpater! And here I am planting seeds from 2013 to save the $3 a new pack would cost! There are so many different ways of addressing this hobby. It's quite a learning experience just watching!



The link below has fertilizer injectors from $55 to $2,000. So actually, I am setting my sights quite low. Or at least that is the story that I will tell the budget committee (Wife).




Demented Diva said:


> I'm looking into the EZ-Flo drip injector. As far as dosing - on the farm, we used a similar setup to the EZ-Flo on a commercial scale and just poured the fertilizer in the tank to be mixed with the water.




We are on the same page. I am looking at the 2 gallon EZ-Flo or the 1 gallon High pressure EZ-Flo. So basically $80 or $105. I like the idea of of the high pressure, because it reminds of getting an electrical device that can hold a higher amp load. You simply do not have to worry about it bursting under pressure. But, since drip lines have a pressure reducer, I can always place the $80 one after the drip line filter and pressure reducer.

Here is the drip fertilizer link: Drip irrigation fertilizing fertilizer injectors


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*SVB TRAP REPORT*

I keep track of my squash vine borer kills to help determine the killing season. According to last year's thread, I had killed four by June 3rd, so I knew that I had to get my svb program going in May. This year, I killed my first one on May 28th which was in the patch and today, June 6th, I killed my first one in the traps outside the patch.

So I am doing a little better this year in terms of infestation, which makes sense because the last week of April was 20 degrees below normal. I am hoping the late cold snap took some of them out.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> *SVB TRAP REPORT*
> 
> I keep track of my squash vine borer kills to help determine the killing season. According to last year's thread, I had killed four by June 3rd, so I knew that I had to get my svb program going in May. This year, I killed my first one on May 28th which was in the patch and today, June 6th, I killed my first one in the traps outside the patch.
> 
> ...


Col., I’d love to hear your thoughts on the SVB traps. I’ve been contemplating buying some for my patch this year. Do you feel they are worth the money? Last year I noticed some SVBs in my patch and feel like some of my plants died early due to them. I did buy a bunch of Sevin to sprinkle on the leaves as well as some spray but am thinking about adding the traps to this as well. How many total traps are you using?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Col., I’d love to hear your thoughts on the SVB traps. Do you feel they are worth the money?How many total traps are you using?



Here is where I buy mine from: GREAT LAKES IPM WEBSTORE: SQUASH VINE BORER (SVB) KIT, 3 STATION Great Lakes IPM

I have four traps, I bought the first one from Hollands Giant Pumpkin supply: Holland's Giant Pumpkins - How to Grow Giant Pumpkin DVD's and Videos and when I figured out that he was just re-selling the great lakes traps, I bought the three pack from great lakes. Once you have the bucket, next year it will cost you like $6 a trap.

I have no choice but to do everything possible because I have two generations of them. You are dealing with basically one generation. If I were you I would do everything that makes you feel good about gardening. Sevin is good, but it is not a systematic pesticide like Merit. But, systematic pesticides wreck havoc on bees. A fair amount of people and some governments believe that systemic pesticides are responsible for bee colonies loss.

First, I would cover your vines with dirt as opposed to burying them. If you bury them then they might collect water and rot, in my opinion. But a lot of world class growers bury their vines. Use a contact pesticide if you are against killing bees. And you might as well toss in the traps.

You are killing males, but the moths have to mate to produce viable eggs. But some people feel like the pheromone traps brings in more svbs. I don't subscribe to that since they clearly can smell the flowers, and you have them anyway, might has well kill a few.

Those are my opinions, but good people can disagree on how to handle them. Unlike the stir that Kedestra caused on her once favorite organic board which led to her being black balled. That was a funny story from last year. {Insert Laughing Pumpkin Emoji}.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> Here is where I buy mine from: GREAT LAKES IPM WEBSTORE: SQUASH VINE BORER (SVB) KIT, 3 STATION Great Lakes IPM
> 
> I have four traps, I bought the first one from Hollands Giant Pumpkin supply: Holland's Giant Pumpkins - How to Grow Giant Pumpkin DVD's and Videos and when I figured out that he was just re-selling the great lakes traps, I bought the three pack from great lakes. Once you have the bucket, next year it will cost you like $6 a trap.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I was actually on the Great Lakes site today checking out those traps. I think I may give them a try. If I’m spending this much time planting, weeding, fertilizing etc, I might as well do what I can to stop them.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Planted my last 12 seeds today. They can get up to 200lbs, called Big Moon. We are going to try and boost their growth so all pumpkins (pictured) will go out to the field together. Then I get to start designing a haunted pumpkin patch


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

1st. Photo is mixed JBLs on pumpkin tunnel
2nd. Decided to take over curb & plant White Boer & Queensland Blue
3rd. Oojen's Tiney Turks


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

We have a pollinated pumpkin growing. The 1927 which was pollinated on Saturday morning is clearly bigger maybe double. If all goes well, it should be near the size of a football by the end of the weekend.

June 6th











June 8th


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I dont know why but I'm somehow fascinated by the way all of us have to plant at different times. Seeing all the pics of just getting seeds in all the way to flowers already being pollinated and growing. Just too kool, I guess it's like a time lapse. 🤓👍👍👍🤓


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

IowaGuy said:


> I dont know why but I'm somehow fascinated by the way all of us have to plant at different times. Seeing all the pics of just getting seeds in all the way to flowers already being pollinated and growing. Just too kool, I guess it's like a time lapse. 🤓👍👍👍🤓


Normally our weather conditions are similar to the Col. Unfortunately we had freezing temps on Mother's Day weekend that delayed/destroyed my first plants. 
All this confusion has had a "fast forward, rewind, whiplash effect"


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Had to cover everything for a FROST warning last night. It'll be 90 by friday... 

Mini pumpkins transplanted into pots.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> All this confusion has had a "fast forward, rewind, whiplash effect"



No Kidding. This whiplash effect that you speak of is one of the reasons I waited so long to post. The last 10 days of April were 20 degrees below average with frost warnings. I thought my season was on the brink since my starting enclosure was 120 sq ft, I was having a hard time keeping it warm until I bought an oscillating heating tower and put in a fan on low to keep the air circulating. It hurts my head how a box fan set to low can keep things warmer.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> No Kidding. This whiplash effect that you speak of is one of the reasons I waited so long to post. The last 10 days of April were 20 degrees below average with frost warnings. I thought my season was on the brink since my starting enclosure was 120 sq ft, I was having a hard time keeping it warm until I bought an oscillating heating tower and put in a fan on low to keep the air circulating. It hurts my head how a box fan set to low can keep things warmer.


Heat distribution is a funny business. I have stories about a massive 250k sq foot building at work, I needed to manage and confusing lots of people on how to cool different areas as all it had was massive exhaust fans in the rafters.

In your situation, closed system, the heater would blow hot air that rose and cooled off on it's contact with the roof. Circulating the air minimizes the length it's in contact with the roof, so the whole space gets warmer.

Kinda a fog chiller in reverse, minimize the length of time the air (fog) is in contact with the cold rather than maximize.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I have planted about 20 JBL seeds but so far just two sprouts. Our weather has been unseasonably cool so far. If I didn't know better, I'd swear it was January today, which in these parts means it's cool, wet and windy.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

@Kdestra - How many JBLs do you plant on your tunnel per panel? Do you plant both sides? Last question - Do you trim them to set what is on the vine or just let them run wild? Can you tell this is my first year trellising pumpkins.

Update on the garden
I was hoping to insert pics but it's raining. Again.

I used a mixed seed packet and have all white pumpkins so far. So disappointed - not a fan of white pumpkins. I 
guess you could say this is Earth Mama's way of telling me to lighten up! 

Sunflowers started blooming yesterday!
The cutting garden is out of control!
Threw an old package of 'Bee Feed Flower Mix' on the ground that I received as an incentive to donate to someplace - and don't you know a red poppy bloomed yesterday! I've been trying to grow poppies for years with zero results! 

My garden looks like a jungle. That's a good thing.

The humidity is awful this year.
I've had more problems in the last 2 months then I've had in the 10 years I've been gardening here. 
It's been raining for 3 days - I think I shimmied when I should have shagged during the rain dance.

Corn and wax beans look good.
Only 2 Kentucky Blue Lakes germinated and only one looks good. Hope the kudzu bugs don't infest them again this year.
Tomatoes look amazing with the exception of the one that has blossom end rot. Can't wait for them to ripen.
Peppers are slow as usual. The three plants the cutworms didn't completely annihilate are finally growing out of the damage. 
Squash seems healthier since I started trellising them.

Zero germination on the gourd seeds I purchased on Etsy last minute. (Tennessee spinners, mini birdhouses, big dippers)

Purple basil hedge looks great - still waiting on the rest of my herbs to germinate.
Medicinal herb garden is slowing growing in nicely.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> @Kdestra - How many JBLs do you plant on your tunnel per panel? Do you plant both sides? Last question - Do you trim them to set what is on the vine or just let them run wild? Can you tell this is my first year trellising pumpkins.


Last year I only had 1 Hog panel Arch. It had 3 JBLs on each side. It was so pretty that I doubled it this year. Now there's 2 hog panels & 12 mixed JBLs (6 on each side) 
You can check out my Facebook page if you want to see all the pictures & progress 
Search "Karak Destra" 

Your garden sounds lovely🥰 Have you ever considered doing a blog on the Halloween forum? It's a lot of fun & it's a great way to share all of your photos.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> I have planted about 20 JBL seeds but so far just two sprouts. Our weather has been unseasonably cool so far. If I didn't know better, I'd swear it was January today, which in these parts means it's cool, wet and windy.
> View attachment 730789
> 
> 
> View attachment 730790



This year has been such a pain! I'm glad a few are growing for you. I still have tons of JBL seeds. Let me know if you want me to mail you some.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Kdestra said:


> Last year I only had 1 Hog panel Arch. It had 3 JBLs on each side. It was so pretty that I doubled it this year. Now there's 2 hog panels & 12 mixed JBLs (6 on each side)
> You can check out my Facebook page if you want to see all the pictures & progress
> Search "Karak Destra"
> 
> Your garden sounds lovely🥰 Have you ever considered doing a blog on the Halloween forum? It's a lot of fun & it's a great way to share all of your photos.


I'm shamelesly going to attempt to steal this, btw.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Colonel -- Thanks for the information on the aberrant vines. I suppose it must just be one of those things where a genentic defect is "bundled" so that one glitch affects the plant in multiple disparate areas.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I can tell a difference in my leaves and and the number of roots that my plants have this year. I think most of it is due to maxing out the recommended nitrogen. Last year, I was half of the recommended level and this year on two different tissue tests I was 109% and 115% of the recommended level.

My leaves are measuring about 26 inches which seems pretty strong. But of course I am not growing cabbage, so it is still all about the pumpkin. But if I had to choose big leaves or small, I would choose big.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I'm shamelesly going to attempt to steal this, btw.


Do it!! Do it!! Do it!
I'll send ya seeds


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

@UnOrthodOx & @Demented Diva I wanted to share an idea I came up with last year for the pumpkin tunnel. 

There were a few additional JBL vines growing in garden. Instead of just clipping the JBLs off the vine. I carefully picked the entire vine & hung it in the bare spots on the arch. It filled in nicely & gave additional color.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Omg you guys, I just came up with another idea!!!! I'm going to plant JBLs in my 2nd story window boxes & hopefully they will grow out of the box & down the wall!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> Omg you guys, I just came up with another idea!!!! I'm going to plant JBLs in my 2nd story window boxes & hopefully they will grow out of the box & down the wall!!


I love this idea! I also plan to steal your arch idea in the future 😁


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> I love this idea! I also plan to steal your arch idea in the future 😁


Hell yeah!! Go for it.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Last year I only had 1 Hog panel Arch. It had 3 JBLs on each side. It was so pretty that I doubled it this year. Now there's 2 hog panels & 12 mixed JBLs (6 on each side)
> You can check out my Facebook page if you want to see all the pictures & progress
> Search "Karak Destra"
> 
> Your garden sounds lovely🥰 Have you ever considered doing a blog on the Halloween forum? It's a lot of fun & it's a great way to share all of your photos.


Thank you for your reply! I planted 3 JBLs on one side and 2 gourds on the other and all pumpkins on another arch. I was thinking that I overplanted. I have cucumbers on the third arch but plan to pull those out this weekend and transplant extra pumpkins that are popping up in odd places from a deluge of rain we had after I initially planted the seeds back in April.

I'll look into the blog on this site - sounds great for keeping records.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*SECOND PUMPKIN SET*

I pollinated one of my TN State Champs- 1742 on Sunday Morning. I crossed it with itself, and used the 7 open male flowers unlike the 10 on the other pollinated pumpkin. Still over pollinating because time is a wasting. It looks like all systems are go. Sorry about my finger being in the pre-pollination pic. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}.

JUNE 7





















JUNE 10


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving seeing everyone posting pics...and I agree, it's always so crazy to see people with flowers and pollinated females when my vines are still just babies!! 

I feel like the weather has slowed the growth rate of my seedlings. They are alive and getting bigger, but not as fast as usual. I just thinned a few days ago...I tried to save a few seedlings by carefully digging up any that weren't too close to the ones I was keeping (Generally, I cut off the ones I'm thinning out at the soil line so as not to disturb the roots of the ones I'm keeping, as the roots can get tangled with each other. The close ones got cut, further ones I made a very careful attempt to remove with roots and put in pots.) They all seem to have made it, so I will try to find homes for my saved thinned out seedlings. So, in my tiny garden, I now have a Jarrahdale going, two minis in a planter and two or three assorted minis in each of the two towers...along with tomatoes, hot peppers, herbs, cucumbers, lettuces, carrots, garlic and zucchini. Oh, and good news, I DO have two baby sunflower seedlings!! I have cages around them to protect them, still. I have no idea if they are the Mammoths or the regular ones, but I'm just happy I have some!! They are waaaaaay far behind, though, since I direct sowed them late when my greenhouse started ones were murdered, so I have no idea if they will bloom in time. Here's to hoping!!

We went from a chilly, short Spring that was too cool to plant outside, jumped right into 90's, then we had freakin' Tropical Storm Cristobal come alllllll the way up and hit us in Northern Illinois which dumped a bunch of rain and wind on us for a couple days, and now we are left with cooler weather, again. (Seriously? A full on Tropical Storm in the upper midwest, in early June????) This weather has been insane (...which matches the insanity of everything else going on this whole year, so far, I guess). Today, we finally have sun, again, but it's still quite breezy. We had a branch down in the front yard from the storms...I went out to go move it, today, and it was gone. My husband wonders if the city grabbed it for us when they were driving down the street collecting everyone else's broken branches that they set out by the side of the road. Ours was still in our yard, though, so if they did take it for us, it was nice of them to drag it out of our yard for us. We still have a lot of smaller branches to go clean up, yet.

We had planned on doing an arch, this year...but, once again, life got in the way and it didn't happen. I'm growing my minis up the towers, again...but, this time, I placed the towers closer together on the same side of the garden instead of opposite sides because, if you remember, I ended up with ropes tied across them over the whole garden because the minis and gourds went crazy and I ended up with a very perilous rope bridge jungle of vines that we had to support, tie back the towers, ect, lol. 

I'm excited, wondering what I will get with the minis, as I bought an assorted pack. It's like a really long wait for a surprise, lol. I hope I get all three kinds!! I'll have some Lil Octobers again, too.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> Omg you guys, I just came up with another idea!!!! I'm going to plant JBLs in my 2nd story window boxes & hopefully they will grow out of the box & down the wall!!


I've seen a number of hog-panel arches, but I've never seen a trailing JBL window box. That sounds fantastic!
Would you give them support on the way down? Sounds cool, and I'll be looking forward to seeing pictures!

Things are starting to move, more for some than others. It's sure fun to see!
My plants are nowhere near pollination time, but some of them are starting to vine, and there are lots of male buds (many of which I'm removing).


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


> @Kdestra I used a mixed seed packet and have all white pumpkins so far. So disappointed - not a fan of white pumpkins. I
> guess you could say this is Earth Mama's way of telling me to lighten up!


I am curious. How does one tell what kind of pumpkin they have in a packet of mixed seeds? I will probably get all kinds of flack for this, but I have three different kinds of pumpkins, and I can only tell the difference between them by the label sticking out of their pot. What kind of identifiers do you use to tell what pumpkin is pushing up out of the ground?


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> This year has been such a pain! I'm glad a few are growing for you. I still have tons of JBL seeds. Let me know if you want me to mail you some.


Three years ago I planted four different types of mini-pumpkins from a seed packet. Most of them were traditional orange pumpkins that I'm sure you mini growers would recognize. But hearkening back to my last question, I have no idea what any of them were, or what they were going to be until the end of the season. That said, I had a wheelbarrow full of the things out in our front yard telling people they could take as many as they wanted. They were the zucchini of pumpkins. I couldn't give them away. hahaha.

So, is there anything that you folks do with the pumpkins other than use them in decorations? I felt almost guilty raising them to only wind up throwing them in our compost recycle bin and the end of the season.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WK - Christobal made it all the way up there!?!? I'm glad you didnt have a lot of damage.

@ooojen I'll probably use Sisal Rope. That way it will have a Autumn Feel to it. 









Everbilt 3/8 in. x 50 ft. Twisted Sisal Rope, Natural 73285 - The Home Depot


Sisal rope is a hard natural fiber with many characteristics of manila rope. But offers 80% of its strength. Sisal is more economical than manila. It has good knot-holding ability. Provides great knot



www.homedepot.com





@chubstuff , the only difference I can actually tell in pumpkin/squash seed is the size. So if I don't label them it's a complete mystery. 

@Demented Diva I'm not a huge fan of white but I love the way they look at night.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> WK - Christobal made it all the way up there!?!? I'm glad you didnt have a lot of damage.
> 
> @ooojen I'll probably use Sisal Rope. That way it will have a Autumn Feel to it.
> 
> ...


Lol, yep! Cristobal went almost straight up the Mississippi. They said this is the furthest West a Tropical system had gone up, as they usually start to veer more towards the East coast, and it was rare for it to even happen at all, in early June. It made it past me, actually, and into Minnesota and Michigan, if I remember correctly, keeping rotation...though, it had tamed down, slightly, from a full on Tropical Storm just as it got to our part of the US. I think I read that the last remnants of Cristobal mixed with our normal Great Lakes area storm systems. Some areas up here got less rain, some more...same with wind...some got less, others more. It just depended on where the rotation hit and when it started to calm down from being so far up inland. It started to veer just slightly west of our area, so we basically got whipped with the storms tail, then another smaller, remaining band of it the next day. It could've been worse. It was just a lot of rain and wind but, thankfully, we didn't get the tornadoes or hail that they predicted could form out of the storm fronts...not sure about other areas around us, though. I may have read about, at least, one tornado sighting and some hail in other surrounding areas. 

I just gave my two extra mini pumpkin seedlings to my MiL, so they have homes, my neighbor took my extra cucumber seedling, now I need to find a home for my extra Jarrahdale, which will be a little harder because it gets so big.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> So, is there anything that you folks do with the pumpkins other than use them in decorations? I felt almost guilty raising them to only wind up throwing them in our compost recycle bin and the end of the season.


I love to give JBLs to children, teachers, dentists, etc, during October. The expression on little kids faces when you hand them a tiny pumpkin is priceless. Teachers keep them on their desks through November. It's a random act of kindness that doesnt cost anything but gives a huge payoff.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

LAST POLLINATION DAY (Hopefully)

My other TN 1742 lb State Champ was pollinated yesterday morning. I wanted all my plants pollinated on June 1, so having the last one pollinated on June 12 is not too shabby. I crossed it with itself instead of the other 1742. The plant had a lot of male flowers so I used 11 of them to help pollinate. 

I think I got too fancy on my pollinations on June 1 and I just flicked the pollen on from three flowers. No more of that fancy grower stuff for me. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}.

Hmmmm. Maybe a new season of the Tale of the Tape is upcoming this Sunday? I will have to check to see if covid has interrupted the production schedule.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, here are some pics...nothing much to look at, yet...they are just starting to vine. The ones in the towers and in the planter are assorted minis...the lone larger one is my Jarrahdle. I put up a pic of my whole garden, too, so you can see how we made it a full square, this year, instead of a U shape. Everything it fairly small, yet, since we got a late start due to a cooler Spring. (There was a ton of lettuces in front of the carrots on the left, but it's mostly harvested, now, so there's just a patchy bare spot.)


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I put up a pic of my whole garden, too, so you can see how we made it a full square, this year, instead of a U shape.
View attachment 730961

[/QUOTE]

I really like your new set-up. You have got a lot good stuff growing in your space. I always find it amazing how organized a smaller space looks with all of its defined areas. Probably why I enjoy those tiny house shows where people can live in 600 sq. ft and fit in a bathroom, kitchen, and living space.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> I put up a pic of my whole garden, too, so you can see how we made it a full square, this year, instead of a U shape.
> View attachment 730961


I really like your new set-up. You have got a lot good stuff growing in your space. I always find it amazing how organized a smaller space looks with all of its defined areas. Probably why I enjoy those tiny house shows where people can live in 600 sq. ft and fit in a bathroom, kitchen, and living space.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks. Yeah, I try to keep the garden organized, both by space and by companion planting...but if all grows well, it'll be a jungle, again, like every year, even with all my organized planting, towers, cages and the added front part that enclosed it, lol. (I mostly did that so I could move my tomato plants closer to the house side of the garden, as last year, an animal kept walking down the alley, each night, and eating everyone's tomatoes. I'm hoping being closer to the house side will stop that from happening. It will give my hot peppers, that now have the whole back middle, more sun, too, as they won't be shaded when the tomatoes get big like they used to.)

The Jarrahdales...green plant, left side near the front...I just let crawl outside the garden bed and into the mulched walkway along the neighbors fence on the left. It's the only place I have to let long vines and larger pumpkins grow. (With my tiny garden, I really should stick to minis and smalls...but I just love those bluish hued pumpkins!!)


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*SUNDAY MORNING TALE OF THE TAPE*

This year I have decided not to put a tape to anything until twenty days after pollination (20 DAP). It is just too easy to scratch the pumpkin and create a bigger scar later on. I learned that the hard way last year.

Basically, I know where I need to be to be off to a great start and I will be happy with anything this year. I got so excited last year at really trying to grow a big one that it really was an emotional let down. I keep learning more every year, and my motto will be any pumpkin across the finish line is a success.

If I am at football size in 10 days then the pumpkin is really growing well. My 1927 is beyond softball size at day 8 which is good. I really hope that it keeps its round shape. That would be so cool, because round and large do not go together very often in the world of giant pumpkin growing.

{Edit} I think I short changed the 1927 on size. Looking at it this afternoon, I would say that it is a solid small/regular cantalope.

My 1742(B) is behind softball at Day 7. I actually pollinated a second pumpkin today on the plant since the first one is growing horizontally with the vine. I know I can train it away, but since it is growing a little slow, I figure I would pollinate a back-up. The 1742(A) is still a tiny since he was pollinated just two days ago.

1927

JUNE 6TH











JUNE 14TH











1742-B

JUNE 7TH











JUNE 14TH


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Col. Fryght said:


> I got so excited last year at really trying to grow a big one that it really was an emotional let down. I keep learning more every year, and my motto will be any pumpkin across the finish line is a success.


I think most years no one understands my garden or why I even do it. My mother-in-law keeps asking me if I have tomatoes planted yet, and I tell her no. It's becoming such a routine, I will probably feel bad when I have to tell her that they're in the ground. My rototiller is in the shop getting fixed and a number of plots are on hold until it comes back. The plants are patiently waiting in their pots. Some are flowering way too early, so I know they're stressed, but they're still green and growing. If they get in the ground soon they should be fine. 

I no longer garden to have the earliest tomatoes, the most weed free beds, or the nicest looking pathways. I garden because I like being outdoors putzing around with the plants. The end results aren't nearly as important to me as they once were. I'm happy when anything decides to grow the way I hoped it would. Last year we had almost no tomatoes. The pumpkins were abysmal to the point I thought of not even doing them this year. But here I am back again this year putting stuff in the ground and hoping it grows. After last year, I realized I don't garden for all the reasons most people doing YouTube videoes online do. I will never have the well organized, beautifully plotted garden. I love seeing all the pictures here of folks who pull that off, but it's not what I do. I realize I'm better off not trying to be that gardener.

There are so many beautiful perennials flowers in my garden growing up through the grass and weeds. I'll probably get around to cleaning out all of the beds of the unwanted plants eventually. Maybe when it stops raining outside. But I don't worry about it as much anymore. Like you, Col. Fryght, I am learning that we all have to individually set the standards by which we decide we have achieved gardening success. 

For me, it's really simple. Gardening is the one thing I can do outside that I am allowed to do. It comes complete with social distancing built in. Gardening is something too important to me to let it become something that stresses me out. Frustrate, sure. That's what gardens do. But If I have very low expectations for my garden, I know that every year the garden will meet them. I think we're in agreement, my garden and me; what comes of it isn't nearly as important as the time we share together.

I accept that there is so much beyond my control that Mother Nature alone will decide. I'm getting to the point where I'm okay with that. I'm okay that every other plant in the world wants to grow where I put the ones that I want to grow. We'll find a compromise somewhere along the line. The bees seem happy with the dandelions. The butterflies like the thistles. The birds and squirrels like my red-hot pokers and sunflowers. The moles like the earthworms. I like the tomatoes and cucumbers. I'm okay with a garden that has a little something for everyone, even if it looks totally disheveled. That's the nature of gardening for me. I hope everyone reading this thread finds as much happiness in their approach. As Col. Fryght is want to say (Insert smiling pumpkin emoji here)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have just found squash bugs!!!!! My pumpkin vines are just babies and I already have squash bugs?! I KNEW this was going to be a bad year for them because of how terrible last year was. I'm not up to already starting the fight against them...sigh...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WK & Col. Your plants look amazing. 

Chubstuff, you post is beautiful & very touching 🥰 I wish you were my neighbor. 

It's been difficult to get my corn going:
Squirrels dug up my first planting but I found the top of someone's old green house in the trash. So I wrapped chicken wire around it. It worked out great. Unfortunately I had to wait to plant my 2nd batch of corn until I reuse the greenhouse. Planning to keep chicken wire around 1st crop until it gets taller


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have just found squash bugs!!!!! My pumpkin vines are just babies and I already have squash bugs?! I KNEW this was going to be a bad year for them because of how terrible last year was. I'm not up to already starting the fight against them...sigh...


I bought cheap cake covers at Ross a few years ago. They used to cover my baby pumpkins but they are big & strong. I use them to cover all of my young vulnerable seedlings.
The fine mesh keeps bugs out but air & light in


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

9/14 mini pumpkins have poked up through their pots. 

I continue to pluck volunteers like crazy out of the garden. 

Hoping to transplant the minis and a second batch of corn starts this weekend, as well as direct sow the final batch of corn and start the atlantic giants. The last bit of my drip line system arrived in the mail yesterday.

Got my arch up over the path of death for the mini pumpkins to climb on. 

Not pumpkin related, but we've added to and redesigned placement on all our pathway lights and added a gazebo to the back, I really need to get some new pics of the area. 

I'm also now on a deadline to get everything set up, as I go in for surgery on the 24th.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Chubstuff-- Nice that you've come to an agreement with your garden. I'm still trying to be Platonic Garden Dominatrix, with varied success. There's frustration in it, but it does help keep me fit...or at least sore-muscled. Now I'm thinking the sneaky garden might have reversed roles on me. Hmmmm....

Sorry about the early squash bug hatch, WitchyKitty. That's awful.

Love the plant covers, Kdestra! I remember you posting them, but I didn't think to look for them when they put up a Ross store closer to us (within 45 miles). Now I'm not going anywhere except where I need to for essentials. _sigh_

UnOrthodOx - It sounds like you're getting a lot done- wow! Best of luck with your surgery.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx, I hope your surgery goes smoothly!!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> Platonic Garden Dominatrix,


🎃☠🎃☠🎃☠ 
I love reading your posts
☠🎃☠🎃☠🎃

UnOrthodOx, good luck on your upcoming surgery & hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Not pumpkin related, but we've added to and redesigned placement on all our pathway lights and added a gazebo to the back, I really need to get some new pics of the area.


I think one of the things I enjoy most about the Pumpkin Growers thread is the end of season postings that show off our pumpkins. I enjoy the growing process, but really, during the growing season, most of you just tick me off because you do such an amazing job growing your pumpkins. I see all those broad leaves, hearty vines, cloches, watering systems, and hand pollinated flowers and I just sigh. There's no way I can compete, and my garden laughs at me for even trying. But at the end of the season, I see what comes of all our efforts and I smile. You all do such amazing things, and when I see all those pumpkins, I can't possibly be jealous of the outcomes. Well, maybe a bit, but I take solace in the fact that I'm grateful that I don't to have to deal with Col. Fryght's 500+ pound pumpkins in my life.

However, one of the things I really hope to see this year is where the pumpkins actually wind up in our haunts. Having a before and after picture of your homes and how they transform would be just about the neatest thing that Halloween Forum can do to encourage me to keep Halloween a tradition in our home. So, this year UnOrthodOx, if you decorate the gazebo, show us the before and after. Everyone show us how the pumpkins transform your home into a haunt. Before and after photos would be so much fun to see. I hope you all keep it in mind. I'll do my best to remember to do the same.  <--- Yeah, this really needs to be a pumpkin emoji.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Everyone’s progress look great so far. I myself am off to a slow start. With tax season being interrupted while we were in the thick of things, I am now so much busier than I usually am at this time.

i finally had a chance to get out in the garden Saturday afternoon and was excited to till one more time, then fertilize. I got about a quarter of the way done when the belt of the rototiller decided to start fraying and it stopped working. Mind you, this is a brand new cub cadet with less than 5 hours of use on it. Well now I need to get a new belt on it. All I was able to do was fertilize.

Some of my plants look pretty good, while others will need to be ripped out and have back ups planted. I don’t have any vines running yet, but hopefully in the next couple weeks I will. So far it seems the insecticides have been keeping the bugs away.

I’m hoping to get out in the garden tomorrow and get some pictures.

On a side note, I can’t wait for the Col.’s tale of the tapes on Sundays. I love seeing your weekly progress.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Chubstuff - the only thing I compete with in the pumpkin garden are the SVB 

That stinks UnOrthodOx! I hate it when something is brand new & it breaks!

So...I'm probably rushing things but I thought the JBLs would have sprouted in the window boxes by now. I'll give them to the end of the week & tuck in a few more seeds. 

Idk if you all have been using Garden Velcro Tape but it's the best way to support your pumpkins, tomatoes, etc to the arches/trellises. You can reuse the strips a few years too 








VELCRO Brand 45 ft. Plant Tie 91384 - The Home Depot


This Velcro 45 ft. Plant Tie can be used to gently train your plants as they grow. The 1/2 in. green tie is fully adjustable and resists knotting. It comes as a single roll that can be cut to the desired



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> On a side note, I can’t wait for the Col.’s tale of the tapes on Sundays. I love seeing your weekly progress.



Thank you for the kind words. I know ooojen and others have encouraged me to continue with the Tale of the Tape. I pledged on Sunday that I was not going to measure my pumpkins until they were at 20 days after pollination (20 DAP). That lasted all of two days. {Insert Laughing Pumpkin Emoji}.

Today was 10 DAP for the 1927. 10 DAP is when I used to start measuring. I just could not help myself. I am amazed at how almost perfectly round this pumpkin is at the moment. The circumference was 21 inches from side to side touching the ground. And from top to bottom touching the ground it was 21 inches. That gives me an OTT measurement of 42 inches. For those not familiar, OTT comes in handy later on because there is a growth chart that giant pumpkin growers use which correlates OTT with estimated weight.

This is the plant that struggled with double main vine. All of the secondaries before the main snapped out of it are basically worthless. Not a single secondary is longer than 5 feet where it was a double vine. By comparison, my other two plants have some initial secondaries that are now 20 ft long.

Anyway, I love the shape and the long stem. I placed the pumpkin on a pink insulation board along with sand. The sand helps keep water from pooling around the pumpkin and makes it easier to move. I bought a new insulation board instead of using the one from last year. I was fearful that maybe the spotting bacteria might still be around. The board is 2 feet by 2 feet. If all goes well, by July 4th, you will not be able to see the board.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I try to keep the garden organized, both by space and by companion planting...but if all grows well, it'll be a jungle, again, like every year, even with all my organized planting, towers, cages and the added front part that enclosed it, lol.


Right now in my garden there's more visible weed fabric than plants & vines. A month or maybe less from now it'll be covered in green vines & I'll be trying to re-route the tendrils of everything from the cukes to the squash to melons & pumpkins to stay away from the tomatoes, peppers & brussels sprouts.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't know why this one didn't come out well, garden is on the right of the path here.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

How did I miss this thread over the past several years? Feels like home - my garden home away from garden home.

@chubstuff Your recent post about gardening... beautiful!
@ooojen "Now I'm thinking the sneaky garden might have reversed roles on me." I see pumpkin vines cracking like whips... 
@WitchyKitty Squash bugs - how do you deal with them? 
I recently found a few adults, freshly hatched young, and eggs. Noticed that they weren't just laying eggs on the leaves, found them on the cattle panel too. Found 2 adults in the sunflowers, 8 feet up - used a garden stake wrapped in duct tape, tacky side out, to get them. "Squash bugs on a stick " is how I refer to this method of extracting the ones I find in hard to reach places. 

This has definitely been a testy spring for me.
Finally pulled out the cucumbers. Not sure if this will work, but I treated the soil, let sit for a day or so, turned it over, and treated again before planting another round of the seemingly all-white Mini Harvest Blend pumpkins. I need orange pumpkins!!! 

Yesterday our high was in the low 70's - I took full advantage and spent the entire day in the garden weeding, transplanting errant pumpkins, running soaker hoses, trimming, fertilizing, squash bug hunting, planting more pumpkins and gourds, and admiring all of my work. This is where @chubstuff 's words ring true in my own garden.

It's time to pull up the squash and plant another round. The husband is requesting more beans. Not sure I'll be able to find either one this late in the game, started everything from seed this year.

Fingers crossed the squash bugs don't take out any new pumpkins and gourds. All I have now are a dozen or so white minis, and 2 white with orange stripes minis. A few years ago, I ended up with a handful of orange minis and had to supplement with a trip to the Atlanta Farmer's Market, that was a costly trip.

I started planning for a fall and Haunted garden.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

My Great Pumpkin Experiment is going well. As I mentioned before, I recently moved to MN from AZ (from zone 9b to zone 4b) and bought a few different varieties of pumpkin seed to test my luck in this strange land. Started the seeds in a bay window a while back and transplanted outside on May 24th with a few marigolds (to hopefully discourage critters). This is a sample of them when transplanted (beautiful rainy day) and what was going on out there this morning, June 17th - So 3.5 weeks of progress. I am happy and can't wait to see how they continue to grow. Forgive the poor lighting in today's pictures.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love your giant cement pumpkin!! Well I'm assuming it's cement anyway.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you! Yes, it is a 400lb cement pumpkin. It was one of my Mother's Day gifts and one of my favorite things ever! It makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Demented Diva...ug. When it comes to squash bugs and other assorted "troublesome" insects, it's hard, for me. I don't like to kill things. I am a vegetarian and one of those people that will try to catch and release bugs that get into the house. The only time I actually have to force myself to kill any is if we get a rare, large infestation in the house, like ants or something, or the insects that damage my garden, both veggies and flowers. For the squash bugs, I used to just put on gloves, pick them up and move them far away...trying so hard to not have to kill them. However, those buggers will just keep coming back unless I drove them to the next city or something, so I just started to picked them up or knock them into a bucket and either use a bug spray or water and soap or such, and try to kill them as quickly as possible. It breaks my heart to kill anything...
As for the eggs, I've tried scraping them off, duct tape, spraying them, ect...I usually just give up, because they get so bad where I live, and I just cut and remove the entire leaf that they are on and dispose of them. I try to keep my garden as organic as possible, but if I miss eggs and they hatch, I sometimes have no choice but to spray the zillions of baby squash bugs that are all over. I have cut and removed leaves that are covered in babies, too, before, instead of spraying. I occasionally spring for some Neem Oil, but I hate spending the extra money. I hate spending the money on bug sprays, too. This is why I tend to just grab them or remove the leaves. (You can only remove so many leaves, though, as they are needed for plant/pumpkin growth and such.) 
It gets worse when they get to the other side of the garden and attack my zucchini, too...

So far, I haven't found any more than the ones I just caught and removed by hand the other day...but if they are already showing up, it's only a matter of time...

ooojen...Platonic Garden Dominatrix , hahahaha!!!

cwickhart...is that a giant cement pumpkin?!?! I love it!!!!!! Your pumpkin plants look great!

UnOrthodOx...your gazebo area and lighting looks great!

Col...I always love watching your pumpkins grow and rooting for the tale of the tape to give good results for you!

chubstuff...I agree, I love seeing the end results when everyone has their pumpkins grown and all set up in their decor! I always envy everyone who can grow tons of them, and large ones with beautiful displays. I only have the room for smaller types...though I'm giving one Jarrahdale plant a chance, again, this year, hoping they won't rot like mine did right after harvesting last time.

Iowa Guy...all your plants look great. I hope you get good results with all the different varieties you are growing!

Mayor...I'm so sorry your rototiller broke that quickly. I hope you can get it fixed or replaced quickly and get back to growing!!

Kdestra...I can't wait to see if you are able to grow your mini pumpkins downwards. That garden Velcro looks interesting...I usually just use the green garden wire from Dollar Tree or thin strips of weed block material, lol.

RCIAG...I always have to reroute my vines, too, as if I don't, the same thing will happen and my veggies will get taken over!!

Ladyrog...I hope your weather warmed up a little and your JBL sprouts are doing well!! We got off to a cooler start this year, too, so a lot of my stuff is a bit further behind than it should be.

The Skeleton Crew...I hope your weather got better enough for you to get your pumpkins and corn going!

Anyone else who hasn't posted in awhile or is lurking, I hope to hear from you and see your pumpkin growing progress!! (I like sunflower growing progress, too...and corn...and any growing progress of anything, really, lol.)

I can't wait to see more pictures of everyone's progress!! Pumpkins are one of my favorite things in the world...it's a small joy, for me, when so much always seems to be going wrong. I hope everyone has a beautiful, plentiful growing season! {insert smiling pumpkin emoji}


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Rook question...I've planted a fair share of 100-200lbs pukkins, when should I put something under a pollinated plant? Or how big do they even need to be to have something under them? Thanks!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Rook question...I've planted a fair share of 100-200lbs pukkins, when should I put something under a pollinated plant? Or how big do they even need to be to have something under them? Thanks!


I am not sure if you need to worry about that at this point. I spend about one-two hours a night, and a solid 10-12 on the weekends just tending to three plants. You have planted so many, I would wait and see what your workload is when you start getting pumpkins.

100 lb pound pumpkins no problem, 200 lb pumpkins will need some vine management where it would be helpful if you could easily slide the pumpkin. Plus, you have the added protection of knowing that nothing under your pumpkin is enjoying your pumpkin for dinner.

Also, you are talking about doing a haunted hayride. You have the energy of a four year old in an adult's body. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}. My advice would be just to wait until you figure out if the juice is worth the squeeze in terms of your time.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Cwikhart said:


> Thank you! Yes, it is a 400lb cement pumpkin. It was one of my Mother's Day gifts and one of my favorite things ever! It makes me smile every time I see it.


I love it, too! I can’t imagine getting something that heavy home!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi all! I’m new to this thread but have been growing pumpkins for a few years  I moved from Southern California to Texas, do this will be a new adventure in pumpkin growing for me. I haven’t planted yet-am I too late? I just have a small garden space so can’t plant the big guys-any suggestions for a smaller garden area? Thanks!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Holly-- Bush-type pumpkins can be good if your space is restricted. They aren't always the best choice for me because their tighter-together leaves can mean less air circulation...but I'm maybe a bit "overfocused" on that compared to many growers. I plant my pumpkins a good 10' apart, and I don't think most do.
You can Google "Bush or Semi-bush pumpkin varieties". Or maybe someone here can offer suggestions. I've grown Batwing (a bicolor), which didn't impress me, and Toad (a lumpy one) which did quite well. I haven't grown it, but I've seen Bushkin get decent reviews as a nice intermediate size (8-10 lbs, so carve-able) with pretty contained vines.
Some of the tiny ones like Jack Be Little (JBL) have vines that can easily run 20', but the leaves are pretty small compared with standard pumpkins, so you might be able to trellis the plant, or to tuck the vines in among other plants or garden features without their taking over.
Witchy Kitty and Kdestra have done some nice trellis growing, so if you're interested in that option, there will be good information available. (They're both very nice and helpful.)
There are many pumpkin options that only require a 90 day growing season, so you should have plenty of time yet. Best of luck!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Holly, I think ooojen laid out the lay of the land really well. I would go with jbls this year just to get a taste of it how works. Maybe do a pumpkin arch if you want to do something that makes a statement. Just read Kedestra's great posts from last year and this year. Plus, Witch Kitty does well with trellising.

The upside to jbls is that you will have a dozen of really cute pumpkins to grow which means you have a higher probability of success for pollination in the Texas heat. It takes about 6 weeks to start pollinating so next year just start a little earlier so you can beat the 90 degree heat.

But get started and take pictures. We love pictures.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Holly Haunter said:


> Hi all! I’m new to this thread but have been growing pumpkins for a few years  I moved from Southern California to Texas, do this will be a new adventure in pumpkin growing for me. I haven’t planted yet-am I too late? I just have a small garden space so can’t plant the big guys-any suggestions for a smaller garden area? Thanks!!


A few of my garden buddies live in Austin - want me to ask them what types they grow? 
One thing my friend, Paula always said is that her growing season ends just when I get started in Virginia. She said: "It just gets too damn hot". What part of texas are you located? You don't have to give specifics just a general area. You might also want to check with your local extension office.

Jack B'Littles grow well on trellises but I've got a feeling they might need protection from afternoon sun. Best of luck 🎃


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Window box update:
1 JBL sprouted out of 6. Keeping fingers crossed that the rest pop up.

JBL tunnel is a little wonky
Right side is growing rapidly while the left is not. I added 20-20-20 to the left side. I also need to mention the left side is where the 8ft artichokes are growing. I'm pretty sure the soil needs amending


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

My ghetto fabulous setup at my home, just three small size 5-7lbs plants.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter...I agree with the others that JBL's (Jack be Littes) would be a great starter pumpkin. That's what I started with. Also, as stated, since you are starting a bit late, look for varieties that have shorter germination to fruit times, like 85 to 90 days. the seed packets will tell you. Most, but not all, smaller varieties will have a shorter growing time, simply because a smaller fruit will ripen and mature, faster.

I almost always trellis my mini pumpkins. At the old house, I planted them next to the side of the garage in front of a trellis. I trained them up the trellis, then up ropes from the trellis to the top of the garage, and one year along the gutter line of the garage with more rope...the vines just kept growing, lol. I let some vines grow out into the yard in the front of the trellis, too...so half the vines up the trellis and rope and half out in front. (When I say "trained", I mean helping the vines to grow up by carefully wrapping their little tendrils around whatever I am growing them up and, also, using strips of weed block fabric or garden wire to loosely tie them to the trellis. You can't tie them tight, though, because the vines get thicker as they grow and you don't want to cut them off!)

We, later, built a fenced in garden and let mini and small pumpkins grow right up and along the chicken wire fence...again, training and helping them to attach. (If choosing a small type instead of mini, say, a Small Sugar Pie or Triple Treat pumpkin to trellis, you may need to make little fabric hammocks for them if they get bigger or they could snap off the vine from their own weight. I made hammocks for ones that got bigger than normal, but the ones that stayed regular sized...as long as they had a good, strong stem, hung just fine like the minis did with no hammock.)

At this house, if you look back at my pictures, you will see I have tall, black metal towers. I grow my minis up those, now (and my cucumbers), and then, once they reach the top, I either nip the tiny leaf buds to stop vine growth...as long as I have enough pumpkins going...or I tie ropes across to the other towers and let the vines run across (this has been my preferred method, lately.)

I grow in containers, too...mini/gourd varieties. You need a good size planter, though, and only one or two plants per container, depending on how big, so they don't compete for soil nutrients. One is safer. Pumpkins use up a LOT of water and nutrients, so if you choose to container grow, you will have to make sure to water more and feed them a little more. You will, generally, get a smaller yield of pumpkins when growing in containers, though, compared to in ground...but they can make a beautiful patio plant, with the vines trailing out of the container and spilling onto the patio or such.

Whether you choose to trellis, container plant, or grow on the ground, if you have a small area, like I do, just guide the vines to grow where you want them and, if they get too long or too many secondaries growing, just pinch off the very tips of the leaves on the vines to stop growth and keep them contained where you want them.

Some types I have grown in my small garden spaces: Jack be Littles (JBLs), Daisy Gourds, Lil October Pumpkins (all three of these give amazing yields!)...then I tried Wee be Littles for a few years but wasn't happy with their yield, though a cute little thing and are supposed to be a semi bush type, which means shorter, fuller vines...and for small types I grew Triple Treats which, as they are named for, are good for baking, seeds and carving. You don't get as many per vine, but I really like them. I grew some surprise pumpkin seeds that we harvested out of pumpkins we found from the year before the year before last...it was a gamble, because they were possibly unknown, medium sized pumpkins. They totally took over the garden, lol. One ended up being a true Jarrahdale Pumpkin (which I decided to grow one vine of, again, this year, which is crazy of me to do, but whatever, I like them, lol) and one was from a white pumpkin that ended up giving me odd white, bottleneck gourdkin type things...the original white pumpkin I got the seeds from must've been cross pollinated.

This year, I am growing the Lil October Pumpkins, again, because they did so well, last year, the one Jarrahdale plant that will take over, lol, and I couldn't find my JBL seeds, so bought a mix pack of minis that has JBLs, Baby Boos (white version of JBL style, though I've seen some called Gooligan, too) and those of the same size/style that have cream, orange and green stripes...I forget the name, Hooligan, maybe? I have no idea which of them I will get out of the packet...hoping for, at least, one vine of each, but since I can only grow so many vines in my tiny garden, my odds for all three are slim.

There are other mini varieties out there that I have purchased, but not grown, that you could try, as well, such as Baby Bear, Munchkin and Baby Pam...all ones I want to try to grow, at some point. Here is a link that names some types of pumpkins...look at the first two sections of mini and small types for a smaller garden. Like was said, above, though, the vines can still get long, unless a semi/bush type, but you can nip them if needed or move them around easier, especially with the smaller leaf size. StackPath

Again, I stress that if you nip ends to stop vine growth, make sure you have pumpkins already growing...if you nip too soon with no pumpkins on the vine, you won't get any. Pumpkins (female flowers) will keep growing down the length of the vine as it grows...they won't keep growing on the beginning of a vine. To keep disease/pests out of the end of the nipped/pinched vine, pinch it off at the smallest tip possible. You don't want to just cut off a vine and leave a gaping hole at the end. Pinching just the very tip of the growing vine will heal closed.

I wish I could help you with what types, specifically, to grow in your area, but I live in Illinois, so very different growing conditions. I will say that you could plant somewhere that gets, maybe, a little dappled shade in the hot afternoon sun...or build a shade canopy, which I have had to do for tender young vines when it got too hot, too soon. I would just use stakes or such in a square over the vine area and tie some kind of thin material at each corner to each stake that lets some light through and only blocks out midday hot sun, but lets in morning and late afternoon sun. That and good watering practices help. Water in the morning, if you can, as well, and at the ground level, if you can. The leaves may look sad and wilty in the midday sun, but generally perk back up in the evening and morning. The bad thing about growing where it's too hot, is pumpkins tend to grow best in temps around the 80s-ish...once you start getting into 90's/100's, females may not show, they may abort their pumpkins and not pollinate, ect.

I'll attach some pic of trellised and container grown minis and smalls I have grown over the years for you to get an idea. They go most recent to oldest. I wanted to post more, but I was only allowed 10, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly, in addition to my above post of different trellised mini and small pumpkins, here is last year, for reference of how long even mini vines can get if not controlled or pinched...left tower, right tower, across between the two with multiple ropes, and center container grown. Each tower has two plants, so four in total...two daisy gourds and two Lil Octobers. The center planter is one single Lil October pumpkin plant. This was near harvest time. I added a pic of what the towers and planter looked like before they were vined over, too.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I think that's as many rows as my irrigation rig is going to allow. I might make more with just a sprinkler. ~2/3 of the garden full here.

That's the pumpkin arch attempt there in the middle.

Way to the back on the left is our native pollinator garden which various neighbors either hate or love. Largely milkweed, but other 'weeds' in there as well, but oh lord do I attract native bees. I have 2 bumblebee hives on the property, possibly more, I haven't done a lot of rooting around in the wind breaks I created for them to build nests yet.

2 rows of tomatoes, then 12 rows of corn split into 3 planting cycles 2 weeks apart.

The raven grass on the far left is looking like it's going to have a great harvest year. I have 3 bunches of it I need to split again, we'll see how much of the rest of the garden it fills. Eventually I'll have it checkerboarded in the whole garden and will forego the corn, able to plant the pumpkins in between it.

A lot of weeding to do this weekend. 

the straw on the right will be broken down for mulch across the whole garden once I get the pumpkins started. 










Drip line system I'm using. Really rather impressed:


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

@UnOrthodOx 

Envious of your lighting and walkways! Beds and arch look great!
I bought the same drip system last year, worked well. My only complaint would be not enough hardware. I'm using it again this year but need to buy a few more kits and reconfigure to accommodate the expansion. Next year I'll be raiding the farm's warehouse for the commercial drip system and move the MG drip to my front and side landscaped beds.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Fenced Garden Evolution

2019 - Goat Pen Garden








2020 - Expanded Fenced Garden
03.29.20








05.12.20








06.10.20


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

@WitchyKitty 
I understand catch and release - I coexist with spiders and always try to shoo bees and wasps out of the house. I have yet to catch a squash bug by hand, they move faster than I can get to them. Even if I were able to catch one, it would end up in a bucket of soapy water. I live too far in the country not to keep on them daily. I have leaf legged squash bugs (didn't know that's what they were until now) and they were a pest before I planted any cucurbits.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


> Fenced Garden Evolution


I am so thrilled to see your post. I took some pictures of my garden today and was just a bit concerned that my garden might look too big compared to the smaller gardens others have commented on. I am now very comfortable thinking my garden is far smaller than some in this group. But the best part of all of it, that no matter the size, I love watching the progress everyone is making on their gardens. This is one of the best groups on the forum for showing how things come together.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Demented Diva said:


> @WitchyKitty
> I understand catch and release - I coexist with spiders and always try to shoo bees and wasps out of the house. I have yet to catch a squash bug by hand, they move faster than I can get to them. Even if I were able to catch one, it would end up in a bucket of soapy water. I live too far in the country not to keep on them daily. I have leaf legged squash bugs (didn't know that's what they were until now) and they were a pest before I planted any cucurbits.


Sadly, squash bugs are one of those that must be taken care of or they get crazy out of hand really quickly. I hate doing it, but they destroy half my garden and multiply like crazy. I always try to catch and release, otherwise...or, some, like smaller spiders in the house that I know won't hurt the cats, I just let stay in the house. They are quite beneficial in dealing with other insects for me.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> So...I'm probably rushing things but I thought the JBLs would have sprouted in the window boxes by now. I'll give them to the end of the week & tuck in a few more seeds.


Ahhh.... I now have a place I can post a picture for you, Kdestra, as a suggestion. I didn't want to do it on your bog, because it doesn't seem to me to fit the nature of the blog to post someone else's work. However, here should be fine because it's all about making suggestions and helping others with their pumpkins. You mentioned in your blog that your "Hubby wants to attach skeletons to the second story window boxes this Halloween." Now it seems as if you're opting to use trailing pumpkins to fill out the window boxes. I saw this idea floating around the Net, and thought of what you're doing. There are certainly more artistic presentations that could be made, but at least in theory, window boxes and skeletons aren't anathema to each other.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ive seen studies indicating that blue Hubbard may work as a trap crop for squash bugs and vine borers....but those tests were for summer squash and cucumber fields not pumpkins. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> Ahhh.... I now have a place I can post a picture for you, Kdestra, as a suggestion. I didn't want to do it on your bog, because it doesn't seem to me to fit the nature of the blog to post someone else's work. However, here should be fine because it's all about making suggestions and helping others with their pumpkins. You mentioned in your blog that your "Hubby wants to attach skeletons to the second story window boxes this Halloween." Now it seems as if you're opting to use trailing pumpkins to fill out the window boxes. I saw this idea floating around the Net, and thought of what you're doing. There are certainly more artistic presentations that could be made, but at least in theory, window boxes and skeletons aren't anathema to each other.
> 
> View attachment 731183


Love it but I'm a bit more diabolical. You'll see .... muhahaaa


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Sadly, squash bugs are one of those that must be taken care of or they get crazy out of hand really quickly. I hate doing it, but they destroy half my garden and multiply like crazy. I always try to catch and release, otherwise...or, some, like smaller spiders in the house that I know won't hurt the cats, I just let stay in the house. They are quite beneficial in dealing with other insects for me.


The furry family members also know they are not allowed to kill birds. So now birds sneak through the back door & steal cat food. We named this Robin "Catfood Robinhood" & that's Jr. Robinhood next to him. We have video of the continued thefts


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Love it but I'm a bit more diabolical. You'll see .... muhahaaa


I never expected you to do anything so pedestrian. I just remember all those rules you had for your husband's project, and wanted to provide some moral support for the overall idea. I look forward to the seasons creepings. 

Oh, and everyone who cares enough about our world to keep their cats from killing birds deserves a medal. Just saying.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> I never expected you to do anything so pedestrian. I just remember all those rules you had for your husband's project, and wanted to provide some moral support for the overall idea. I look forward to the seasons creepings.


Oh yes, of course.. his whole goth life has been difficult with his wife


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> The furry family members also know they are not allowed to kill birds. So now birds sneak through the back door & steal cat food. We named this Robin "Catfood Robinhood" & that's Jr. Robinhood next to him. We have video of the continued thefts


HAHAHAHA!! Catfood Robinhood and Jr. Robinhood...That's awesome. I needed that. I want birds to just walk into my house, too!! 

My cats are indoor cats...they may try to seem like mighty hunters, but I'm not sure they'd know what to do if they ever came into live, close contact with a bird, chipmunk, mouse, ect. Lol. I would never let them try to catch or hurt another animal (animal and nature loving vegetarian, here), but I am curious as to what they would do. Their view of wild animals is "hunting" them through the window, especially Max...they are terrified of outside, though. We try to take them out...even tried leash training our little Ziva, which she liked for a bit but then we didn't get her outside for awhile and then she hated it when we tried, again. My husband will pick the cats up and carry them outside and hold them in a little ball like a baby close to him, but they don't always care for even that...sometimes they will be calm and let him hold them outside for a few minutes, other times they freak out. Nala...she actually screams the word "Nooooooooo!!!!" if you pick her up and even walk near a door. I kid you not, lol. 

Lol, okay, I can talk about my cats all day...but back to pumpkins. (Unless y'all wanna keep talking about cats and birds...I'm cool with that, too, haha!)


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Oh yes, of course.. his whole goth life has been difficult with his wife


Ahhh... the sacrifices we make just because some of us look stunning in black.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I culled my 1742B last night which was set 13 days ago. It weighed in at 10 lbs which is not too shabby but it was half the size of my 1927 which was just a day older. Plus, I had a back-up going which is in a better vine position. So what do you do with a culled pumpkin, well you let your three year old roll it around the living room for entertainment. Charlie was not impressed.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*SUNDAY MORNING TALE OF THE TAPE*

It is so much easier to do the Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape when you are excited about how the measurements are going to turn out. Culling a ten pound pumpkin that was not even two weeks old is much easier when you look over at the other plant that has a pumpkin one day older and see a pumpkin that is 25 lbs. Basically, in two weeks I have grown a regular size carving pumpkin.

My 1927 is officially at 15 days after pollination (15 DAP). When I mentioned this week that I needed to get a board under it at day 10, I was not kidding. I knew from experience that I could not wait much longer, but it still surprises me every year. At 10 DAP which was Tuesday, the pumpkin had a side to side measurement of 21 inches and and a top to bottom measurement of 21 inches. With an overall OTT of 42 inches.

Since Tuesday (5 days), the pumpkin has increased in size by sixty percent. The new side to side is 35 1/2 inches and the top to bottom is 33 inches. The percentage of growth will slow down at 20 days. It is my understanding that cell division stops around day 20 and from that point on the cells just get larger. Another reason to have our fertilization game dialed in at the beginning.

While the percentage of growth slows down, the number of inches on a daily basis of growth will pick up until around day 40. There should be a streak in there somewhere when the pumpkin is putting on 50 pounds or more per week. Of course, assuming that all goes well. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}.

My other two pumpkins turn 10 days old later this week so I will post pics of them on their special day.

JUNE 14TH (1952)












JUNE 21 (1952)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very awesome, Col.!

I had my first male flower open, yesterday, on my Jarrahdale plant...though I missed it. I see a ton of baby males on all my pumpkin plants. I'll be more excited, though, when I start seeing females! Males are a start, though...they bring the bees to the garden!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

This is where I start to post too much. I could not help but put the numbers of the 1952 through the Giant Pumpkin calculator maintained by the Great Pumpkin Commonwealth (GPC). The GPC is the only worlwide pumpkin organization that sanctions weigh-offs and maintains official records used by the World Book of Guinness.

It used to be just a chart but now they have a calculator on their website. Here is the link:AG Pumpkin/Squash Weight | The Great Pumpkin Commonwealth . They also have one for field pumpkins which are akin to carving pumpkins: Field Pumpkin Weight | The Great Pumpkin Commonwealth.

On June 21, at 15 DAP, my 1952 had a side to side measurement of 35 inches, top to bottom of 33 inches, and and a circumference of 44 inches for an OTT of 112 inches. According to the calculator, my pumpkin has an estimated weight of 38.8 lbs. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}. I was thinking 25, maybe 30. The ol' eyeball scale needs re-calibrating. {Insert Laughing Pumpkin Emoji}.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Col. Fryght said:


> I culled my 1742B last night which was set 13 days ago. It weighed in at 10 lbs which is not too shabby but it was half the size of my 1927 which was just a day older. Plus, I had a back-up going which is in a better vine position. So what do you do with a culled pumpkin, well you let your three year old roll it around the living room for entertainment. Charlie was not impressed.


I aspire to have my fully grown pumpkins look as large and well formed as your thirteen day old pumpkins. As I mentioned before, I have my bar set really low for good reason.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WK - Wild birds flock to me 🎃

Col. - very impressive! Not even a single flower here. 


2 tiny sprouts in the window boxes so I planted more JBLs. 
The old Crown of Thorn seeds are taking off.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very impressive, Colonel! It's always fun to watch the development of your giants! This one looks like a beauty in the making!

I had my first female flower open yesterday...but wouldn't you know it? No males. I had thought there was going to be one of each, but the male was a day behind. The good news is that I had another female flower open today, and there were 3 males of the same species.  
I really only have one plant that I'd say is doing well (healthy-looking leaves, running). It looks like it should start blooming some time this week. 

Chubstuff-- I'm hoping you're going to be a good influence on me. I have a little niggling bit of rational thought that tells me I don't need more pumpkins than I can even give away, and that I'd probably enjoy my summer more if I _didn't_ feel compelled haul my rear out there at dusk to cover tomorrow's flowers, then get up at 5 am to rush out, pollinate, and cover the females. If I could get, say, 3 fruits to set on each plant and then let the beetles eat the rest, I'd like to think it would be less stressful...maybe. 
It seems like the smart thing to do would be to put in just 3 or 4 plants...but I do love the variety of different shapes, sizes, and colors.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree...I wish I wouldn't stress and fuss so much over my pumpkins and gourds and just enjoy what I get. My brain just won't let me do that, though, lol.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Chipmunks have wiped out my 2nd corn planting. So I wrapped more chicken wire around the frame & replanted. The first planting is growing great & I just need enough for 2 separate porch arrangements.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Wahoooo... I got my rototiller back from the repairman. Sure, it's about a month late, but I have talked to all my plants and told them they will need to really push themselves this year to grow faster. The beds for the pumpkins and corn will be ready in a couple of more days. I want to till it all one more time, and it rained yesterday. So, later this evening I will be out grinding up the clay and grass into what I hope will become lush soil. Although, I realize the ingredients I'm mixing together are the same ones for making bricks. We'll see which way it turns out later this summer. On the plus side, tomorrow is supposed to be in the nineties, so I'm pretty sure the plants will enjoy being under shade a bit longer before being planted. A few days from now it's supposed to be cloudy again with more traditional temperatures in the upper 70's. 

But today and tomorrow are supposed to be rain free, so while the garden waits, I will be working on another backyard project.










The mausoleum is getting a dye job, nothing major, just a bit of paint to even things out. Last year was the first year the entire mausoleum went up, and there were some color differences between the pieces. They were all made at different times of the year, with different weather conditions. So, some pieces are darker than others, some are more fluid looking because it was raining when I painted them; you know, normal haunting stuff. So, I have them all out, and they're getting painted to even everything out. It's not exactly pumpkins, but it is Halloween.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Things are looking good for you this year Col. Keep up the tail of the tape on Sunday’s for us. I know I enjoy seeing your progress.

I’m also glad to hear that WK had her first male flowers open! Hopefully the females won’t be far behind.

Ooojen, sorry to hear you had a female open, but no males were open. What are the chances of that?

I‘m right there with the others when it comes to growing more than I need to each year. Then I stress about getting them planted somewhere and end up having more than I can really take care of. My thought is to just plant as many as possible and hope that means I get more results. Maybe if I planted less I could space them out more and it would be easier to take care of.

Kdestra, sorry to hear about your corn. Not sure it would help, but maybe save whatever you grow this year. Then next year place this years ears out and let the chipmunks go to town on that. I had the same problem last year with the squirrels ravaging my corn.

Glad to hear you got your rototiller fixed chubstuff. I just got a new belt on mine today as well and it’s working again. After reading some information, I’m torn on using a tiller in the future. After getting a new tiller this year, and getting my ground to look great, I’ve been inundated with some kind of weed that I haven’t had in the past. I’ve read that tilling may be worse when it comes to weeds because when tilling, you may be spreading weed seeds into the soil, causing more weeds to sprout.

I haven’t had nearly enough time to properly take care of my crops this year. My garden is at my office, and took off work Thursday and Friday to get stuff done at home. I stopped by the office on Sunday and couldn’t believe how the weeds too over so quickly. I decided to spend the entire day weeding and putting down paper grocery bags around my plants in hopes of keeping the weeds down and let the plants get all of the water and fertilizer. I still have a long way to go but it’s a start. Here’s where I was this morning:

















If anyone knows what this weed is, and how to stop it, I’d love to know.

After about five hours of pulling weeds by hand, placing the paper bags down, and running the rototiller after I got it fixed, it now looks so much better. I just worry about the weeds coming back. I didn’t have this problem last year.

















Ive been thinking about sprinkling Preen in between the rows as well as using cut grass. I worry that the Preen could prevent the pumpkins from properly growing and need to research it some more. Anyone have an opinion on using Preen between the rows?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra, I'm sorry about your corn, too. I hope you get, at least, what you needed for decor for the year.

chibstuff, glad you got your tiller back!!

Mayor...omg...that is a crazy amount of weeds! I am not sure what it is. I'm glad you got them all cleaned up and I hope they don't come back. I am unsure about Preen with pumpkins...I'm sorry, I am of no help, to you on this, lol.

I will say, weeds have been a bigger issue, for me, too, and I have no idea why they are so bad. I have a new kind of weed/plant/something green growing all over in my veggie/pumpkin garden that I haven't seen before, as well. I can't keep up with it. They just keep sprouting up all over every single day. I should let a few grow just to see what they are. There are so many of the same, unusual weed that I'd wonder if someone was sprinkling seeds in there every night!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> If anyone knows what this weed is, and how to stop it, I’d love to know.
> 
> After about five hours of pulling weeds by hand, placing the paper bags down, and running the rototiller after I got it fixed, it now looks so much better. I just worry about the weeds coming back. I didn’t have this problem last year.
> 
> Ive been thinking about sprinkling Preen in between the rows as well as using cut grass. I worry that the Preen could prevent the pumpkins from properly growing and need to research it some more. Anyone have an opinion on using Preen between the rows?


This is advice from a pretty lazy gardener who doesn't object to herbicides, mostly because I really haven't found any other way to kill blackberries and they're a huge problem in the Northwest. That said, I hand weed everyone of my raised beds and the entire pumpkin and corn field. I know for a fact that rototilling can create problems with weeds. I have a very specific weed that grows only in the areas I rototill. But I don't actually try to kill it off, I plan on it growing up. It's a broad leaf weed with shallow roots that I can either hoe or pull by hand easily. The thing is, it covers the ground nicely and keeps the water from evaporating when it's younger. As it grows up, it chokes out most of the other weeds I really don't like, such as thistles, which I don't like having to deal with. After it gets about six or seven inches high, I go in and chop and drop it, and it acts like fertilizer as it decomposes. 

It's a choice everyone has to make when it comes to using herbicides. Do you want a perfect looking garden or one that has weeds, but perfectly wonderful vegetables despite the weeds? I err on the side that the fewer chemicals I use next to my food crops, the happier I will be. The weeds aren't particularly hard to deal with if I stay on top of weeding them out. (Pun intended) I will never have the Better Homes and Gardens type of garden. I just don't care enough to be that kind of gardener. But every year I eat more than enough of what I grow to be happy. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Things are looking good for you this year Col. Keep up the tail of the tape on Sunday’s for us. I know I enjoy seeing your progress.
> 
> I’m also glad to hear that WK had her first male flowers open! Hopefully the females won’t be far behind.
> 
> ...


Were soybeans ever planted in that field? It strangly looks like a hybrid type in Virginia. It grows vigorously. It can grow 3ft up to 5ft. I'm probably wrong but I've seen this plant.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> If anyone knows what this weed is, and how to stop it, I’d love to know.


I guess we can rule out poison oak for obvious reasons. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> Were soybeans ever planted in that field? It strangly looks like a hybrid type in Virginia. It grows vigorously. It can grow 3ft up to 5ft. I'm probably wrong but I've seen this plant.


Kdestra, if soybeans were planted there, it would have been at least 4 years ago.


Col. Fryght said:


> I guess we can rule out poison oak for obvious reasons. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}.


It damn well better not be poison oak, or I’m in deep trouble!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, 3/12 of the atlantic giant seeds have germinated via the baggy method, which is really low numbers compared to most varieties I've done in the past. Give them another day or two...I'm only planning on 4 plants this year, so really just need one more.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

HAPPY 10 DAP TO 1742A

My second pumpkin this season has reached 10 days after pollination without being culled. It has a circumference of 27 inches at 10 DAP. Ironically, this is the identical measurement that my 1742 pumpkin had last year. 

Check out how nice and perpendicular the pumpkin is to the vine. Almost as if someone knew what they where doing when they put the bend in the main vine. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}.

Or they have flattened the learning curve. Every year I feel sorry for the first pumpkin because I forget to do things. But, then it all comes back for the later pumpkins.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Do you ever find it strange when some seeds grow when others do not?
(I'm left scratching my head)
The window boxes have the same seeds, same dirt, same light, same watering, same zinnia flowers but only the box on the right has JBLs sprouting. I guess I'll move a few the little JBL sprouts from one window box to the other. 
Btw - I bought new seeds because I didn't want a repeat of last year's seed mixup.








Pumpkin Seeds, Mini Harvest Blend


Mini Harvest Blend Pumpkins provide an adorable mix of small decorative pumpkins that are also great for eating. The semi-bush pumpkin plants of this variety will produce great yields. This small pumpkin seeds mixture contains Bumpkin Pumpkin, Gooligan Pumpkin and Hooligan Pumpkin varieties...




ferrymorse.com


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Mayor-- Your weed looks to me like some kind of amaranth (pigweed). There are a number of different species. They can produce 3,500 to 140,000 seeds PER PLANT, so it's easy to go from just a couple weeds to a whole garden full in no time.
As to the actually useful part, how to get rid of it, I don't know any easy way.
If there's any good part to it, they have one main taproot and aren't terribly hard to pull, AND they don't generally re-root and re-establish themselves if you till them in or pull them and leave them on the dirt.
The two weeds I seem to battle most are Portulaca and Galinsoga -- both of them succulent enough to root and grow from broken-off pieces. UGH!


I looked up PREEN. It has residual control, but it's a pre-emergent, so it shouldn't matter if your vines creep over into sprayed ground. The active ingredient is Trifluralin, which has low toxicity to mammals, bees, and birds. It's bad for amphibians and aquatic animals, though. If your patch is in an area with no runoff to water sources, it looks to me like it would be one of the better choices among herbicides.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Whoops-- Looks like PREEN has multiple products. What I said goes for the "weed preventer".


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

ooojen said:


> Mayor-- Your weed looks to me like some kind of amaranth (pigweed). There are a number of different species. They can produce 3,500 to 140,000 seeds PER PLANT, so it's easy to go from just a couple weeds to a whole garden full in no time.
> As to the actually useful part, how to get rid of it, I don't know any easy way.
> If there's any good part to it, they have one main taproot and aren't terribly hard to pull, AND they don't generally re-root and re-establish themselves if you till them in or pull them and leave them on the dirt.
> The two weeds I seem to battle most are Portulaca and Galinsoga -- both of them succulent enough to root and grow from broken-off pieces. UGH!
> ...


Thanks for the info ooojen! I had no idea about the weed type, but it sounds like it can be controllable.

I did some research on the Preen and found the same information. The pumpkins should still grow just fine as long as I add the Preen after the plants have emerged from the seed.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Thanks for the info ooojen! I had no idea about the weed type, but it sounds like it can be controllable.
> 
> I did some research on the Preen and found the same information. The pumpkins should still grow just fine as long as I add the Preen after the plants have emerged from the seed.


A lot of times when I want to wipe out a massive vine/weed mess I chop everything. Then I get a bunch of news paper or brown paper bags lay those on top of the area & cover with at least 3inches of mulch (I use free county mulch) I'll never use the weed fabrick again because weeds grew right through. 








Use Newspaper to Prevent Weeds Naturally in the Garden


It's free to use newspaper to block weeds in the garden naturally. And you won't need any toxic weed killers. Our easy tips for how to use newspaper mulch.




www.getgreenbewell.com


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra, I got the same Harvest mini pumpkin mix of orange, white and striped. I'm waiting to see what I get out of the mix of my 6 plants. I'm hoping I get some of each!!

I don't know the names of my weeds...especially these new ones I have all over, this year...but I know most of them regrow if i don't pull up every single spec of the root with the weed. They tend to break instead of come up, fully, so they just keep coming back. It's exhausting. I'm just waiting for all my veggies and pumpkins to get bigger and drown out some of the weeds.

I am having a MASSIVE bug issue throughout my entire veggie garden and all my plants, flowers and shrubs in the whole yard! I don't know what's going on, but all the leaves and some of the flowers, even, are getting eaten. I have never had this happen so terribly and widespread. Plants that I've never had a single nibble on are being chowed down on, this year. I am not sure what's doing it. My poor Roses, Butterfly Bush, Sages (my poor white sage is almost gone) and, oddly, Jalapeno leaves are getting hit the worst! I've tried spraying my roses, but it doesn't seem to help, this year. I have noticed some tiny whiteflies, too, and...here's an odd one...Lighting Bugs are all over my veggie garden and flower garden during the day! Do they eat leaves and flowers? Has anyone else witnessed this? I'm used to seeing tons of them flying around in the evening, being all pretty and magical...but I have never, ever seen them all over my plants and flowers during the day. Just simply everywhere! We redid our front porch and I had to keep picking them up and moving them off the porch so they wouldn't get squished or glued to something. It was nuts! A plague of Lightning Bugs???? 2020 is just nuts...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

HAPPY 10 DAP TO 1742B

Today was my last set pumpkin to cross the 10 day after pollination threshold. It is the smallest at 21 inches in circumference which is 6 inches less than the 1742A. But it is bigger than the culled pumpkin from this plant which was like 19 inches after 15 days.

Who knows? This little guy might end up being my biggest, the most round, or my only orange pumpkin. Either way it is time to move on with what I have set. I will mention that it did add two inches to 23 inches from the official morning measurement of 21 inches.

JUNE 24TH 1742B 10 DAP











BONUS NUGGET

I could not help measuring my 1927 this evening which is at 17 DAP. It currently has a 58 inch circumference which is +14 inches from Sunday morning. The side to side was 44 inches (+9 inches) and the top to bottom was 43 inches (+10 inches). As a result the OTT total increased from 112 inches Sunday morning to 145 inches (+33 inches).

The old estimated weight on Sunday was 38.8 pounds and tonight's weight is 75.7 pounds. 75.7 pounds in 17 days. An increase of 36.9 pounds in 3.5 days or a daily increase rate of 10.5 pounds a day. 10.5 pounds a day. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}. I love growing giants for so many reasons and the stat part is just one of them.

Thank goodness I got the boards under all of my pumpkins on the 10th day. I cannot imagine how nerve racking it would be to tussle with a 75 pound pumpkin. I should be beyond the 100lb mark by this Sunday.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> A lot of times when I want to wipe out a massive vine/weed mess I chop everything. Then I get a bunch of news paper or brown paper bags lay those on top of the area & cover with at least 3inches of mulch (I use free county mulch) I'll never use the weed fabrick again because weeds grew right through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did start putting down paper bags around the plants, but need to do more. I tried the fabric last year on my mounds, and you’re right, it didn’t do anything to keep the weeds away. They just grew up under the fabric and pushed it up in the air. For next year, I think I may try using a heavy duty black plastic row cover after forming my mounds.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> HAPPY 10 DAP TO 1742B
> 
> Today was my last set pumpkin to cross the 10 day after pollination threshold. It is the smallest at 21 inches circumference which is 6 inches less than the 1742A. But it is bigger than the culled pumpkin from this plant which was like 19 inches after 15 days.
> 
> ...


Wow! 75 pounds in 17 days is insane!!! If I was growing giants I’d end up measuring every day.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Wow! 75 pounds in 17 days is insane!!! If I was growing giants I’d end up measuring every day.


I think that is why I love giants so much is that it is more of a sport and sports lend themselves to measurable achievements. I know that growth is a steep bell curve and will start back down around forty days. It interesting that two years in a row that 27 inches in circumference was the best that I could do at 10 days old.

The next meaningful day is 20 days after pollination. The 1952 will be up for those measurements on Friday. Last year my best plant was at 68 inches circumference. I should be at the neighborhood again. 

I am doing my best just to focus on competing with myself. It will be fun to develop a data set of growth measurements from pumpkins grown under my garden conditions.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey you guys, I'm freaking out. One of my pumpkins wilted so I examined it & found this foamy mess underneath. I've never seen it before. Is this SVB? Thank you.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

****! It is SVB. I just saw one flying around


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Still only 3/12 of the giant seeds germinated. transpanted those seeds and put the other 12 seeds into the baggie as I really want 4 plants. Never had such crappy luck with pumpkin seeds.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Another year of struggles for many of us.

WitchyKitty-- First, those fireflies are your friends! They are predators that eat many little garden pests. If there are lots of fireflies on your plants, it's probably because there's an unusual amount of food for them there this year. They'll eat aphid, whiteflies, small squash bug nymphs-- so the more fireflies the better! 

A few pests have shown up unusually early here. The SVB was way ahead of schedule, but I haven't seen more since. We have big potato beetles already, lots of cucumber beetles, ridiculous numbers of cabbage butterflies-- but those last are always early. 

I had a third female Toad flower today...once again on a day with no C. pepo males. At least the second one does look like it took. Insects are early, vegetables are slow.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Hey you guys, I'm freaking out. One of my pumpkins wilted so I examined it & found this foamy mess underneath. I've never seen it before. Is this SVB? Thank you.


For me, it is usually the orange frass and the blow out in the stem that screams "Hello SVB." I am not sure about the foam stuff. Good luck with your bug war. We promise not to kick you off the forum for not going organic like your other forum did. {Insert Smiley Pumpkin Emoji}.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght said:


> For me, it is usually the orange frass and the blow out in the stem that screams "Hello SVB." I am not sure about the foam stuff. Good luck with your bug war. We promise not to kick you off the forum for not going organic like your other forum did. {Insert Smiley Pumpkin Emoji}.


Thanks dude! I charged up my zapper too! I'm off to fight


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra, I hope you get your SVB problem resolved, asap!
UnOrthodOx, I'm sorry you are having a lower germination rate. Mine was a bit lower than normal, too, this year, which is an issue I rarely have. I hope you get more to germinate!
Col., it's good seeing you're getting some good numbers, already! 
ooojen, I didn't think lightning bugs could be bad, I love them so much...thank you for reassuring me. I am very happy to know that they are predators and are, hopefully, helping me with whatever is chewing on everything and the whiteflies that started showing up! Bring on the lightning bugs (fireflies, lol.)!!! *It is bothersome to know that there may be more of them all over my garden because there are so many bad bugs in there...I hope the lightning bugs get them all!!

Almost all of my pumpkin plants have tiny baby females forming!!!! Yay!!! Let's hope my lightning bug friends can help me keep the bad bug count down so my females can grow up big and strong!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Planted less than 4 weeks ago, they are growing


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

HAPPY BELATED DAP 20 1927

My 1927 pumpkin turned 20 days old yesterday. My 2 foot by 2 foot board is just about gone in ten days. The numbers are about equal with last years front running pumpkin. 

The 1927 has a circumference of 65 inches, side to side of 47.5 inches and front to back of 45 inches. So the overall total is 157.5 inches which equates to an estimated weight of 94.7 pounds.

The pics tell the tale.

1927 10 DAP











1927 DAP 20


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

SUNDAY MORNING TALE OF THE TAPE

A little late today. Everything is going pretty well. The 1952 is still the leader and should be for the next 3-4 weeks. The 1952 has put on eighty pounds since last Sunday which averages out to almost 11.5 pounds per day. The plant is still the weakest in every regard compared to the other two.

The 1742A is looking strong, my biggest concern is a stem split in the main vine about three feet in front of it. It seems to have stabilized and healed, but it is certainly not idea. It added 20 inches in circumference in 5 days.

The 1742B is still my runt and I cannot figure out why. It has the best main vine with no problems and the best leaf canopy. But this is the second pumpkin that I have set. I am thinking about setting a third, but it is getting late in the season. We shall see.

Here are the numbers and the increases:

1927 DAP 22
71 in. circ.(+27), 49 in. top/bottom (+16), 51 in. side/side (+16), Total: 171 inches (+59).
Estimated weight: 118.9 lbs. (+80.1), 11.44 pounds a day since last Sunday.

1742A DAP 15
47 inches circ.(+20 since Tuesday), 36 top/bottom, 37.5 side/side. Total: 120.5 inches.
Estimated weight: 46.7 lbs.

1742B DAP 14
37 inches circ. (16 inches since Wed.), 30 top/bottom, 29 side/side. Total: 96 inches.
Estimated weight: 26.6 lbs.

1742A DAP 10












1742A DAP 15


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Just amazing, Col. Fryght!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey, Col, dumb Q. IS that a foam block with sand you are putting those pumpkins on? Is there a reasoning to the sand?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Just amazing, Col. Fryght!


Thank you. This season has not been without turmoil. So the 1927 put on 80 lbs last week which is amazing, but what is really amazing is that the plant has no stump. I had to pull the stump and cut the vine to the first good node. I have had to do that before with regular pumpkin plants, but it will make me wonder about what could have been with a stump.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Hey, Col, dumb Q. IS that a foam block with sand you are putting those pumpkins on? Is there a reasoning to the sand?


Just to help slide the pumpkin when it needs adjusting as it grows into the vine. It will probably need to be adjusted a time or two as it grows into the hundreds of pounds.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Was wondering about the sand too. Do you think it also deters slugs & other bugs? 

So far I've Killed 2 SVBs & started burying vines. The window box JBLs aren't doing much at all.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Finally got a 4th seed to germinate. The other three are officially sprouts now breaking through the top of the potting soil. 

Freakishly cool weekend. Probably transplant the 3 this next weekend into the corn field.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Took a few photos while on SVB Patrol
The first 2 are Queensland Blue & White Boer. I'm not saving seeds from these so I'm not worried about cross pollination. The plan is to let the vines run across the ugly concrete sewer. I'll put big brown paper bags underneath & some mulch. Lucky me, my house is the only one with a huge sewer right in the middle of the front yard. 

The next 2 photos are the 2018 Crown Of Thorn seeds. Super impressed with them. Love the funky leaves & vigorous vines. Unfortunately something ate the top vine. 

Last but not least ~ the first planting of corn is beautiful & pumpkin tunnel is starting to take off.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

While cruising around the Net, I stumbled upon this combination of gourd and mini pumpkin that I thought was great. For those of you growing both, maybe there's an idea here for using them beyond the placement inside a cornucopia come Thanksgiving. 











Here's where you can find all the details. Gourd Snake Swallowing a Baby Pumpkin


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Lucky me, my house is the only one with a huge sewer right in the middle of the front yard.


While it does seem frustrating, maybe you can celebrate the fact that for one brief moment every year, having a sewer in your front yard isn't as bad, it's a design element. 

















Alligators, giant rats, or subterranean spiders all seem equally viable options.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Was wondering about the sand too. Do you think it also deters slugs & other bugs?


I think it helps. I spray it with bug spray and will get out the sevin dust and add that to the sand. But the sand primarily to help move the pumpkin without scarring the bottom.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

@chubstuff that's hilarious


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Found a good sized squash bug and started finding leaves with eggs on them. Removed what I could, tried to look for more squash bugs, gave up. It's too hot and humid outside...and today is the cooler day. Sigh.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

There was a conversation earlier about what to do with JBL's. Don't forget that they float.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Doesnt look like much but the JBLs in window boxes are finally growing


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Pumpkins are on the march across ugly sewer. Hope my cranky neighbors across street don't rat me out to county. Not sure if what I'm doing is legal but I promise I wont cover manhole (fingers crossed behind my back) Gotta admit it looks a lot nicer then that crappy concrete


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Found more squash bugs, babies and eggs...removed as many of those as I could find...and found a SVB. I tried to get the SVB and sprayed it a few times, but I just couldn't get it and it flew away. I hope the spray gets it wherever it went. If not, I'll have to be on the lookout for it. I have no idea how to catch and kill those things. (I have no money for traps or such.)
Between those and all the other insect damage, I am about ready to just let them have the garden, this year.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Pumpkins are on the march across ugly sewer. Hope my cranky neighbors across street don't rat me out to county. Not sure if what I'm doing is legal but I promise I wont cover manhole (fingers crossed behind my back) Gotta admit it looks a lot nicer then that crappy concrete


I would check county codes just in case there is some sort of fine for covering up a hole. I'm thinking there might be, because government makes the worst neighbors. I think there's less likely to be any kind of penalty for encroaching on their concrete.

I remember getting a notice from the city telling us we had to cut down our back yard grass, or they would come in, do it, and bill us for the service. We explained to them we had been out of town for three weeks when a visit to the folks turned into a three week hospital stay. I also pointed out the fact that directly behind our property the grass was even taller and that piece of land was theirs. The outcome of all the conversations is that now once a year, the city comes and mows their grass and we do it a few more times than that.  

I suspect in this day and age, someone might report the wandering vines, you know, because. But I do believe a strong case can be made for it being claimed as a city beautification project.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Found more squash bugs, babies and eggs...removed as many of those as I could find...and found a SVB. I tried to get the SVB and sprayed it a few times, but I just couldn't get it and it flew away. I hope the spray gets it wherever it went. If not, I'll have to be on the lookout for it. I have no idea how to catch and kill those things. (I have no money for traps or such.)
> Between those and all the other insect damage, I am about ready to just let them have the garden, this year.


We have larger mammalian pests this year in the form of deer. It might be our last year for planting crops. They seem to leave many of the flowers alone. The roses, they apparently think are candy, because they're getting chewed up. But lilies, iris, zennias, daisies, and most of the other flowers are unmunched. (I know it's not a word, but it should be.) We feel that frustration that comes from loving to garden, but finding the luster gone when it turns out all we're doing is making a buffet for critters.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> We have larger mammalian pests this year in the form of deer. It might be our last year for planting crops. They seem to leave many of the flowers alone. The roses, they apparently think are candy, because they're getting chewed up. But lilies, iris, zennias, daisies, and most of the other flowers are unmunched. (I know it's not a word, but it should be.) We feel that frustration that comes from loving to garden, but finding the luster gone when it turns out all we're doing is making a buffet for critters.


Yeah, we have furry critters nibbling up our gardens, too. It's pretty much all around destruction, this year.
We dealt with deer at our old house...LOTS of them, every day. I had to plant deer resistant plants and flowers, as they ate all the rest. That's the one animal we don't really have wandering around at this house, as we are in town and not on the border of the woods, anymore. The bunnies, squirrels and chipmunks do more than enough garden damage, though. I still love all my pain in the but critters, though, lol. 
The insects are doing the worst amount of damage, this year, though.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

4 weeks after planting. Growing nicely  

















20 inch leaves


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

More rain, 60s, not July weather at all. 

Garden. Tomatoes and first batch of corn coming along great. We couldn't weed (hoe) the rows of corn as I was waiting for direct sow beans to sprout for the three sisters I'm doing. 










Mini pumpkin mix are just getting their second true leaf. 










Closer shot of the corn. 1st, 2nd, 3rd all planted 2 weeks apart. 2nd batch had REALLY awful germination and only 2 rows as a result. and it looks like the 3rd is going to catch up to them in growth. You can also see the soaker hose setup. I need to get some stakes to hold it all down the middle of the hills. 










The giants. 










We're supposed to get back up into the 80s and maybe brush 90 this week, that should get things moving again. (we're usually 90's brushing 100s by now)


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I ran soaker hoses once and killed my whole patch. I over watered them to death LOL.
Now I let mother nature do it's course only if it does not rain for 3-4 days then I will water my plants.
Im paranoid about over watering them. That's cool you are planting giants. Mine are growing and im
curious to see how big they get. Anything is great for me.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've only had to turn the soakers on twice so far this year. Plan is for twice a week if it ever stops raining in this weird year.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah it rained every day from Jan through May. I didn't think we would ever have 2 days in a row with no rain so I could till
up my field. It rains like 300 days a year here in KY it is complete BS. I have never lived in a place where it rains 6 days a week, 
even in Germany it wasn't as bad but close. I don't really have to water the pumpkins cuz it is still raining 6 days a week.
That's a plus, mother nature will do the job for me.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Rigormortor said:


> Yeah it rained every day from Jan through May. I didn't think we would ever have 2 days in a row with no rain so I could till
> up my field. It rains like 300 days a year here in KY it is complete BS. I have never lived in a place where it rains 6 days a week,
> even in Germany it wasn't as bad but close. I don't really have to water the pumpkins cuz it is still raining 6 days a week.
> That's a plus, mother nature will do the job for me.


Wow! Wish it would rain here.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sad day.

I am losing two of my three pumpkins. There was frass on each pumpkin, with my large pumpkin having the most. The frass was from a pickle worm or similar moth worm. I attempted to use a straightened paper clip dipped in insecticide to clean out the holes. It was maybe half a pencil eraser of frass but the holes were couple inches deep. I would like to think that I have a chance of it scarring over, but I know that is wishful thinking.

All in all, taking it in stride. I still have the medium pumpkin growing with no problems. Like RM, it has rained nearly every day for two weeks, and I have not been spraying or drenching like I normally would. Funny how wet weather can affect everything.

I terminated all secondaries last weekend, so I will be hoping to maybe pollinate the mains as they grow out. But since my plants have been in the ground since April 15th, they are no longer spring chickens popping out females every two feet.

But, still happy and content. It is not the end of the world, only the end of the world is the end of the world. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow that's lousy to lose your pumpkins to bugs/worm etc.... I had ants but used the seven dust and all is fine for now....
I check every night.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know if I've mentioned this here before but Thuricide works well on squash bugs as well as cabbage loopers. It works really well too.

It's a bacteria not a poison. You mix it up in the right quantities & spray the leaves & vines all over & under the leaves too. Of course try to work around any rain you'll have & you should probably use it once a week or so depending on the weather. It's the only thing that's saving my brussels sprouts right now.

The other bane of my gardening existence, Japanese beetles, will be taken care of with the good & nasty poison, Sevin since we aren't eating the flowers they're eating.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col., I'm sorry about your two pumpkins. I had a hole in a Jarrahdale a couple years ago...I filled it in with outdoor caulk. Oddly, it worked to help seal the hole. I don't know if it would work well with a still growing giant pumpkin, but it's worth a shot, maybe?? I hope your third pumpkin does well and that, maybe, you can get another pollinated.

RCIAG, omg...the last two years, those Japanese Beetles (black rainbow shiny beetles of mass destruction that I had never even seen before moving to this house) absolutely destroyed every single pale yellow rose that would bloom! They were everywhere!!! I fought and fought and just couldn't get rid of them. I found out they prefer white and yellow roses to the darker pinks and reds...had I known this would be an issue, I'd have planted all darker roses! My neighbor had her tree sprayed by a company because I guess it was infested with the beetles...probably where they were all coming from. I could not believe how quickly they covered and destroyed any yellow rose in my garden. My rose bushes looked awful!! 
I haven't had too many, this year...so far...but since I am having issues with a million other insects destroying my flower and veggie gardens, this year, I guess it wouldn't even matter. My rose leaves are all latticed, flowers dead, my jalapeno plant's leaves are latticed and the young jalapenos just keep falling off the plants before maturity...(we love jalapenos, so this is a particularly upsetting thing to have happen that I have never had happen in all my years of growing them!)...and, of course, I'm still fighting more squash bugs, daily, white flies and that SVB that may have gotten away. 

...and a critter...probably a bunny...is mowing down the rest of the lower plants in my front gardens. Not just nibbling, like usual, but down to the ground...and leaving the leaves and branches on the ground, not eating them, which makes no sense. I'd swear a human is coming around and cutting my plants!! We just transplanted our Tickseed flower plants to the front gardens where they'd get more sun...some were just about to bloom and something ate all the blooms off!! 

Then, we keep having issues with the spray nozzles on our watering garden hose...he fixed it for the millionth time, then it started to lightly spray at the coupling between the nozzle and hose, again...I dealt with it, just holding my hand over the light spray while I worked, until today. Today, I put my hand over it, turned on the water and the nozzle exploded out of my hand and the hose and I got soaked before I could get to the faucet and turn it back off. Now, I have no hose and it's just too much for me to water everything with the watering can. It's waaaay too hot to go out and try to repair the hose, again...and we can't afford a new one, especially since this was a really nice, expensive 100 ft hose. (we can't even afford a cheap one, atm, due to lay offs.) It's so hit and unusually dry, my plants really need that water...especially my pumpkins! 

ARG! I wave the white flag, this year...nature can just take my flower gardens, veggies and pumpkins...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Col., I'm sorry about your two pumpkins. I had a hole in a Jarrahdale a couple years ago...I filled it in with outdoor caulk. Oddly, it worked to help seal the hole. I don't know if it would work well with a still growing giant pumpkin, but it's worth a shot, maybe?? I hope your third pumpkin does well and that, maybe, you can get another pollinated.
> 
> RCIAG, omg...the last two years, those Japanese Beetles (black rainbow shiny beetles of mass destruction that I had never even seen before moving to this house) absolutely destroyed every single pale yellow rose that would bloom! They were everywhere!!! I fought and fought and just couldn't get rid of them. I found out they prefer white and yellow roses to the darker pinks and reds...had I known this would be an issue, I'd have planted all darker roses! My neighbor had her tree sprayed by a company because I guess it was infested with the beetles...probably where they were all coming from. I could not believe how quickly they covered and destroyed any yellow rose in my garden. My rose bushes looked awful!!
> I haven't had too many, this year...so far...but since I am having issues with a million other insects destroying my flower and veggie gardens, this year, I guess it wouldn't even matter. My rose leaves are all latticed, flowers dead, my jalapeno plant's leaves are latticed and the young jalapenos just keep falling off the plants before maturity...(we love jalapenos, so this is a particularly upsetting thing to have happen that I have never had happen in all my years of growing them!)...and, of course, I'm still fighting more squash bugs, daily, white flies and that SVB that may have gotten away.
> ...


WK - do you have a "Buy Nothing Group" in your area? It's a group of people who try to rehome toys, books, clothes, tools, etc. I've gotten a few nice things from there & given tons of stuff back. You should check it. You're allowed to ask if anyone has a hose they want to get rid of. It wont be brand new but it would work. 








BNProject | Find Your Community


Buy Nothing Project Worldwide List of Groups




buynothingproject.org


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> WK - do you have a "Buy Nothing Group" in your area? It's a group of people who try to rehome toys, books, clothes, tools, etc. I've gotten a few nice things from there & given tons of stuff back. You should check it. You're allowed to ask if anyone has a hose they want to get rid of. It wont be brand new but it would work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is only one city in that list that's remotely close to us, but still a 20 min drive or so...and that city's group barely has any people in it and no recent posts in the past month or more. There are some in places further away that we usually like to drive to, but since we can't buy much, atm, out of town trips are pointless and a waste of gas. Thank you for letting me know about this, though. We live in a small area, so we don't have much around here.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> There is only one city in that list that's remotely close to us, but still a 20 min drive or so...and that city's group barely has any people in it and no recent posts in the past month or more. There are some in places further away that we usually like to drive to, but since we can't buy much, atm, out of town trips are pointless and a waste of gas. Thank you for letting me know about this, though. We live in a small area, so we don't have much around here.


Oh no, I'm sorry. You know you can start one in your local zip code.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*Happy 20 DAP 1742A*

My new number one (or sole survivor depending on view point) is an inch bigger than the California champ was at day 20. The overall measurement total was 158.5 inches and my 1927 was 157.5 inches. I know it looks moldy but that is just a crazy amount of sevin dust as an over compensation for losing the 1927. Plus, it is now covered with an old t-shirt sprayed with insecticide which used to be my old go to back in my early days of pumpkin growing.

The current estimated weight is 96.4 pounds.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Impressive, Col!
Here's my number one contender. It's Toad, a (to-be) lumpy semi-bush type. At 11 or 12 days after pollination----








I'm accepting the fact that it might not be a state winner....but it's apt to be first to the finish line at my place!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

So I googled a homemade pesticide cause some of my pukkin leaves r being chewed on, one of the options was to spray "Off" on the plant(??) which I did for all three of my plants. I think that was a bad move because now the leaves show obvious signs of dehydration and/or distress. Are they going to die? The root looks fine...help please??


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

IowaGuy - I wouldn't have expected Off to damage leaves, either. The only suggestion I have is that you could rinse the leaves with water. It won't fix any damage that's done, but it might help keep anything from getting worse. I hope they bounce back decently.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

IowaGuy said:


> So I googled a homemade pesticide cause some of my pukkin leaves r being chewed on, one of the options was to spray "Off" on the plant(??) which I did for all three of my plants. I think that was a bad move because now the leaves show obvious signs of dehydration and/or distress. Are they going to die? The root looks fine...help please??


Try some Thuricide. It's a bacteria that will kill the things that eat brussels sprouts, cabbages, squash, etc. but isn't harmful to humans. You can get it lots of places online but also at local garden centers & the big stores like Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

SUNDAY MORNING TALE OF THE TAPE 

The Tale of the Tape is canceled this morning. The beach is calling.....{Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Well I watered my three plants that I sprayed with OFF. The stems are all still full green and I even attempted to wash some of the leaves off. I dont think much harm was done luckily. They actually seem to be growing strong minus dead'ish leaves


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Well I watered my three plants that I sprayed with OFF.


On the bright side, those little cans of OFF cannot cover a whole lot of area. Iowa, below is a re-post of over the counter insecticides and fungicides that the WI pumpkin growing club has put out. I am a member of the club though I live in GA, so I did not steal it from them, I am simply sharing. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}.

Below is the Wisconsin Pumpkin Growers Club spray recommendation for insects and fungus/disease control based on sprays available at big box stores. Your mileage may vary.


Spray Program for (Insects and Foliar Diseases). Products you can buy local.
At planting time Spread Granular Bayer Grub killer (.5% Imidacloprid )
in front of the growing area. Do this during the season
May 22 Ortho Bug B Gone & Garden Disease Control
June 12 Triazicide & Immunox
June 26 Malathion & Bayer Tree and Shrub
July 3 Ortho Bug B Gone & Garden Disease Control
July 10 Triazicde & Immunox
July 17 Malathion & Bayer Tree and Shrub
July 24 Ortho Bug B Gone & Garden Disease Control
July 31 Triazicde & Immunox
August 7 Malathion & Bayer Tree and Shrub & Copper Fungicide
August 14 Ortho Bug B Gone & Garden Disease Control
August 25 Triazicde & Immunox add Permethrin if you see aphids
Sept. 6 Malathion & Bayer Tree and Shrub & Copper Fungicide
Sept. 17 Copper Fungicide
This program is dependent on the weather. Make adjustments as needed.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

That is....quite the spray program...

I wouldn't recommend that to the average grower by any stretch, where a few bugs aren't going to ruin your chances at getting a crop, and you're going to be killing a lot of beneficial bugs at the same time. The prizewinner competition is a different beast as any stress to the plant lowers your overall weight.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Edit update

Squirrels are attacking corn & they dont even have cobs yet. So I'm cutting down the stalks, drying them & saving for Halloween. I'm done with corn for the year & I'll save on water

Cut down the largest stalks & left the little ones to grow. I had hoped for double this amount of corn but I'm cutting my losses


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> That is....quite the spray program...
> 
> I wouldn't recommend that to the average grower by any stretch, where a few bugs aren't going to ruin your chances at getting a crop, and you're going to be killing a lot of beneficial bugs at the same time. The prizewinner competition is a different beast as any stress to the plant lowers your overall weight.



{Insert Laughing Pumpkin Emoji}, I was not meaning for Iowa to follow the program per se. He has planted a small farm, he would have to take a job at night to pay for it and then work all day spraying. I meant the list as more of resources that are readily available for insecticide and fungicide instead of using OFF.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm sorry about your corn, Kdestra. I hope what you have dries well and you can use it for Halloween.

My first females have started opening. I have one of each type, so far...a Jarrahdale, a Little October and one of the random mini harvest pumpkins. There are many other females popping up, so here's to hoping. I'm still fighting the bug fight and grabbing any squash bugs I see. I think that one SVB I saw back a bit got one of my two Zucchini plants. Half of the plant has died, though I managed to get a zucchini off of it, at least, before it happened. I removed all the dead leaves and am trying to keep it alive as long as possible just for extra male flowers, at least, to help the second plant if needed for pollination. 

Here are my pumpkin babies, so far:


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

5 weeks in pumpkins are growing.....


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The window box JBLs vines started to run & now there's something else growing in the boxes. Momma dove let's me water her box but idk what will happen when the eggs hatch.
I'm not going to bother her so what ever happens ~ happens.

WK - your pumpkin flowers are beautiful. The color is so bright & cheerful


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> The window box JBLs vines started to run & now there's something else growing in the boxes. Momma dove let's me water her box but idk what will happen when the eggs hatch.
> I'm not going to bother her so what ever happens ~ happens.
> 
> WK - your pumpkin flowers are beautiful. The color is so bright & cheerful


Awww, dove babies, hopefully! Funny, we were out by my in laws pool, today, and one of the local doves was just chilling with us, lol. We were wondering she had a nest near by. She normally makes her nest in their hanging baskets out by the front door, but didn't, so far, so we were wondering if she made a nest near the pool flowers or such, this year. I'm sure the egg will be fine. My MiLs dove eggs and finch eggs always are in the planters. Just water carefully!

Thank you about my pumpkin flowers. They were taken at just the right time of morning to make the colors pop, I guess. I usually have pretty healthy flowers. I just have to hope they lead to bright, healthy pumpkins, too!

Rigormortor, your pumpkin babies look great!

Love seeing people starting to get pumpkins going!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awww, dove babies, hopefully! Funny, we were out by my in laws pool, today, and one of the local doves was just chilling with us, lol. We were wondering she had a nest near by. She normally makes her nest in their hanging baskets out by the front door, but didn't, so far, so we were wondering if she made a nest near the pool flowers or such, this year. I'm sure the egg will be fine. My MiLs dove eggs and finch eggs always are in the planters. Just water carefully!


I carefully watered the box & her. Thank you for your kind advice. 

The JBLs & Crown of Thorns are growing crazy. Tomorrow we are putting the Halloween lights on the pumpkin tunnel before the vines reach across the top. (I'm getting excited for the lights)

We haven't detected any more SVB. So far we killed 2 females & 1 male. Last week hubby found eggs but nothing since. I wont let my guard down but I'm hopeful that with all our precautions the worst is over for SVB.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Halloween lights & the old witch weather vane are up on top of tunnel. We bought these lights at a thrift store several years ago. The vines will cover the wires in no time. 

Oh & I always thought the lady on the box was scary.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Kdestra said:


> Halloween lights & the old witch weather vane are up on top of tunnel. We bought these lights at a thrift store several years ago. The vines will cover the wires in no time.
> 
> Oh & I always thought the lady on the box was scary.


That witch windvane is so cool!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Giants transplanted, now it's on to the waiting...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Rigormortor said:


> That witch windvane is so cool!!


Thanks 🎃 The poor thing is so old that it doesnt turn & the West/South letters broke off years ago.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks great, Kdestra! It will look even better when it's all filled in with vines and lit, too!!

I lost one of my three pollinated pumpkins. My little October, I think. I'm losing females left and right before they even open...the weather has just been way, way too consistently hot for too long for our area. We have a short reprieve of 80s this weekend, but then it's back up again, to 90s and possible 100s. 

I'm so sad...I don't think I'll be getting many pumpkins, this year. This whole year, all around, just keeps getting worse and worse. Losing my pumpkins isn't helping my mood. {Sad pumpkin face emoji}


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

@Kdestra Love the weathervane and yes, that lady looks creepy!

@WitchyKitty Sorry to hear about your pumpkins

Garden update:
Recently planted harvest mini pumpkins and birdhouse gourds are coming along nicely - I have high hopes for orange minis. 
Corn looks spectacular and reaching record heights for my garden.
It's been 5 straight days of rain. (4.75")
Weeks of heat indexes in the 100+ range. 
Haven't been able to spray, hunt squash bugs, or weed.
The cosmos and zinnias are lodging and sunflowers are uprooting.
Pumpkins are dropping by the handfuls.
Leaf spot has taken out the wax beans.
Storms broke the tops of the tomatoes.
Squash is rotting on the vine.

Even though it has been one heck of a battle, while often frustrated and heat irritable, I'm loving it!


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Planted about 10 pumpkin seeds and now just one is barely surviving due to animals (groundhog and deer) eating them. Last week I saw two yellow flowers but now they are gone.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

The weather this summer is so depressing and apparently the plants agree. It's been extra rainy and cloudy almost every day. I think we've only had 3 days over 70 degrees. Every time we have a sunny day, all the plants shoot up a couple inches so I think they are as depressed as the rest of us. JBLs in a planter are the only thing doing ok. I'm thinking it's because the planter is above the ground so the soil heats up faster?


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Strange patterns on these babies growing. Im pretty sure they are not from orange pumpkins. They are either Lady Godiva or Caspers. In another month I will know for sure


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Thanks 🎃 The poor thing is so old that it doesnt turn & the West/South letters broke off years ago.


We have a weather vane of similar nature. We don't always think things should be thrown out because they don't serve all the functions they once had. A weather vane that doesn't spin still looks beautiful. And being functional isn't always that big a deal. That's something we think about frequently as we get older.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I lost one of my three pollinated pumpkins. My little October, I think. I'm losing females left and right before they even open...the weather has just been way, way too consistently hot for too long for our area. We have a short reprieve of 80s this weekend, but then it's back up again, to 90s and possible 100s.
> 
> I'm so sad...I don't think I'll be getting many pumpkins, this year. This whole year, all around, just keeps getting worse and worse. Losing my pumpkins isn't helping my mood. {Sad pumpkin face emoji}


We don't get the excessive heat you have to deal with Witchy Kitty. Is there any way that giving them shade of some sort could help, or is it just a lost cause once it gets that hot?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Saturday was very busy. I didn't have time to check on pumpkins until 7pm. When I did I found a squash bug laying eggs (smooshed her!) Then I discovered lots of eggs all over the pumpkin leaves. Some of the nymphs were emerging. I know its gross but I find it fascinating - I've never seen that happen before. I smooshed all of them as well. I swear those eggs were not there on Friday night. Does anybody know how long it takes for the Squash eggs to hatch into nymphs? 

WK - I'm sorry to hear about your little pumpkins. 

Chubstuff - you're so right. Just because something isn't functional doesn't mean its worthless. Ip


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

My third pukkin plant died _sad violin music_ so I planted another seed next door. We shall see


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

sigh... I am throwing in the towel. For the better part of 35 years I have lived in the house I'm in right now. I've seen quite a few changes over those years, mostly to the landscape around me. Arbor Roses, a huge field of roses and peonies grown for the florist trade, became 650 homes, and a bunch of townhouses and duplexes. The field down the block became a bunch of new homes so close together that their eves drip water into the next door neighbors gutters.

Jackson Bottom, a protected watershed once surrounded by fields became closed in on all sides by buildings. The wildlife that lived there used the surrounding fields for food. Nowadays they've became increasingly desperate to find food sources. With less and less food, the raccoons, rats, coyotes, opossums, skunks, and deer have begun to move into the area. That's because a small creek flows from underground a few blocks away all the way through to Jackson bottom. It's a protected riparian zone, and the animals follow it looking for a better life.

I'm not a fan of deer, but I understand they're desperate to find a safe area to graze. Because of increasing droughts in our area, Jackson Bottom only provides enough food during spring. They're eating our blackberry bushes, roses, and the corn is probably on the menu as soon as it gets just a bit taller. But the one thing I really dislike about them, is that the tear up garden plants just to see if they like the taste of them. They're digging up the pumpkins with their hooves. I think if they ate them, I would be more forgiving, but all they do is leave the torn up pumpkins next to the pit they dug.










So far, they actually leave our raised beds alone. but anything planted in the ground is being progressively destroyed with each nightly visit. One by one, the pumpkins are getting torn out of the ground, because... because deer are insane. They don't eat them. They just dig them up. Perhaps there's something in the wet dirt they like. We really don't know why they do what they do. They eat our roses, but that might be from years of eating them at their old stomping grounds. They eat the blackberry bushes, but mostly they just dig stuff up with their hooves.

Regardless of their reasons, we don't have the budget to scare them away or build a fence big enough to keep them out. So, we'll give them back the field and plant clover and grass into the area this winter. We feel bad enough that they have to raid our garden looking for food because they don't have the resources elsewhere anymore. There's not much we can do to keep them out of our garden. We don't even have the heart to kill the moles that visit every year. So, we pretty much know that we're not going to hurt the deer.

It does mean we won't have pumpkins in the ground next year, but we will hang out here to enjoy all of you who do. It's vicarious enjoyment to say the least, but it is enjoyable none the less. We wish you all better pumpkin success this year than we're having.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Have you tired putting up chicken wire fence. My wifes father has the same problem with deer. He put a wire fence up and
plugged it into electric to keep the animals out. I had to out up a fence to keep hares out a couple years ago, but rabbits do
not care for pumpkins.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Rigormortor said:


> Have you tired putting up chicken wire fence. My wifes father has the same problem with deer. He put a wire fence up and
> plugged it into electric to keep the animals out. I had to out up a fence to keep hares out a couple years ago, but rabbits do
> not care for pumpkins.


Our budget looks at the two dollar seed cost as acceptable, but beyond that we have to look at where we spend the money very carefully. We have a four foot cyclone fence that they just jump over, and that's about the most we can do to keep vermin out. It works for the bunnies, but deer, cats, racoons, and rats all just laugh at it. Fortunately the skunks seem to be stopped by it, as we have a deck that we know they would take up residence under. 

The trade off is that our water bill which goes way up during summer to keep our plants growing will be substantially less without pumpkins and corn. By the time we factor in water, fertilizer, and things like neem oil to stave off powdery mildew we realize we can buy the pumpkins for much cheaper. The joy of being out in the garden will survive because we have a bunch of plants the deer seem to ignore. We're just giving up the fight on one front. I'm pretty sure the kids won't notice that the jack-o-lanterns on display aren't organic, and we'll miss that satisfaction that comes from growing them ourselves. But we are giving up so much frustration in the process. I kind of think that there are quite a few growers on this thread who totally understand what I'm talking about there.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow...so many of us are having a terrible go of it, thus year. I'm so sorry, everyone...I'm in the same boat, though, as I've said.

Those of you with things actually thriving, they look great!!

I love animals and would never hurt them, either...and, like I said, I have been having regular flower/plant garden damage like crazy, this year, from animals, too. I don't even know what's destroying it all. Not even eating it...just lopping all my plants stems and leaves off. I can only imagine looking for moisture, maybe, since it's been so hot? I've had to just give up. I can't fight them. I even had to pull up some flowers that we had just planted, that the animals ate down to the ground or all the buds off of, and put them in a pot and behind the fence in the veggie garden to try to save. Went out the next day and something got in the pot and started digging (prob chipmunks or squirrels). Bugs eating the rest of the plants. Arg!!!!!

Chubstuff, when the pumpkin plants are babies I cover them, if needed...but they are much too big to protect, now....not to mention, many of mine grow upwards, so I can't. Even still, I think the heat, in sun or shade, is too much for them. Pumpkins tend to prefer temps around the 80s. That's what we usually have for temps, with occasional hotter days on and off mixed in. That long stretch of super hot, dry temps isn't super normal for here. They are saying we have another long, excessively hot stretch coming, again, with possible record highs, or highs that we haven't seen since 2012. (Illinois being the #1 pumpkin growing state is probably due to how our weather normally is, with more 80s than 90s/100s...that, and we have Libby.)

So, since we have had a couple days of 80s, again...due to a dangerous storm system we just had go through, Saturday...Sirens, rotation sightings, squall lines, 70 to 100mph winds/gusts, crazy bad lightning with strikes all around us and thunder that shook the house with them like bombs over and over (fire trucks, power trucks, police, all on our block after one strike!!!), torrential downpours...seriously. This has been our weather. Way too hot with no precipitation, and then after days and days, we get severe storms instead of just the normal rain we need. 

Ug!...anyway, the point was that I got three new females to make it to open and the bees and I to pollinate. We will see if they make it or not. Still no where near as many as I'd normally have growing, by now. Only 2 growing and the three just pollinated. The worst loss was a Jarrahdale. The female was close to bloom but the heat killed it right before it could. You don't get many of those on a plant...I got 3 the year before...so losing one was upsetting. I have one growing and one I just pollinated, today. 

As for squash bugs, yeah, still capturing them and removing leaves with eggs or nymphs. Powdery Mildew has started early, too, so removing those leaves, as well. We don't have a dime to put towards fighting the PM or bugs, so removal is all I can do. I'm doing as much as I can, now, since once the temps go back up, I'll be stuck indoors.

It looks like one of my harvest mix vines will be regular orange JBLs...it's looking pretty orange, now. We will see if I get anything of the other two varieties on the other vines.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Chubstuff...do you have a large planter or container? If so, you can grow minis in containers! I do! If you have somewhere closer to the house that you can put them in a container, they'd be more protected. It wouldn't be Jack o lanterns, but you'd still have the joy of growing some pumpkins for the season each year! (Or, if no container...grow minis up a large trellis, fence, ropes tied up to something, ect...whatever you have lying around that they could grow up.) Just a thought.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Wk & Chubstuff ~ do you have birdbaths or something maybe to give large animals water? I'm not saying it will stop deer from eating but maybe they are thirsty.
I keep one of those round/saucer sleds half filled with water for foxes. We watch them drink water every night on our critter cameras.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I had a birdbath at the old house, but not here. That wouldn't help the rabbits, skunks, ect., anyway, as they are too tall. I don't have anything to use as a ground birdbath. We have to be careful of standing water around here, too, as it can breed mosquitoes. (Though I've been wanting a new birdbath...maybe someday.)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The intricate leaf patterns remind me of Stained glass. 
(JBL leaf on the pumpkin tunnel)


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Two males flowers so far


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Females will be next


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep. Males usually show up for the first week or two, which will start to attract the bees to the patch. Then, the females will slowly start to show up.

I pollinated two more minis, this morning. I, also, had to tie ropes between my two mini pumpkin towers, again, as they were getting longer than the towers. I'm hoping that, since I placed the towers closer together, the weight of the vines on the ropes won't try to pull the towers towards each other, again, and we won't have to stake them back upright. We will see. Right now, I'm just wishing I had more females instead of just vines. What a crummy weather year. It seems like the weather gets worse every year, whether it's too wet and cool or too hot.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> The intricate leaf patterns remind me of Stained glass.
> (JBL leaf on the pumpkin tunnel)


I have spent hours trying to find the face of a saint inside the patterns. Alas, I cannot. However, to drown my sorrow, I will return to trying to find saints in a powdery mess of Nacho Doritos, and call it good.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> I have spent hours trying to find the face of a saint inside the patterns. Alas, I cannot. However, to drown my sorrow, I will return to trying to find saints in a powdery mess of Nacho Doritos, and call it good.


There are no saints in the Flowers Of Evil. 🎃☠


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

They are growing. 6 weeks after I planted the patch.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like you're having a good season, Rigormortor! My pumpkins have been in the ground almost twice as long, and with one exception, it looks like the plants aren't even close to half as big as yours. They look great!

The thread sure took an overall sad turn. Chubstuff-- I'm sorry for how things are going there.
I wasn't raised on a farm, but I live on one now, and I have to say that it bothers me a lot to see wildlife-promoting sites that list expanding agriculture as a major cause of decline to wildlife. In truth, 32 million acres of farmland is lost to development every year. "Sodbusting" days are long gone. While I grant that not all farms are the same, around here most are broken up into fields with some wind-pollinated and some insect-pollinated crops, with patches of woods, and with rougher land left to meadow-style pasture. Turkeys, pheasants, grouse, and deer take full advantage, and enjoy their share of corn, oats, and soybeans, as well as access to pasture ponds. Housing developments with manicured lawns can't compare. Preaching to the choir, right?
It's kind of you to cede territory to wildlife. While you say it's the only viable option...well, when you have a lot of empathy, it is. Otherwise, it might not be so. 
I completely get the idea that the balance can tip to where the payoff (even of a good harvest) really doesn't compensate for the frustration of getting there. I decided not to let that happen this year. (Hmmmm...) 
But this year I'm not going to have a Halloween party (first time since the kids were little. _sigh_) so I do want to put up an extra-nice yard display...and I guess I'll have more time to do it. (haha!) And here I am, struggling again! But I'm counting on the payoff! 

WitchyKitty -- Sorry for your gardening frustrations, too. I thought of your Pest Wars the other evening when I found 3 mating pairs of squash bugs and two singles on my Sikkim Cucumbers the other evening. I got them all squashed, but what the heck? Is there squash bug social media where someone posted the wild party spot was going to be Jen's North Trellis? (I also wonder how many might have eluded me!)
I also got a SVB Squashed. It was sleeping early AM under a zucchini leaf. 🤬 With all due respect, I think the entomologists have it wrong about there being discrete waves of activity. They showed up early, and they haven't been absent since. Maybe this is a recent behavioral change. They haven't been in my particular area long, though they've been in the state.

I can commiserate with anyone off to a slow start and fighting insect battles. My plants are ridiculously far behind their usual growth. I got them in early, but they just sat there for weeks and weeks.
At the same time, I do feel some optimism about them, as they're finally starting to run. Most have no female flower yet. In the past I've had a significant portion of the fruits set in late August, so there's hope. If I can get one large pumpkin off each Wyatt's Wonder, and 2 or 3 off each of the others, I'll be content. (except the Moranga that already has 6 set. I'll be disappointed if I get fewer than that!) That would make a nice display without having to go crazy with it. 
My decorative gourds took off wildly, and got huge, but are only just getting productive in the last few days. Again, I'm looking at perspective. I had more last year than I had places to go with them, so I let the bees do the pollinating this morning. (There were no female pumpkin flowers.)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Rigormortor said:


> They are growing. 6 weeks after I planted the patch.
> 
> View attachment 732316


Wow!! Your pumkins are amazing!!


The pumpkin tunnel & Crown of Thorns are growing nicely. The big pumpkins are off to a slow start. Temps have been in the 90s (just like WK) so majority of them are dropping off. 
Overall I'm just happy to be in the garden. The zinnias look amazing & the butterflies love them.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey growers, I need some vine advice.
This year I started one of my pumpkins in a pot and it's growing better than the ones in the ground; better dirt I guess. But it's growing too much for its own good, and there was too much weight on the main vine reaching out of the pot, and the stem bent. What's the course of action? Leave it bent and hope the vine can function with the injury? Cut it off, and hope it sprouts a new vine?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

hhh said:


> Hey growers, I need some vine advice.
> This year I started one of my pumpkins in a pot and it's growing better than the ones in the ground; better dirt I guess. But it's growing too much for its own good, and there was too much weight on the main vine reaching out of the pot, and the stem bent. What's the course of action? Leave it bent and hope the vine can function with the injury? Cut it off, and hope it sprouts a new vine?


The Col. Uses cut pool noodles to prop up his giant pumpkin stems. (He has lots of pictures on here)
Maybe propping up the vine so it doesnt bend will help. You can also use rocks to to support it.
Best of luck


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hhh said:


> Hey growers, I need some vine advice.
> This year I started one of my pumpkins in a pot and it's growing better than the ones in the ground; better dirt I guess. But it's growing too much for its own good, and there was too much weight on the main vine reaching out of the pot, and the stem bent. What's the course of action? Leave it bent and hope the vine can function with the injury? Cut it off, and hope it sprouts a new vine?


I just had one bend and I couldn't think of anything else to do but wrap a strip of weed block fabric around it several times and tie it off like a support bandage...not too tightly, though, as the vine could get a bit thicker...just snug enough to hold it together and have a little room to stretch the fabric (which is why I use weed block fabric, as it has some give.) In hindsight, I should've added a piece of stick, popsicle stick or such as a splint of sorts...I may still go do that if it needs it. As long as it stays together and water can still get through, it should survive.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Looks like you're having a good season, Rigormortor! My pumpkins have been in the ground almost twice as long, and with one exception, it looks like the plants aren't even close to half as big as yours. They look great!
> 
> The thread sure took an overall sad turn. Chubstuff-- I'm sorry for how things are going there.
> I wasn't raised on a farm, but I live on one now, and I have to say that it bothers me a lot to see wildlife-promoting sites that list expanding agriculture as a major cause of decline to wildlife. In truth, 32 million acres of farmland is lost to development every year. "Sodbusting" days are long gone. While I grant that not all farms are the same, around here most are broken up into fields with some wind-pollinated and some insect-pollinated crops, with patches of woods, and with rougher land left to meadow-style pasture. Turkeys, pheasants, grouse, and deer take full advantage, and enjoy their share of corn, oats, and soybeans, as well as access to pasture ponds. Housing developments with manicured lawns can't compare. Preaching to the choir, right?
> ...


I have found tons of mating pairs of squash bugs, too, this year. So odd. The good thing, is that catching them while mating serves two purposes...easier to catch because they are "preoccupied", and can get two at once, plus, you get them before she is ready to lay her eggs.

My minis are disappointing me. I have ONE JBL growing...by July I would usually have tons of them!! One?! Sigh.

On a small, nice note, I think I have my first mini baby boo white pumpkin! It may be the only one I get, as it's on a vine that's in a container...but it looks SO freaking cute, right now, lol. I took pics of what I have growing, as of right now...its not much, but I'll post them tomorrow.
It's going to be 90s with heat indexes in the 100s, tomorrow, again, so I foresee more baby female losses...

Ooojen, I hope your vines start to produce more, soon, as well as the rest of us who are behind!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

White pumpkins will be cool and different. Im growing Caspers and Blue Dolls. You usually
don't see anything other than the Orange pumpkin when you go to the supermarket. I see
seeds for Blue ones on Amazon I wonder if they are real or a scam. Anyone ever plant Blue
Pumpkins? Hmmm.......


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Rigormortor said:


> White pumpkins will be cool and different. Im growing Caspers and Blue Dolls. You usually
> don't see anything other than the Orange pumpkin when you go to the supermarket. I see
> seeds for Blue ones on Amazon I wonder if they are real or a scam. Anyone ever plant Blue
> Pumpkins? Hmmm.......


I've got lots of Queensland Blue seeds if you ever want some. They aren't really blue ~ more a grey. 








Queensland Blue


Plant Queensland Blue pumpkin seeds in your organic vegetable garden or raised beds for big blocky blue pumpkins that develop in late summer for winter use.




www.westcoastseeds.com





Temps are going to 96 so I made row covers for the pumpkins out front. There is a really nice size QB out there that I would love to keep. A few little fruits are forming too. Hopefully they wont blast.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Rigormortor said:


> White pumpkins will be cool and different. Im growing Caspers and Blue Dolls. You usually
> don't see anything other than the Orange pumpkin when you go to the supermarket. I see
> seeds for Blue ones on Amazon I wonder if they are real or a scam. Anyone ever plant Blue
> Pumpkins? Hmmm.......


My Jarrahdales that I plant are blue. I grew some the year before last and am growing some, this year.
You may not be able to buy a blue pumpkin at the store, but if you are like me and live near farms with pumpkin patches, they usually grow them and sell them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Today is our killer hot day, again...let's see how many more females I lose...


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I have 3 male flowers on 1 plant and 1 male on another, common females....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, here are some pics of my currently pollinated and growing babies. First three pics are Jarrahdales...you can tell which one was the first to pollinate, lol. It's huge, already! Next is my adorable tiny, baby boo white mini! I am in love with it! I hope nothing happens to it, as I think it's the only one I will get!!! Then, my single orange JBL...it's healthy looking and near mature, already...I cannot believe that it's the only one on the whole, giant, healthy vine it's on due to the rest of the females dropping off before bloom from the heat. Finally, the rest are Little October minis. I should have WAY more of all the minis by now, but I guess I'm happy to have something growing, at least. I'll take pics of the vines, later, I forgot and it's too hot to go out and do it, now.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty your pumpkins look great!! It's always fun to go check on your plants and watch them grow. Im growing Jarrahdales as well with others.

Here are some of my growing pumpkins 6 weeks in now from planting. They are vining and growing like weeds. So much fun to walk back to the patch and check it out. My wife expects pics every night while she is away.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Rigormortor said:


> WitchyKitty your pumpkins look great!! It's always fun to go check on your plants and watch them grow. Im growing Jarrahdales as well with others.
> 
> Here are some of my growing pumpkins 6 weeks in now from planting. They are vining and growing like weeds. So much fun to walk back to the patch and check it out. My wife expects pics every night while she is away.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yours look great, too! You have some good sized ones, already!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Rigormortor said:


> I see seeds for Blue ones on Amazon I wonder if they are real or a scam. Anyone ever plant Blue
> Pumpkins? Hmmm.......


 I second WitchyKitty's vote for Jarrahdales when hoping to grow a blue pumpkin. They're probably really a squash, but they have the same shape as a Cinderella pumpkin and they are almost a blue when fully mature. They're a bit grayish, but really, true blue isn't a color Nature likes all that much. If you want to grow a blue pumpkin, that's the one I would recommend. However if this is the picture you saw on Amazon, there is about a 99% chance it was doctored. Those are Jarrahdale seeds being sold, but they don't get that blue.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

So is this real, looks too good to be true......


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Your suspicions are valid -- that's been faked. Note that the leaves below the plant are purple and the stems and vines are purple. 
I've grown Blue Doll, Jarrahdale, and Jamboree. I like them all, but Jamboree was the variety I chose to grow again this year. Like the others, they're more of a gray-blue than sky blue or cobalt, but they make a nice contrast with orange pumpkins.
Some of you have some real beauties coming along! Of 9 varieties planted, I still only have 2 kind of pumpkins set-- toad and Moranga. I have a full-sized one of the latter, but it split on the blossom end.  I guess I'll take it off, rather than have the plant put any more energy into it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing about the purple stems and leaves...that "blue" pumpkin looks rather faked or enhanced. I looked into it and couldn't find any info on it, either.

ooojen, I'm sorry your pumpkin split on you. I hope the rest do okay! I haven't had a chance to go outside and see what damage yesterday's heat may have done...it's been raining all morning.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> On a small, nice note, I think I have my first mini baby boo white pumpkin! It may be the only one I get, as it's on a vine that's in a container...


My first mini is a baby boo too.

The pumpkin tunnel is really growing. I'm paying much more attention to the vines (Last year I hung little brooms on them). This year I'm designing a living vine wreath around the Witch weather vane. It's held in place with the green plant velcro.

The big Queensland Blue didn't blast (yet) & a new one is starting to grow. Lastly, the CoT gourds are bigger then my hands


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking good, kdestra!!
I love watching everyone's different varieties of pumpkins growing!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Now that the longest tax season in history is over, I’m hoping to finally be able to not only take care of my garden, but also contribute more to this thread. It seems a lot of people have been having a rough time with bugs, animals, weather and anything else that could go wrong for them. I hope everyone’s season turns around for them. We put way too much time into this hobby to get bad results.

The past two days I’ve spent three hours each day weeding and watering. My area looked terrible! I had weeds that were three feet high in some areas. Hopefully now that I’ve gotten most of them out my pumpkins can take off. Some varieties that I planted look great, while others are lagging behind.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope your plants that are behind pick up speed, Mayor! You have some nice little pumpkins, so far!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Rigormortor said:


> So is this real, looks too good to be true......


I'm not a professional digital photo editor, but I'm going to say that it's a major con. Look at all the colors surrounding the pumpkin's leaves and vines. Color theory says what we're looking at here is a photo that has had it's hue drastically altered. I don't think they even tried all that hard. I took the photo you posted and pushed the hue in the opposite direction and this is what I got:

















Your call. Which do you think is the correct color for the pumpkin? It's really sad that Amazon will let unscrupulous marketers use their site, but as the old saying goes, buyer beware. And that's really true when it comes to plants being sold online.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

chubstuff said:


> I'm not a professional digital photo editor, but I'm going to say that it's a major con. Look at all the colors surrounding the pumpkin's leaves and vines. Color theory says what we're looking at here is a photo that has had it's hue drastically altered. I don't think they even tried all that hard. I took the photo you posted and pushed the hue in the opposite direction and this is what I got:
> 
> View attachment 732585
> View attachment 732584
> ...



Yeah I see. So I wonder why Amazon would sell junk like this that is nothing but a lie and a rip off.
Like people are going to buy them, plant them and all give a 5 star review with their Blue pumpkins.
I never saw this before that's why it threw up a red flag big time. So it looks like they just changed
the color like you did and are selling seeds for blue Jarrahdale's. I planted Blue Dolls which is suppose
to be a white pumpkin with blue tint and then I planted green Jarrahdales. I will plant the blue Jarrahdales
next year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The heat killed one of my Jarrahdales and one of my Little Octobers...and another little October may not have been pollinated, yesterday, as it rained all morning. Sigh.

I was able to, finally, pollinate two more JBLs, so we will see if they take.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Why Amazon let's this crap be sold is beyond me. 

WK - I'd love to get some of that rain. 

Tried hand pollinating a Queensland Blue & decided to leave the row cover off until this afternoon


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We were hot and dry for so long...it's nice to finally have some rain.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

We are getting a ton of rain and storms the whole week. It is raining now. Let mother nature 
takes it's course


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

It’s been well over 90 degrees here for the past three days, and all this week doesn’t look any better. we also haven’t had any rain in forever and everything is bone dry. I had the sprinkler going all day today.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

chubstuff said:


> I'm not a professional digital photo editor, but I'm going to say that it's a major con. Look at all the colors surrounding the pumpkin's leaves and vines. Color theory says what we're looking at here is a photo that has had it's hue drastically altered. I don't think they even tried all that hard. I took the photo you posted and pushed the hue in the opposite direction and this is what I got:
> 
> View attachment 732585
> View attachment 732584
> ...


OK, I was curious and had some fun...blue pumpkins baby...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx ~ that's actually pretty cool. I like the techno blue inside the pumpkins

It actually rained this evening!! It hasn't rained in over 2 weeks!! 
During my last Squash Vine Boarer patrol I found a White Boer pumpkin. Usually if they get to this stage they live. I'm really happy right now, I know a few might not make it to Halloween but my chances are good.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Loving all the baby pumpkins! None of mine have flowers yet and most don't even have vines yet. I'm battling slugs, pill bugs, deer and a mole this year so I will be happy to get anything out of the garden! It makes me so happy to see all y'all's punkins 🎃


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I’ve been pretty lucky when it comes to bugs this year. I did notice one SVB the other day, but I haven’t had any cucumber beetles, and I normally have a ton of them.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

7 weeks in now as of today. Patch is doing fine. Many pumpkins growing.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Lord look at you all with pumpkins! Some volunteers I didn't pluck have flowers, barely. The ones I've planted are nowhere close. 

I think my pumpkin arch is dead in the water though, as I do not know WHAT the seeds are, but they are NOT JBLS as the label indicated. Or at least 4/6 I planted for the arch are not. Some kind of bush/semi bush variety.

My son trampled 2/4 of the giants while weeding....I think they'll pull through but still...


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

There are 4 plants growing are they are not vining but producing pumpkins. They are more like a big bush.... no vines.
They are very dark green with dark green stems. The leaves have a more ragged edge around them than smooth. I think 
they might be the Lady Godiva's I planted. Very strange they are as they produced females at 4 weeks after being planted 
and I have around 6 of them growing now. They are the striped pumpkins. These here in the pics.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Rigormortor said:


> There are 4 plants growing are they are not vining but producing pumpkins. They are more like a big bush.... no vines.
> They are very dark green with dark green stems. The leaves have a more ragged edge around them than smooth. I think
> they might be the Lady Godiva's I planted. Very strange they are as they produced females at 4 weeks after being planted
> and I have around 6 of them growing now. They are the striped pumpkins. These here in the pics.
> ...


Wow. Those are gorgeous.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, one of my plants is seemingly growing and healthy, maybe a 3' vine but the flowers r lacking. The plant next to it has like 4 blooms and I planted them at the same time. Am I just being anxious? Still no females but 4 male flowers on that 1 plant alone


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Well, one of my plants is seemingly growing and healthy, maybe a 3' vine but the flowers r lacking. The plant next to it has like 4 blooms and I planted them at the same time. Am I just being anxious? Still no females but 4 male flowers on that 1 plant alone


3' is still kind of young, depending on the variety. My vines didn't start giving me females, this year, until about 4 to 7 feet in length, again, depending on the variety...and that was only a few. My only vines that gave me a female, sooner, were my container grown ones, as they tend to vine shorter, overall. 
This has also been a rough weather year, for many, that pumpkins don't care for, so they put their energy into growing rather than producing.
You can look into nutrients, too. There are three main nutrients they need and each does something different. One helps more for growth/vining, one helps more for putting out females, setting fruit, ect. 
I think you just need to give them a little more time, but you can look into nutrients if you are concerned. 

Check the very ends of the vines...if you look closely, you may spot tiny, itsy bitsy baby females hidden in the leave bud ends of the vines.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Super exciting to stop by for a quick check-in and see pics of everyone's pumpkins!
Seeing all of these varieties has me researching what will work in my area for next year.

Picked my 1st small sugar pumpkin on Sunday.
Saturday, started picking mini harvest pumpkins (Ferry-Morse), since something has been burrowing little holes in them (squash bugs?). I normally see SB on newbie pumpkins but not on ones where the skin has hardened - but what do I know, I'm new to this. The SB seems to have taken up residence in my tomatoes now.
Picked 66 harvest minis - 2 orange, 16 white/orange striped, 7 white/orange striped w/ green speckles, and 41 white pumpkins.
WHAT THE WHITE PUMPKIN IS GOING ON!?!?!?!

I still have more pumpkins to pick...

I started the remainder of the mini harvest seed packet a few weeks ago - fingers crossed for some orange pumpkins.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Demented Diva said:


> Super exciting to stop by for a quick check-in and see pics of everyone's pumpkins!
> Seeing all of these varieties has me researching what will work in my area for next year.
> 
> Picked my 1st small sugar pumpkin on Sunday.
> ...


I want all of those pumpkins!!! They look so lovely and Fall-ish!! I planted the same harvest mix (Burpee, though) and am not getting results like I usually do...but our weather is killing mine off.
It's hard to say what could've burrowed into your pumpkins...maybe someone else will have a better answer on that. I have seen it happen, too, but am not sure which of many insects had done it.

Squash Bugs on your tomatoes?? That seems odd, to me. I have never seen them anywhere near my tomatoes. Just my pumpkins, Zucchini, ect...squash family stuff. I hope they don't ever go after my tomatoes, too!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Demented Diva - your pumpkins are beautiful! I've never seen mini white ones before and I love them!!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Demented Diva, I love all of your pumpkins!!! I can’t wait to get to that stage, and I have a long way to go.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Was comparing last year's pumpkin arch to this year's tunnel. Then I noticed that this year's first mini (baby boo) is almost exactly in the same location as last year's mini (hooligan) Not only that but they are nearly the same size when all the others a very small. 
I'm guessing I should have taken them off so that the plants could spread their energy throughout the vines instead of one big mini


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Finally had to cull my largest pumpkin. I have known that the end was coming for three weeks. But I was still holding out hope. It was taping over 200 lbs in less than 30 days which means that I was on the right track for 600 lbs and a top ten finish. I think my problem was the manure that I brought in in March, as far as the new type of moth that I was fighting.

Unlike last year, I am amazingly upbeat. I just need all you to keep posting great pics of your pumpkins to tide me over for awhile. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Col. Fryght said:


> Finally had to cull my largest pumpkin. I have known that the end was coming for three weeks. But I was still holding out hope. It was taping over 200 lbs in less than 30 days which means that I was on the right track for 600 lbs and a top ten finish.


This raises a question. Can you keep the pumpkin and let it mature and harden, or once it's culled, is it pretty much gone for good? I'm never going to even try to grow such a monster, but even at 200 pounds, it sounds as if it would make a nice display pumpkin among the bigger ones.


----------



## DearOLDDad (Oct 12, 2019)

OK. Here's my story. Grew pumpkins one year by accident. Composted some pumpkin remains as part of recycling, amended my shrub bed soil, and voila! A perfect patch. Have since moved. A couple years back tried intentionally, crop did well until they didn't get watered for a week when I went on vacation and ... pfft. So, I'm back at it. Nothing fancy, just some Burpee Jack O'Lantern seeds from Walmart in a 4 x 16 raised bed. Seem to be doing well, but like I said, they were the other year, too. Wondering should I thin the herd? The vines are healthy and prevalent. And what about ground moisture? I've heard stories about needing to put screen or mesh underneath? Any pro-tips from you knowledgeable folks would be appreciated! Flowers but no fruit yet. I'm in the south and we're having mid 90s consistently with daily watering. I'm not looking to create a trophy harvest, just something to carve or display in my haunt. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

@WitchyKitty I'm not certain that the squash bugs are destroying tomatoes or just hiding in the foliage. The tomatoes are a huge tangled mess at this stage. I'm almost certain if I untangled them they could easily reach heights of 12 or more feet. By the time I dig for tomatoes, some have damage from something eating them or have rotted on the vine.
Found a squash bug on a leaf in my beans yesterday. I'm guessing (hope) they're just taking refuge.

I wish I would have cut strips of those minis with the vine intact, then I could have stored them for now and hung them back out a little closer to fall.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

DearOLDDad said:


> OK. Here's my story. Grew pumpkins one year by accident. Composted some pumpkin remains as part of recycling, amended my shrub bed soil, and voila! A perfect patch. Have since moved. A couple years back tried intentionally, crop did well until they didn't get watered for a week when I went on vacation and ... pfft. So, I'm back at it. Nothing fancy, just some Burpee Jack O'Lantern seeds from Walmart in a 4 x 16 raised bed. Seem to be doing well, but like I said, they were the other year, too. Wondering should I thin the herd? The vines are healthy and prevalent. And what about ground moisture? I've heard stories about needing to put screen or mesh underneath? Any pro-tips from you knowledgeable folks would be appreciated! Flowers but no fruit yet. I'm in the south and we're having mid 90s consistently with daily watering. I'm not looking to create a trophy harvest, just something to carve or display in my haunt. Thanks in advance.


Oh yeah, stick a rock or foam board insulation underneath your pumpkins. This will prevent voles from eating it underneath & block ground moisture. Most people thin their pumpkins so that the healthiest/strongest vine has plenty of room to grow (I'm not one of those people because it hurts to much to yank them). You should bury your pumpkin vines so that if squash vine borers attack the vine has new roots to keep the vine alive. This year I started spaying Pyrethrin on the base of the vines & in any holes that SVbs made. (It's made a huge difference for me). Oh... one last bit of advice: don't compost your pumpkin, cucumber, etc vines because SVB larvae can survive.

@ooojen the Tiny Turk seeds you sent me started producing the most adorable little fruits. They actually look like they are wearing Turbans


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> This raises a question. Can you keep the pumpkin and let it mature and harden, or once it's culled, is it pretty much gone for good? I'm never going to even try to grow such a monster, but even at 200 pounds, it sounds as if it would make a nice display pumpkin among the bigger ones.


I just took a good pic. The were several spots where it was rotted and the bottom of the pumpkin had almost rotted through. It was becoming a steaming heap pumpkin soup. It is amazing how pumpkin juice spewing out on sand looks like re-fried beans.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> I just took a good pic. The were several spots where it was rotted and the bottom of the pumpkin had almost rotted through. It was becoming a steaming heap pumpkin soup. It is amazing how pumpkin juice spewing out on sand looks like re-fried beans.


Awwww...I'm so sorry about your pumpkin. It does look really good in the pic, though...so you should keep that picture to remember the pumpkin and how it looked just before you lost it. Was that your last one? Do you have anything else growing?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think another of my Jarrahdales is a goner. If I lose this one, I'll just be down to the one good sized one that was the first one. I don't know what's going on...we are having some cooler (80s, instead of 90s) pumpkin friendly days, right now, so why did I lose these two that were obviously pollinated? Sigh...this vine has wrapped around two sides of the entire garden and is now rounding the third side and you are telling me I might only get one pumpkin off the whole thing??? I have lost about 6 babies off of it, so far, at least...two that I know were pollinated, the others that either didn't take or didn't even get the chance to bloom. I see a couple more babies near the end of the vine, and I've been watering nodes where the vine is trying to root down the line to get water down to that end...but we have another hot weekend coming up and they should be in bloom at that time. My guess is, I'll lose those, too. Pretty soon I may just have to start nipping things, stopping females from even trying and try to get that one that did make it to mature before anything bad happens to it, too.

I think I will only be getting a single white mini pumpkin. The vines in my planter are just too small, this year. Nutrients must be depleted. I don't have the money, this year, for any additives. The other container vine hasn't given me anything...it had a female that didn't bloom and fell off, but that's it. I'm still giving it a chance, though, because it's alive, bloomed a male and might have a tiny baby near the end. My other four mini type vines just started giving me a few more to pollinate here and there, since we had these cooler days. I hope they take and get strong enough before this weekend's heat. 

Since I had issues with my sunflowers not germinating, this year, and animals ripping them up, I had a second late batch planted that I have two growing. They are VERY behind other sunflowers in the area, which have all already been blooming. Mine look healthy, but will they bloom in time??? 

(*Other veggies, just for fun: I planted a couple garlic bulbs for the first time to see if i could grow them...just harvested, I now have my very first homegrown garlic. I hope they dry up and last until I have something to use them for, lol. One was a little small, but the other is very good sized! I have been eating so many zucchini recipes, lol. I still have more to eat...I may go run and toss them at my neighbor, hahaha! Same for cucumbers...I ran around like the Easter Bunny, yesterday, handing out cucumbers...I still have more to eat in the fridge, too. More of both out in the garden, as well, maturing. I'll be making pickles, soon. I have a ton of tomatoes, but I just got my first one to turn red...finally. they were supposed to be an early variety, too, lol. I hope enough of them turn red at once so I can can some of those, too...my luck, they will turn one at a time, spread out, lol. Finally, my poor Jalapenos. 14 plants, 3 different varieties...some insect or disease got to them. I was able to harvest three for a recipe, and just had to harvest the rest off of the only two good plants left because the problem spread to the last two, now. They are small, won't be as hot, but they will, at least, be one tiny batch of mini poppers for my husband. Sigh. I have never had this happen with my jalapenos before...I see a couple tiny babies, just pollinated, out there on the dying plants...I'm hoping those babies will mature enough before the plants go so I can make a small batch of my salsa for the season. Normally, I have Jalapenos like crazy, each year. What a waste of plants, time and money...)

Basically, my whole veggie/pumpkin garden is a failure, this year. I hope this won't be a new trend. I hope I get a small amount of pumpkins, at least...just even a few to mature???


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Basically, my whole veggie/pumpkin garden is a failure, this year. I hope this won't be a new trend. I hope I get a small amount of pumpkins, at least...just even a few to mature???


Being outdoors is chicken soup for the mind and body. I still have not forgotten those three white ghosts that you grew a few years back. I have no doubt that you will be able to quilt something together no matter what your garden produces this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Being outdoors is chicken soup for the mind and body. I still have not forgotten those three white ghosts that you grew a few years back. I have no doubt that you will be able to quilt something together no matter what your garden produces this year.


Yes, being outdoors is good for the soul.

Ah, yes, my ghosts that lasted long enough to become carolers, lol. I hope you are right and I can get some kind of little display. 🎃


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Some of the growing pumpkins. Casper, Jarrahdales and big Orange. That first one measures 14 inches across already.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Training JBLs on top of the Little Free Seed Library


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Your pumpkins are looking good, guys!!! 🎃


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Fyi









Virginians asked not to plant unsolicited seeds mailed from China - WTOP News


The Virginia Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services said residents should not plant unsolicited seeds that appear to be from China.




wtop.com













WA Department of Agriculture Receives Reports of Residents Being Mailed Unsolicited Seeds From China


OLYMPIA - The Washington State Department of Agriculture (WSDA) has recently received reports of residents receiving seeds in the mail addressed from China that they did not order. The seeds




www.bigcountrynewsconnection.com


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

The seed farm I usually purchase seeds from was closed down for several months due to covid so I missed my planting window. Last year at this time I was harvesting my corn crops:









July 25, 2019









July 25, 2019

This year I just planted my corn crop hoping to get something usable by Halloween, no pumpkins this year:









July 25, 2020









July 25, 2020

The reason for the shape instead of straight lines is that I wanted to make a corn maze for my haunts ten year anniversary this year. That has all been scrapped due to the virus. So I'm experimenting with spacing of plants and aisle widths for the trick-r-treaters. I think the plant spacing (36" rows with staggered plants) is fine but I will most likely double the walking path to 5'-6'.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for advice on handling the bent vine. I gave it a stake to lean on, and I've got it down to the ground and trying to give the vine another place to root so it can get extra water. Seems like it's still doing fine, and getting some good buds on it, so hopefully it keeps up.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> Fyi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! That is truly bizarre.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

The weather finally warmed up the last two weeks so my JBLs are finally taking off.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

5 weeks to now 7 weeks. The patch is still vining and many pumpkins growing.









Now 7 weeks after planting


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Fyi
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ladyfrog said:


> Thanks for the heads up! That is truly bizarre.


The unexpected delivery of seeds is most likely a Chinese company trying to get good reviews for their seeds. They use those reviews to court someone like Amazon so that they can sell through them. The company ships seeds to a verifiable address in the USA or Canada, then when the package is delivered they write a glowing review based on that name and that address. The one who received the seeds never knows they're name is being used, and the con is set. Sort of like the bright blue pumpkins that showed up here a few days ago. hahahaha


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm jealous of all of you, I dont even have any female flowers yet 😥.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

IowaGuy said:


> I'm jealous of all of you, I dont even have any female flowers yet 😥.


We're in the same boat, IowaGuy. I try not to be bitter, but you know...


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't have any flowers of any kind yet. It's a weird year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My mother in law doesn't have any flowers on her plant yet, either. (I gave her one of my extra seedlings.)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> Thanks for the heads up! That is truly bizarre.


Its creepy. I haven't received any packages but a friend of mine did. She lives in Falls Church & has no idea how they got her address


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Temps over 90 degrees & to much nitrogen inhibit female flower production in pumpkins. 
Unfortunately, our local temps are going back into the 90s every day this week


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

A lot of recent posts regarding no female flowers. I've had the same problem year after year. I think it is due to the heat. I was able to force some female flowers to grow by using this:










No nitrogen and lots of phosphorous and potassium. Pumpkins don't like a lot of nitrogen which most soil and liquid fertilizers contain. About 2-3 weeks after you have a healthy amount of male flowers start applying this once a week. Female flowers should start appearing. Then keep reapplying once every other week after the female flowers have been fertilized. If you live in a high heat + humidity area then you will have to start your pumpkins really early (beginning of March) in order to allow pumpkins to start to form before it gets to hot. I have been trying to grow pumpkins for 4-5 years and still haven't had any success. On the other hand my corn grows rather easily.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> I'm jealous of all of you, I dont even have any female flowers yet 😥.


I would give your plants a good dose of bloom booster twice a week and add an extra watering day. The soil should be moist but not soggy. I hate it when people say that it should be moist but not wet. I am like really?, moist is wet. {Insert Laughing Pumpkin Emoji.}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's not so much that pumpkins don't like Nitrogen...it's when it should and shouldn't be applied. There are three main nutrients pumpkin plants need: Nitrogen, Phosphorous and Potassium. While it's true that Nitrogen can be a cause of lack of flowers, it is the first thing needed for plant growth when small to promote your rooting and vining. Once the plant gets off to a start, you switch to your Phosphorous for flowers and fruit set, then Potassium for fruit growth. Here is the excerpt from "Pumpkin Nook" for more details (I don't have money for fertilizers, this year, so my poor plants are on their own):

*Chemistry:*
You do not need to be a Chemistry major to understand the basics of fertilizers for your garden. Fertilizer packages and containers display the three major chemicals on front of the package. It looks like this:

*5 - 10 - 5*​
And it stands for: *Nitrogen - Phosphorous - Potassium*

If you recall High School Chemistry class, they are abbreviated as "N", "P" and "K" respectively.

On fertilizer packages, these numbers are displayed (Ie. 5-10-5) to show you the percentage of N-P-K in the fertilizer. Depending upon the growth stage of your pumpkin, you should seek higher or lower levels of these chemicals.

*Nitrogen *Apply higher concentrations of Nitrogen in the early growth stage. It provides the "fuel" your pumpkin plant needs for leaf, root, and vine growth. High levels of nitrogen result in a lush, green plant. Of the three major chemicals, nitrogen can also provide the most damage, as it can burn your plants. Avoid direct contact to leaves and vines. If you have ever put too much fertilizer on a section of lawn, and see it burn out, you already understand the effects.

Too much nitrogen also can reduce or delay the emergence and the number of flowers and fruit. If your plant is growing well, and is a healthy green, but yet has no flowers, stop adding nitrogen for a week or two. As the plant takes in less nitrogen, it redirects it's energy from plant growth to fruit set and development. Also, extremes of nitrogen can cause wilting(due to burning) of your plants.

*Phosphorous *As the season moves towards the flowering and fruit set stage, switch to a formula higher in Phosphorous. 5-10-5 or 5-15-5 are common ratios. If you do not want to worry too much about what fertilizer to use, this is a good overall ratio for the entire year.

Phosphorous promotes root growth, flowering, and fruit set. Phosphorous is more forgiving, as it does not burn your plants . It is also less water soluble, so an over-application will not do major harm to your plant.

*Potassium* This chemical promotes fruit growth and health. After fruit set, you should either switch to a high potassium fertilizer, or supplement your feedings with extra potassium. Like Phosphorous, Potassium will not burn your plants. Over application however, along with all the other ingredients(sun, water, rich composted soil) can cause your pumpkin fruit to grow so quickly that it outgrows it's skin and splits or explodes. Take it easy early in the fruit development stage, especially if you are a new grower.

Now that you have enjoyed today's science class lesson, go out and put it to work in the field. Remember, to avoid over application, and not to overlook the other essentials ......good soil and plenty of water.

*IMPORTANTLY:* Fertilization techniques are not unique to pumpkin growing. Use these same techniques on all of your vegetable and fruit gardens. There are some exceptions to the proportions. But overall a general fertilization plan will benefit all crops. For exceptions, you should research individual plants.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been watering them everyday that we dont get rain. I may try the bloom booster if next week doesnt give me any females


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are some updated pics of my pumpkins/garden from the day before. (The minis are a smidge bigger, today, as they grow fast...but it's a zillion degrees out there, today, and so humid you can cut the air with a butter knife, so you aren't getting any pics from today, lol.) 

It looks like I am, for sure only getting this one Jarrahdale off this huge vine, as ever single other one has died. Even the newest female I thought would be blooming in a day or so is failing before bloom...again, excessive heat, possibly needing nutrients that I can't afford to go buy. It's getting a bit too late in the season for a medium sized pumpkin to just be starting, anyway, especially when my vines are already getting Powdery Mildew like crazy and the insect situation is out of control. (I feel like I should put fortresses around my single Jarrahdale and single Baby Boo to protect them...)

I have a couple more females that just bloomed, today, but I don't know if they will make it due to the heat and the fact that it was too hot for me to go out to hand pollinate by the time I woke up.

I wish I had taken a picture of the garden a couple weeks ago or so before the bugs and PM hit so hard. It's not looking to great, atm...but you can get an idea. Jarrahdale on the left, which starts there and is wrapper around the entire back and starting around the right side...minis are on the two towers on the right, and in a container that's hard to see behind the tomato jungle (this tomato jungle was even bigger until I had to cut them down a little, recently. No matter how much I prune and pinch off feeders, my tomato plants always end up massive! On that note, I'm mad, too, as they finally just began to turn red and something already took a bit out of one. We purposely completed the U shape of the garden into a square so we could move the tomato plants towards the house, from the back, and hopefully keep whatever was biting into them, last year, away...but I guess that didn't help.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Temps over 90 degrees & to much nitrogen inhibit female flower production in pumpkins.
> Unfortunately, our local temps are going back into the 90s every day this week


I liked your post for the info...not because your temps are going back up. Ours went back up for this whole weekend, Fri,Sat,Sun. It's, hopefully, supposed to go back down after today.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Col. Fryght said:


> I hate it when people say that it should be moist but not wet. I am like really?, moist is wet.


 There's something to that! Yet, as someone who likes to bake, I can see a big difference between a nice moist cake and a wet cake.

SVBs have really found their niche here. From none a few years ago, we've gone to total infestation. A few weeks ago, after seeing them hanging around my larger Moranga ALL the time, I broke down and used a systemic insecticide to protect the plant. I pick off all the male flowers while they're still little, and I cover all the female flowers when they get about 2 days from opening. I gave our younger daughter (the one still at home) instructions that if I die, am abducted by aliens, or am otherwise unable to keep the flowers away from bees, she should hoe off the plant. The systemic was a desperation move...and it didn't work, anyway. There's at least one fat & healthy borer grub in every node along the vines for 10 or 12 sections at the base of each vine, and I'm losing the pumpkins the plant had set. SVBs are in the bottle gourds big time, too, and I haven't had them bother those at all before.

I'm thinking this is supposed to be fun, but with the combined forces of herbicide drift and insect pressure against me, it has become more work and frustration than it's worth, (even if I wound up with all the pumpkins I wanted). We'll see what next year brings, but I'm seriously considering cutting back to one or two plants, if any. If success is going to require that I throw a load of money at it, I'll just buy a few pumpkins and that will be good enough. We're on good-neighbor terms with the pro grower down the road, so...yeah.
The decorative gourds are doing pretty well, though I saw SVBs hanging out by them today. There are some nice fruits set. I'll see what happens.

With neither braggadocio nor false modesty-- I'm a pretty good gardener. I've been doing this for decades. I grow a wide variety of stuff in a very large garden and I usually have success. I'm harvesting 3 varieties of cucumbers, fava beans and black garbanzos, 4 kinds of melons, ground cherries, cauliflower, turnips, tomatillos, chiles galore, herbs... lots of stuff--- but I'm falling flat on my face with pumpkins this year!
In solidarity with those having a tough year--- Here are my Peanut, Magic Lantern, Early Giant, and Jamboree plants. They're pretty typical of what I've got growing...or _*existing*_, anyway. Only the one moranga was fair-sized and it's riddled with borer grubs (leaves are dying.) I usually keep things weed free around the plants, but I lost a little enthusiasm in the last couple weeks. (And yeah, I do know what's wrong with them, but I don't have a fix for it.)
These were planted in May as seedlings started in April, I believe.






.






.






.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty-- Your babies look wonderful! I hope you get more, but what you've got going so far is very, very nice!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

heeeheee-- I see those little fruits forming, and it makes me feel like trying again already. 😂
I do have 4 Toad fruits that look decent, though I had 3 or 4 more that blasted in the heat. Maybe next year won't be so darned hot... Eggplants don't want to pollinate in the heat, either. 😑


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> WitchyKitty-- Your babies look wonderful! I hope you get more, but what you've got going so far is very, very nice!


Out of 7 plants, 5 of which are huge and WERE healthy, and 6 of which are minis that usually put out dozens, what I have isn't much, though...and with more and more bugs showing up, and the PM hitting harder, earlier, due to the weather, I worry I will lose the ones I do have. I keep having to remove bugs from my babies. I suppose I'll be happy if I can, at least, keep what I have going, as some are better than none...but when you put soooooo much time and energy into it for so little, is it even worth it, anymore? I'm sure I'll keep growing some minis, next year, but I give up on any larger varieties.

You should try for some more mini varieties! You still have time for those if all goes well with the weather.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Baba Yaga's Gourd Hut is about to fall down


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Baba Yaga's Gourd Hut is about to fall down


I love the gourds. They remind me of the little ghosts on the Pac Man game, or perhaps a baby octopus. Either way, they seem perfect for Halloween. I hope the hut remains upright.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> I love the gourds. They remind me of the little ghosts on the Pac Man game, or perhaps a baby octopus. Either way, they seem perfect for Halloween. I hope the hut remains upright.


I'll have plenty of seeds if you ever want some


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Seems like there are a few pumpkin growers here that do not have flowers blooming yet. How long ago have you planted?
Are your plants in sunlight all day? I started seeing male flowers as soon as week 4 after I planted and then females popping up
a week later. At week 5 the patch really took off and now im in week 7 with males and females blooming daily. Sunlight is very
important for the plant to use the sun for nutrition. Watering next of course. Maybe that Morebloom would help. Im not heavy into
the science which is great information I learned here, thanks for posting that. Well good luck everyone. 🎃


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

We had some much needed rain at the end of last week, followed by 3 straight days of 90+ degrees. I’ve been able to weed most of the patch and have finally noticed several nice size pumpkins going. I desperately need to fertilize and add some Seven dust due to spotting an SVB and seeing their red eggs on a leaf today.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just for a bit of info so people know what it is they are battling:

The multi-clustered, red eggs on the undersides of leaves are usually Squash Bug eggs, not SVB eggs. They will hatch into tiny pale gray nymphs with black legs and start sucking on the leaves, stems and fruit as they grow.

Squash Vine Borers (SVB), also, have reddish eggs, but tend to lay their eggs, singularly or several spread apart a bit, near the base of the plant then, when they hatch, the grub/larvae comes up and bores into the base of the vine and usually kills the plant unless other node points have rooted along the vine to help keep it alive. SVB tend to go unnoticed until they have already started to get into your plant. I have seen where some people have pulled the larvae/grub out of the opened stem (Ew.) and then tried to bury the opening or seal it somehow to save the plant...I have only seen one SVB grub, myself, and just yanked the plant, since it had already done the damage.

Squash bugs look like shield or stink bugs when full grown, as SVB are a type of moth that is red and black.

Regardless of which pest it is, you want to get rid of the eggs!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Checking on the babies growing, yeah we have many orange ones but I like the different color ones
like these. Lady Godiva and Blue Dolls.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

@Rigormortor
There is something about your first pumpkin. It captures my imagination. The patterns remind me of the night sky - as if someone was staring into the solar system ... & ... it stared back


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

2020 Night photos of JBL tunnel.
Adding the extra cattle panel gave it far more depth then 2019. The vines are thicker & have more room to grow. The leaves are bigger & the fruit is healthier. Its probably due to more airflow. 

By October the leaves will be dry, dead & removed. The vines & jbls will look astonishing


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Rigormortor, you have some great looking pumpkins.

Witchykitty, the eggs I spotted were red and in a group of about 10, sitting on the top side of a leaf In a tight cluster. Does this sound like Squash Bug or SVB eggs?

Of course last night I had a dream about finding a gigantic SVB larvae. I cut open the vine to find a larvae that was 6 inches long.

kdestra, that tunnel is cool looking!!! Are there going to be lights on it as well?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Rigormortor, you have some great looking pumpkins.
> 
> Witchykitty, the eggs I spotted were red and in a group of about 10, sitting on the top side of a leaf In a tight cluster. Does this sound like Squash Bug or SVB eggs?
> 
> ...


Sounds more like squash bug eggs if there are many, are tightly clustered, and up on a leaf.

Sorry I gave you giant SVB larvae nightmares, lol!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WHelp. Half the corn blew over, I don't know if it'll survive but we tried to stand it back up. The first batch is tassling now, but if the half that blew over doesn't live, I doubt it'll pollinate well. 

The giant pumpkins are not thriving. I kinda expected them to take off by now.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

UnOrthodOx said:


> WHelp. Half the corn blew over, I don't know if it'll survive but we tried to stand it back up. The first batch is tassling now, but if the half that blew over doesn't live, I doubt it'll pollinate well.
> 
> The giant pumpkins are not thriving. I kinda expected them to take off by now.


The same thing happened to me last year. As long as the stocks aren't broken you can straighten them up and replant. I packed topsoil in a mound around their base. The top soil has a lot of clay so it helped keep them straight until they could root.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> WHelp. Half the corn blew over, I don't know if it'll survive but we tried to stand it back up. The first batch is tassling now, but if the half that blew over doesn't live, I doubt it'll pollinate well.
> 
> The giant pumpkins are not thriving. I kinda expected them to take off by now.


I'm sorry about your corn! I hope you can save it!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I found not only some more pumpkins growing, but I also found more eggs.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I found not only some more pumpkins growing, but I also found more eggs.
> View attachment 733051
> View attachment 733052


Great job on spotting those eggs


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Pest-laden year! I caught a bunch of squash bugs early, before they laid eggs, and so far so good-- no little ones yet. 

Down corn tends to "gooseneck" and stand back up, but yeah it can affect pollination even when the stand is good. 
My popcorn is a little behind schedule, but it looks healthy. Broom corn (a sorghum variety) is very tall, and starting to seed out. 
I did have a female Wyatt's Wonder flower today. I'm not sure the vine is large enough to support it, but I'm also not sure it would be wise to cull it and wait for the next one. I guess I'll try to consider anything I get to be a bonus at this point. 
WitchyKitty-- You're right about trying a late-season Hail Mary, but I couldn't find any JBL seeds. I put in a couple more decorative gourds, because the ones I got are doing pretty well so far.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Pest-laden year! I caught a bunch of squash bugs early, before they laid eggs, and so far so good-- no little ones yet.
> 
> Down corn tends to "gooseneck" and stand back up, but yeah it can affect pollination even when the stand is good.
> My popcorn is a little behind schedule, but it looks healthy. Broom corn (a sorghum variety) is very tall, and starting to seed out.
> ...


I might have some mini seeds left if you want me to mail you some. Let me know.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Pumpkin camo


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

(Edit - terrible auto correct)

Ooojen - I have JBLs too if you need some

Idk what it (is) about you pumpkins @Rigormortor they are fascinating

Yesterday we ha(d) severe T'storms warning but not a drop of rainfall. I was hoping to fill my bone dry rain barrels.... oh well.

Pumpkin vines have nearly covered the Witch weather vane.
QB are growing nicely. Per the Col. I made a hoop house to shade the one in full sun.
Random gourds look good. Lastly, no clue what this big white oval thing is. Probably a deformed white boer. I haven't decided what to do with it yet but knowing me ~ I wont have the heart to remove it


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I finally got a flower! So hopefully I will at the very least get one or two JBLs. I got 3 last year.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Checking out the patch last night


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

First year growing pumpkins! We have a few that are coming along well! Exciting!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the offers of JBL seeds! That's sweet of you both! It wouldn't be unheard of for us to have frost mid Sept, so I'll probably just try to get something out of the poor pathetic plants I have. There are 3 with female flowers, so maybe I'll get something besides the Toads and the gourds. I'm trying real hard to think positive. 
Rigormortor, your plants look fantastic! The Sugar Pie pumpkins I grew last year were patterned like your green and white ones, until the ripened to solid orange. Pretty either way--


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

We're dry here, too, Kdestra! When the rain spigot turned off, it turned off tightly! Your plants still look good, though! 

Ladyfrog-- Yay that they're blooming. The vines look good and you still should have plenty of time to get some little pumpkins! 

Ring-- Welcome and great that you're off to a good start! It's a fun, frustrating, and for many of us, addictive hobby!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

After seeing this little bumblebee tucked in all snug underneath a pumpkin leaf - it started to rain. Pumpkin leaf umbrella


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Rigormortor said:


> Checking out the patch last night
> 
> View attachment 733108
> 
> ...


Your field of pumpkin leaves remind me of lily pads (aquatic)


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght said:


> View attachment 733294


Pumpkin vines!!! No stopping the beasts


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ooojen's Turk Turbans are growing very nicely. I'm not sure how big they are going to get but one is already bigger then my coffee mug. They are absolutely adorable. 

(Edit) had to add this soup. 




__





Turban Squash Soup


A feast for your eyes as well as your taste buds: if you need a fall recipe to impress, make it this one.




paleoleap.com


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra-- That was about as big as any of mine got last year. There were loads of them, but they were mostly quite small (hence the "Tiny Turk", I guess.) 
I have plates that match your mug!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> Kdestra-- That was about as big as any of mine got last year. There were loads of them, but they were mostly quite small (hence the "Tiny Turk", I guess.)
> I have plates that match your mug!


Ohhh I just love the Turks!!! They are vastly different then anything I've ever grown before. I can't Thank You enough!! 
We bought the mugs & plates at an estate sale


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Godiva time. I have at least a dozen growing.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> The seed farm I usually purchase seeds from was closed down for several months due to covid so I missed my planting window. Last year at this time I was harvesting my corn crops:
> 
> View attachment 732837
> 
> ...


Photo updates: July 31, 2020 - One week and sprouts popping up everywhere. This is an old growth seed used by native American Indians ironically called "Bloody Butcher" because of it's deep red color. The corn is extremely hardy and grows very quickly. If you have trouble growing corn consider purchasing native American varieties as they are very hardy and grow really well.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> We bought the mugs & plates at an estate sale


Oooo, I don't have all those patterns; Love them all! 
I'm really glad you're enjoying the Turks! I'm enjoying the gourd book, too! Thanks!

Looking good Rigormortor!

My pumpkins' last hit was well-intended DH spraying them with fungicide without checking label directions (yeah, he knows better..._sigh_. I didn't even ask him to do it.) He mixed it WAY too strong and really burned the plants. It killed a few, but I've been watering and watering, and some of the survivors seem to be coming out of it a little. They're just ridiculously behind for how early I started them, but there's some hope of getting a few fruits.
I did massive assaults on SVB larvae, and buried stems to encourage adventitious roots. Now we'll see, but I have a little more hope than I did a week ago.
Old Growth below(curled leaves, contorted and brittle vines) and New Growth top (should be 20' longer).







A couple of these little strugglers actually have female flowers. I probably should take them off, but I'm afraid of not getting another shot at it. Magic Lantern is in the worst shape of the survivors, but it's a fairly "typical" pumpkin type, so I should be able to buy something like it if they don't manage mature fruit.
This one might be One Too Many-- it lost its marker. It's trying!








Rouge Vif d'Etampes is putting on some growth. It's just a matter of whether it can get enough moisture to develop the fruit in spite of the *badly* damaged stems from SVB assault. I did lots of node-burying. 








Jamboree has a similar-sized fruit just starting.
I have 2 Moranga plants. One hasn't even produced male flowers yet, but the other has 6 fruit that didn't blast (yet). It'll be fighting to get enough moisture through damaged vine bases, too. 
Two Toad plants produced 2 and 3 little mostly-mature pumpkins, and then stopped. I don't know whether they'll kick back into gear or not, but it's pretty likely I'll have _something_ to show from them.

The Daisy Gourds look very good-- as I said before, rather different from the forms I had last year-- broader and flatter. They're almost like a cross between the Daisy types I had last year and what Rupp seeds sells as "Gizmo". I like either type. 
Bottle gourds are doing better, too, but in our short-season climate I never know what will happen until harvest. I only put in a few this year, though they're normally my favorites.
Hoargarth, which is sold as a gourd, but is one of those "gourdkin" varieties, has some real potential! I love that one already. I don't expect it to be as dramatically colored as the online picture, but there's great variety in form from each of the 2 plants that are producing. They also have really long, relatively thin stems, so if a person is into those twisty stems, it would be possible to make them with Hoargarth. I really hope they'll dry and make long-term decorations. 

So-- I'm not going to have a great crop; that's a given. But I'm less discouraged than I was a week ago, since it seems the plants that didn't die are trying to make something of themselves.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Good that your corn is coming along, Skeleton Crew! 
I grew a few Bloody Butcher plants last year. They make a pretty impressive-looking ear!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think i have the cat on the pumpkins plate, too...I didn't know there was more to the set!!

My minis on the towers have given me a few more, now that temps are lower. I hope the newly started ones make it to maturity...i keep fighting the squash bugs, but there are always so many...

In my container, I still just have the one baby boo, and the other vine is an unknown, as it still hasn't given me a female. 

My Jarrahdale vine is still dropping females and I have just the one, still. It's close to maturity...i hope nothing gets it. I want to check under it, but the way it grew, I can't move it without snapping the vine. I see two females down on the end of the vine...one is dying, I can see, but the last one might actually make it to bloom. The issue, there, is I'm running out of time for it to do so and, if pollinated, make it to maturity. They take awhile to mature and harden up. We are now having below average Fall like temps, already. (Which I do enjoy, though, lol.)

Oh, and my two giant sunflowers are near bloom...one just started, today!! They are behind other sunflowers growing time, but they made it!! Now, if I can just keep the squirrels from attacking my only two once they open...


----------



## The Haunted Casa (Jul 18, 2020)

ooojen said:


> Oooo, I don't have all those patterns; Love them all!
> I'm really glad you're enjoying the Turks! I'm enjoying the gourd book, too! Thanks!
> 
> Looking good Rigormortor!
> ...


I am a first time pumpkin grower who needs HELP! I got started WAY late (10 days ago), but, that’s okay, especially during a pandemic year. . . .I just thought I’d try something I’ve always wanted to do! I don’t have much garden space at all, so I only planted a few seeds. . . My seedlings just sprouted in 2 areas, maybe 1 inch of growth. . . .do I cover now with some type of insect net/row cover, or wait til they get a bit bigger. . . .been reading about the threat of cucumber beetle and squash bore. . . .also anyone use Dr. Earth natural pesticide to try to keep pests from appearing in first place? I’ll take any and all advice I can get! Since I’m challenged for garden space, I planted small sugar pumpkins. . . .I wanted even smaller minis, but with my late start had trouble even finding seeds. Thanks for any suggestions anyone has!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The Haunted Casa -- If you tell us approximately where you're located, you can probably get advice that will be somewhat specific to your area. If you're somewhere in the SW US, and I'm in MN, what works for me might not be the best advice for you.
Here's a range map for squash vine borer reports, for starters:




__





Species Melittia cucurbitae - Squash Vine Borer - Hodges#2536


An online resource devoted to North American insects, spiders and their kin, offering identification, images, and information.



bugguide.net




Of course that's approximate. They don't stop at the state lines, and the western half of "SVB border states" don't have as many as the states along the Mississippi. Bur if you're out west, you probably don't have to worry.
Corn borer beetles shouldn't be a very big problem before blooming time...especially if you don't have corn fields around you.
Little sugar pie pumpkins are great ones to grow! You might still get some to ripen by Halloween, if conditions are good. Many of them are rated as 100 day or more, but that's not carved in stone.
I've not tried Dr. Earth, but maybe someone else here can give an opinion.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

I had a my pie pumpkin vine open a female flower yesterday, and I went and pollinated. Then overnight it seems like some animal ate most of the bud off. The fruit is still there. Don't know how long it takes those pollen tubes to get in there. The last bud on this plant didn't make it as there were no males around on the plant at all, so we'll see what happens with this one.
There are some new creatures around the garden this year as other things have been getting eaten too.
I'm thinking it may be time to put some protection around the pumpkins, and maybe attempt to mold some into a shape while I'm at it.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

hhh said:


> I had a my pie pumpkin vine open a female flower yesterday, and I went and pollinated. Then overnight it seems like some animal ate most of the bud off. The fruit is still there. Don't know how long it takes those pollen tubes to get in there. The last bud on this plant didn't make it as there were no males around on the plant at all, so we'll see what happens with this one.
> There are some new creatures around the garden this year as other things have been getting eaten too.
> I'm thinking it may be time to put some protection around the pumpkins, and maybe attempt to mold some into a shape while I'm at it.


Put chicken wire around your pumpkins to stop larger critters & rocks underneath to stop voles. You can spray your pumpkins with NEEM oil for mold & powder mildew. Which Kitty makes her own & has been very successful.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

With all the craziness this year is anyone worried about pumpkin theft? Not just from the patch but also from your displays? I'm not usually concerned about it but this year has been stressful


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Annnnnnd all the corn is down. Some of it again. I officially give up on corn. 6 years, one decent one. I'm done. 

On to full production of raven grass in the future instead. 

The giant pumpkins continue to fail to thrive, though the 2 JBLs seem to be doing well, I might get half an arch. 

All around my garden is mimicking the rest of 2020.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> With all the craziness this year is anyone worried about pumpkin theft? Not just from the patch but also from your displays? I'm not usually concerned about it but this year has been stressful


I can't display mine outside, anymore, because of my pumpkin craving squirrels...but I do worry about theft off the vine. My garden is right off the back alley and you can step over the low fence. I had people taking my pumpkins off the vine at my old house, years back...kids, that is...so I know it's possible.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Annnnnnd all the corn is down. Some of it again. I officially give up on corn. 6 years, one decent one. I'm done.
> 
> On to full production of raven grass in the future instead.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about your corn...
...yeah, gardening seems to be going he same route as 2020, I agree.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> With all the craziness this year is anyone worried about pumpkin theft? Not just from the patch but also from your displays? I'm not usually concerned about it but this year has been stressful


I've been agonizing about how much to put close to the road-- pumpkins and other decor. We won't have a party this year, so it will be all about a drive-by display. I also have a little less faith in others' good behavior right now than I've had in previous years.
We lost our dog just recently 💔, so she's not there to bark at/intimidate intruders anymore, either. 

hhh-- That's so frustrating! I hope the pollinated one sets and does ok. If the fruit is still on it, it has a good chance. It doesn't need the petals anymore, but still needs the stigma for at least the first day.

Sorry about the corn UnOrthodOx. Good that you have a decent option in raven grass, though.

We were lucky and didn't have our usual degree of July wind. The flip side is that we haven't had the rain that usually comes with it. It's dry out there. The broom corn (actually a sorghum) is flowering, but the popcorn isn't showing any sign of ears or tassels yet. It's already at the predicted mature height of 6 to 7 feet, and still growing. There's still time, but I'd be happy to see tassels.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> I've been agonizing about how much to put close to the road-- pumpkins and other decor. We won't have a party this year, so it will be all about a drive-by display. I also have a little less faith in others' good behavior right now than I've had in previous years.
> We lost our dog just recently 💔, so she's not there to bark at/intimidate intruders anymore, either.
> 
> hhh-- That's so frustrating! I hope the pollinated one sets and does ok. If the fruit is still on it, it has a good chance. It doesn't need the petals anymore, but still needs the stigma for at least the first day.
> ...


Oh no!!! I'm so so sorry about your dog. I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I always forget to join this thread, so glad Witchykitty reminded me. I have various things growing in the garden, and thanks to my compost barrel, pumpkins tend to spring up in random places. (I threw a jack-o-lantern in there one year, not realizing there would still be seeds left hidden in it, and the next year had 8 pumpkins growing in the middle of the lawn!) I also have a community garden that currently has 3 pumpkins in it.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Dont want to count my chickens before they're hatched ..... but I've got some real beauties coming in. 

Hubby named the first Queensland-blue pumpkin: Lumpy Space Pumpkin & the second one is "Brad" The 3rd on is also QB

Not sure what the last pumpkins are. Maybe Fairytale. Oh & I found another Turk so now there's 4


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

ooojen said:


> I've been agonizing about how much to put close to the road-- pumpkins and other decor. We won't have a party this year, so it will be all about a drive-by display. I also have a little less faith in others' good behavior right now than I've had in previous years.
> We lost our dog just recently 💔, so she's not there to bark at/intimidate intruders anymore, either.
> 
> hhh-- That's so frustrating! I hope the pollinated one sets and does ok. If the fruit is still on it, it has a good chance. It doesn't need the petals anymore, but still needs the stigma for at least the first day.
> ...


I'm so sorry about your dog 💔 It's so hard to lose our fur babies!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Checking on the patch. Doing fine.









Casper and a Big Moon growing


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the sypathy, folks. Our Ginger was well past the life expectancy for her breed (Great Pyrenees) but that doesn't make it any easier to let go.

SVBs finished off one of my Zucchini plants. I would like to think they'd be done laying eggs soon.
I had to laugh about the comment on not counting one's chickens. I thought the same thing the last couple mornings...as I counted well-set gourds (at least 27 daisies on 2 plants and I think at least 20 Hoargarths, but they're taking a little longer to mature.)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Something can kill zucchini? Wow, and here I thought it was the answer to world hunger....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Something can kill zucchini? Wow, and here I thought it was the answer to world hunger....


Believe it or not, one of my zucchini plants was killed, too...funnily, it still kept giving me zucchini, even as the plant was dying! I have a zucchini, right now, that I'm tempted to toss on someone's porch as I've eaten so much, already, lol.

Ooojen, you already know how heartbroken I am for you about your Ginger...hugs.

Lady Arsenic, glad to see you joined us!!

Everyone's pumpkins and gourds, that are surviving, are looking fantastic! I just love seeing all the pics of all of your different pumpkins and gourds I hope those of you who are starting late get some pumpkins by Halloween! 

My Jarrahdale plant that only got one to grow suddenly has 3 healthy females! One just opened, thus morning, and i hand pollinated it...which was so cute, as there were two bees sleeping in the flower and i was gentle as to not disturb them too much. They just chilled in there while I pollinated and talked to them. Lol.
One, which popped up on a secondary vine that I didn't see, should open, tomorrow, and the 3rd is a few days out, yet. I'm happy to have females...but i really don't see them maturing in time. There is just no way.

A female FINALLY opened up on that second little container mini vine. I pollinated that, too, so we will see if it survives and what it will be!! (I hope another baby boo or a stripy one!)

The rest of my minis just started putting out a lot of females due to the cooler weather. Some make it, some don't. We have hot temps coming back, this weekend, and squash bugs and PM are getting to be more than I can handle, so we will see what makes it of all the new ones.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> After seeing this little bumblebee tucked in all snug underneath a pumpkin leaf - it started to rain. Pumpkin leaf umbrella


This is a common practice with many animals in Japan. Watch the documentary _My Neighbor Totoro_ for a detailed look at critters using leaves for umbrellas.



Kdestra said:


> With all the craziness this year is anyone worried about pumpkin theft? Not just from the patch but also from your displays? I'm not usually concerned about it but this year has been stressful


At some point developing an existential exoskeleton is helpful. People are going to do what people are going to do. At best, we have to hope they choose the neighborly path and leave our stuff alone. We put out our decorations hoping that they remain, but we acknowledge that things may happen. We try to look at everything we do as something that one day will be no more. It's kind of Buddhist Lite. If we've already said goodbye to it, it doesn't hurt so bad when the day actually comes. Pumpkins will eventually rot no matter what we do. So, we take joy in their being part of our haunt as long as they're there. If they disappear a bit early, we'll get through it by remembering that they were glorious for a moment.

All that philosophical mumbo-jumbo aside, we bring most things in every night hoping to reduce the temptation to people who have poor impulse control. We worry more about squirrels than humans when it comes to our pumpkins. They chew on them, but rarely seem interested enough to actually eat them all up. I don't mind animals eating our veggies if they just don't waste them. Animals rarely get that concept. We'll probably bring in our pumpkins at night to help keep them away from nightly marauders, be they human or animal. It's good exercise lifting them up and putting them in the shed. That said, that approach won't work for Col. Fryght and his 500 pound pumpkins. It's best he listen carefully at night for dump trucks, skid loaders, or fork lifts. 



UnOrthodOx said:


> Annnnnnd all the corn is down. Some of it again. I officially give up on corn. 6 years, one decent one. I'm done.
> 
> On to full production of raven grass in the future instead.


A wise choice in our opinion. When gardening ceases to be fun, one should cease gardening. At least of the things that bring us grief. I'm giving up on quite a few things after this year, but there are still many things we enjoy that we're going to continue. Finding the balance is key. Well... that and remembering next year, no matter how much fun it is to plant every seed we own, we might need to remember the downside come late summer when we're swearing at the uncooperative buggers.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Kdestra: Every year I worry about pumpkin theft. Our family usually carves around 60-70 pumpkins each year, so starting in the beginning of September we start buying pumpkins once they arrive in the stores. Once we buy them we start placing them in our front yard along with the ones I've grown. We live in a very safe neighborhood, but that doesn't mean that someone won't come along and decide to smash or steal them. About 5 years ago we had someone take some of our decorative pumpkins and smash them on the street. Luckily this was a couple days after Halloween. Since then we haven't had any problems, but I still worry... I am happy to hear that you've got some nice pumpkins coming along. Fingers crossed that they keep growing like they are. 

UnOrthodOx: I'm sorry to hear about your corn. There's nothing worse than putting all that time and energy into something, only to see it ruined by the weather. I too grow ornamental corn each year to use for decorating the polls on the front of my house, and this year my corn is terrible. The last few years it's grown to about 10 feet tall and was perfect for decorating. This year the stalks are only about 6-7 feet tall for some reason. I don't put a whole lot of time or energy into the corn, so it doesn't stress me out too terribly bad. That said, I will be slightly disappointed if I won't have it to decorate. 

ooojen: I'm so sorry to hear about your dog. No matter how old they may be, it's always so hard to lose a member of the family. 

Rogormortor: The picture of your patch looks just like mine. I have so much going on that I can't tell how many I have goring. 

WitchyKitty: I'm glad to hear your Jarrahdale is finally starting to put out some more pumpkins. You should still have plenty of time for them to grow to full size before Halloween rolls around. 

My patch looks.......crowded. The entire area is filled with vines and leaves. I did have one plant that succumbed to something. I believe it has to do with a bug eating into the stump. It seemed to be slightly oozing and the leaves appeared to be getting what looked like powdery mildew on them. I still have a lot more plants that are thriving and look good. It's hard to say exactly how they are doing since the patch is so crowded, and I can't really get out into the middle to inspect what is growing. I haven't seen a few around the edges of the garden that look really good. I'd love to be able to get in there and give them some fertilizer, especially after all of the rain we've recently received, but I can't get to all of the plants and worry that I would do more harm than good. Maybe this weekend I'll venture out into the middle and try and take inventory.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> This is a common practice with many animals in Japan. Watch the documentary _My Neighbor Totoro_ for a detailed look at critters using leaves for umbrellas



I'll definitely watch this tonight. Thank you

Speaking of zucchini - Squash vine borers got one of mine. I'm bummed because I love grilled zucchini. I freeze loads of the stuff for winter. 

A baby crow fell out of the nest & hurt it's wing. Both families are very upset: humans & corvids. Hopefully it will rest & fly off when it feels better. 

Wish I could say 100% these pumpkins are Farytail but I can't. What ever they are, they are very pretty & popping up all over the back garden


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> I'll definitely watch this tonight. Thank you
> 
> Speaking of zucchini - Squash vine borers got one of mine. I'm bummed because I love grilled zucchini. I freeze loads of the stuff for winter.
> 
> ...


I hope The baby crow will be okay!!!

Back when I was about preteen age, my younger cousin found three young crows that had fallen out of their nest. Instead of letting mom and dad take care of them, they boxed them up and brought them home to me. Now, I had taken care of many injured and baby animals and birds at that point, so I know they thought they were doing a good thing by bringing them to me (A couple years younger than me and didn't know any better)...but I was kinda mad. I had no idea how to care for young crows and, at their age, they probably would've been okay if they had just left them where they were. This was the time before computers and cell phones, so I had very little resources to quickly find a way to either care for them or find a large bird rehab place. I tried to feed, water and care for them, but ended up losing all three. To this day, It still crushes my heart that I didn't do good enough for them, failed them, and they died, because of me. I had named them Alvin, Simon and Theodore, poor babies.
I love crows, but I can't help feeling a pang of sadness and guilt when I see them, now. They ALWAYS make me think of my three I couldn't save, so many years ago. If I had been given them, nowadays, I'd have had no problem either caring for them or calling up the area bird rehab place that I, now, know we have not too far away.

Yeah, anyway, my whole sob story was just because I worry about your fallen little baby crow and it made me sentimental. Sending good energy to the little baby.

I'm sorry they got your zucchini, too. I will be eating my, possibly, last one, tonight for dinner. I hope your pretty pumpkins that you have popping up are the Cinderellas that you want!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey guys...I got some volunteers going. LOL. I'll let you know if I get anything. . It just makes me happy to see pumpkin vines growing as we get closer to 31. Hopefully I missed the vine borer season, they have always wreaked havoc in years past...but this year is a free skate so I want be plotting any deaths if something happens to thee guys


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Hey guys...I got some volunteers going. LOL. I'll let you know if I get anything. . It just makes me happy to see pumpkin vines growing as we get closer to 31. Hopefully I missed the vine borer season, they have always wreaked havoc in years past...but this year is a free skate so I want be plotting any deaths if something happens to thee guys


I have seen people's volunteers do better than the ones they purposely grew so, hopefully, you will get something!!


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Photo updates: July 31, 2020 - One week and sprouts popping up everywhere. This is an old growth seed used by native American Indians ironically called "Bloody Butcher" because of it's deep red color. The corn is extremely hardy and grows very quickly. If you have trouble growing corn consider purchasing native American varieties as they are very hardy and grow really well.
> View attachment 733429
> 
> View attachment 733428


This is evidence that you get what you pay for, well sometimes you don't get anything. I can not stress this enough DO NOT PURCHASE SEEDS FROM BIG BOX STORES. Attached are recent photos of my corn crop. On the left are seeds from Baker Creek (organic, no GMO, old growth) and on the right are Burpee's brand from Home Depot. Notice the difference? The Baker seeds (left) are nearly 12" tall and every seed sprouted, the Burpee seeds (right) are barely 4" tall and only about 1/4 of them even sprouted. Same soil, same water, same sun and planted at the same time. Hay big bog stores do you need any more proof that your ripping people off...









August 08, 2020









August 08, 2020 - Left: seeds from Baker Creek Heirloom, Right: seeds from Burpee's purchased from Home Depot.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

heeheehee-- Totoro 💗

How's the crow, Kdestra? I hope he's ok.
An oriole hit the window here, and I spent the next hour or so hovering around to make sure nothing bothered him while he recovered his bearings. That one had a good outcome.

So sorry, WitchyKitty! I know that horrible impotent feeling when what you really want is omnipotence! There's no need to feel guilt if you did the best you could with the resources you had at the time, though.

Volunteers-- Good luck with yours, MMSH!
I just got ruthless this morning, and I feel bad about it. We finally got our front sidewalk put in late last summer, and landscaping around it has been one of my projects this year. I had a volunteer pumpkin come up right alongside the sidewalk, and try to take over the flowerbed. On the one hand, it was doing quite well-- much better than the deliberately-planted ones that got chem. burn. And-- Pumpkins!
On the other hand, it's just one year, and the plants it was phagocytotically devouring were perennials, and not all easily replaced, while the pumpkin was only going to be good for another 3 months at best. Plus there's the fact that we couldn't walk across that section of sidewalk.
Here it is, all torn out, pretty sad. (We are in dire need of rain, and I'm clearly not wasting water on the lawn.)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WK & Ooojen - we put water out for the crow last night. He really enjoyed it. We haven't seen him this morning but we han here his family up in the tree. Hopefully he got plenty of rest & was able to fly again. 
I'm glad the Oriele was able to fly away. I haven't see. One in years

We had lots of rain & temps are dropping. Hopefully the female flowers will grow into pumpkins


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> WK & Ooojen - we put water out for the crow last night. He really enjoyed it. We haven't seen him this morning but we han here his family up in the tree. Hopefully he got plenty of rest & was able to fly again.
> I'm glad the Oriele was able to fly away. I haven't see. One in years
> 
> We had lots of rain & temps are dropping. Hopefully the female flowers will grow into pumpkins


How cool is that crow!?!? I love when we get cool birds in our backyard, sometimes we're lucky enough to get this majestic osprey hang out. He like to land on my 8' tall cemetery fence I built.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I inspected my single Jarrahdale, and it looks like it's not going to make it. It's just about mature, but I think the squash bugs have been trying to suck on it, as I see little tiny dots all over it. (Same thing happened to my three I got the year before.) It will rot as soon as I take it off the vine. I am so heartbroken. I'm not trying to grow these, anymore. It's not worth it. The vine is massive, I barely get any fruit, and what I do get, gets tiny pin dot rot spots. I really thought I'd have, at least, the one, this year. 
All these stupid bugs!!!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, I inspected my single Jarrahdale, and it looks like it's not going to make it.


I'm so sorry! That's beyond frustrating!
I really hope there's still time for fruit to set, for both our sakes. "They" say 45 to 55 days from flower to mature fruit. I'm counting on us having that long! I've only got my Toads and the one SVB-ridden Moranga plant with pumpkins of any size at all. Quite a few of my plants haven't even set the tiniest pumpkin. I know this won't be a banner year, but I'd like at least ONE pumpkin on each surviving plant!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I'm so sorry! That's beyond frustrating!
> I really hope there's still time for fruit to set, for both our sakes. "They" say 45 to 55 days from flower to mature fruit. I'm counting on us having that long! I've only got my Toads and the one SVB-ridden Moranga plant with pumpkins of any size at all. Quite a few of my plants haven't even set the tiniest pumpkin. I know this won't be a banner year, but I'd like at least ONE pumpkin on each surviving plant!


Right?? Just ONE on each plant, at least, to make growing the whole plant worthwhile. My Jarrahdale and one of my minis are looking doubtful that they will give me anything, now. We will see. I hope you get, at least, one of everything!

I just went out and cleaned up so much dead and dying plant matter...tried to remove so many bugs...saw the worst case of Powdery Mildew I have ever had...I felt like I was just covered in the powdery stuff by the time i was done. It was just dusting off some of the leaves I was removing. I've never seen it do that, before. Usually, I get the powdery white spots, then the leaf starts to die...but some leaves were just covered in white powdery stuff that blew all over. Yuck. I had to cut away a bunch of tomato leaves due to the whiteflies and a bunch of cucumber leaves and vines, too, due to the cucumber beetles...which I have NEVER had an issue with, before. I think I see spots where SVBs may have entered the main vine of my Jarrahdale, too. I think it's only semi-surviving because it rooted in other spots.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> How cool is that crow!?!? I love when we get cool birds in our backyard, sometimes we're lucky enough to get this majestic osprey hang out. He like to land on my 8' tall cemetery fence I built.


Omg!!! I love ospreys. I watch Osprey cams all over the North America.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Right?? Just ONE on each plant, at least, to make growing the whole plant worthwhile. My Jarrahdale and one of my minis are looking doubtful that they will give me anything, now. We will see. I hope you get, at least, one of everything!
> 
> I just went out and cleaned up so much dead and dying plant matter...tried to remove so many bugs...saw the worst case of Powdery Mildew I have ever had...I felt like I was just covered in the powdery stuff by the time i was done. It was just dusting off some of the leaves I was removing. I've never seen it do that, before. Usually, I get the powdery white spots, then the leaf starts to die...but some leaves were just covered in white powdery stuff that blew all over. Yuck. I had to cut away a bunch of tomato leaves due to the whiteflies and a bunch of cucumber leaves and vines, too, due to the cucumber beetles...which I have NEVER had an issue with, before. I think I see spots where SVBs may have entered the main vine of my Jarrahdale, too. I think it's only semi-surviving because it rooted in other spots.


Not gonna lie.... this has been a tough year. 
The only good thing about covid is that I've been able to go on SVB patrol every hour (not lying) When telecommuting gets frustrating ~ I go outside with Pyrethrin & hunt them down. I've managed to kill more this year then ever before & if nothing else that makes me happy. 
Then again maybe I'm going insane 🎃☠🎃☠🎃☠


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I think a rabbit or something bit the end of my main vine. . still have 4 left for the battle.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I finally got a female flower and when I went to hand fertilize it today, there were ants all over the flowers. They were busy collecting pollen (I assume, I mean I asked them what they were doing but they didn't answer) so I have no idea if that will affect the success of my pollen intervention. 

I have an unconventional garden due to lack of flat land and trying to keep things out of reach of the deer so most things are growing in pots. I have a variety of squash and pumpkins that I'm trying this year. I have no idea what will work and what won't so it's all a mystery. So far, so good.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

This picture reminds me of a pumpkin stem & now I must make one.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> This picture reminds me of a pumpkin stem & now I must make one.


It really does! What a cool idea!


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

That pumpkin that got the flower eaten off, and the bent vine, seems to have pulled through. It's got a surprisingly substantial stem to it.








So I've got a couple pie pumpkins going, and a couple hullless seed pumpkins, but no carving ones in sight. A few of those vines are doing pretty good, just no pumpkins yet. We'll see.

It's fun to see how everyone's vines are doing!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool your pumpkin looks like a Lady Godiva. Here is a baby Blue Doll growing.









It will look like this when mature


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

hhh - that is an impressive stem. You should save it 🎃🎃

@Rigormortor - those are beautiful. Idk what it is about blue'ish pumpkins but I love them


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> hhh - that is an impressive stem. You should save it 🎃🎃


 It never occurred to me to collect stems until I saw a haunter say that their trip to the pumpkin patch gave them a whole grocery bag full of stems that they used on their fake pumpkins. What a brilliant idea. Saves hours trying to match the detail with foam and paint.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Borers got in the stems of my Toad pumpkins. We have a refrigerator out in finished shed, and I'm going to put them there and hope they hang on as long as possible. I intend to start setting up some fallish stuff in early Sept, transitioning into Halloween once Oct. starts. 
The pumpkins are pretty pathetic, but if the gourds can make it, I'll be happy. One of the decorative gourd types is shaped like a small lumpy pumpkin, and I'd be really pleased if they'd dry so I could use them in future years! Their stems are narrow, but very long, and they wind up pretty cool and twisty on some of the gourds. I'm hoping for the best!

Chubstuff-- Just read the Bears' "Zen of Haunting" page. 💗
I'm too rural for more than a smattering of TOTs at best...some years none at all. If were 10 years old again, I'd love to trick or treat at your place!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Jarrahdales growing.......


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Does anyone know if it's better to cut off the leaves of plants that contain powdery mildew, or is it best not to disturb the plants and possibly spread the disease? I have planted several different varieties in rows, and for some reason the one variety is about completely wiped out, but the rest still look pretty good. I didn't know if it is better to try and remove the leaves of the infected plants by cutting off the leaves and bagging them up, or should I just let them go. the plants in question are kind of hard to get to, and I'm afraid that I may do more harm than good by possibly trampling on a vine. That said, if doing this would be beneficial to the rest of the patch, then I'm willing to take that chance. If I can get the rest of the patch to make it 1 more month I'd be happy.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Does anyone know if it's better to cut off the leaves of plants that contain powdery mildew, or is it best not to disturb the plants and possibly spread the disease? I have planted several different varieties in rows, and for some reason the one variety is about completely wiped out, but the rest still look pretty good. I didn't know if it is better to try and remove the leaves of the infected plants by cutting off the leaves and bagging them up, or should I just let them go. the plants in question are kind of hard to get to, and I'm afraid that I may do more harm than good by possibly trampling on a vine. That said, if doing this would be beneficial to the rest of the patch, then I'm willing to take that chance. If I can get the rest of the patch to make it 1 more month I'd be happy.


It might be better if you sprayed with fungicide. Especially on the leaves that are hard to reach. There are several commercial brands but you can make some too. Google "Fungicide" and see if any of them might work for you.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

1. The oval shaped mutant gourds keep dying. If this one dies I'm ripping them out. 
2. Lots of Queensland Blues shaping up & starting to change colors
3. The mustard colored pumpkins are my absolute favorites. They are growing all over the garden
4. Ooojen's Turks are very hardy & beautiful. 

Didn't take a photo of JBL tunnel because I'm losing so many to black rot. I'm disappointed in Ferry Morse & wont buy again. Black rot is not impacting the Crown of Thorn gourds in the same manner. I'm very frustrated


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I just went out to spray some spotted lanternflies that I noticed around my garden and decided to finally to venture a little further out to see what I have growing. I was really excited when I came across 3 nice size pumpkins and 1 cushaw. Then I went to another section of garden where I have another type of pumpkin growing and I found a pumpkin that was about 14 inches tall! I was super excited until I got close and noticed that something has been eating it!!! I'm not sure if it's a ground hog or a squirrel. There were two other pumpkins within 6 feet of that pumpkin, and both of them were chewed on as well.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I just went out to spray some spotted lanternflies that I noticed around my garden and decided to finally to venture a little further out to see what I have growing. I was really excited when I came across 3 nice size pumpkins and 1 cushaw. Then I went to another section of garden where I have another type of pumpkin growing and I found a pumpkin that was about 14 inches tall! I was super excited until I got close and noticed that something has been eating it!!! I'm not sure if it's a ground hog or a squirrel. There were two other pumpkins within 6 feet of that pumpkin, and both of them were chewed on as well.
> View attachment 734021
> View attachment 734022


Omg!!! You have Spotted Lanternfly!!!! What are you spraying them with? Are they as gross as they look? 

Sorry something ate your pumpkin


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I had to look up spotted lanterflies-- not something we have here...yet. 
Your pumpkins/squash look great, Kdestra! The mustard-colored ones are fascinating! (Hahaha-- What does that say about me that I can be fascinated by a pumpkin? It's true, though.)
Sorry about your pumpkins getting chewed up, Mayor! I hope there are some of intact ones there yet.
I agree about the fungicide. If the leaves were easy to reach, clipping and bagging them would be a good idea, but if you have to wade through the patch, I think your instinct is probably right-- it could do more harm than good.

One of my volunteer gourds-- They look like avocados.






. .


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Does anyone know if it's better to cut off the leaves of plants that contain powdery mildew, or is it best not to disturb the plants and possibly spread the disease? I have planted several different varieties in rows, and for some reason the one variety is about completely wiped out, but the rest still look pretty good. I didn't know if it is better to try and remove the leaves of the infected plants by cutting off the leaves and bagging them up, or should I just let them go. the plants in question are kind of hard to get to, and I'm afraid that I may do more harm than good by possibly trampling on a vine. That said, if doing this would be beneficial to the rest of the patch, then I'm willing to take that chance. If I can get the rest of the patch to make it 1 more month I'd be happy.


Before the PM gets bad, or even starts, I usually make a homemade remedy spray to help fend it off. (I didn't get to do that, this year.) There are also sprays you can buy, out there, but I never want to spend the money for that much organic/natural spray (I don't use chemical/non-organic fungicide sprays in the veggie garden). When the PM gets really bad, I do start just carefully removing and disposing of the badly infected leaves. (Don't compost those infected leaves!) I don't have any idea if it's good or bad to remove the leaves, but I haven't ever had any issues in doing so, that I've noticed, anyway. It's hard to say, for sure, if my removing leaves would make the PM spread worse, or if it would've spread that much even had I left the leaves. I will say, though, that the PM is the worst I've ever had, this year, and if I shook the leaves too much I could see the white powdery spores fly off...so be very careful if they are badly infected not to spread those spores further.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra, I'm sorry about the Black Spot issue.
Mayor, I'm sorry your pumpkins are getting eaten.
For all the pumpkin, gourd and corn pics that are doing well, they all look great!!


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

*This is my first year trying to grow pumpkins and started kinda late.*
*So I started the seeds in an AeroGarden. Any tips for transplanting 
them? The way the one is growing, it definitely cannot stay inside 🎃
The one with the huge leaves is a Rouge Vif d'Etampes.
*
*Thanks!*


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> I had to look up spotted lanterflies-- not something we have here...yet.
> Your pumpkins/squash look great, Kdestra! The mustard-colored ones are fascinating! (Hahaha-- What does that say about me that I can be fascinated by a pumpkin? It's true, though.)
> Sorry about your pumpkins getting chewed up, Mayor! I hope there are some of intact ones there yet.
> I agree about the fungicide. If the leaves were easy to reach, clipping and bagging them would be a good idea, but if you have to wade through the patch, I think your instinct is probably right-- it could do more harm than good.
> ...


We get warnings about Spotted Lanternfly but I haven't seen one yet. I'm always on the lookout. Parts of Virginia has them 




__





Spotted Lanternfly in Virginia







ext.vt.edu





Can't guarantee the seeds of the mustard pumpkins will be like the parents but I'll send you seeds if you want.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MomeWraith said:


> *This is my first year trying to grow pumpkins and started kinda late.*
> *So I started the seeds in an AeroGarden. Any tips for transplanting
> them? The way the one is growing, it definitely cannot stay inside 🎃
> The one with the huge leaves is a Rouge Vif d'Etampes.*
> ...


That is sooo cool. Look at how healthy that plant is. Is it possible to replicate the way its growing outside?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome MomeWraith (Love the name! Outgrabe on!) Cool system! 
Cucurbits can be a little touchy about transplanting, so try to upset the roots as little as possible when you do-- and probably the sooner the better. The plants look nice and healthy though! It's just that the smaller the roots are, the easier it is to keep them undamaged.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

chubstuff said:


> It never occurred to me to collect stems until I saw a haunter say that their trip to the pumpkin patch gave them a whole grocery bag full of stems that they used on their fake pumpkins. What a brilliant idea. Saves hours trying to match the detail with foam and paint.


Now I don't feel so weird. LOL. I save them every year if I'm trying to sculpt a pumpkin stem later on. Pictures are fine, but there is nothing like having a 3d model in front of you.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I have a few stems saved up for that purpose, but I've yet to make a mache pumpkin.. I'd have to store those, whereas the real ones I get to just toss in the compost and do something new the next year.

I'm trying copper for powdery mildew this year, and so far things look decent, but it's still pretty early.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> Omg!!! You have Spotted Lanternfly!!!! What are you spraying them with? Are they as gross as they look?
> 
> Sorry something ate your pumpkin


I sprayed them with a mixture of 1 gallon of water mixed with 2 ounces of cooking oil and 2 tablespoons of Dawn dish soap, and it seemed to work. The first two pics are of the larvae and the last picture is of an adult.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I just went out to spray some spotted lanternflies that I noticed around my garden and decided to finally to venture a little further out to see what I have growing. I was really excited when I came across 3 nice size pumpkins and 1 cushaw. Then I went to another section of garden where I have another type of pumpkin growing and I found a pumpkin that was about 14 inches tall! I was super excited until I got close and noticed that something has been eating it!!! I'm not sure if it's a ground hog or a squirrel. There were two other pumpkins within 6 feet of that pumpkin, and both of them were chewed on as well.
> View attachment 734021
> View attachment 734022



Wow I can't believe some animal is eating an immature pumpkin. I would think all animals find them bitter tasting and
wouldn't like them. We have a rabbit living in our patch, he/she eats some male flowers but hasn't messed with any
pumpkins at all. I put up a chicken wire fence a couple years ago on a vegetable garden I made for my wife that
rabbits were eating her leaf lettuce.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Rigormortor said:


> Wow I can't believe some animal is eating an immature pumpkin. I would think all animals find them bitter tasting and
> wouldn't like them. We have a rabbit living in our patch, he/she eats some male flowers but hasn't messed with any
> pumpkins at all. I put up a chicken wire fence a couple years ago on a vegetable garden I made for my wife that
> rabbits were eating her leaf lettuce.


I'm not sure what it is, but we've already caught groundhogs and rabbits in a trap we set up along the outside fence. I've also seen groundhogs, rabbits and squirrels inside the patch as well. Whatever it was, it sure was hungry because they ate a pretty good amount of the one pumpkin. If something wasn't eating it, then it must have just been scratching at the outside of the pumpkin.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Deer love pumpkins. Ask me how I know. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor, I don't recall seeing pics of the corn. How is it doing?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> Deer love pumpkins. Ask me how I know. {Insert Smiling Pumpkin Emoji}.


It's funny you say that. My patch is located behind the office that I work at, and when talking to my boss this morning, and mentioning the pumpkins that were eaten, he said that he saw a deer about 50 yards from my patch just recently. 



Col. Fryght said:


> Mayor, I don't recall seeing pics of the corn. How is it doing?


To be honest, the corn isn't photo worthy. I don't know if it was the extreme heat wave that he we had, combined with no rain and not enough watering, or what it was, but the corn is really sad looking this year. The last two years I'd say it was around 11-12 feet tall. This year the tallest maxed out at about 7 feet tall.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

9 weeks in with the pumpkin patch. Many are growing which is cool. pics of orange ones.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I have one mini pumpkin growing _happy dance_


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hubby & I were out killing squash bugs & stomping eggs. The garden looks really good. If we can get all of the current pumpkins across the finish line - this will be one of my most successful years. The jbl tunnel on the other hand might just get cut down.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

My pumpkin tower (ferry morse mini harvest blend) has been putting out tons of male flowers for weeks. Not one female in sight.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

CJSimon said:


> My pumpkin tower (ferry morse mini harvest blend) has been putting out tons of male flowers for weeks. Not one female in sight.
> View attachment 734415


Usually the male flowers come first but I'm not gonna lie. I bought the Ferry Morse harvest blend too & have been left completely underwhelmed. Last year I planted seeds I saved & had over 50 jbls by now. This year I have (not lying) 10. I try to remind myself that the Temps were in the mid/high 90s for 2 months but that didn't seem to stop my other pumpkins, gourds or squash


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a few pumpkins starting now, but the great frustration is how many animals still seek to mess up everything. The bees are visiting all our squash and pumpkins which is nice, but for some reason this year and totally ignoring tomatoes and peppers. They flower, but the bees don't visit. However, the moles and other diggers do. I keep finding their holes as I water our vegetables few haven't suffered from being dug up from the underside. Sigh... I guess the thought that the deer chewing them down from the top wasn't damaging enough. 

Oh well, all the new raised beds we make this year will have wire on their bottoms. There won't be a lot of veggies next year, but at least they won't have to worry about what's beneath their roots trying to dig them out.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

@ooojen 
The turk vines are dying do you think I should harvest the big turks or leave on vine?
Thank you


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I wasn't fast enough...I looked out the kitchen window and saw a squirrel at the top of my second giant sunflower that hadn't even bloomed, yet...by the time I got out there, the squirrel and the unopened sunflower head were both gone. What is he going to do with an unopened sunflower head that has no seeds, yet?!?! AARRRGG!!!!! It was, apparently, already working on taking the seeds from the one that has bloomed...and those seed aren't fully mature, yet, either...so why not keep working on that one instead of destroying one that hasn't opened, yet?! They were the only two I got, this year, and all were destroyed, last year. I give up, I guess. I'll have to stick with smaller sunflowers that the squirrels can't climb like trees... 

I still only have the one Jarrahdale that may not even make it...all the rest that kept trying to grow died or never got a chance to bloom. I gave up and removed almost all of the vine that was wrapping around the garden and am going to try to let the one I have finish maturing on the remaining vine. I removed as many squash bugs an such from off of it as I could find and, as much as I hated to do it, made a ring of seven dust around it. (It's outside the raised beds on the mulched walkway, so it won't harm and veggies and it's near no flowers so it won't hurt any good bugs.) The vine is holding it down to the ground, so I can't look under it to see if there is hole, bites or damage. I do see one spot that had opened, but it looks like it healed over. It's all the tiny dots that worry me, as my Jarrahdales the year before all got those and rotted as soon as I removed them from the vine. We will see. (The odd thing about the Jarrahdale vine, is that the very base of the plant, where it looks like SVBs blew out each main stem bottom and was nearly dead, now has a small, healthy green bush of leaves. So strange. I left it because it was green and pretty, lol.)

I still only have one, single, tiny baby boo. The vine is completely brown and dead, so I'll have to harvest it, soon...really, I could now, but I'm trying to leave it on as long as possible. The other vine in that planter just wasn't strong enough to let it's pumpkins mature. Every one died after germination. I ripped that vine up, too.

My tower grown pumpkins...Little Octobers and JBLs...are getting close to done for the season. I have trimmed a lot of the vines back and am just letting the fruit I have mature, now. Not as many as I'd like, like last year, but I think I'll be able to fill my two baskets...I hope...the squash bugs are relentless and going after the fruit, now.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Sprayed some bloom booster on my three plants today. I bet I have 12 males on a 10ft vine...no females. Here's to hopes


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I went out and I think I counted 13 minis, total, and my one, possibly damaged Jarrahdale. Sigh. Seven plants and that's all I have?? I thought I had more minis than that. Some must not have made it. 
Well, I guess it's better than none...

(Side note: Anyone who wants to join the Secret Reaper, sign ups end tomorrow! This year is one of our lowest for people joining the Big Main Reaper, probably due to everything going on in the world, right now. I know I almost didn't join due to our current financial status due to the virus. If anyone would like to play, come on over to the thread, sign up, make a list and message bethene!) 

Okay, back to pumpkins and such, now. 🎃


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

My Casper is putting out females but no males 🤔 The deer got my two tomatoes that were almost ready. Other than that, I have a few cucumbers growing and still just one JBL. I will give the deer a pass because it's a doe and her two fawns and they like to come look at me when I'm in the pool. Such sweet little babies 💞


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

It’s amazing that the pumpkin growing season is already winding down. Where did this summer go? It seems like we were all just putting the seeds in the ground, and here we are talking about harvesting.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> It’s amazing that the pumpkin growing season is already winding down. Where did this summer go? It seems like we were all just putting the seeds in the ground, and here we are talking about harvesting.


Yes I planted 1 June and felt like I was maybe 2 weeks behind. My patch is still growing and im looking at a few pumpkins I think
will be ready to pick now or in the next 3-4 weeks. Definitely harvest all by mid October We had a very long winter and didn't come out
of freezing temps until mid May. That was the big delay for planting. Anyway were having fun with the pumpkins and getting ready
for the big day.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a single mini! ....this is thus far the worst garden year I've ever had...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I have a single mini! ....this is thus far the worst garden year I've ever had...


That mini will be the most loved mini, being the only one!
I'm sorry you didn't get more. Maybe there is still time to get more?

This really has been a bad year.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

I think I may have found one of the reasons that my tomatoes and peppers are performing so poorly. This year the bees don't seem to be visiting the flowers nearly as much as in years past. They seem to visit the squash and pumpkin, but not the other veggies. So, I have bunches of zucchini and other mutant squashes growing from last year's seeds, but few tomatoes, and none of them particularly impressive. The other frustration is almost every squash blossom I have is inhabited by at least one cucumber beetle. Not sure what that's all about, but they don't live long to explain their reasoning.

Here is one of my mutant squashes. I like it. It's a cross between the yellow and probably a Mexican squash which showed up last year from I don't know where. I've never planted them, but it showed up growing far away from all the other squash, so I just left it there and harvested the squash. It's just as likely that it's a cross between a yellow and a standard zucchini. They pretty much all taste the same to me. hahaha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> I think I may have found one of the reasons that my tomatoes and peppers are performing so poorly. This year the bees don't seem to be visiting the flowers nearly as much as in years past. They seem to visit the squash and pumpkin, but not the other veggies. So, I have bunches of zucchini and other mutant squashes growing from last year's seeds, but few tomatoes, and none of them particularly impressive. The other frustration is almost every squash blossom I have is inhabited by at least one cucumber beetle. Not sure what that's all about, but they don't live long to explain their reasoning.
> 
> Here is one of my mutant squashes. I like it. It's a cross between the yellow and probably a Mexican squash which showed up last year from I don't know where. I've never planted them, but it showed up growing far away from all the other squash, so I just left it there and harvested the squash. It's just as likely that it's a cross between a yellow and a standard zucchini. They pretty much all taste the same to me. hahaha
> 
> View attachment 734591


Awww, your mutant squash is pretty!! 

As for your peppers and tomatoes, they pollinate a bit differently than things like squash and pumpkins. Squash and Pumpkins need something to bring pollen from the males to the females to be pollinated. Tomatoes and peppers don't have male and female flowers, so the pollen is contained in each flower...they self pollinate. Movement, pollinators and wind can move the pollen to the parts of the flowers it's needed. If you have little pollinators or wind or such, you can help pollination along, yourself. I have read some people take things that vibrate, such as an electric toothbrush, and touch it, on, next to the flower bunches to give them a really good shake. Some people will take a paintbrush and move pollen around, too, inside the flowers and from flower to flower for each different pepper. For my tomatoes, I just shake the whole cage of each plant quickly, every so often when I think about it. My pepper flowers, I just go around and give quick little taps to the stems near each flower or shake the stake I have them tied to, again, if I happen to be out there. I have found it helps, a little to do the shaking if production is low.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> @ooojen
> The turk vines are dying do you think I should harvest the big turks or leave on vine?
> Thank you


I wish I had good advice! Mine kept on going until the first freeze-- our growing season is probably several weeks shorter. If the vines are dying, though, they won't have any energy to put into the fruit, so the they're probably safer from rot and from pesky little vermin if you do pick.


UnOrthodOx and Witchy Kitty-- I sympathize! I thought last year was tough, but this is by far the worst pumpkin year I've ever had. Between chemical drift from the adjacent field and SVBs, it was bad. 
If warm temperatures hold and we don't have an early frost, I still might get a little reward for my efforts..."little" being the operative word. I had 5 nice Toads, but they won't last until October. Not sure about the early Morangas. The rest aren't even close to maturing yet.
The gourds were in a more protected spot, and had better soil. They're looking pretty good, and I hope that continues. They too can use another 6 weeks of good weather, but there's a good chance they'll prove to be worth the effort I put into them. (There's no way the pumpkins will even come close.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry about your pumpkins, ooojen...holding out hope for your gourds!

I know many are having a rough growing year, but I hope everyone gets, at least, something, for their Fall decor...whether it be pumpkins, gourds, corn, ect.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> I think I may have found one of the reasons that my tomatoes and peppers are performing so poorly. This year the bees don't seem to be visiting the flowers nearly as much as in years past. They seem to visit the squash and pumpkin, but not the other veggies. So, I have bunches of zucchini and other mutant squashes growing from last year's seeds, but few tomatoes, and none of them particularly impressive. The other frustration is almost every squash blossom I have is inhabited by at least one cucumber beetle. Not sure what that's all about, but they don't live long to explain their reasoning.
> 
> Here is one of my mutant squashes. I like it. It's a cross between the yellow and probably a Mexican squash which showed up last year from I don't know where. I've never planted them, but it showed up growing far away from all the other squash, so I just left it there and harvested the squash. It's just as likely that it's a cross between a yellow and a standard zucchini. They pretty much all taste the same to me. hahaha
> 
> View attachment 734591


Toss them in EVOO, sprinkle with kosher salt then grill 
NOM!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> I wish I had good advice! Mine kept on going until the first freeze-- our growing season is probably several weeks shorter. If the vines are dying, though, they won't have any energy to put into the fruit, so the they're probably safer from rot and from pesky little vermin if you do pick.
> 
> 
> UnOrthodOx and Witchy Kitty-- I sympathize! I thought last year was tough, but this is by far the worst pumpkin year I've ever had. Between chemical drift from the adjacent field and SVBs, it was bad.
> ...


The Turks are the coolest things I've ever grown. I'm waiting a little longer now because new fruit set & our Temps dropped.

We our out there dawn to dusk (thanks covid) killing eggs & adults. I'm not sure if there are more squash bugs this year or if we just are better at finding them. Anyway, I'm happy with my crazy patch of strange & unusual pumpkin babies. Maybe a few of them have the face only a mother could love but they make me smile.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I just shake the whole cage of each plant quickly, every so often when I think about it. My pepper flowers, I just go around and give quick little taps to the stems near each flower or shake the stake I have them tied to, again, if I happen to be out there. I have found it helps, a little to do the shaking if production is low.


I will give it a try. All things considred, it's time I tried to shake something up. 



Kdestra said:


> Toss them in EVOO, sprinkle with kosher salt then grill
> NOM!


I go that route and a combination of bread crumbs and Parmesan cheese cooked in the oven. Right now, with 90+ degree temperatures, I'm holding off cooking in the oven. But at least the grill option is sounding better because it's outdoors.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

chubstuff said:


> I think I may have found one of the reasons that my tomatoes and peppers are performing so poorly. This year the bees don't seem to be visiting the flowers nearly as much as in years past. They seem to visit the squash and pumpkin, but not the other veggies. So, I have bunches of zucchini and other mutant squashes growing from last year's seeds, but few tomatoes, and none of them particularly impressive. The other frustration is almost every squash blossom I have is inhabited by at least one cucumber beetle. Not sure what that's all about, but they don't live long to explain their reasoning.


Ooo, something I'm strangely qualified to comment on. Proved this to a farmer back when I was 10, saving him pollination fees from the local beekeepers. (yes, pollination fees) 

What you likely are seeing is squash bees. They exclusively pollinate cucurbits/squash. Generally they are easy to attract, just plant squash. They are solitary and shelter in the flowers as they close. 

Perhaps ironically, honey bees SIMPLY CAN'T (and thus wont) pollinate your peppers/tomatoes, their saddle bags literally cannot carry the pollen. So if you or your neighbors are running honey bee hives, you're actually driving away some native bees that pollinate the tomatoes/peppers. However, these are by design self pollinating. Bees and other pollinators just tend to help them produce BIGGER fruits. 

If you're interested in helping them along, you need to attract Bumble bees and sweat bees. Native sunflowers can go a long way here, as well as leaving areas of your garden 'messy' and undisturbed. I have a bee corner that has some xeriscaped plants, doesn't get tilled or watered. Sweat bees dig little burrows over there all the time, and the bumblebee hive at the base of the shed is left well enough alone. 

The farm I worked built little shelters for native bees, and I caught and relocated several bumble bee hives and numberous leafcutter bees (convincing the farmer that the leafcutters weren't eating the leaves but using them to make a nest and it wasn't really hurting the plants was interesting). He claimed to see a 10% increase the first year, and 20% thereafter. I ran the entire farm 6 years later as his health faded, and expanded the program to many other species out of sheer curiousity but can't comment on how much they helped or not.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Ooo, something I'm strangely qualified to comment on. Proved this to a farmer back when I was 10, saving him pollination fees from the local beekeepers. (yes, pollination fees)
> 
> What you likely are seeing is squash bees. They exclusively pollinate cucurbits/squash. Generally they are easy to attract, just plant squash. They are solitary and shelter in the flowers as they close.
> 
> ...


Ahh, now that I think of it, I do have squash loving bees...who sleep adorably in my pumpkin flowers...but, also, get bumblebees due to certain flowers I have, including the Sunflowers I grow very close to my tomatoes and just feet from my peppers. Maybe that's how I do okay on peppers and tomatoes, along with my own self pollinating assistance. I love all my different bees.

Good info, UnOrthodOx! Good to know all the bee details! I'll make sure to keep growing my different Sunflowers in the garden!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Love reading your post @UnOrthodOx & WK
Bees, hornets, hover flies & everything else that pollinates fascinates me. It wasn't until we bought our house several years ago that I learned about Fig Wasps. Thats because there is a massive fig tree in the back yard. Fig wasps are so tiny you can barely see them. But thanks to them I was able to make my Maker's Mark Fig Jam this morning. We will serve the jam with bri & blue cheese on foccia during Halloween





Fig Wasps







www.fs.fed.us


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh wasps. Yes, wasps were my specialty when I was actually working on my degree. Though longhorn beetles remain my FAVORITE insects, wasps are absolutely fascinating. By extension, I got roped into bees. 

I'm somewhat locally famous for dealing with "dangerous" species among the local bug people. 

I've kept just about everything as a pet. From black widows to pepsis wasps (tarantual hawk). 

And, yes, I agree with the Schmidt pain index on pepsis wasp stings. "A bolt out of the heavens. Lie down and scream." 









Ranking the Pain of Stinging Insects, From ‘Caustic’ to ‘Blinding'


One passionate entomologist poetically describes and ranks over 70 species' painful stings.




www.atlasobscura.com





Wasn't from my pet one either, complete accident, no car AC, it was sitting on the door when I stuck my arm out the window. I did NOT make it to work on time that morning. Nearly called 911 but realized it had taken several minutes for me to think THAT clearly, so it was already getting better.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't quite know from this chart which wasp it was...it was so many years ago...but I had a wasp fly up my sleeve. Being the idiot that I was, apparently, I instinctively started batting at my arm, trying to get the wasp out of my sleeve...of course, this scared the wasp and made it a wee bit angry, so I'm freaking out, the wasp is freaking out and, needless to say, it stung me all over my arm while in my sleeve. PAIN! I got it out, alive, if I remember, and thankfully, I'm not allergic...I'll get a little sting bump and mark for a bit, but nothing allergy related where I swell up or need to go to the ER...but that didn't make it hurt any less! 

The only other time I've been stung was another "accident"...would you believe I stepped on a dead fluffy bumble bee, barefoot? The stinger went right into the soft spot at the base of my baby pinky toe. That is a tremendously tender spot and hurt so bad. 

I'm not really scared of bees and wasps, though. I work out in the garden with them all the time, flying around me. I hand pollinate flowers that have other bees in there...we all mind our own business. I can respect to be careful around a large nest of wasps, though, of course.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

All I have to say about all of this is OUCH!!! I had a bumblebee fly up inside the back of my shirt once as I was walking to my car. It wasn't happy when I sat down and leaned back, trapping it and squishing it. I'm not sure how many times it stung me before I figured out what was going on and jumped out of the car. The little bigger survived and flew away while I was in the house tending my stings. So that was bad enough, I don't even want to think about how much all these other stings must have hurt! By the way, I started my day seeing an article about another murder hornet that was captured about 4 hours north of me (in Washington state). I could share the picture if y'all are interested but suffice it to say it was 3 inches long!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I keep a hive of honeybees just for fun (and a little honey for our family). They don't seem to step on native bees' territory much, but I imagine it helps that we have a pretty good supply of nectar sources in the area. 
It made me happy to see more bumblebees than usual this year-- our little fuzzy sonicators, buzz-pollinating the peppers and eggplants. 

Popcorn is finally starting to tassel, but the rootworm beetles are eating the silks as quickly as they form. Dang those little beasts! I'm not really interested in the corn for its stalks. I have far more cornstalks available than I can possibly use. I want the popcorn ears!
The broom corn (sorghum) is doing well, though.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, Ladyfrog, I'm glad they haven't made their way here...yet. 
I got dozens of stings from yellow jackets when I was little kid. My brother stirred up the nest, and I was collateral damage. I was just 5 and he was pushing 8, so he could run faster (though they got him good too.) We ran for the house, and Dad brushed the stinging wasps off us. He wound up with stung-up swollen hands and we kids wound up stung all over.
You'd think that could be the root of a phobia, but no. I don't like the vile little buggers, but I can face them down ( 😂 ) and I still like bees... though I do get stung now and then. I'm barefoot all the time, and I step on them on occasion, or I feel an insect land on me and I instinctively try to brush it off without checking what it is. No big deal at this point.
I only once had anything worse than a paper wasp sting me. I was hiking in a far-away tropical spot and got hit by some kind of wasp. The sting-spot turned necrotic and didn't heal for weeks!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> I keep a hive of honeybees just for fun (and a little honey for our family). They don't seem to step on native bees' territory much, but I imagine it helps that we have a pretty good supply of nectar sources in the area.
> It made me happy to see more bumblebees than usual this year-- our little fuzzy sonicators, buzz-pollinating the peppers and eggplants.
> 
> Popcorn is finally starting to tassel, but the rootworm beetles are eating the silks as quickly as they form. Dang those little beasts! I'm not really interested in the corn for its stalks. I have far more cornstalks available than I can possibly use. I want the popcorn ears!
> ...


I'm really weird in an I think honeybees should be treated as the invasive species they are kind of way, I'll admit. 

They're useful if you're planting many non-native crops, and can be fun to keep, but few realize they have a mile foraging radius, and the recent push for backyard beehives as a general course ( at least here) IS having an impact on native bees as that density is out-competing native bees. I have 4 neighbors with beehives, all wondering why they are struggling, and yet not planting nectar rich sources. My sweat bee and leafcutter bee population has dwindled in the last two years as a result. I took steps to help this year with some of my plantings, but I can't supply THAT many hives alone.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

UnOrthodOx said:


> What you likely are seeing is squash bees. They exclusively pollinate cucurbits/squash. Generally they are easy to attract, just plant squash. They are solitary and shelter in the flowers as they close.


We don't have many squash bugs to deal with until very late in the season, long after the flowering is over and long after I care what's happening to the vines. What we have is the critter below. We call them cucumber beetles. They might have other names based on locality. They are the single most populace insect we've had this year suitable for squishing. Pretty much everything else has been an insect that we leave alone. Oddly enough, we've had quite a few ladybugs this year. Every single one I have found has been on a weed I was pulling. Not one on our veggies or flowers. I like them and all, but they're protecting the weeds. I know at least our artichokes have had aphids, although not one lady bug.












UnOrthodOx said:


> However, these [tomatoes and peppers] are by design self pollinating. Bees and other pollinators just tend to help them produce BIGGER fruits.


I will let them know. Apparently my tomatoes and peppers didn't get the memo. 



UnOrthodOx said:


> If you're interested in helping them along, you need to attract Bumble bees and sweat bees. Native sunflowers can go a long way here, as well as leaving areas of your garden 'messy' and undisturbed. I have a bee corner that has some xeriscaped plants, doesn't get tilled or watered. Sweat bees dig little burrows over there all the time, and the bumblebee hive at the base of the shed is left well enough alone.


We love our bumble bees, although we don't know where they come from anymore than we know where the honeybees come from. Our bumblebees and all our smaller bees are ignoring the tomatoes in favor of other flowering plants. The bumblebees especially like our artichokes and other weed thistles. Smaller bees like our dandelions. We do know where many of our smaller bees come from. While we call them mason bees, they very well could be something else. However, this year we put up our mausoleum quite early. There are sections of it where the corrugated plastic wasn't spackled in because I got tired of doing it. All the little holes became homes for the bees for a few months. We didn't have the heart to shoo them away because they weren't bothering anyone, but now they seem to have raised their brood and moved on.










Another spot that has long been a home for bees was our fallen apple tree. Our neighbor cut it down years ago for us, and we just left it there because we thought it was fun to watch it decay. We're haunters, after all. Decaying things are sort of our bread and butter. But now that the bark has completely rotted away, the mason bees no longer nest there. I'm wondering if going out and drilling them holes might encourage them to return, but I haven't done any research on it yet. That's sort of a fall project.










If you haven't noticed from the tree picture yet, our yard is by default this year very xeriscaped. I just haven't been able to keep up with the weeds once they overgrew during the time my tiller and mower were both in the shop. That was followed by burrowing creatures digging up nearly every vegetable I had planted and even some of the flowers. At a certain point I just threw my hands up in the air and gave up. The weeds and grass cover the pathways and beds, and I'm okay with that. I will start mowing the pathways soon. Grass tends to out-compete most of the weeds and blackberries when things get mowed frequently. As for my beds, they're still about 50/50 weeds vs actual plantings. I have been slowly turning the ratio back in favor of planted choices, but I'm in no hurry. The weeds at least keep the dust down until something grows in their place. So, Next year I will tend to a smaller garden. One that is commensurate with my skill set and physique.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

ooojen said:


> The broom corn (sorghum) is doing well, though.
> View attachment 734712


Okay... I know that you don't get any edible corn from them, but as just a Halloween prop, the sorghum kicks the non-existent butts of every other type of corn out there for creepy looking corn. Those tassels actually make the broom corn look more ominous than regular corn tassels. The gaps between leaves makes them look somehow older and more decrepit than regular corn; and they've not even dried out yet. Plus anything that tall looks freaky-weird to start with. Of course if you absolutely love their beauty and design, ooojen, think of this post as a Halloween prank. I didn't mean any of it.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I'm really weird in an I think honeybees should be treated as the invasive species they are kind of way,


^^^^ 
THIS
^^^^

Several urban bee hive keepers approach me - telling me I need them to pollinate my plants. When actually they need my locked back yard & healthy environment. I've worked hard to help the little guys (pollinators) in my yard & they don't need more competition 

Now I agree with the sting pain chart but I recently did something incredibly stupid. I pickled Thai Peppers. (bought the plants at Bangkok 54 on Columbia pike) My hand hurt so severely I had to sleep with ice packs & frozen corn. No bee, wasp or hornet has rendered me in such pain. Now thanks to @Ladyfrog I live in terror of murder hornets.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Squash bees & Mastodons 









Squash Bees and Mastodons


Take a look deep into the yellow squash flowers and there is a good chance the stripped abdomens of squash bees (Peponapis pruinosa) will be pointing skyward, with heads buried and long tongues ext…




nativebeeology.com




.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Now I agree with the sting pain chart but I recently did something incredibly stupid. I pickled Thai Peppers. (bought the plants at Bangkok 54 on Columbia pike) My hand hurt so severely I had to sleep with ice packs & frozen corn. No bee, wasp or hornet has rendered me in such pain.


Every year we had a family reunion, there was a crowd of guys who would gather around and chow down a full habanero pepper. Not the hottest by any means, but far hotter than anyone should just shove in their mouth. We would watch them go through agony as their faces turned red and the sweat poured from them. They couldn't get liquid in them fast enough. And then the next guy would say, "oh yeah, let me try one." I honestly think Darwin rolled over in his grave every year we had a family reunion. We raise jalapenos as the hottest pepper in our garden. We're wimps, but we've yet to throw up at a family reunion for any reason.



Kdestra said:


> Squash bees & Mastodons


I knew there was a trick to getting a good return on my cucumbers. Now if I can just find a mastadon on Craigslist.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I have learned so much about bees from this thread today! I did know that tomatoes self-pollinate (I shake the plants from time to time to help) but didn't know that cucumbers are the same way. I went right out and shook my cukes to speed things up! I have 2 growing and many blossoms so hopefully this will help. I will take victory in any shape or form this year.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey I now have TWO mini pumpkins.










And they're looking a lot closer to Baby Boos or whatever the white version is called than the JBLs I supposedly bought.

And here's the miserable garden. Lets see in the back, the first two plantings of corn the blew over mostly stood itself back up, it's about 4' tall, but would have been a good 6 if it hadn't blown over, wicked curve at the bases. It MIGHT actually make corn. In the front here, the last two plantings of corn are now tasseling at 3' tall. I doubt they'll produce anything. Lesson learned.

At the very bottom corner, some volunteer pumpkins that MIGHT make a pumpkin. And, along the fence, the raven grass has gone bonkers. Already at a solid 10', which is where it usually caps off. It'll get 11-12 ' this year. I don't even water it. We'll likely split all that next spring and make a second row of raven grass instead of trying more corn.










There are some minis I planted along the fence and ignored, mostly for the neighbor's kids to pick if they make any, they seem to be doing alright but only really accessible from the neighbor's yard.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

There are areas that are exceptions, but in most of North America, honey bees, though introduced, don't survive in numbers that qualify them as invasive.
Squash bees aren't actually native here either. Like squash, they originated in Central America, and moved opportunistically with the expansion of agriculture.

Honey bees have been in North America for 400 years, and have only quite recently been looked at as competition for resources with native bees. I've read that here in MN, established (overwintering) wild colonies of honey bees have become extremely rare-- I believe a U of M entomologist said, "virtually extirpated". (They've lost a lot of hardiness as greedy beekeepers have been breeding for traits beneficial to the beekeepers short-term, rather than to the bees' long-term health and vigor.)
If you're going to keep bees, it's important to monitor their health so they don't spread diseases or parasites. I know a lot of back-yard beekeepers drop the ball on that. It's not a good idea to truck them around from place to place (for several reasons) and it's not a good idea to purchase them from suppliers that are outside your region. (I originally got my locally-raised colony from an Amish beekeeper.)
Location is key as to whether honeybee keeping is a good idea.
While soybeans don't need bees' assistance for pollination, the insects do help increase yields. More production on fewer acres using natural methods-- a good thing all around.
In my area, there are lots of soybean fields, alfalfa fields, and meadow-style pastures, all with more food potential than local bees can exhaust. There are propolis sources, and a lot of early nectar/pollen sources, and some late season, though less abundant. We have loads of red clover in our pasture (with rotational grazing, so it gets to bloom) and there are native bees better adapted to making use of that than honey bees are.
So, I can enjoy my bees with a pretty clear conscience --- more so than I'd have raising, say, raven grass, an invasive non-native from southern Europe and SW Asia. It's listed as a noxious weed in some areas out west. (Glen Canyon National Recreation Area has eradication programs to get rid of the stuff.)


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

😯😯😯 Sweet Samhain


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

chubstuff said:


> Okay... I know that you don't get any edible corn from them, but as just a Halloween prop, the sorghum kicks the non-existent butts of every other type of corn out there for creepy looking corn. Those tassels actually make the broom corn look more ominous than regular corn tassels. The gaps between leaves makes them look somehow older and more decrepit than regular corn; and they've not even dried out yet. Plus anything that tall looks freaky-weird to start with. Of course if you absolutely love their beauty and design, ooojen, think of this post as a Halloween prank. I didn't mean any of it.


I'm with you completely! The cut seed heads can be really pretty, and make nice arrangements or wreaths,
( https://www.veseys.com/media/catalo.../9/29190a-29190a-image-2919 broom corn 02.jpg )
but the tall somewhat-gangly plants with the sprays in place do have a much creepier look than basic field corn and sweet corn have.
I need to up the game somehow! Being in corn country, and with a high % of friends and neighbors working in ag-related fields, regular corn just doesn't have the slightest creep factor on its own. Using corn in Halloween decor here is like working at Johns Hopkins and inviting your co-workers to come see your mad lab setup.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yay, IowaGuy! Here's to a late first frost!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> There are areas that are exceptions, but in most of North America, honey bees, though introduced, don't survive in numbers that qualify them as invasive.
> Squash bees aren't actually native here either. Like squash, they originated in Central America, and moved opportunistically with the expansion of agriculture.


Squash and related bees go way back in the americas. There's several documented cases of native americans domesticating squash species. Yes, first known case was in Central americal ~8000 years ago, but there are several other independant events through the midwest around 5000 years ago (different species). This interestingly also coincides with the proliferation of 2 distinct species of squash bees. 



> Honey bees have been in North America for 400 years, and have only quite recently been looked at as competition for resources with native bees. I've read that here in MN, established (overwintering) wild colonies of honey bees have become extremely rare-- I believe a U of M entomologist said, "virtually extirpated". (They've lost a lot of hardiness as greedy beekeepers have been breeding for traits beneficial to the beekeepers short-term, rather than to the bees' long-term health and vigor.)
> If you're going to keep bees, it's important to monitor their health so they don't spread diseases or parasites. I know a lot of back-yard beekeepers drop the ball on that. It's not a good idea to truck them around from place to place (for several reasons) and it's not a good idea to purchase them from suppliers that are outside your region. (I originally got my locally-raised colony from an Amish beekeeper.)
> Location is key as to whether honeybee keeping is a good idea.
> While soybeans don't need bees' assistance for pollination, the insects do help increase yields. More production on fewer acres using natural methods-- a good thing all around.
> ...



I did not mean to step on your toes, and was really overstating my frustration with honeybees. There are certainly well informed people out there with the means and knowledge to take care of hives properly. However, there has also been a kind of grass roots push for have hives in your back yard and grow your own honey!!! it's so EASY. I happen to simply prefer more native pollinators as I believe (and it's fairly well documented) that outside of some very specific crops (mostly fruit trees) native pollinators actually are more effective at pollinating your garden. The down side being no honey. As I can't reliably eat honey from a hive as I'm deathly allergic to melons and can't exactly tell the hive to stay off neighboring melon plants, honey itself is of no concern to me. 

Maybe that's a Utah thing, but since about 5 years ago I can go to the corner right now and buy a 'starter kit' that includes a queen box and a ready hive. This is what's brought up my recent annoyance with honeybees (and really, its people, not the insects). Just take it to your yard and let them go! So, I have presently 4 neighbors no more than 2 houses away with multiple hives each in their yards. These same neighbors want these bees to pollinate their gardens of corn, tomatoes, squash, and beans while not planting nectar rich plants to support the honey making as well. 

THIS activity needs to stop. There's too many hives in such a small area with the available plants. It's not good for either the honey bees or the natives. Yes, we've had swarms from their hives in the neighborhood, one under another neighbor's deck where they attacked the kids (swarms typically a sign of stress). Yes, these people have lost hives (and buy new ones). They call entomology departments, and a few of THOSE tell them to talk to me. Then I can't possibly know what I'm talking about because bees OBVIOUSLY have to pollinate their gardens, they see their bees on the corn all the time! Bonus points, some are planting treated corn seeds (which is another area I'm a little extreme on, and do believe enough evidence exists to show it's impacts on all pollinators). 

The result has been something of a militarization, with some neighbors purposely selecting more aggressive bees to house in hopes they'll out-compete other neighbor's. (yes, there are still multiple species of honey bee, it's not entirely inbred yet) I watched such a hive attempt a raid of my bumblebees 2 years ago. (despite the idea that honeybees are hard workers, they're also happy to be lazy and steal instead of make their own) 

As for Raven Grass, it's on my county's recommended xeriscape planting list. I'll certainly re-evaluate if that changes. I've found the leafcutter bees especially like to make their nests inside it, and blackbirds seem to love the seed.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I definitely agree that there are many backyard beekeepers who should not have bees at all! There should be some conscious thought and evaluation that goes into the decision to keep them, and some monitoring to make sure they stay healthy. 
I guess it's like the outbreaks of Salmonella among people keeping backyard poultry. If you don't know what you're doing, it's better not to jump right in to doing it! 
Around my neck o'the woods, if you want anything other than (good-natured, but not super-hardy) Italians, you're going to have to go looking. My own are a cross between Carniolans and Italians, though I imagine they get a little more Italian every year. I haven't seen German lineage around here for decades, and again, I prefer not to bring any in from far away. 

Interesting that some folks your way are looking for more aggressive strains to out-compete the neighbors'. Yikes! I guess I should be glad that Italians are the default strain here. I only have to worry about yellow jackets robbing my hive.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

On the pumpkin front-- Morangas are producing in spite of serious SVB damage, but I don't know whether the fruits will endure through Halloween. The vines look pretty battered, but there are 7 or 8 pumpkins. (Some of the damage in this photo is from the "help" I got with fungicide, but half the vines are dead from borer damage.) 









Wyatt's Wonder... the one pumpkin from 2 plants. It's around basketball sized, but it's getting that mottled-color surface that suggests it's not going to make it.









This Magic Lantern really tried. I like the kind of blocky, squarish shape as a contrast to rounder and squatter pumpkins I'm growing. I don't know how this got so scarred up, but today it started going soft. The plant is a little small to sustain it, anyway, even with frequent watering (something I don't have to do most years.) The other ML plant has nothing.








Galeux d'Eysines (Peanut) is almost a success story for this year. 😂 Low bar! I have 2 that are starting to make little ruptures in the skin, the way they're supposed to as they develop. I also have 3 small set fruit that might, or might not make it. That's from two plants...where a good year would give me 6 to 10 off each plant. (I'll be happy if I get a couple, this year.)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Goosebumps, also trying pretty hard for such a small plant. I've got 2 vines of this variety, also. The other one has 2 set pumpkins but they're each about half the size of this one. The other plant's male flowers don't make any pollen.







. .








One of the two Early Giant plants is finally producing something, after several blasted female flowers. It's putting on new growth and looks fairly good... like a healthy late-June/early July plant should.
The other vine produces nice males, but the should-be-females are all non-productive hermaphrodites. I've been deep-watering every 2 or 3 days, but it dries out fast. I'm about done watering plants that don't yet have any fruit set.














Rouge Vif was really decimated by SVBs, but one fruit was able to hang on because its vines were rooted beyond the borer damage. It's still touch and go, but maybe it will make it.








Jamboree will probably give me one pumpkin...and I did say I'd be satisfied with that! It has recovered from the repeat damage, and is putting on lots of healthy-looking growth, but only has one tiny, still-forming female bud in addition to this nice pumpkin.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

People really shouldn't have any kind of living creature without doing proper research. I can't imagine wild bees choosing to live in such close proximity to other hives - it just doesn't make sense. I don't know how much it helps, but over half of what I grow is flowers and I see lots of different bees and other pollinators visiting my flowers. I mostly just love having flowers around but I hope it also helps the local pollinators. 

Here's my two JBLs and one Casper that are currently growing.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ladyfrog said:


> I can't imagine wild bees choosing to live in such close proximity to other hives - it just doesn't make sense.


They do, though, no question. I have ground-nesting bees within a few feet of the honeybee hive, and bumblebees on the other end of the house. Since food is plentiful, it's not a problem, particularly when they have differing main food sources.
The bumblebees have clover that the honey bees don't use. Squash bees are up a lot earlier in the morning than honey bees are and they get a good shot at the Cucurbits before there's much competition.
The digger bees are solitary, but they nest in colonies --maybe 2 or 3 dozen in my front lawn, so they don't mind close proximity of their own kind, or certain other species. Bumblebees want a little more space, but there's more than one colony in the yard area here.

Adorable little pumpkins! Good to see they're developing nicely!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Maybe that's a Utah thing, but since about 5 years ago I can go to the corner right now and buy a 'starter kit' that includes a queen box and a ready hive.


Well, you are in a state that has a beehive as a part of it's flag. Brigham Young, the Utah territorial governor wanted to name the state Deseret, which means bee according to the Book of Mormon. All things considered, bee keeping seems like the perfect fad for the state. And I'm going to say that's what it is. Bee Keeping requires vigilance and most families don't have the time for watching a hive when the temperatures rise and the lake starts calling. We live in strange times where staying home watching bees is the right thing to do, but I've noticed it's still not the popular choice for most folks.



UnOrthodOx said:


> As for Raven Grass, it's on my county's recommended xeriscape planting list. I'll certainly re-evaluate if that changes. I've found the leafcutter bees especially like to make their nests inside it, and blackbirds seem to love the seed


Invasive plants are a real bugaboo for folks. Some of them are invasive because they're so popular as a yard plant like butterfly bushes. I'm pretty sure if one manages an invasive plant carefully, the same way they manage their bees, life will work out just fine. It's the ones who don't care about the consequences of their actions that really cause the problems. (Like the bird lovers who insisted on bringing starlings to America because they were in a Shakespeare play. Then they decided to let them all go free. That was a serious mistake.) It's also why to this day you can't buy free-range dodo bird at Whole Foods. 

It's nice to see a discussion on our responsibility to the insects who help us garden, and to the plants we grow. I'm pretty sure everyone will hate that I let a number of thistles flower this year because the garden simply didn't have as many flowers and the bumble bees seem to love them over just about anything else. But they're growing in the field the city owns behind our house, so regardless of what comes of my letting them flower, there will be plenty of seeds to go around for the neighborhood in a few weeks. I'm going to mow mine down this weekend.

NOW.... PUMPKINS!!!! rah, rah, rah...










A not so big Big Max










A pumpkin which might be a jarrahdale, or something entirely different because my collected seeds never seem to come out true to anything they're supposed to be. I have more zucchini plants growing than I actually planted in my little greenhouse, so I'm thinking some of my "pumpkins" have gone rouge and become zucchinis. I also have some pumpkinesqe plants growing that came from the tilling this year. They popped up and I just let them grow because that seems fun. They usually wind up looking like some weird pear shaped squash thing, but I have no idea until they fruit. 

Oh, and of course they're located at the edge of the garden where the thistles are getting tired of being mowed. I think this time around, I'll just try to pull them out and put down a piece of foam to protect the pumpkin.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

A couple Lady Godivas I picked from the patch.


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

Ugh guys I'm getting SO fustrated this year...something keeps eating my pumpkins I'm thinking either squirrels or chipmunks. I've tried spraying vinegar on them, putting dog fur around them but whatever it is still seems to be coming back 😫


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

All Hollows Eve said:


> Ugh guys I'm getting SO fustrated this year...something keeps eating my pumpkins I'm thinking either squirrels or chipmunks. I've tried spraying vinegar on them, putting dog fur around them but whatever it is still seems to be coming back 😫


Putting down dog fur works for about a day or two until the squirrels or other critters figure out that the smell doesn't equal an actual animal danger. This is why we've started putting out decoy pumpkins. We take Funkins and load them with C-4 and a hair-trigger detonation mechanism. 










If you do this right, the squirrels will never bother you again. Although we do have a history of harassment from the NSPCA, the police, and our neighbors.

No actual animals were harmed in the creation of this horribly Photoshopped presentation. Suggestions may be illegal in your state, or just totally unethical in any universe.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

^^😂😂😂😂😂^^


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

All Hollows Eve said:


> Ugh guys I'm getting SO fustrated this year...something keeps eating my pumpkins I'm thinking either squirrels or chipmunks. I've tried spraying vinegar on them, putting dog fur around them but whatever it is still seems to be coming back 😫
> View attachment 734897


I’m having the exact same problem. I’ve gotten a pumpkin that’s about 14 inches tall that’s been destroyed. It’s so frustrating.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

These pumpkins are from seeds I saved last year. They were cross pollinated so as usual I have no idea what they are. I really love their uniform size, color, shape & how prolific they are. I'm going to try hand pollinating a few flowers in hopes of saving this type. 
Since they aren't to big - I'm adding them to the pumpkin arch in October


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> On the pumpkin front-- Morangas are producing in spite of serious SVB damage, but I don't know whether the fruits will endure through Halloween. The vines look pretty battered, but there are 7 or 8 pumpkins. (Some of the damage in this photo is from the "help" I got with fungicide, but half the vines are dead from borer damage.)
> 
> View attachment 734759


Big fan of those Morangas & Goosebumps! 

Does anyone ever sell their pumpkins? I'm actually thinking about doing it this year.
Its probably be more of a hassle then what its worth. One year tho - I will


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Love the morangas. 

The only solution I know of to squirrels is a psycho killer cat. Which is why we didn't turn Mystery straight into the shelter when she was causing issues, but got her registered as a community cat. 

Of course now I have to pick up 4-10 carcasses a week, but...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> Does anyone ever sell their pumpkins? I'm actually thinking about doing it this year.
> Its probably be more of a hassle then what its worth. One year tho - I will


I was taking a rather discouraged look at my pumpkin patch yesterday. So much work, so much space, and so little reward. it crossed my mind that if I'd planted my 3,000 square foot pumpkin patch to cherry tomatoes instead, and sold them, I probably could have made enough money to buy all the pumpkins I wanted for the next 10 years.

I personally wouldn't sell pumpkins just because I'm in a small, friendly community and there's already someone who does that. It would be kind of rude.
A neighboring farmer set aside a patch of land for his kids to grow pumpkins to sell toward their college funds. It worked out pretty well for them both. The kids have grown up. Their daughter moved on after college, but their young adult son is helping his dad farm, and at this point I guess pumpkin spice flows in his veins! He grows a larger pumpkin plot now, and has expanded his market beyond the roadside stand setup that he still maintains. 
I think that was a great bit of parenting! 

Feral cats-- now _*there's*_ an invasive species issue! That's probably more of a hot button issue for me, for a similar reason to UOO's reaction to bees. It's SO common here for people to let their cats run and breed indiscriminately. I'm really tired of them hunting songbirds in my yard, or showing up half-starved to have their kittens here. We've taken in as many as is reasonable -- 2 in the house, 4 in outbuildings-- and found homes for several kittens. Enough!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> These pumpkins are from seeds I saved last year. They were cross pollinated so as usual I have no idea what they are. I really love their uniform size, color, shape & how prolific they are. I'm going to try hand pollinating a few flowers in hopes of saving this type.
> Since they aren't to big - I'm adding them to the pumpkin arch in October


I had never thought that you might have pumpkin weaves the same way people do with their hair to give it extra bulk. It actually makes me wonder if someone like me who doesn't raise the little pumpkins might not be able to still create an arch with those Dollar Store pumpkins carved into creepy faced jack-o-lanterns and lit up as a Halloween arch. Or maybe raising some kind of gourd that looks mini-pumpkinesqe so that it can be painted as such and used year after year. I know, bringing up fake pumpkins on this thread is anathema to just about every reason the thread exists. But looking at all the unproductive vines and mutilated pumpkins pictures we have this year, discussing how to fill in the gaps might be an acceptable topic.



Kdestra said:


> Does anyone ever sell their pumpkins? I'm actually thinking about doing it this year.
> Its probably be more of a hassle then what its worth. One year tho - I will


If we saw a neighbor with pumpkins for sale, we'd definitely buy them. We live within half an hour of probably six commercial pumpkin patches, but we don't go to them because their prices are so much higher than local grocery stores. There is an entertainment value to them, and we acknowledge that is worth the extra cost if we enjoyed the entertainment they provide. But our days of pumpkin trebuchets and cannons are past. We don't have the balance to wander around pumpkin fields looking for just the right one. So, we buy what we need from the store. Still, if a neighbor had them out for sale........

That said, you're right about it being a hassle. We're kind of rural, and we have folks in the neighborhood who put their stuff out, have pricing on a list, and a lock box on the table for shoving money into. I think that's kind of cool, and we've shoved money into those boxes for all manner of things, but I notice that few of the areas where we have bought things in the past have the boxes out for more than a couple of years. It might speak to the fact that those boxes get broken into, or it might speak to even that laid-back a way of selling is more effort than it's worth. I know our pumpkin-eating squirrel teriyaki stand didn't go over nearly as well as we had hoped.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

ooojen said:


> Feral cats-- now _*there's*_ an invasive species issue! That's probably more of a hot button issue for me, for a similar reason to UOO's reaction to bees. It's SO common here for people to let their cats run and breed indiscriminately. I'm really tired of them hunting songbirds in my yard, or showing up half-starved to have their kittens here.


I know I joke quite a bit about harming animals that invade our garden. We don't pack pumpkins with C-4 or make squirrel teriyaki. We just create devious ways to get rid of pests in our minds that we never act on. But the cats that come into our yard, catch birds at the feeders, and kill our snakes are about as close to seeing real harm as any animal that invades our garden. We know moles gotta dig, rats gotta make holes, and squirrels and deer just have to sample everything we grow. But cats? Cats kill because they think it's entertaining. They leave the dead birds and snakes lying around in our garden after they've had their fun. They also use any space they feel like as their cat box. And we're not talking feral cats so much as neighbors who don't even care enough to watch their cats when they let them outdoors.

We will never kill a cat. We don't kill anything that frustrates us in our garden that we can't squish between two fingers. But we do take solace knowing our local coyote population is growing thanks to the buffets our neighbors put out for them. It's the circle of life, and one that doesn't happen if neighbors just take the promise of pet care seriously. With four billion birds killed every year by cats, I have to admit, ooojen isn't the only one who finds them a hot button issue.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

If your communities fave a community cat program, it does cut the numbers better than adoption programs. That’s what we did when I found mystery dropping kittens in the shed. Got her registered as a community cat.

They took her and fixed her and returned her. We “care” for her in that we provide an outdoor shelter, monitor health and supplement her food as needed,but largely she feeds herself. I know I said 4-10 carcasses a week, but they are usually only a head left, or maybe a wing. She doesn’t just chase for fun.

We also don’t get other strays as she keeps a territory. That’s the idea behind community cat programs. Fix and return. Especially the psycho aggressive ones as mystery was, wouldn’t make a good pet.
That’s not to say I don’t miss feeding the birds or having the various other wildlife in our garden. (Even the skunk).


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I love cats but I do understand the frustration with loose and feral cats. We keep our cats inside because we love them and don't want anything to happen to them. Our house came with a resident stray cat when we moved in 4 years ago. He's friendly but has lived outside his whole life so that's where he wants to be. However, he's getting older and the cold winters are hard on him so he gets to spend the winter nights in his "apartment" in our basement. I feed him year round on our porch so now I have two other cats from neighboring houses who like to come over and clean up his leftovers. I guess I'm the neighborhood Cat Mom. Our local cat rescue does TNR (trap, neuter, release) on as many feral cats as possible, so that helps. Now my next door neighbors are giving us their cat since she's at our house all the time and is afraid of their dogs. She'll be a housecat now and live a happy life. I don't really have a point with all of this other than I agree that some people don't take good care of their pets.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> I'd forgotten I'd ordered these from Amazon until I went to do a return on Amazon. Never grown them before so we'll see how it goes this year. Anyone here done them before?
> 
> Hoping to grow some birdhouse gourds this year too. We've got some major garden overhauling to do this year so it may or may not happen, but I'm hoping to get a real garden going this year.
> 
> ...


Wow, these are beautiful. Never seen these before. Never in usa anyway..would live to carve some bet they look awesome. 🎃


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> I had never thought that you might have pumpkin weaves the same way people do with their hair to give it extra bulk. It actually makes me wonder if someone like me who doesn't raise the little pumpkins might not be able to still create an arch with those Dollar Store pumpkins carved into creepy faced jack-o-lanterns and lit up as a Halloween arch. Or maybe raising some kind of gourd that looks mini-pumpkinesqe so that it can be painted as such and used year after year. I know, bringing up fake pumpkins on this thread is anathema to just about every reason the thread exists. But looking at all the unproductive vines and mutilated pumpkins pictures we have this year, discussing how to fill in the gaps might be an acceptable topic.


Yes.
Exactly a "weave" to give bulk.
Last year I came up with the idea to save long vines of other JBLs & put them in bare spots


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> I was taking a rather discouraged look at my pumpkin patch yesterday. So much work, so much space, and so little reward. it crossed my mind that if I'd planted my 3,000 square foot pumpkin patch to cherry tomatoes instead, and sold them, I probably could have made enough money to buy all the pumpkins I wanted for the next 10 years.
> 
> I personally wouldn't sell pumpkins just because I'm in a small, friendly community and there's already someone who does that. It would be kind of rude.
> A neighboring farmer set aside a patch of land for his kids to grow pumpkins to sell toward their college funds. It worked out pretty well for them both. The kids have grown up. Their daughter moved on after college, but their young adult son is helping his dad farm, and at this point I guess pumpkin spice flows in his veins! He grows a larger pumpkin plot now, and has expanded his market beyond the roadside stand setup that he still maintains.
> ...


Been playing around with the idea of having the garden pay for itself. Think of it more like a challenge. If I sold say 10 heirloom pumpkins for $10 each, a few batches of mixed gourds for $5 & 5 pomegranate saplings for $15. It would be $200 profit. I'd probably buy a really nice tools that I always wanted but couldn't justify the price. 

I loath people who neglect of their pets. Plus cats are safer inside. 
Neighbors down the street have a beautiful, sweet cat named Bebe. When she was a kitten she always wanted inside & to be loved. Over the year I watched this loving cat become feral. It infuriates me. I always feared for her safety. We haven't seen her for a few months & I wonder if she's alive.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Three very tiny female flowers starting. Maybe there’s hope yet. I’d like to grow one tiny pumpkin just to be able to say “I grew this!”. They’re minis, so I could potentially have time for them to mature.

I’m also seeing what appears to be powdery mildew starting on a few leaves, so I bought some neem oil. I’m a total amateur at this, so we’ll see what happens.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Is anyone else fascinated by the little curly vines that grab into stuff? I don't know what they're actually called. I'm always placing them on things that I want them to grab and most of the time, they do. It cracks me up when I go out and find a vine grasping something useless, like a loose twig.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Ladyfrog said:


> Is anyone else fascinated by the little curly vines that grab into stuff? I don't know what they're actually called.


Tendrils. With small pumpkin varieties and most gourds, you can grow them on a fence or trellis and they use the tendrils to grab on and climb up.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Godiva plants are drying up so I picked 7 more.... I like how they look


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Rigormortor said:


> Lady Godiva plants are drying up so I picked 7 more.... I like how they look


If they're anything like green pumpkins I've picked in the past, they might continue to ripen and grow more orange as Halloween approaches. Or they could be eaten by squirrels. It's sort of been a toss up of late.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> Is anyone else fascinated by the little curly vines that grab into stuff? I don't know what they're actually called. I'm always placing them on things that I want them to grab and most of the time, they do. It cracks me up when I go out and find a vine grasping something useless, like a loose twig.


The little curly vines that grab onto stuff are far more entertaining when you carve a jack-o-lantern out of a demon possessed pumpkin and they grab onto you. This is why carrying a machete out into the garden is always a good idea. If it's not pumpkins, it's killer tomatoes. A properly planted Halloween garden is a very dangerous place.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> The little curly vines that grab onto stuff are far more entertaining when you carve a jack-o-lantern out of a demon possessed pumpkin and they grab onto you. This is why carrying a machete out into the garden is always a good idea. If it's not pumpkins, it's killer tomatoes. A properly planted Halloween garden is a very dangerous place.


Oh yes, you definitely have to watch out for the killer tomatoes! George Clooney knows all about that.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Starting to get excited!! The pumpkins/gourds are turning colors & nearly ready for harvest. The pumpkin tunnel is underwhelming but I have enough other JBL vines to put on a nice show. Of course the Turk's Turban are my absolute favorite this year but the Queensland Blue are so quirky.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Somethingwicked1959 -- Seeds from unknown sellers on Amazon are a crap shoot at best. What they're selling there is a Kabocha squash. They come in orange, and in a dark green that's sometimes referred to as "black". Google "Kabocha squash" for images if you want to see some photos that haven't been altered. Note that the listing was honest enough to say they are indeed Kabochas and that, "fruit have black-green skin," though there's more green than black to it. 
There are some good reviews where people said the seeds had good germination, but reviews from people who'd grown the squash to maturity before leaving comments mostly complain about them not being back. 

Ladyfrog-- Ooo, the Killer Tomatoes! Our youngest and I used to watch that now and then when she was a kid. She's a college student now, at home, with most of her classes online--- we should re-watch this fall just for fun! I haven't seen the Return yet, so maybe we could watch that one too some evening.

Kdestra-- That sounds like a good plan-- a little side income from something you already enjoy doing!

CJSimon -- Good start!
Rigormortor -- Nice finish!!
Kdestra -- Your pumpkins and squash are looking great!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I went out to my patch this morning and noticed a really nice pumpkin was recently eaten by a groundhog.






I believe this is the 5th one eaten now so I decided to start cutting off those pumpkins that have dead vines and are mostly completely orange. It’s about two weeks earlier than I’d like, but I’m tired of losing them.

I ended up taking 14 carveable pumpkins and 4 Toad pumpkins. I still have 16 on the vine that are large enough to carve, but are still a little too green, or the vine still looks nice. I’ll probably take them over the next two weeks. I also noticed probably a dozen that have just recently pollinated so I’m not sure if they’ll have enough time to get to the finish line.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I went out to my patch this morning and noticed a really nice pumpkin was recently eaten by a groundhog.
> View attachment 735306
> I believe this is the 5th one eaten now so I decided to start cutting off those pumpkins that have dead vines and are mostly completely orange. It’s about two weeksearlier than I’d like, but I’m tired of losing them.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pumpkins!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I went out to my patch this morning and noticed a really nice pumpkin was recently eaten by a groundhog.
> View attachment 735306
> I believe this is the 5th one eaten now so I decided to start cutting off those pumpkins that have dead vines and are mostly completely orange. It’s about two weeks earlier than I’d like, but I’m tired of losing them.
> 
> ...


Oh no!!!! I'm really sorry about you munched pumpkins!!

You have some beauties tho. I really like your picture with the trunk full. Makes me look forward to fall. BTW I saw this at Spirit & thought of you.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> Oh no!!!! I'm really sorry about you munched pumpkins!!
> 
> You have some beauties tho. I really like your picture with the trunk full. Makes me look forward to fall. BTW I saw this at Spirit & thought of you.


I love it!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I love it!


They have a few really great T-shirts this year


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

What I've gotten so far from the 1st patch despite having the issues with squirrels/chipmunks so pretty happy 🎃


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

All Hollows Eve said:


> What I've gotten so far from the 1st patch despite having the issues with squirrels/chipmunks so pretty happy 🎃
> View attachment 735379


So bright & beautiful


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Not a big follower of this thread but DANG had high hopes for this year built a nice big box for my seeds, filled it was compost and dirt, found some old fancy metal porch posts to make a teepee trestle. Have GREAT vines but no fruit. I tickled the blossoms in hopes of fertilizing them. But the weather early on was cool and damp and except for a few really hot days it's been mostly a cooler summer for us. Crying in my pumpkin beer.


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

Kdestra said:


> So bright & beautiful


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Not a big follower of this thread but DANG had high hopes for this year built a nice big box for my seeds, filled it was compost and dirt, found some old fancy metal porch posts to make a teepee trestle. Have GREAT vines but no fruit. I tickled the blossoms in hopes of fertilizing them. But the weather early on was cool and damp and except for a few really hot days it's been mostly a cooler summer for us. Crying in my pumpkin beer.


Sorry to hear about your pumpkin problem. You're probably right about lack of pollination but did you know pumpkins have male & female flowers? The female flowers have the little pumpkin fruit at base of flower - males do not. The pollin must be transfered from male to female flowers by bees or other creatures How to Differentiate Female Pumpkin Flowers From Males


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You can hand pollinate cucumbers just like pumpkins and squash...just pick a male that has no baby cucumber, pull back the petals, rub into center of female cucumber flower. I get zillions of cucumbers each year doing this.

I, myself, prefer pets be kept indoors. My kitties are all indoor, unless we carry them or leash them on rare occasion outside with us for a few minutes. They are safer, indoors. They don't like it outside, anyway.

Squash bees and squash bugs are two different things...bees good, bugs bad.

The squirrels eat any pumpkins we try to decorate with, outside. I tried everything I could find to put on my pumpkins to stop them and nothing worked. Hairspray, clear coat, hair, fur, hot pepper, hot sauce (they liked the hot sauce, lol...sigh...). We bring our pumpkins we grow to decorate inside, now, or in the mudroom. Outside, we have to use all fake. We carve real ones for the days around Halloween and Halloween night, but have to bring them inside every night and put them back out when it's time to light them, again.

Pumpkins getting eaten while still on the vine...we had that happen, too. Now, I grow minis upwards and I have made little fences/cages around pumpkins on the ground, before, if nibbles were occurring.

Those of you with pumpkins growing and harvested, they look great!!! I have my single baby boo mini harvested and in the house, it's been too hot and I've been too sick to go get the rest out there...maybe this weekend. There aren't many, but the cleanup of the dead vines is hard for me, now. Ill post pics when I get the rest inside. I'm scared to see the underside of my single Jarrahdale...

I missed a lot of this thread and am trying to catch up...i wasn't getting alerts, anymore, for some reason...im sure i missed stuff that I wanted to comment on.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes I knew there were boy flowers and girl ones in the past I let it up to the birds and bees to do the job then a few years ago someone suggested "tickling" the blooms myself in hopes of getting something going. This year I though OK I'll give them a big raised bed box all to themselves all the chicken poop and compost they wanted they get the water from the duck's wading pools a few times a week and even something to grow on to keep them off the ground where my geese like to munch on them. First it was the birds digging up the seeds or maybe squirrels who knows. Then it was the damp cool weather that brought out the armies of slugs and snails to munch and crunch. lastly weather spirits have kept things on the cool side all amounting to great numbers of leaves and vines but a serious lack of blooms and fruit. Even my tomatoes that normally do pretty well have not been doing well. Only now finally setting some fruit. Add to the fact we now have a family of set free pet bunnies that have moved in that ate our entire green bean crop before I figured out how they were getting into the veggie garden. Just not having a good gardening year.

I believe all those things to keep something from eating something is just a bunch of hooey. All the stuff I tried to keep a donkey we had from eating bark off the cedars or the siding or the wood steps to the porch never worked... it was fencing her out or the trees in. When I allowed my geese free run of the front of the house near the veggies they just as they were ripening ate all my hot peppers and started in on my few pumpkins. Again fencing them out or the plants in is the only thing I've gotten to work. I've read animals/birds have varying numbers of taste buds and taste thing very differently then human.. so hot and bitter mean nothing at least to my geese.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shaking/tickling the blooms works for tomatoes and peppers.

Sorry about the animal damage and weather issues...same here, especially the weather, for us.

If you have lots of healthy leaves and vines but low flowers and fruits, you may have to much nitrogen and not enough phosphorus and potassium. If you look at fertilizers, there will be three numbers on the package. If you need flowers and fruit, you need the middle number to be higher than the first number. I don't know your growing season, but if you don't have worry about frost coming, soon, and your pumpkins are a smaller variety, you could try some fertilizer with lower nitrogen to get your flowers growing.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I lost 3 Cinderella pumpkins to rot from squash bugs & stink bugs.

I got one that had almost split & was juuust starting to rot & brought it in, took out the quarter sized bit of rot, put some crazy glue on the crevice that was starting to form on the outside & on the clean spot & it's still doing good. I also pulled out a larva of some sort that bored a new hole right next to the spots I crazy glued. Guess it was looking for a new way out but I got him & squished him, covered his new hole in crazy glue too & it's still sitting on my DR table intact.

I sprayed some pyrethrins on the vines that were left & so far the 4 or 5 that are left out there, along with some gourds, are doing well so far. I gotta check 'em daily though.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I've mentioned this before, but I've used caulk (moisture proof like outdoor or kitchen/bath) to fill in small holes in pumpkins.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

@ooojen I'm losing my Turks to rot. I've been checking them everyday but today was not a good day.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Yes I knew there were boy flowers and girl ones in the past I let it up to the birds and bees to do the job then a few years ago someone suggested "tickling" the blooms myself in hopes of getting something going. This year I though OK I'll give them a big raised bed box all to themselves all the chicken poop and compost they wanted they get the water from the duck's wading pools a few times a week and even something to grow on to keep them off the ground where my geese like to munch on them. First it was the birds digging up the seeds or maybe squirrels who knows. Then it was the damp cool weather that brought out the armies of slugs and snails to munch and crunch. lastly weather spirits have kept things on the cool side all amounting to great numbers of leaves and vines but a serious lack of blooms and fruit. Even my tomatoes that normally do pretty well have not been doing well. Only now finally setting some fruit. Add to the fact we now have a family of set free pet bunnies that have moved in that ate our entire green bean crop before I figured out how they were getting into the veggie garden. Just not having a good gardening year.
> 
> I believe all those things to keep something from eating something is just a bunch of hooey. All the stuff I tried to keep a donkey we had from eating bark off the cedars or the siding or the wood steps to the porch never worked... it was fencing her out or the trees in. When I allowed my geese free run of the front of the house near the veggies they just as they were ripening ate all my hot peppers and started in on my few pumpkins. Again fencing them out or the plants in is the only thing I've gotten to work. I've read animals/birds have varying numbers of taste buds and taste thing very differently then human.. so hot and bitter mean nothing at least to my geese.


It's been a rotten year for gardens all over it seems. The only pumpkins I will be getting this year are minis because of the same issues you mentioned. I think the weather has played into the lack of fruit more than anything. It didn't get reasonably warm until July this year (in western WA) and that's when all my plants seemed to take off. It's also a rotten year for blueberries! I saw an article yesterday that wild blueberries are having a bad year so now I don't feel quite as bad!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

So, today I visited the squash field. I planted six pots with zucchini seeds this year, and currently I have eight of them growing. I am assuming that someone who put seeds out for the seed exchange this year mislabeled their zucchini as pumpkins. Or it's an evil plot of some bitter gardener that had only zucchini grow last year, and they were going to make darn sure someone else had that kind of year. On the plus side, I'm still enjoying the zucchini, even if I'm the only one in the house who will eat it.

Here's a fun one though. I'm not sure what it is, but it's nothing I've ever grown before, nor anything I picked up at the seed exchange. I love squash for that reason. Every seed is a mystery waiting to be discovered. Part of the fun of this picture is the white translucent thing on the upper right is the watering hose. The reason you don't see any water pooling up after an entire minute of flooding is that black hole to the left is some burrowing critter. All but two or three of our veggies have a similar hole acting as a drain of all the watering we do. So, next year, they're going to have to figure out where to dig without the benefit of our making little basins for them.










And here is one of the only actual pumpkins we have growing. I want to believe it's from seeds I planted in the greenhouse, but I'm pretty sure it's actually one that came up after tilling. I think the only reason it's growing is an effort to convince us to plant again next year. It's not going to work. The squirrels have spoken.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> So, today I visited the squash field. I planted six pots with zucchini seeds this year, and currently I have eight of them growing. I am assuming that someone who put seeds out for the seed exchange this year mislabeled their zucchini as pumpkins. Or it's an evil plot of some bitter gardener that had only zucchini grow last year, and they were going to make darn sure someone else had that kind of year. On the plus side, I'm still enjoying the zucchini, even if I'm the only one in the house who will eat it.
> 
> Here's a fun one though. I'm not sure what it is, but it's nothing I've ever grown before, nor anything I picked up at the seed exchange. I love squash for that reason. Every seed is a mystery waiting to be discovered. Part of the fun of this picture is the white translucent thing on the upper right is the watering hose. The reason you don't see any water pooling up after an entire minute of flooding is that black hole to the left is some burrowing critter. All but two or three of our veggies have a similar hole acting as a drain of all the watering we do. So, next year, they're going to have to figure out where to dig without the benefit of our making little basins for them.
> 
> ...


Thats a Turk's Turban


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Chubstuff -- Yep, the Tiny Turk, mini variety of Turk's Turban. I sent you a seed along with the daisy gourds and I-don't-remember-what pumpkin variety. I think I was in a rush to beat the mailman and I didn't get them labeled, but I sent a picture IDing them, as the seeds looked very distinct from one another. Anyway, surprise Cucurbits are fun!

So sorry yours are rotting, Kdestra! That really sucks! Mine held out until we got a hard all-night freeze. It has just been that kind of year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah...zucchini...the gift that keeps on giving & giving & giving & giving...such a cruel joke to mislabel such a thing! 

Wait...is it cruel or EVILLY GEEN-EE-YUSS! MUHWHA-HA-HA!!  

You can shred it & freeze it for later use, same for any squash, you can cube or shred it & freeze it. 

I borrowed my aunt's salad shooter & shredded numerous zucchinis this year, put a cup each in the small snack sized bags, put all them in a bigger gallon bag, sharpied "zucchini 8/2020" on them & stuck them in the freezer in the basement.

I also have one loaf in the freezer & a dozen mini-loaves in a ziploc that we're working on now.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I love this thread, you guys all rock and teach me so much!!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> Ah...zucchini...the gift that keeps on giving & giving & giving & giving...such a cruel joke to mislabel such a thing!
> 
> Wait...is it cruel or EVILLY GEEN-EE-YUSS! MUHWHA-HA-HA!!
> 
> ...


I'm looking for good recipes for summer squash which I guess is the same as zucchini. I got some in my Imperfect Foods order so now I gotta figure out what to do with it! I'm trying to branch out and eat new things in my old age 😆


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

ooojen said:


> Chubstuff -- Yep, the Tiny Turk, mini variety of Turk's Turban. I sent you a seed along with the daisy gourds and I-don't-remember-what pumpkin variety.


hahahaha... okay. I haven't seen any of the plants in the ground looking like a daisy gourd yet, but hope springs eternal that something might show up. Who knows, the Turk's Turban is growing next to the pumpkin a ways away, so maybe it's the I-don't-remember variety that you provided. I have so much fun growing the I-don't-remember pumpkin varieties, and of course their squash cousins WTFanothaZucchini varieties. At least you know that one of the seeds you sent me is doing well.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ladyfrog said:


> It's been a rotten year for gardens all over it seems. The only pumpkins I will be getting this year are minis because of the same issues you mentioned. I think the weather has played into the lack of fruit more than anything. It didn't get reasonably warm until July this year (in western WA) and that's when all my plants seemed to take off. It's also a rotten year for blueberries! I saw an article yesterday that wild blueberries are having a bad year so now I don't feel quite as bad!



Yes the weather closer to the mountains hasn't been any warmer. Except for those couple 90 degree days earlier in the month it's mostly stayed cool. The zucs have given us a few and the spaghetti squash seems to be going pretty good but every thing else Nada. 

For the record Like LadyFrog I live in the PNW on the west side of the Olympic Mt foothills we have a cool and SHORT growing season. I have more shade then I'd like too boot. I don't use fertilizers. I shy away from them because I have birds (chickens, ducks, geese and turkeys) plus live on a well for water. Rather not have extra chemicals in my drinking water. I bet all the compost and water from the duck pool might give us too much nitrogen. Might have to figure out a good way to add the other stuff next year.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Still only 1 small-sized pukkin in my yard, Ive started using bloom booster to get female plants. This weekend will be my 3rd application. Otherwise my 3 general pukkin plants are growing rather well. Lots of males flowers!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I finally have one full sized pumpkin growing. Looks like a good year for JBLs at least - got 5 growing now and two more potentially starting.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Is it weird on my one volunteer the main vine is like about 12 feet and no fruit, and on my other volunteer I have fruit on it and its only about 5-6 in vine length?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Is it weird on my one volunteer the main vine is like about 12 feet and no fruit, and on my other volunteer I have fruit on it and its only about 5-6 in vine length?


Nothing is weird this year!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, my pumpkin plants are all done. Here is my total for the year...it's better than nothing, but I was hoping to get much more for all the plants I planted. I don't think the single blue Jarrahdale will survive...the front looks good, but the back and bottom have some spots and scars that I think will make it go bad, soon. We will see.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Is it weird on my one volunteer the main vine is like about 12 feet and no fruit, and on my other volunteer I have fruit on it and its only about 5-6 in vine length?


I think these volunteers popped up too late, but I don't care I am letting them ride because they did outlast the squash vine borers I think so the HOA can deal with it in my front yard. . I just like the way they look.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, my pumpkin plants are all done. Here is my total for the year...it's better than nothing, but I was hoping to get much more for all the plants I planted. I don't think the single blue Jarrahdale will survive...the front looks good, but the back and bottom have some spots and scars that I think will make it go bad, soon. We will see.
> 
> View attachment 735842
> View attachment 735843
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I had several more that I harvested today. I still have 14 more that are big enough to carve but aren’t ready yet, and maybe 8-10 more that may be ready by Halloween.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

^Gorgeous!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Picking more pumpkins from the patch


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WK, Mayor & Rigor - all of your pumpkins are beautiful.

Pumpkin vines are still very green - some are turning brown. There's only one QB so far. We started doing fall clean up but its still warm here


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> WK, Mayor & Rigor - all of your pumpkins are beautiful.
> 
> Pumpkin vines are still very green - some are turning brown. There's only one QB so far. We started doing fall clean up but its still warm here


I'm in the same boat here. While a large part of my patch has died off, I still have a good bit of green vines and leaves. I'd like to start cleaning up the patch and removing the dead stuff, but I also don't want to take a chance of damaging vines that still have pumpkins growing. It's still in the 80's here during the day, but at night the temperatures have been dropping a good bit so I don't know if I'll be able to get all of my pumpkins across the finish line. I still have a lot that haven't started changing color at all, and have several that are very small at this point, but have nice plants behind them and could still produce something nice as long as the weather cooperates.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

joossa said:


> ^Gorgeous!


Thank you joossa.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Rigormortor said:


> Picking more pumpkins from the patch
> 
> View attachment 735895
> 
> ...


You have some nice varieties Rigormortor. I've had terrible luck with my decorative pumpkins this year. I planted several that were supposed to be white, and haven't gotten a single one yet.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Love the haul there Mayor, are those green cushaws? A specific variety? Nice size, would love to see them carved.


Here's my half-arch. Everything on the right is bush pumpkins of unknown and unproductive varieties. I now have 4 mini whites on this arch, of which I do not know the variety as it was JBLs I planted.

Somehow, ironically, I have a JBL volunteer that sprouted up randomly however, working it's way towards the arch from the lower left. It's got one thus far. I can't get back to the fence, yet, to check those minis, but none of the full size pumpkins appear to be producing anything.










I did end up getting all of 5 ears of corn out of the bloody butcher corn, and none of it was red either...so...I need to dig through my history to see who I bought from, because it's looking like nearly everything I ordered was mislabeled.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Squirrels destroyed my corn. This is all thats left. It will be enough for Halloween art project


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mayor and Rigor, your pumpkins look awesome! UnOrthodOx, I hope you get some minis on your arch...i am glad you got some corn, but sad it wasn't the red you wanted. Kdestra, sorry the squirrels got your corn, but glad you got, at least, some.
Thank you for all the compliments on my small amount of pumpkins I got.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

There are lots of pretty pumpkins out there, despite most of us having a tough year! Nice work, Mayor and Rigormortor! 
Rigormortor-- Do you know what variety that lumpy oval one with the stripes is? That's really pretty, and I don't remember seeing any quite like it!
WK-- Your little pumpkins are lovely, though I know how you feel about the yield. When you put in the work, you want to see a little more reward for it. I know you like to paint yours for a special cemetery project. 
My vines aren't dying back yet, except where borers got them. There are still small borers showing up. I'm certain we're getting more than one generation here. There's no planting after the borers are done when they're still laying eggs in August and average first frost is at the end of Sept. (It's very possible that the latest borers themselves won't all make it, but that's small consolation when they've already done their damage.) 
Thank goodness for the gourds, anyway! At least I _think_ they'll make it.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

ooojen said:


> There are lots of pretty pumpkins out there, despite most of us having a tough year! Nice work, Mayor and Rigormortor!
> Rigormortor-- Do you know what variety that lumpy oval one with the stripes is? That's really pretty, and I don't remember seeing any quite like it!
> WK-- Your little pumpkins are lovely, though I know how you feel about the yield. When you put in the work, you want to see a little more reward for it. I know you like to paint yours for a special cemetery project.
> My vines aren't dying back yet, except where borers got them. There are still small borers showing up. I'm certain we're getting more than one generation here. There's no planting after the borers are done when they're still laying eggs in August and average first frost is at the end of Sept. (It's very possible that the latest borers themselves won't all make it, but that's small consolation when they've already done their damage.)
> ...


Are you growing your gourds on a arch via an animal fence panel? Such a cool idea I saw via Oklahoma State University Extension.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> Squirrels destroyed my corn. This is all thats left. It will be enough for Halloween art project


It’s been a rough year for corn apparently. I don’t believe I have a single ear left in my patch at work due to squirrel damage. The mini corn I planted at home may produce a couple ears, but not much.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Love the haul there Mayor, are those green cushaws? A specific variety? Nice size, would love to see them carved.
> 
> 
> Here's my half-arch. Everything on the right is bush pumpkins of unknown and unproductive varieties. I now have 4 mini whites on this arch, of which I do not know the variety as it was JBLs I planted.
> ...


The cushaw are from a regular seed packet I bought from Lowe’s I believe. I bought them last year and had such great results I used the same seeds this year. Here’s one I carved last year:


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> There are lots of pretty pumpkins out there, despite most of us having a tough year! Nice work, Mayor and Rigormortor!
> Rigormortor-- Do you know what variety that lumpy oval one with the stripes is? That's really pretty, and I don't remember seeing any quite like it!
> WK-- Your little pumpkins are lovely, though I know how you feel about the yield. When you put in the work, you want to see a little more reward for it. I know you like to paint yours for a special cemetery project.
> My vines aren't dying back yet, except where borers got them. There are still small borers showing up. I'm certain we're getting more than one generation here. There's no planting after the borers are done when they're still laying eggs in August and average first frost is at the end of Sept. (It's very possible that the latest borers themselves won't all make it, but that's small consolation when they've already done their damage.)
> ...


You never cease to amaze me


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> You never cease to amaze me


Me? My pumpkin patch is a train wreck this year! Your gardens always look magical!
Maybe I used to take too much for granted. A bad pumpkin crop used to mean plants with only 3 pumpkins. Now I'm looking at one pumpkin per 2 plants.
I will say, Morangas have amazing will to live and produce, though.



MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Are you growing your gourds on a arch via an animal fence panel? Such a cool idea I saw via Oklahoma State University Extension.


Unfortunately, nothing so pretty as that. I have hog panel trellises held with T-posts in boring utilitarian fashion. The one with the daisy gourds also has lemon cucumbers (that were supposed to be Sikkim cukes. 😆) I've got a large vegetable/produce garden across the road from our house, and it's set up for production and ease of maintenance over beauty. I do constant landscape work in the yard proper with visuals being one of the main goals, but the garden is pretty plain.

Mayor-- I love that carved cushaw!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

We're finally down out of the 100s for the last week or so, and all the pumpkins seem to be responding it seems. Who knows, maybe I'll get SOMETHING after all, but it sure won't be any giants at this point. 

Lesson learned for next year: atlantic giants do not like the heat any more than other varieties, I need to get some set prior to heat waves to have any chance of big ones.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I had several more that I harvested today. I still have 14 more that are big enough to carve but aren’t ready yet, and maybe 8-10 more that may be ready by Halloween.





Rigormortor said:


> Picking more pumpkins from the patch


Trying so hard not to be bitter.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is a little display I have, inside, of some of my pumpkins...I have the rest of my minis scattered around the house, not that there are many more. Three are set aside for painting for the cemetery. (Most know I can't display them outside due to very hungry, pumpkin loving squirrels...sigh...)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Couldn't wait any longer. I wanted to see how these pumpkins taste & if I could make a pumpkin-fig butter before the fig tree is finished. Chopped & cleaned out pumpkin. Baked at 350 w/ evoo, dash of salt, pepper & brown sugar. Also added rosemary. 
Its very good but still green on edges . I'm very pleased & will pick more fig then make the butter tomorrow 
The last photo is my 2020 Makers Mark fig jam.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I love fresh sun-ripened figs! The roasted pumpkin looks delicious, too! 
WK - I know I've said it before--but your setup looks perfect! So cozy, homey, and autumnal!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

2 Queensland Blue Pumpkins. They are funny shaped but I love my babies


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> 2 Queensland Blue Pumpkins. They are funny shaped but I love my babies


Lovely! I just love blue pumpkins!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> 2 Queensland Blue Pumpkins. They are funny shaped but I love my babies


I actually think the display is better because they're not perfectly shaped. They seem the right choice for a season where skewed angles and strange shapes are the norm, but they also tell any viewer that they're actually real. And they're fun. Fun is always a good thing.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> I actually think the display is better because they're not perfectly shaped. They seem the right choice for a season where skewed angles and strange shapes are the norm, but they also tell any viewer that they're actually real. And they're fun. Fun is always a good thing.


Thank you @chubstuff & @WitchyKitty for your kind words. Less then 2 months till Halloween & I'm a bit stressed (possibly depressed) because the pumpkin tunnel is basically a failure compared to last year. The Ferry Morse JBL seeds let me down ~ there's only 10 mini pumpkins. Its not even worth taking a picture. Once all the vines die I'm removing the k arch & combining all of the minis.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Thank you @chubstuff & @WitchyKitty for your kind words. Less then 2 months till Halloween & I'm a bit stressed (possibly depressed) because the pumpkin tunnel is basically a failure compared to last year. The Ferry Morse JBL seeds let me down ~ there's only 10 mini pumpkins. Its not even worth taking a picture. Once all the vines die I'm removing the k arch & combining all of the minis.


Pumpkins are such fickle creatures. It's a wonder why any of us grow them. We give them love and nurture; and if they're in the mood, the may deign to give us a pumpkin or two. By the time it is fall, most of us are swearing off them forever. Until spring, when we realize how quickly they sprout and how fast they grow. They have words for plants that tease us that way.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Here is a little display I have, inside, of some of my pumpkins...I have the rest of my minis scattered around the house, not that there are many more. Three are set aside for painting for the cemetery. (Most know I can't display them outside due to very hungry, pumpkin loving squirrels...sigh...)
> 
> View attachment 735975
> 
> ...


I love your little display WirchyKitty!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I lost another Cinderella to rot in the garden. I'm just going to harvest the seeds from it & toss it to the squirrels.

I also had to harvest all the little mini gourdy pumpkins & white mini pumpkins. 

I am soooo over the garden this year. I've only got one apple gourd vine left with 2 gourds on it, one pumpkin vine left, the 2 tomato plants are still going, as well as the various peppes. I can't wait for it all to be done. Oh, almost forgot one other gourd vine is along my fence & it's doing great since it's not in the garden. 

I think next year I'll plant some of the smaller minis on the fence & plant them about a month later.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Tucked the Turks caps into the jbl arch. I left enough vine on them to keep them hanging. I really love them. I'm definitely saving seeds & growing next year. 

The Crown of Thorns grew extremely well but not much diversity. Nothing compared to the picture on the seed packet. I'm not planning to grow them again


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> Tucked the Turks caps into the jbl arch. I left enough vine on them to keep them hanging. I really love them. I'm definitely saving seeds & growing next year.
> 
> The Crown of Thorns grew extremely well but not much diversity. Nothing compared to the picture on the seed packet. I'm not planning to grow them again


Those are really nice looking! Very unique.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I harvested 3 JBLs and have 3 more growing plus one full size pumpkin. I did a terrible job of marking my seedlings so I have no idea what variety it is. Oh well, as long as it's a pumpkin I don't care. I guess I'm not getting any corn so the stalks will be put to use as decorations. The mixed squashes have grown lovely leaves and vines but no fruit. At least my hanging baskets and daisies are doing well!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> I harvested 3 JBLs and have 3 more growing plus one full size pumpkin. I did a terrible job of marking my seedlings so I have no idea what variety it is. Oh well, as long as it's a pumpkin I don't care. I guess I'm not getting any corn so the stalks will be put to use as decorations. The mixed squashes have grown lovely leaves and vines but no fruit. At least my hanging baskets and daisies are doing well!


Not terrible at all. In fact its terrific & the trick or treat Cafe is adorable


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

This is crazy, my volunteers came up late and two of them got hit with vine borers!!!!! Two left and both have small fruit on them which is fun!!!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Today’s harvest, and my overall total. It’s been a good year and I still have 18 or so to harvest.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

So I have 1 small pumpkin growing right now out of 3 different plants. I've used bloom booster 3 weekends in a row now and do a daily watering when its not gonna rain. The vines keep growing...should I toss in the towel and stick with farms?


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

I had one little pumpkin growing. I was so proud of myself, because that’s one more than I’ve ever grown before. Every time my partner and I would walk in or out of the house I would point at the tiny little pumpkin and say (in a exaggerated and very excited stage whisper) “I’m growing a pumpkin!!!”.

I went out to see this today:









I hate squirrels.

Would any of you think less of me if I told you I cried? Like full out sobbed my heart out.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

CJSimon said:


> I had one little pumpkin growing. I was so proud of myself, because that’s one more than I’ve ever grown before. Every time my partner and I would walk in or out of the house I would point at the tiny little pumpkin and say (in a exaggerated and very excited stage whisper) “I’m growing a pumpkin!!!”.
> 
> I went out to see this today:
> View attachment 736593
> ...


Oh no. Thats so so sad. I'm sooooo sorry about your pumpkin 🎃


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

CJSimon said:


> I had one little pumpkin growing. I was so proud of myself, because that’s one more than I’ve ever grown before. Every time my partner and I would walk in or out of the house I would point at the tiny little pumpkin and say (in a exaggerated and very excited stage whisper) “I’m growing a pumpkin!!!”.
> 
> I went out to see this today:
> View attachment 736593
> ...


I certainly wouldn’t think any less of you. Pumpkins are difficult to grow and to have this happen is terrible.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

IowaGuy said:


> So I have 1 small pumpkin growing right now out of 3 different plants. I've used bloom booster 3 weekends in a row now and do a daily watering when its not gonna rain. The vines keep growing...should I toss in the towel and stick with farms?


It's a decision only you can make. Farms will always be easier, and in the long run, for most of us cheaper than growing our own. However, there is something about putting out a pumpkin you know you grew that is somehow indefinably different. That said, even for some of us who have been doing it for years, there's a point at which we choose to stop for all manner of reasons. This year was my last year. I had to have the tiller fixed, the water bills keep going up, there's the fertilizing and care, and on and on... By the time it's all done, our three pumpkins and two Turk's turbans will probably cost us about ninety-five dollars apiece. The family budget can't handle another year like this year. But come the end of winter, just before spring when the urge to see something growing; who knows?

If this is your first year, consider it a learning experience and give it another try. It might be better next year. I know this forum thread is filled with folks who say that year after year.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

CJSimon said:


> I hate squirrels.
> 
> Would any of you think less of me if I told you I cried? Like full out sobbed my heart out.


Squirrels are just rats with fancier outfits and better PR. For gardeners, they are simply vile little creatures that do so much damage. We're sorry to hear about your pumpkin.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I harvested 105 pumpkins this morning. That makes 130 total I got out of my patch that was 75 by 75 feet. What fun I had this year planting and growing pumpkins. A fun learning experience for sure. I had my son help me with the last 2 heavy ones. There are still 6 more growing out in the patch. So we had a very successful season and will definitely do this all over again next year. 









































The 2 big ones weighing in at 122 and 130 pounds


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

CJSimon said:


> I had one little pumpkin growing. I was so proud of myself, because that’s one more than I’ve ever grown before. Every time my partner and I would walk in or out of the house I would point at the tiny little pumpkin and say (in a exaggerated and very excited stage whisper) “I’m growing a pumpkin!!!”.
> 
> I went out to see this today:
> View attachment 736593
> ...


I wouldn't judge you for crying. It takes a lot of work to grow a pumpkin!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CJSimon said:


> I had one little pumpkin growing. I was so proud of myself, because that’s one more than I’ve ever grown before. Every time my partner and I would walk in or out of the house I would point at the tiny little pumpkin and say (in a exaggerated and very excited stage whisper) “I’m growing a pumpkin!!!”.
> 
> I went out to see this today:
> View attachment 736593
> ...


I'm so sorry...I would cry, too...totally.

If you haven't already disposed of it, you should remove it, clean up the bite area with a knife, turn it around and carve the little thing on the other side so you can take pics, put a tea light in through the back bitten hole of it and let it be a Jack o Lantern, even if every early. We have done that, before, with pumpkins that got eaten on or started to rot too early.

I have squirrel/pumpkin issues, as I have said, before...so do what I do, if you can...grow your mini pumpkins upwards. a large trellis, ropes, fencing...anything that you can help their tendrils grab onto. Growing them upwards keeps the animals, mainly squirrels, from chomping on them. I grow them upwards and then bring them in the house once harvested. 

I had something nibbling on some of my white gourdkins the year before, too, and i was so upset. I ended up buying a roll of that short, green wire garden edge fencing from Menards and cutting it and making little fences around my remaining gourdkins on the ground to keep out the critters


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Rigormortor said:


> I harvested 105 pumpkins this morning. That makes 130 total I got out of my patch that was 75 by 75 feet. What fun I had this year planting and growing pumpkins. A fun learning experience for sure. I had my son help me with the last 2 heavy ones. There are still 6 more growing out in the patch. So we had a very successful season and will definitely
> do this all over again next year.
> 
> View attachment 736605
> ...





Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Today’s harvest, and my overall total. It’s been a good year and I still have 18 or so to harvest.
> View attachment 736514
> View attachment 736515


Wow, guys...great hauls!! I am quite jealous! They all look great!!! 

I wish I had the room to be able to grow so many...and that I could decorate outdoors with them without them getting eaten by all the furry, adorable little monsters...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

To everyone who had decent to great harvests, this season, great job! I've been loving all the pics! Even those of us that didn't get a lot of pumpkins and gourds, what we did get still are beautiful!

To those who haven't gotten any due to so many crummy reasons this miserable year, I hope you don't give up and you try again, next year...even if it's just a few vines of minis or gourds of some kind!

To those that still have some young and growing on your vines, I hope you have late frosts (or no frosts, for those in warmer states) and they make it to maturity before Halloween!! I am rooting for your babies!!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

I have been watching my pumpkins. Most are rather lackluster in their growth. We have a Jarrahdale pumpkin that's about the size where people would go, "Oh, I didn't know they made a mini-version of those." Our Big Max is still small potatoes, and still completely yellow. Both of them may continue to grow, and that's what I'm hoping for. The one that has really surprised me is the pumpkin that came up in our corn field as a volunteer from last year's crop. It's looking very good, and if all goes well, it should make it to the finish line with quite a respectable size and shape.










I know it's doing it just to entice me to make room for pumpkins next year. You're too much pumpkins. I wish I knew how to quit you.


----------



## QueenStitches (Jul 30, 2009)

I’m delurking to ask if anyone can give me any advice on aphids? My vines were in great shape and had a lot of squash developing until this weekend when I saw a lot of curling leaves and damaged blossoms. I checked under the leaves and saw a pretty awful aphid infestation, which I’ve never had. 

I removed the worst plant and pruned some damaged leaves. I sprayed Neem oil3 nights ago. Today I sprayed with diluted Castile soap to keep treating the damage, but I’ve lost a bunch of leaves.

Can the vines come back from this kind of damage? I’m in a mild part of So Cal, so I theoretically have weeks of growing time left. Does anyone have advice on Neem oil or aphids?


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Rigormortor said:


> I harvested 105 pumpkins this morning. That makes 130 total I got out of my patch that was 75 by 75 feet. What fun I had this year planting and growing pumpkins. A fun learning experience for sure. I had my son help me with the last 2 heavy ones. There are still 6 more growing out in the patch. So we had a very successful season and will definitely
> do this all over again next year.
> 
> View attachment 736605
> ...


Rigormortor, that is awesome!!! I’m loving all the different varieties you have, and the quantity is amazing! Congratulations on a successful year! Years like this make it worth it.

To all those that had a rough year, I feel bad for you. It’s such a maddening hobby. Next year will be better!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

QueenStitches said:


> I’m delurking to ask if anyone can give me any advice on aphids? My vines were in great shape and had a lot of squash developing until this weekend when I saw a lot of curling leaves and damaged blossoms. I checked under the leaves and saw a pretty awful aphid infestation, which I’ve never had.
> 
> I removed the worst plant and pruned some damaged leaves. I sprayed Neem oil3 nights ago. Today I sprayed with diluted Castile soap to keep treating the damage, but I’ve lost a bunch of leaves.
> 
> Can the vines come back from this kind of damage? I’m in a mild part of So Cal, so I theoretically have weeks of growing time left. Does anyone have advice on Neem oil or aphids?


Go out and buy Seven dust and sprinkle it all over your leaves and vines. I used it twice with my patch and that stuff worked miracles keeping
all bugs away.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

100 mph wind gusts. what was left of the corn stalks will be shredded. Raven grass is iffy. Trees maybe. I honestly don't know if the pumpkin arch would survive but it's in a fairly sheltered place. Hoping the gazebo lives. Memories of 2010 when a similar storm wiped out my entire halloween collection when it dismantled the shed.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Rigormortor said:


> I harvested 105 pumpkins this morning. That makes 130 total I got out of my patch that was 75 by 75 feet. What fun I had this year planting and growing pumpkins. A fun learning experience for sure. I had my son help me with the last 2 heavy ones. There are still 6 more growing out in the patch. So we had a very successful season and will definitely do this all over again next year.
> 
> View attachment 736605
> View attachment 736612
> ...


Nice. What variety are the big ones?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Rigormortor said:


> I harvested 105 pumpkins this morning. That makes 130 total I got out of my patch that was 75 by 75 feet. What fun I had this year planting and growing pumpkins. A fun learning experience for sure. I had my son help me with the last 2 heavy ones. There are still 6 more growing out in the patch. So we had a very successful season and will definitely do this all over again next year.
> 
> View attachment 736605
> View attachment 736612
> ...


_WOW_
Those are amazing!!! Congratulations on such a beautiful harvest


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

QueenStitches said:


> I’m delurking to ask if anyone can give me any advice on aphids? My vines were in great shape and had a lot of squash developing until this weekend when I saw a lot of curling leaves and damaged blossoms. I checked under the leaves and saw a pretty awful aphid infestation, which I’ve never had.
> 
> I removed the worst plant and pruned some damaged leaves. I sprayed Neem oil3 nights ago. Today I sprayed with diluted Castile soap to keep treating the damage, but I’ve lost a bunch of leaves.
> 
> Can the vines come back from this kind of damage? I’m in a mild part of So Cal, so I theoretically have weeks of growing time left. Does anyone have advice on Neem oil or aphids?


My artichokes had a massive aphid infestation so I sprayed them with Pyrethrin. Do not spray plants when bees are active 








How to Use and Make Your Own Pyrethrin Pesticide


Learn how to buy, use, and make organic pyrethrin insecticide using flower heads from Dalmation daisy plants.




www.thespruce.com


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> 100 mph wind gusts. what was left of the corn stalks will be shredded. Raven grass is iffy. Trees maybe. I honestly don't know if the pumpkin arch would survive but it's in a fairly sheltered place. Hoping the gazebo lives. Memories of 2010 when a similar storm wiped out my entire halloween collection when it dismantled the shed.


I'm sorry...i hope you will be able to salvage some things!!
It seems many of us have been having our turns with high, damaging winds...


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Nice. What variety are the big ones?


I believe they were the Giant Dill Atlantic's.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

FOX 13 covers wild winds, damage around Salt Lake City and Utah







www.fox13now.com






Lost power at 9AM, we got power back a few minutes ago, though given the state of the power lines, I don't expect it to last. 

The garden is lain to ruin. The arch is toast, all pumpkin plants shredded to bits. My trees are shredded, de-leaved, and limbs cracked and dangling.

Neighbor's tree is across the fence. 
Lord knows where my recycle bin is. 

The shed door is in Oz, and one of my neighbors down the street found a bin labeled Animal Skulls and rightfully assumed it was mine. From out of the shed. I'll imagine the lollipop guild have skull hats now as they're nowhere to be seen. For the life of me I don't know how that one happened. 

But, the only real damage thus far is my garage door was blown in. AGAIN. just like 2010. 

And round 2 is bearing down on us tonight. We had a brief reprieve around noon, but it's picking back up. Maybe I'll wake up and be in kansas tomorrow.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


>





UnOrthodOx said:


> FOX 13 covers wild winds, damage around Salt Lake City and Utah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omgoodness, I'm so sorry!! Jeeze, these winds and storms we have all been having all over the US are just getting out of control! I hope you made it through round two with minimal to no more damage, and that you guys over there are all okay! Be safe! Let us know that you are okay when you can, since I'm sure round two has gone through, by now. I hope you didn't lose power, again!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


>


Omg!! I hope all of your family & friends are safe.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





We’re one of the fortunate ones with power restored at the moment.

round 3 is looking significantly weaker with “only” 60 mph winds. I won’t have leaves to take this fall though.

we got most the damaged limbs out of the trees, and the toppled ones out of several neighbors yards.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Round 3?? Hang in there...


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

UnOrthodOx said:


> 100 mph wind gusts. what was left of the corn stalks will be shredded. Raven grass is iffy. Trees maybe. I honestly don't know if the pumpkin arch would survive but it's in a fairly sheltered place. Hoping the gazebo lives. Memories of 2010 when a similar storm wiped out my entire halloween collection when it dismantled the shed.


Our winds have hit town as well. Ours were only in the 70+ mph range, but the fires are burning out of control because of the fanning, and lots of folks don't have power. Gratefully, all our trees remain upright and only the corn is down. I guess those ears we were hoping to see in a couple of weeks are gone. Sadly, the winds won't be dying down enough to set them upright and hope for the best.










I guess we'll have decorations for Halloween this year. Trying to stay positive, but this year's garden is really working overtime to make that tough.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is everything after round three hit? Still have power? I hope all is okay.

Can you pop the dents out of the garage door...or will it have to be replaced?

I know your patch, corn and grasses were pummeled...but were you able to harvest and salvage anything? Any pumpkins? It looks like you may have been able to harvest those few minis I see on the ground...and maybe cut and dry some of the flattened stalks/grasses??

Hoping for the best, for you, and everyone else who is dealing with storms, wildfires, smoke...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> Our winds have hit town as well. Ours were only in the 70+ mph range, but the fires are burning out of control because of the fanning, and lots of folks don't have power. Gratefully, all our trees remain upright and only the corn is down. I guess those ears we were hoping to see in a couple of weeks are gone. Sadly, the winds won't be dying down enough to set them upright and hope for the best.
> 
> View attachment 736906
> 
> ...


I see they are flattened down...but are the roots still in the ground? Did they break? Maybe they can hang in there on the ground long enough for the winds to die down and you can stake them back up...
If they aren't broken but the roots are a bit out of the ground, maybe you could pile some dirt over the roots to help keep them protected and alive?

If none of this is possible, I would say you could always cut them, hang them somewhere to dry and use them for Fall decor.

I'm sorry you are having all this damage, too...


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I see they are flattened down...but are the roots still in the ground? Did they break?


The winds have been very high for three days. Tonight they're supposed to die down. Tomorrow we will go out and assess the actual damage. Gardeners always hope for the best.  We'll let you know how things turn out. Like you, we figure worst case scenario we have some fun props for Halloween. Most of the corn is only five feet high, which is perfect for decorating our small little yard.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

UnOrthoDox and chubstuff - I'm really sorry you're having such a rough time! I hope y'all are ok. It really stinks to lose everything this close to the finish line 😕


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> UnOrthoDox and chubstuff - I'm really sorry you're having such a rough time! I hope y'all are ok. It really stinks to lose everything this close to the finish line 😕


It's nice to have somewhere to gripe when things go wrong, but overall, considering the neighborhood, we have very little to complain about. People are without power, some folks are being evacuated from their homes as the forest fires, started by a 15 year old kid with illegal fireworks, creep ever closer to small towns and cities. We have smoke filled skies that remind me there are far worse things than a failed garden crop. The fact I get to post pictures and vent is good enough for me. Tomorrow I water the garden and assess damage. By mid-afternoon, I'll be wearing a respirator to breath past the smoke and work on Halloween props. Life is weird, but it is still good.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> It's nice to have somewhere to gripe when things go wrong, but overall, considering the neighborhood, we have very little to complain about. People are without power, some folks are being evacuated from their homes as the forest fires, started by a 15 year old kid with illegal fireworks, creep ever closer to small towns and cities. We have smoke filled skies that remind me there are far worse things than a failed garden crop. The fact I get to post pictures and vent is good enough for me. Tomorrow I water the garden and assess damage. By mid-afternoon, I'll be wearing a respirator to breath past the smoke and work on Halloween props. Life is weird, but it is still good.


Oh lordy the smoke is no joke! We're preparing to be locked away inside the house for the next few days as a "super massive" smoke cloud bears down upon us.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been seeing so many pics and videos of all that smoke...be careful, you guys. Try to not breathe that stuff in!! I hope none of you have to evacuate!! My younger brother in law lives in Oregon and he just told me, today, they are readying to evac the city just 30 mins from him. His area is right on the border of the zone 1 evac areas, I guess, or something. I told him to be ready, just in case, he said he already has stuff that he can't easily replace loaded into his car. Told him to let us and his mom know if he has to leave. I worry about everyone I know on the whole west coast with all the fires and smoke!
Be safe!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> It's nice to have somewhere to gripe when things go wrong, but overall, considering the neighborhood, we have very little to complain about. People are without power, some folks are being evacuated from their homes as the forest fires, started by a 15 year old kid with illegal fireworks, creep ever closer to small towns and cities. We have smoke filled skies that remind me there are far worse things than a failed garden crop. The fact I get to post pictures and vent is good enough for me. Tomorrow I water the garden and assess damage. By mid-afternoon, I'll be wearing a respirator to breath past the smoke and work on Halloween props. Life is weird, but it is still good.


I hate fireworks. They cause so much damage & scare animals. Be careful while watering


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> Oh lordy the smoke is no joke! We're preparing to be locked away inside the house for the next few days as a "super massive" smoke cloud bears down upon us.


It feels like half the country is on fire & the other is under water. Please be careful


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> It feels like half the country is on fire & the other is under water. Please be careful


I'm extremely grateful we aren't on fire here on the coast. Things are really dry and our humidity was down to 10% - right by the ocean and river! Now because of the air flow, our air quality is in the hazardous range! So to keep this about pumpkins - I think this will likely kill all my plants because I'm not going outside if I can avoid it. No water and hazardous air is probably going to be the end of everything in the garden. My throat hurts sitting inside and 6 inches from a small air purifier. Take care everyone!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> How is everything after round three hit? Still have power? I hope all is okay.
> 
> Can you pop the dents out of the garage door...or will it have to be replaced?
> 
> ...



Yeah, we are one of the lucky ones with power still. Most the lines in my neighborhood are actually buried, so it takes trees uprooting the lines to knock us out. 

As such, Yesterday/today we kinda become a port the last few days. Most of Talia's friends are still without power, and the school even was out until today. 

I'd already come to the conclusion we were cancelling our pumpkin party this year, but we've drug out tables and chairs, spaced them all covid appropriate, and set up about 20 charging stations outside with kids and families wearing masks and coming to charge. Also been acting as a soup kitchen. Just getting ready for tonight's batch of fresh made ramen.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> I'm extremely grateful we aren't on fire here on the coast. Things are really dry and our humidity was down to 10% - right by the ocean and river! Now because of the air flow, our air quality is in the hazardous range! So to keep this about pumpkins - I think this will likely kill all my plants because I'm not going outside if I can avoid it. No water and hazardous air is probably going to be the end of everything in the garden. My throat hurts sitting inside and 6 inches from a small air purifier. Take care everyone!!


Oh no...I'm sorry, darlin'. I can understand not wanting to go outside to water, though. Better to keep your lungs safe!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Yeah, we are one of the lucky ones with power still. Most the lines in my neighborhood are actually buried, so it takes trees uprooting the lines to knock us out.
> 
> As such, Yesterday/today we kinda become a port the last few days. Most of Talia's friends are still without power, and the school even was out until today.
> 
> I'd already come to the conclusion we were cancelling our pumpkin party this year, but we've drug out tables and chairs, spaced them all covid appropriate, and set up about 20 charging stations outside with kids and families wearing masks and coming to charge. Also been acting as a soup kitchen. Just getting ready for tonight's batch of fresh made ramen.


That is amazing of you and your family to do. You are so, very kind and thoughtful. We need more helpful people like you in the world!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> It feels like half the country is on fire & the other is under water. Please be careful


Sounds about right...then add in high winds all over!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I gave around 50 pumpkins away to the neighbors so they have nice setups in their yards. This is my neighbor next door. The big pumpkin is 70 lbs.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Rigormortor said:


> I gave around 50 pumpkins away to the neighbors so they have nice setups in their yards. This is my neighbor next door. The big pumpkin is 70 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 737005
> 
> ...


That's really cool of you to do that!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Rigormortor said:


> I gave around 50 pumpkins away to the neighbors so they have nice setups in their yards. This is my neighbor next door. The big pumpkin is 70 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 737005
> 
> ...


That's awesome of you!! I want to be one of your neighbors, lol...hmmm, am I close enough, to you, to be considered a neighbor, too???


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

One of my only four Little October pumpkins was just found sunk in and moldy on my windowsill (It actually was stuck to it and messed up the paint!). I am heartbroken, especially since I only had three that were large enough to paint for the cemetery, and it was one of them. The fourth is tiny. They are minis, as it is. I need three to four for painting (My Grandpa and Grandma have a dual grave, so some years I make them each one, others they share one...then I have my aunt and my godfather that each need one.). Now, I worry the rest will do the same. I only have that little bit of other JBLs that grew, this year, that I am using in that basket as decor by my fireplace. My choice will be to ruin the display and steal from those to take to paint, or have to spend money I don't really have to buy some from somewhere. I'm worried the JBLs will do that, too, now. There is no way I will miss a year of bringing the painted pumpkins to my loved ones' graves. I have been doing this, every year, no matter what, since I was young...


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> One of my only four Little October pumpkins was just found sunk in and moldy on my windowsill (It actually was stuck to it and messed up the paint!). I am heartbroken, especially since I only had three that were large enough to paint for the cemetery, and it was one of them. The fourth is tiny. They are minis, as it is. I need three to four for painting (My Grandpa and Grandma have a dual grave, so some years I make them each one, others they share one...then I have my aunt and my godfather that each need one.). Now, I worry the rest will do the same. I only have that little bit of other JBLs that grew, this year, that I am using in that basket as decor by my fireplace. My choice will be to ruin the display and steal from those to take to paint, or have to spend money I don't really have to buy some from somewhere. I'm worried the JBLs will do that, too, now. There is no way I will miss a year of bringing the painted pumpkins to my loved ones' graves. I have been doing this, every year, no matter what, since I was young...


Aww I'm sorry to hear that  I hope the rest of your pumpkins hold up for you!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, how very...2020 this all is! So sorry for those of you with horrible and dangerous weather or fire conditions.

Impressive stuff from Mayor o H. and Rigormortor, but most of us are just limping along.
We haven't had _*severe*_ weather here, but it has been unpleasant. We had rain, drizzle, and highs in the 40's for several days, at a time of year when our normal highs are 75-74. My melon plants just died in those few days. Some of my pumpkins and gourds started to rot on the ground. I picked a couple pumpkins that I'd otherwise have left another week or two...but even if the rain stops now (and it's supposed to tomorrow) it will still take a while for the soil to dry a little and warm up. So--I'll head out tomorrow and cut some of the (not rotten) morangas.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Rigomortor - that is very generous of you to share your pumpkins. 

WK - that is so sad about your minis. If I could send you some I would. 

The JBLs didn't grow very well on the tunnel but I have a bumper crop of minis all over back yard. As the vines die, I add them to the tunnel. People can't tell that they didn't grow there. A neighbor who is a teacher fell in love with the tunnel & asked if she could give her 3rd graders a virtual tour ~ of course I said "Yes". I've still have dozens of minis to decorate with & will keep adding more through October


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking good, Kdestra!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Kdestra - your pumpkin tunnel is magical!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Looking good, Kdestra!!


Thank you


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> Kdestra - your pumpkin tunnel is magical!


I'm not gonna lie. You & your family have been on my mind. Please be careful out there.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, today I was pleasantly surprised to discovered 5 more growing pukkins in my backyard. My neck of the woods in Iowa just got 5 straight days of rain. Do the male flowers fall off when they die? I can't tell if a critter is eating them or not, the pukkins seem to be untouched. I also used bloom booster for this 3rd weekend so maybe that is helping! Happy Halloween!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Well, today I was pleasantly surprised to discovered 5 more growing pukkins in my backyard. My neck of the woods in Iowa just got 5 straight days of rain. Do the male flowers fall off when they die? I can't tell if a critter is eating them or not, the pukkins seem to be untouched. I also used bloom booster for this 3rd weekend so maybe that is helping! Happy Halloween!


Yes, the males open for a day, like the females, then they close up and fall off the next day or so. Congrats on getting 5 more! We had a week of rain, too...just finally stopped.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I’ve finally cut everything off the vine. I had a few nice large pumpkins just all of a sudden rot and fall in so I decided to harvest them all now. This has definitely been my best year.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I’ve finally cut everything off the fine. I had a few nice large pumpkins just all of a sudden rot and fall in so I decided to harvest them all now. This has definitely been my best year.
> View attachment 737169


Wow! That's quite a lot of pumpkins! So many different varieties, too.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Ladyfrog said:


> Wow! That's quite a lot of pumpkins! So many different varieties, too.


Great job they look awesome!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I’ve finally cut everything off the vine. I had a few nice large pumpkins just all of a sudden rot and fall in so I decided to harvest them all now. This has definitely been my best year.
> View attachment 737169


Awesome! I love seeing huge harvests of pumpkins!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

What is the secret to growing Casper's? Every single sprout has shriveled up and died! I only have one plant, so maybe that's the problem? Oh well, just have to try again next year.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Sept. 15
Current temp is 66. Trimmed pumpkin vines that have krept into walkways & several very young vines that won't produce in time. Also cut down rest of corn & cleaned veggie garden. There are at least 15 pumpkins ready to pick but I'm holding off until October 1st. 4 big Queensland Blues are still growing on healthy vines so I'm not touching those even tho I _REALLY_ want to. The JBL vines have grown into the tomatoes. They don't seem to bother the tomatoes so I'm leaving them for now. 

We have 3 more Green Bin (yard waste) pickups before October 1st. So I'm trying to get the gardens ready for Halloween decorations


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> What is the secret to growing Casper's? Every single sprout has shriveled up and died! I only have one plant, so maybe that's the problem? Oh well, just have to try again next year.


I'm sorry they didn't make it. I wish I could help, but I haven't grown them, yet. I almost did, but not yet. I hope someone here has the answer, for you.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, here is what's salvaged from the garden this year.










There were a couple others that got crushed by the neighbor's tree limbs. None of the atlantic giants had ever set anything, and even the raven grass was mangled enough by the wind as to be unusable. We'll be cutting and tilling this weekend as a result, start some sheet composting that I might just do over the next year, still trying to decide how to handle the garden next year.

EASILY the worst year since I started the garden.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Well, here is what's salvaged from the garden this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful pumpkins! I know this has been a really disappointing year for most of us so I guess we have to live vicariously through the few who were successful.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Well, here is what's salvaged from the garden this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As sad as I am that you lost so much, I am glad you, at least, got a handful of cute minis for your efforts.
Like Ladyfrog said, above, it has just been a rough year, for a lot of us...the worst year, really. We can only hope that it is just the "Curse of 2020", and that next year and the years to come, will be better.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have realized that my cucumber beetle infestation is much worse than I thought. This is the first year I have had to deal with these...I may have seen one or two in past years, here and there, but they have just been everywhere, this year. in doing research, I found out that they are more than likely what pretty much decimated my whole veggie garden and pumpkins/gourds. I figured they killed my cucumbers, as they kicked the bucket very quickly, all of the sudden, earlier than usual, too...and saw these beetles on them, figuring they were the cause of the demise...but I wasn't aware they went after pumpkins, squash, melons...and even other veggies after those, too. the damage most of my veggie plants ans fruit had sound nearly exactly like what I saw on everything...even my peppers. 

The bad news, is that they cause disease to the plants, which it why they die, and they also are hard to kill, overwinter easily and the diseases overwinter, with them. I have no idea what to do, now...I plan on trying to till after it gets cold so the burrowed one all get pulled up, which is what it said to do, online, but we only have a little manual hand tiller, so it's hard when the ground is hard and it doesn't get very deep, either. It says they can overwinter in debris, too...well, I clean up all plant debris, so that's not an issue...but I have mulch over the walkways around my raised beds and I worry they could try to hide under that, too. We keep it low and not deep, but if they do try to hide there, along with any squash bugs, there is nothing we can do about it. the only fool proof way to get rid of everything is to not plant a single thing in the veggie garden, next year...which I just ca't bring myself to do...or try to wait to plant things out side just a little longer, so they emerge, see no seedlings, and leave. Sigh. My garden is just more and more infested, each year...


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have realized that my cucumber beetle infestation is much worse than I thought. This is the first year I have had to deal with these...I may have seen one or two in past years, here and there, but they have just been everywhere, this year. in doing research, I found out that they are more than likely what pretty much decimated my whole veggie garden and pumpkins/gourds. I figured they killed my cucumbers, as they kicked the bucket very quickly, all of the sudden, earlier than usual, too...and saw these beetles on them, figuring they were the cause of the demise...but I wasn't aware they went after pumpkins, squash, melons...and even other veggies after those, too. the damage most of my veggie plants ans fruit had sound nearly exactly like what I saw on everything...even my peppers.
> 
> The bad news, is that they cause disease to the plants, which it why they die, and they also are hard to kill, overwinter easily and the diseases overwinter, with them. I have no idea what to do, now...I plan on trying to till after it gets cold so the burrowed one all get pulled up, which is what it said to do, online, but we only have a little manual hand tiller, so it's hard when the ground is hard and it doesn't get very deep, either. It says they can overwinter in debris, too...well, I clean up all plant debris, so that's not an issue...but I have mulch over the walkways around my raised beds and I worry they could try to hide under that, too. We keep it low and not deep, but if they do try to hide there, along with any squash bugs, there is nothing we can do about it. the only fool proof way to get rid of everything is to not plant a single thing in the veggie garden, next year...which I just ca't bring myself to do...or try to wait to plant things out side just a little longer, so they emerge, see no seedlings, and leave. Sigh. My garden is just more and more infested, each year...


Oh no, that sounds worse than slugs!! And I think slugs are downright evil! Can you plant in pots instead for a year maybe to give things a chance to clear out? That way at least you get to grow some stuff. 

Slugs are a lot smarter than I thought, by the way. I have a little food dish on my porch to feed the stray cat who came with our house. I noticed that the slugs were eating the cat food (dry cat food, at that) so I put copper tape around the bottom of the dish. Slugs were still getting in so my husband covered the entire dish in copper tape but they still got in. He happened to look out the window the other night and saw a slug going up the wall next to the dish. He saw it go up just high enough, look where the dish was (with it's sluggy eyes) and push itself off the wall, diving into the dish! We moved the dish away from the wall so hopefully that will stop them. Who knew slugs were that smart??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Oh no, that sounds worse than slugs!! And I think slugs are downright evil! Can you plant in pots instead for a year maybe to give things a chance to clear out? That way at least you get to grow some stuff.
> 
> Slugs are a lot smarter than I thought, by the way. I have a little food dish on my porch to feed the stray cat who came with our house. I noticed that the slugs were eating the cat food (dry cat food, at that) so I put copper tape around the bottom of the dish. Slugs were still getting in so my husband covered the entire dish in copper tape but they still got in. He happened to look out the window the other night and saw a slug going up the wall next to the dish. He saw it go up just high enough, look where the dish was (with it's sluggy eyes) and push itself off the wall, diving into the dish! We moved the dish away from the wall so hopefully that will stop them. Who knew slugs were that smart??


Omgosh, lol! I don't mean to laugh, the slug problem isn't funny...we get those, too...but the daredevil slug vision in my head cracks me up! That's insane! I will have to share that story with my husband, hahaha!

I could grow a few things in pots, but most of my stuff gets massive. Plus, if I plant outside the garden, even in pots, then I have the bunnies to contend with...we have LOTS of bunnies in our yard. Our little garden is fenced in for that reason. If it isn't one thing eating my garden, it's another...


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Is the first 1 a pumpkin? Its my first 'large'. The rest r small-sized. #Stoked


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty -- "Like" wasn't the right reaction for your pest post, but it's that or nothing---
I'm in the same situation. Spotted cucumber beetles are the same thing as southern rootworm beetles-- name depends on what crop you grow. I've got southern, northern, and western rootworm-- striped and spotted cucumber beetles, as well as the horrible boom of SVBs. The cucumber/rootworm beetle larvae feed on the roots of all kinds of garden plants, and the adults eat the flowers, leaves, and developing fruit. 
It's just... too much! I feel exactly the same way, that it's hard to think of not gardening for a year or two...but it's also heart-wrenching to put in all the work and then watch your plants get destroyed. (I'm sure all the more for you, when your energy is limited.) Ah well, I guess we'll see what next year brings. I might just go with gourds that aren't quite as attractive to pests as pumpkins are.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> WitchyKitty -- "Like" wasn't the right reaction for your pest post, but it's that or nothing---
> I'm in the same situation. Spotted cucumber beetles are the same thing as southern rootworm beetles-- name depends on what crop you grow. I've got southern, northern, and western rootworm-- striped and spotted cucumber beetles, as well as the horrible boom of SVBs. The cucumber/rootworm beetle larvae feed on the roots of all kinds of garden plants, and the adults eat the flowers, leaves, and developing fruit.
> It's just... too much! I feel exactly the same way, that it's hard to think of not gardening for a year or two...but it's also heart-wrenching to put in all the work and then watch your plants get destroyed. (I'm sure all the more for you, when your energy is limited.) Ah well, I guess we'll see what next year brings. I might just go with gourds that aren't quite as attractive to pests as pumpkins are.


Yeah, I have striped and spotted...I am going with just minis and gourds, too, next year...but, unfortunately, all of the insect infestations I am currently dealing with went after every single type of veggie plant I had...pumpkins, minis/gourds, peppers, tomatoes, zucchini, cucumbers...all of it. Once they killed off one thing, they would just move on to the next. I am at a loss for what to do. I plan on trying to till both in late fall and early spring when it's still cold to try and un-burrow any that may be in there...but I doubt that will help much, especially with only the small, manual tiller tool. Then I have insect issues with my roses, too, which just get destroyed. Then the bunnies eat all my Heuchera and we have an issue with trying to get shrubs to grow on either side of our porch...I'm just exhausted of doing so much gardening and spending so much to have it all eaten or diseased...


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Once they killed off one thing, they would just move on to the next. I am at a loss for what to do... I'm just exhausted of doing so much gardening and spending so much to have it all eaten or diseased.


I think this has been a difficult year for many of us in the garden. I know come spring, we'll be rethinking what direction to go. We've decided we'll have a garden again, because large sections of the garden take care of themselves. It's just some weeding and watering, and that we can do. Squirrels don't eat flowers. They do eat our pumpkins, and sunflowers, and corn.... sigh... and just about anything we want to eat as well. So, we will create a garden that concentrates mainly on the senses of sight and smell next year, and a bit less on taste. Maybe a few years away from the pumpkins and corn will have the squirrels, rats, moles, and insects wandering away to some other locale for their dining pleasures.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I found a slug on my corn stalk yesterday, about 3 feet off the ground...slugs in WA do not mess around!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

We were out winterizing the garden (because why not, it all got sandblasted/dead) and managed to find one teeny tiny pumpkin hiding under everything, so at least Indy got his annual pumpkin. He was rolling all over it all day yesterday as if it were catnip, an annual tradition when we harvest pumpkins, but he doesn't like the minis in this way for some reason.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> We were out winterizing the garden (because why not, it all got sandblasted/dead) and managed to find one teeny tiny pumpkin hiding under everything, so at least Indy got his annual pumpkin. He was rolling all over it all day yesterday as if it were catnip, an annual tradition when we harvest pumpkins, but he doesn't like the minis in this way for some reason.


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad you ended up with an actual pumpkin, besides your minis, and your adorable Indy gets a pumpkin!!! That makes my heart happy, lol.

(My Nala loves pumpkins, too...she loves them so much she likes to eat the insides when we are carving them and anything with pumpkin in it.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't been getting alerts for new posts in this thread, for some reason. It says i'm following it, but I have to physically go look for it to see if there are new posts. No idea why this is happening, lately.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I grew and picked 130. Gave away 40. Put 30 out of front of my house then went back and picked 25 more. My 20 ft trailer is still full. My wife’s dog was checking out the Jarahdales. I grew about 30 of them.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Fantastic haul, Rigormortor! You can be our inspiration to try again!

WitchyKitty-- I was going to ask you how it went with your roses. I haven't grown any for many years. Now I have a good spot ready for them, and Japanese beetles have made their way to our area.  So far I've only seen one in the yard/gardens (last year) but they're _thick_ within a few miles of us.
Does anyone know whether they're a pumpkin pest?

On the positive side, my Early Giant made it to a nice ripe orange. There are a few more coming on the vine now, finally, but I don't think there's time for them to ripen. I'm happy with the one I got, though.
There's also a second Jubilee that made fast progress, and a third that has a fair chance of getting there. My first Rouge Vif rotted on the vine (SVBs in it) but there's another one making a valiant effort. It's more of a Rouge Pâle, but we'll see what happens if the weather holds.
Gourds look great! I'm very anxious to harvest them, but I know the longer they stay on living vines, the better chance they have of drying, so I resist.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Rigormortor said:


> I grew and picked 130. Gave away 40. Put 30 out of front of my house then went back and picked 25 more. My 20 ft trailer is still full. My wife’s dog was checking out the Jarahdales. I grew about 30 of them.
> 
> View attachment 738233
> 
> ...


That is jaw dropping & insanly beautiful


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

picked a few & started decorating stone steps.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Rigormortor said:


> I grew and picked 130. Gave away 40. Put 30 out of front of my house then went back and picked 25 more. My 20 ft trailer is still full. My wife’s dog was checking out the Jarahdales. I grew about 30 of them.
> 
> View attachment 738233
> 
> ...


Awesome harvest!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Fantastic haul, Rigormortor! You can be our inspiration to try again!
> 
> WitchyKitty-- I was going to ask you how it went with your roses. I haven't grown any for many years. Now I have a good spot ready for them, and Japanese beetles have made their way to our area.  So far I've only seen one in the yard/gardens (last year) but they're _thick_ within a few miles of us.
> Does anyone know whether they're a pumpkin pest?
> ...


Japanese beetles get my roses every year, now...so does something else that I haven't figured out yet. The beetles go for the flowers and something else, the leaves. They still make a valiant effort though. I haven't seen the Japanese beetles bother much else, that I've noticed. The beetles prefer pale colored roses, especially yellow and white. They don't really bother my reds. 

Very cool you have more pumpkins growing!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> picked a few & started decorating stone steps.


It looks great!!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I haven't been getting alerts for new posts in this thread, for some reason. It says i'm following it, but I have to physically go look for it to see if there are new posts. No idea why this is happening, lately.


It's a very common occurrence for us. The algorithm for notifications is iffy at best, but if we just read and like posts it's like a death knoll for notifications. Some of our favorites I just check up on now and then regardless of whether I see them or not. This thread is particularly notorious for dropping off the map. I'm not sure why. But as forgetful as I am, it's one reason you see nothing for days and suddenly responses to a weeks worth of posts one after another.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Japanese beetles get my roses every year, now... I haven't seen the Japanese beetles bother much else, that I've noticed.


Perhaps you can consider your roses the sacrificial plant that protects all the others. We sometimes consider our artichokes that way as the aphids will flock to them and leave everything else alone.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Witchykitty - I also have not been getting alerts on the forum so I have to remember to check every day. 
Rigormortor - Awesome haul! Wow! You have some really cool looking pumpkins.
Kdestra - as always, your display is lovely!
What a weird year it has been in the garden. I finally have some corn growing so maybe I'll get an ear or two _crossing fingers_ I have some assorted squashes growing in strange places - one grew a vine up into a bushy tree and another grew up the mesh deer fence I have around my small garden plot in the backyard. I have several more JBLs growing. It's been a good year for them! My one and only pumpkin is turning orange. It's not a very big one but I'm just happy to have it! I finally have a Casper growing so it's a race to see if it has enough time to mature before the rain and cold.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> It's a very common occurrence for us. The algorithm for notifications is iffy at best, but if we just read and like posts it's like a death knoll for notifications. Some of our favorites I just check up on now and then regardless of whether I see them or not. This thread is particularly notorious for dropping off the map. I'm not sure why. But as forgetful as I am, it's one reason you see nothing for days and suddenly responses to a weeks worth of posts one after another.


I haven't been getting alerts for threads I've been fully taking part in, recently...yet, I started getting alerts for threads that I haven't taken part in since last year...? Really odd.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> Perhaps you can consider your roses the sacrificial plant that protects all the others. We sometimes consider our artichokes that way as the aphids will flock to them and leave everything else alone.


Well, the roses have different predators than the veggies and other plants...so that won't work. Besides, We bought and planted all the rose bushes around the whole front of the house, when we moved in, to be a nice, complimentary decorative border for the house...I don't want them eaten and destroyed, at all. When we moved in, there was a tree and a lot of grass...the previous owner ripped everything out. Big. Blank. Nothing. We immediately tore out the grass around the whole front, made huge garden beds and planted all those Roses, Heuchera, Dwarf Butterfly Bush, Hydrangea and two flowering bushes to border each side of the front porch. I don't want to sacrifice any of it, lol. 
I love my veggie garden and don't want it destroyed each year...but the expensive perennial plants all around the house are more important. 

Maybe I can find a sacrificial plant for the veggie garden...but I have very little room for that.

Sigh...there are still cucumber beetles crawling all over everywhere. I do not understand where they all came from...but they better be gone by next growing season!!! I have a hard enough time with the dang squash bugs and now SVBs!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mabon is abon us. 
Blessed Autumnal Equinox


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Mabon is abon us.
> Blessed Autumnal Equinox


Blessed Autumnal Equinox!! 🍁🍂


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are a few different varieties I grew. From left to right. Jarrahdale, Casper, bumpy Orange, Casper and a Blue Doll.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Rigormortor said:


> I grew and picked 130. Gave away 40. Put 30 out of front of my house then went back and picked 25 more. My 20 ft trailer is still full. My wife’s dog was checking out the Jarahdales. I grew about 30 of them.
> 
> View attachment 738233
> 
> ...


That's an amazing haul!!!! It looks like they have some really nice size as well!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Have a bit of a dilemma: I always give away JBLs to little children, elderly neighbors, postoffice & delivery people. Basically anyone who is kind or looks like they need a bit of cheer.
Today a woman (who can afford, has time to buy & doesn't have children) curtly request I give her 2 pumpkins. She didn't offer money or anything in exchange.
I told her "No"
I don't feel bad about it but I wish I wasn't still pissed off at her.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Have a bit of a dilemma: I don't feel bad about it but I wish I wasn't still pissed off at her.


You did the right thing, but as an agent of Karma, you have to remain emotionally detached from the experience. It's part of the job description. Take a deep breath and let it go. Or throw one of the pumpkins through her window with a note that says, "You can drop by to thank me anytime."


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Kdestra said:


> Have a bit of a dilemma: I always give away JBLs to little children, elderly neighbors, postoffice & delivery people. Basically anyone who is kind or looks like they need a bit of cheer.
> Today a woman (who can afford, has time to buy & doesn't have children) curtly request I give her 2 pumpkins. She didn't offer money or anything in exchange.
> I told her "No"
> I don't feel bad about it but I wish I wasn't still pissed off at her.


She didn't ask? She just demanded? Well if you ask me I would give some pumpkins but all you have to do is be polite. People have forgot that these days.
I have a dilemma as well. I have 100 pumpkins sitting on a 20 foot trailer and no one to give them too. I might have to drive around with the trailer and give them away.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> You did the right thing, but as an agent of Karma, you have to remain emotionally detached from the experience. It's part of the job description. Take a deep breath and let it go. Or throw one of the pumpkins through her window with a note that says, "You can drop by to thank me anytime."


So true... thanks for your words of wisdom.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Rigormortor said:


> She didn't ask? She just demanded? Well if you ask me I would give some pumpkins but all you have to do is be polite. People have forgot that these days.


Instagram people are the most selfish people I've 3ver had the pleasure of dealing with 



Rigormortor said:


> I have a dilemma as well. I have 100 pumpkins sitting on a 20 foot trailer and no one to give them too. I might have to drive around with the trailer and give them away.


If I lived closer I'd buy a few & give them to several children who won't have a fun Halloween this year.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Rigormortor said:


> I have a dilemma as well. I have 100 pumpkins sitting on a 20 foot trailer and no one to give them too. I might have to drive around with the trailer and give them away.


Similar to what Kdestra suggested, you might post that you have pumpkins available for free so that families can enjoy the holiday a little bit more in local social media like NextDoor, FreeCycle, Craigslist, or any number of Facebook options if you use it. Go the one per family/child option just to keep someone from running off with all of them and trying to sell them to someone else (which unfortunately is also a sign of the times). But soon enough you should see a dent in the numbers.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> Instagram people are the most selfish people I've 3ver had the pleasure of dealing with


I guess I'm glad I never got involved in Instagram! 

I figured y'all would appreciate this one 🤣


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Someday I'll be able to walk past gourds & pumpkins that are for sale.
But not today.... because these beauties came home with me. I am saving the seeds.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Someday I'll be able to walk past gourds & pumpkins that are for sale.
> But not today.... because these beauties came home with me. I am saving the seeds.


Well, of course you bought them. They're amazing. They look like Cthulhu babies. What could be more perfect for the season?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Have a bit of a dilemma: I always give away JBLs to little children, elderly neighbors, postoffice & delivery people. Basically anyone who is kind or looks like they need a bit of cheer.
> Today a woman (who can afford, has time to buy & doesn't have children) curtly request I give her 2 pumpkins. She didn't offer money or anything in exchange.
> I told her "No"
> I don't feel bad about it but I wish I wasn't still pissed off at her.


 What?? Who does she think she is to demand your pumpkins??? I don't blame your for saying no, or being mad about it. That is just ridiculous. You are a sweet, giving person, and it seems like she was trying to forcibly take advantage of that. I'm sure your anger will subside, soon, hopefully, it will run it's course. venting to us, here, could help, too. Good energy sent, to you!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Someday I'll be able to walk past gourds & pumpkins that are for sale.
> But not today.... because these beauties came home with me. I am saving the seeds.


I saw some similar styled gourds, yesterday, and their colors were amazing, almost neon! I wanted to buy the so bad, but didn't want to spend the extra money, right now. I never thought to buy them for the seeds for next year! Arg! They are probably long gone, now.
Those are awesome.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

chubstuff said:


> Similar to what Kdestra suggested, you might post that you have pumpkins available for free so that families can enjoy the holiday a little bit more in local social media like NextDoor, FreeCycle, Craigslist, or any number of Facebook options if you use it. Go the one per family/child option just to keep someone from running off with all of them and trying to sell them to someone else (which unfortunately is also a sign of the times). But soon enough you should see a dent in the numbers.


We gave away 25 more pumpkins this past weekend. All the neighbors on the street came by and grabbed some. Pretty nice to give them away. Kids liked them.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> Well, of course you bought them. They're amazing. They look like Cthulhu babies. What could be more perfect for the season?


Thats exactly what we said. I'll be happy to share seeds after Thanksgiving. Idk what they will look like but they should be fun.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I saw some similar styled gourds, yesterday, and their colors were amazing, almost neon! I wanted to buy the so bad, but didn't want to spend the extra money, right now. I never thought to buy them for the seeds for next year! Arg! They are probably long gone, now.
> Those are awesome.


I'll have plenty of seeds to share in a few weeks. 
They weren't very expensive & it was actually cheaper to buy the gourds then buy online & pay for shipping


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Rigormortor said:


> We gave away 25 more pumpkins this past weekend. All the neighbors on the street came by and grabbed some. Pretty nice to give them away. Kids liked them.


Halloween is (in my opinion) WAY better then Xmas. The joy on stranger's faces when you give them a pumpkin is wonderful.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm always hesitant to buy pricey seeds from unknown sources-- but I've been looking at those cthulhu gourds ever since friends started dropping pictures on my FB page.  
This is from a listing, but I'm not going to pay over $15 for 15 seeds.


https://images.bonanzastatic.com/afu/images/46db/f33c/5b1c_5893680474/s-l500.jpg


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> I'm always hesitant to buy pricey seeds from unknown sources-- but I've been looking at those cthulhu gourds ever since friends started dropping pictures on my FB page.
> This is from a listing, but I'm not going to pay over $15 for 15 seeds.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see this type but I might go back to the garden store where I bought mine next week. The gourds were $2.00 each. I thought it was a bargain to buy such an amazing gourd & get all the seeds inside. 
If I see this type - do you want me to buy it for you & ship seeds?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

This photo is from a friend. What do you think of the pumpkin displays?
I'd have a hard time keeping myself from stealing gourds 🤪


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Omg! This is just to freaky for me. Its like they were trying to make it look like sushi or something


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I'm always hesitant to buy pricey seeds from unknown sources-- but I've been looking at those cthulhu gourds ever since friends started dropping pictures on my FB page.
> This is from a listing, but I'm not going to pay over $15 for 15 seeds.
> 
> 
> ...


That's crazy looking, lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> This photo is from a friend. What do you think of the pumpkin displays?
> I'd have a hard time keeping myself from stealing gourds 🤪


Tempting, tempting, tempting....lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Omg! This is just to freaky for me. Its like they were trying to make it look like sushi or something


What ARE those between the mini pumpkins???


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Witchykitty - I also have not been getting alerts on the forum so I have to remember to check every day.
> Rigormortor - Awesome haul! Wow! You have some really cool looking pumpkins.
> Kdestra - as always, your display is lovely!
> What a weird year it has been in the garden. I finally have some corn growing so maybe I'll get an ear or two _crossing fingers_ I have some assorted squashes growing in strange places - one grew a vine up into a bushy tree and another grew up the mesh deer fence I have around my small garden plot in the backyard. I have several more JBLs growing. It's been a good year for them! My one and only pumpkin is turning orange. It's not a very big one but I'm just happy to have it! I finally have a Casper growing so it's a race to see if it has enough time to mature before the rain and cold.


I can't wait to see what you end up with!! Come on, Casper!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just love everyone's pumpkin and gourd pictures! They make me happy!

We stopped by the local pumpkin patch to pick up pumpkins for my mom, since she can't go, herself, and I grabbed myself a small, white pumpkin to replace the mini orange I lost, that molded, that was supposed to be painted for the cemetery. We weren't going to, due to money issues, but we both grabbed a medium pumpkin to carve for Halloween...they were marked a little cheaper than others, since they still had some green striping on them. The green doesn't bother us, at all, it gives them character, we just hope they will be mature enough to make it to Halloween to be carved!

I really need to get off the computer and paint said mini pumpkins!!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> I didn't see this type but I might go back to the garden store where I bought mine next week. The gourds were $2.00 each. I thought it was a bargain to buy such an amazing gourd & get all the seeds inside.
> If I see this type - do you want me to buy it for you & ship seeds?


One thing I've found when it comes to seeds from mutant pumpkins, if they're from a grower, they're generally going to be close to true form because they're raised in large patches with less possible cross pollination. Home gardener seeds second generation are anyone's guess.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> Malls being as empty as they are this year, it certainly is tempting. Of course if you did, then your snooty neighbor would have a right to gripe about your behavior not giving her pumpkins. Have to make sure there's balance in the universe and all that. Karma is a... what's that word, starts with B?


What are you talking about? The individual you are mentioning is not my neighbor & I don't owe anything or have gripes??? BTW Karma starts with K


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> What are you talking about? The individual you are mentioning is not my neighbor & I don't owe anything or have gripes??? BTW Karma starts with K


I think what chubstuff is saying is that if you decided to give in and take those pumpkins and gourds from the pretty mall displays that you were joking about wanting to do, that the lady who almost demanded you give her two pumpkins could have a reason to gripe at you...just joking about the fact that if you stole pumpkins from the mall, then you can't be mad about a lady demanding pumpkins for free, from you. That's how I took it, anyway. Just teasing. Not saying you had gripes or owe anyone anything. 
As for the karma spelling, he was saying Karma is a B****, that word that starts with a "B", not that Karma is spelled with a K.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> One thing I've found when it comes to seeds from mutant pumpkins, if they're from a grower, they're generally going to be close to true form because they're raised in large patches with less possible cross pollination. Home gardener seeds second generation are anyone's guess.


This is true. If gourds and pumpkins aren't protected from cross pollination, then the seeds that come from said gourd or pumpkin could possibly grow a hybrid of everything it was cross-pollinated with...which is how I got weird, white, slightly ribbed, bottleneck "gourdkins" that one year from a regular old white pumpkin that I took seeds from and planted.

When I took seeds from the Jarrahdale, though, the seeds grew more of the exact true Jarrahdale pumpkin, meaning they weren't cross-pollinated.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> What are you talking about? The individual you are mentioning is not my neighbor & I don't owe anything or have gripes??? BTW Karma starts with K


As mentioned by Witchy Kitty above, I was referencing your neighbor who nearly demanded you give her two pumpkins. I'm sorry the joke didn't get told well. They say humor is all in the execution, and I apparently executed it in the worst way possible.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

On a lighter note -- 😬
WK-- The things in between the gourds in Kdestra's cool picture are probably Sansevieria leaves. Sans are one of the many currently contested-by-taxonomists genera. It doesn't seem all that long ago I had a fair grip on succulents' taxonomy, but now it seems it changes with lightning speed, and half of what I know ain't it anymore. Oops, tangent there--haha!
Look for Dracaena angolensis (syn. S. cylindrica)...or similar. They've dipped the tips in something.

Kdestra-- Thanks for the lovely offer! I know it's a gamble with open-pollinated gourd seeds, but honestly I don't think I've ever met a gourd I didn't like. Please Message me with reimbursement details-- Thanks again.

I finally harvested a few gourds where one vine had died. A number of the bottle gourd vines are dying. That usually doesn't happen here until it freezes. I think there are a number of mature fruits, though, so it should be ok. Time will tell!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have two posts: the first is my pumpkins that I paint and take out to our loved ones' graves, each year, traditionally. Here are this year's pumpkins...not too fancy, but I am still pleased with how they all turned out.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Second post: I grew some seedlings of my random minis and I had too many, so I gave some to my Mother in Law. She only got one Little October pumpkin to grow, but it's a really good sized one compared to mine! Then, we have her other minis that came out of the harvest mix...I'm sooooo jealous that she ended up with these!!! I guess they are like a Hooligan, maybe?? All the colorful stripes and spots (don't mind the dirt, she needs to harvest and clean them, yet)...they are so fun and gorgeous patterned!! I wish I had gotten some of these! They are good sized for minis, too! I figured I could post them since they were started, by me, lol, even though I gave them away. I gave a plant to my Aunt in Law, too...possibly a Jarrahdale, but I haven't heard if she got any or not, yet. (She got one more of these spotted ones, but an animal bit it.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Witchykitty - beautiful pumpkins! You're a very talented painter 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Witchykitty - beautiful pumpkins! You're a very talented painter 🎃


Thank you!! 😊


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree with the above-- Much talent, WitchyKitty! Every one of them is lovely, but that little owl especially makes me smile! 
Your MIL really got a lovely mix of minis!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I agree with the above-- Much talent, WitchyKitty! Every one of them is lovely, but that little owl especially makes me smile!
> Your MIL really got a lovely mix of minis!


Thank you!!!! 😊


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Like I said, they aren't my fanciest pumpkins I've painted, but I like them. I just added them to my pumpkin album, here, on the forum...some of my other painted pumpkins are in that album, too, from past years, if anyone wanted to see them. (I think some of you saw last year's ones, as I may have posted them in the Pumpkin Growers thread last year, but I can't remember.)
I do what I can, depending on how I'm feeling. Some years I am more up to painting elaborate designs, some I go very simple, some are kind of in between, lol. This year was more of an In between year. 
I'm worried, as I just put them out at the cemeteries the day before and we just had a lot of rain, last night...and, tonight, we could have our first frost/freeze. I hope the paint and clear coat had enough time to set and the paint didn't all just peel off...


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Here it is in all it's glory - my 2020 pumpkin harvest!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Here it is in all it's glory - my 2020 pumpkin harvest!
> View attachment 739630


Awww! They look great! I love how you have some in the frog's wheelbarrow!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awww! They look great! I love how you have some in the frog's wheelbarrow!


The wheelbarrow's contents change with the seasons  One of the little things I do to entertain myself throughout the year.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I *LOVE* the frog! That's wonderful!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

ooojen said:


> I *LOVE* the frog! That's wonderful!


Thank you! I honestly can't remember where I found him but he's one of my favorites.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog , your frog pushing a wheelbarrow stacked with pumpkins is "Wonder-Fall"
( that sounded better in my head)

It's 63 degrees & was a beautiful day. I yanked 5 more bags of pumpkin vines & the green bin is overflowing. No clue how many pumpkins I've given away but its not like I was counting either.
The Halloween lights are on & the air smells like autumn leaves


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Ladyfrog , your frog pushing a wheelbarrow stacked with pumpkins is "Wonder-Fall"
> ( that sounded better in my head)
> 
> It's 63 degrees & was a beautiful day. I yanked 5 more bags of pumpkin vines & the green bin is overflowing. No clue how many pumpkins I've given away but its not like I was counting either.
> The Halloween lights are on & the air smells like autumn leaves


That looks lovely all around your sign!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> Ladyfrog , your frog pushing a wheelbarrow stacked with pumpkins is "Wonder-Fall"
> ( that sounded better in my head)
> 
> It's 63 degrees & was a beautiful day. I yanked 5 more bags of pumpkin vines & the green bin is overflowing. No clue how many pumpkins I've given away but its not like I was counting either.
> The Halloween lights are on & the air smells like autumn leaves


That is just the PERFECT Halloween picture!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes! The sign and pumpkins set the up the perfect atmosphere!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Gourds -- I still have quite a few of this type to harvest, but the ones I left looked like a few more days on the vines wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

ooojen said:


> Gourds -- I still have quite a few of this type to harvest, but the ones I left looked like a few more days on the vines wouldn't hurt.
> View attachment 739851


Those are really strikingly gorgeous!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Gourds -- I still have quite a few of this type to harvest, but the ones I left looked like a few more days on the vines wouldn't hurt.
> View attachment 739851


They look awesome!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> Gourds -- I still have quite a few of this type to harvest, but the ones I left looked like a few more days on the vines wouldn't hurt.
> View attachment 739851


So cool! What type are they?


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

ooojen said:


> Gourds -- I still have quite a few of this type to harvest, but the ones I left looked like a few more days on the vines wouldn't hurt.
> View attachment 739851


WOW!!! Those are amazing!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks, folks! 
Kdestra-- They're Hoargarths. 
Those and over a dozen more came from just two vines. They had the best spot in the garden, though. It was a hill of composted manure a couple years ago.
By the way, there were _still_ half-grown SVB larvae in a few of the stems. So much for the idea that they're done here by late July!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

One more shot, because I'm kind of smitten with the variety.  They can be nearly all bright orange, patterned (as most of them are), or nearly all greenish-black. I've read that once they're cut, they'll gradually turn all orange. If so, I'm guessing it's a very slow process, because some of these have looked ripe on the vines for months.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Those are awesome looking! How big are they? It's hard to tell from the pics.

I just harvested 4 teeny tiny green & yellow gourds that look like they'd be maracas for mice! They were just some random seeds from a packet labels "Variety Small Gourds". I gave 2 to the little girl across the street & she can't wait for them to dry to be maracas for her & her little brother who immediately tried to eat them. He's 15 months old, that's his job, putting inedible things in his mouth.

My husband's friend knocked my biggest apple gourd on the floor & it cracked in 2 large lines. I crazy glued one, the other has to dry a bit before I can stuff more glue into it. I have 3 more but this was the biggest.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Those are awesome looking! How big are they? It's hard to tell from the pics.
> 
> I just harvested 4 teeny tiny green & yellow gourds that look like they'd be maracas for mice! They were just some random seeds from a packet labels "Variety Small Gourds". I gave 2 to the little girl across the street & she can't wait for them to dry to be maracas for her & her little brother who immediately tried to eat them. He's 15 months old, that's his job, putting inedible things in his mouth.
> 
> My husband's friend knocked my biggest apple gourd on the floor & it cracked in 2 large lines. I crazy glued one, the other has to dry a bit before I can stuff more glue into it. I have 3 more but this was the biggest.


Your tiny mouse maraca gourds sound so cute! I'm sorry about your apple gourd, though.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> Those are awesome looking! How big are they? It's hard to tell from the pics.
> 
> I just harvested 4 teeny tiny green & yellow gourds that look like they'd be maracas for mice! They were just some random seeds from a packet labels "Variety Small Gourds". I gave 2 to the little girl across the street & she can't wait for them to dry to be maracas for her & her little brother who immediately tried to eat them. He's 15 months old, that's his job, putting inedible things in his mouth.
> 
> My husband's friend knocked my biggest apple gourd on the floor & it cracked in 2 large lines. I crazy glued one, the other has to dry a bit before I can stuff more glue into it. I have 3 more but this was the biggest.


I really want to see these mouse maracas!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The mouse maracas sound adorable!
Gourds above are mostly 6- 8" in diameter, more of them on the larger side of that range.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> One more shot, because I'm kind of smitten with the variety.  They can be nearly all bright orange, patterned (as most of them are), or nearly all greenish-black. I've read that once they're cut, they'll gradually turn all orange. If so, I'm guessing it's a very slow process, because some of these have looked ripe on the vines for months.
> View attachment 740138


Those are incredibly beautiful 🧙‍♀️ 
You are such an inspiration 🧙‍♀️


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Detroit Garden Works has gorgeous pumpkins this year. They don't just sell normal pumpkins ~ in fact they seem to offer the complete opposite.
The website is eye candy!!





Pumpkins and Urn with Alyssum and Rosemary | Detroit Garden Works







detroitgardenworks.com


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Those almost look fake! 

I've got my pumpkin & gourd haul on my DR table which I need to clear off so I can set it up in it's usual Halloween form, so I'll take my pics tomorrow. I have given away a few of the little white pumpkiny gourds to the kids around here but I still have some left to distribute around the house in some fashion.

I'm afraid to put anything outside because the squirrels have gone crazy this year. I'm fairly sure they got into my lantern plants & broke a bunch of the plants off, pulled off the lanterns & ate the berries out of them leaving the lanterny husks. They also ate my, oh crap, someone posted them in this thread...wait...they look like orange peppers but they are hard,dried inedible things, anyhoo, the squirrels or something ate the tiny ones I had growing in the herb garden.

The lantern plants were volunteers from someone or something, I didn't plant them & they were close to the house so I know it wasn't a deer because they would've just trampled the stuff in front of them & all of those herbs were fine.

Plus I found the damage because someone left a little pile of the empty, dried lanterns right at the corner of the herb bed.

My exclamation lately is "DAMN SQUIRRELS!!" because they've dug a small hole in the dirt of a cactus I had on my back stoop, knocked another one over, dug up the dirt in the pots where I just planted my mums, they've just lost their freaking minds.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK here's my pumpkin & gourd haul this year. The only gourds that aren't from my garden are the long neck curly winged ones, I bought those at Home Depot. There's one more large Cinderella not shown. It's the size of the one on top of jars, in the basement. It was the first one I had to harvest because it fell off the vine so I put it in the basement where it was cool & it's still hanging in there. You can also see the results of the rest of the garden in all those jars full of pickled things. I even added some more pickled jalepenos this weekend.










The cracked apple gourd. So far so good,needs more glue.









If you give a mouse maracas......


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> OK here's my pumpkin & gourd haul this year. The only gourds that aren't from my garden are the long neck curly winged ones, I bought those at Home Depot. There's one more large Cinderella not shown. It's the size of the one on top of jars, in the basement. It was the first one I had to harvest because it fell off the vine so I put it in the basement where it was cool & it's still hanging in there. You can also see the results of the rest of the garden in all those jars full of pickled things. I even added some more pickled jalepenos this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 740481
> 
> ...


Great haul...and love the mouse maracas!! LOL


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> OK here's my pumpkin & gourd haul this year. The only gourds that aren't from my garden are the long neck curly winged ones, I bought those at Home Depot. There's one more large Cinderella not shown. It's the size of the one on top of jars, in the basement. It was the first one I had to harvest because it fell off the vine so I put it in the basement where it was cool & it's still hanging in there. You can also see the results of the rest of the garden in all those jars full of pickled things. I even added some more pickled jalepenos this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 740481
> 
> ...


I love the mouse maracas!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> Gourds -- I still have quite a few of this type to harvest, but the ones I left looked like a few more days on the vines wouldn't hurt.
> View attachment 739851


WHAT are THOSE?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

This sign reminded of the ladies of this thread. I am not pointing fingers, but you know who you are....(insert smiling pumpkin emoji)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Cute mousy percussionist RCIAG! Love it! Nice batch of pumpkins, too.
Thanks for the nice words, Kdestra.
Good to hear from you, Col.!



UnOrthodOx said:


> WHAT are THOSE?


Hoargarth gourds. They're described as a semi-bush. In good soil, the vines on mine ran about 10' in each direction. Jungs seeds has them.

If any of the regulars here feel like gambling, I'd be happy to share seeds later on. I grew these right next to a couple daisy gourds, though, and they might wind up crosses. However, any mixes could prove interesting, too.

Daisy gourds were very productive. I wish the pumpkins would have done as well! I did wind up with one Rouge Vif, 4 goosebumps, a couple magic lanterns and Early Giants, lots of Morangas, 2 small Wyatt's Wonders, 3 Jamboree, a couple rather mis-shapened One Too Many, 2 nice Peanut/Galeux d'Eysines, and one of the little Toads survived until now. It doesn't sound like too bad a haul, but for the time and space invested, it was pretty pathetic. I'll try to get a few more pictures later.
I bought 3 Howdens at an Amish produce auction, and another from the grower-neighbor. He didn't have much variety at his self-serve stand this year. It wasn't a good pumpkin year in my neighborhood.

But, on the plus side -- Daisy Gourds I have two plants, and didn't even count the gourds yet. The box is several layers deep, and I have some arranged in and around the house, plus quite a few left to harvest.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm so glad that there's such a variety out there now. It's not just plain old orange pumpkins for carving & a few bottle gourds. I remember finding a still green pumpkin on a trip to pick a few in the 90s & I was sooo excited to have something different looking.

Now there's so many more options & they seem to last longer if you can keep the damn squirrels away.

If you wanna share some of those hoargarth seeds, or any seeds, I'd gladly take a few off your hands when the time comes.

I think I found out what those mouse maracas are, I think they're spoon gourds.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

ooojen said:


> Cute mousy percussionist RCIAG! Love it! Nice batch of pumpkins, too.
> Thanks for the nice words, Kdestra.
> Good to hear from you, Col.!
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful! So colorful!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Cute mousy percussionist RCIAG! Love it! Nice batch of pumpkins, too.
> Thanks for the nice words, Kdestra.
> Good to hear from you, Col.!
> 
> ...


Is it weird that I just want to sit among all those beautiful daisy gourds, other assorted gourds, and leaves??? Maybe roll around a bit, carefully, though, as to not break them. I just feel the need to be where that picture is, lol. That picture makes me happy.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Here it is mid-October...and I have flowers on two pumpkin/squash vines and two little pumpkin/squash growing. And my fuschias are blooming again! What a weird year...


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Question for the pumpkin carvers amongst you: I've got a decent size pumpkin still growing on the vine and I'm trying to figure out how late I can harvest it so that the skin/flesh will be decent for carving (probably jack o' lantern style rather than a scrape carving). I've been keeping the hot SoCal sun off of it with a shade, so the skin is still quite white. This is my first year growing pumpkins so I'm not sure if they need curing time for the skin/flesh to set up before carving. I usually carve pretty wide mouths on my pumpkins that need some support from the pumpkin flesh. So a soft pumpkin just won't do. Thanks for any pointers!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

MCR-- My growing climate is so different from yours that what works here might be totally different. Overall, though, the longer they can stay on healthy, green vines, the sturdier they'll get...as long as the soil isn't wet and they don't get the skin broken by insects, rodents, etc.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I forgot to say who this was replying to, lol. MCR: I'm in the same boat as ooojen...completely different climate. I have no idea how a pumpkin that hasn't fully matured would hold up in that heat if you tried to carve it.
I would try to keep it on the vine, like ooojen said, as long as possible. When Halloween comes around, if it hasn't fully matured, yet...well, I would think you could try carving it for Halloween night. If it doesn't hold up, well, than you did your best and let it mature as long as you could. If it does hold up, even for the night of Halloween to become a Jack-o_lantern, then great!
If you do carve it and it isn't fully mature, but holds it's shape decent enough, I would maybe light it with an LED tealight rather than a real candle, as real candles can weaken a pumpkin faster.
You said you have it shaded from the hot sun...I don't know much about SoCal growing, but are you around to be able to, maybe, remove the sun shade just for early morning and/or late afternoon sun to try to get it to mature a bit faster without getting too much super hot mid-day heat? Is the whole plant shaded, or just the pumpkins?
I wish I could help you, more...but, again, being in Illinois and a very different climate, and I have never tried to carve a non-mature pumpkin. I would think you could simply type if you can carve an immature pumpkin or not in the internet and something would come up...maybe? You will have to let us know if you end up having to do this and how it goes!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Believe it or not, my single Jarrahdale has made it, so far, without rotting on me. The poor thing is all beat up on the back and I thought, for sure, it would start to mold or rot instantly, like my three did the year before when i tried to grow them...but it's still looking the same and holding up. I still have it on the stand by the fireplace. I wonder if sitting on and open bottomed stand with legs, up off the ground, is keeping it from going bad on the bottom? Or if it just is holding on by itself. Regardless, I am very happy it has made it even this far. If it makes it to Halloween, I'll be so happy! If it makes it all the way to Thanksgiving...I'll be thrilled!! (Same for my minis...no others have gone bad after that first one...though, I don't know about the four I painted for the cemetery. I'll find out, when I go to clean up after Halloween, if they survived or not. I could probably go and check the one at the closer cemetery, at least. The other three are a bit further away, and out of the way of anywhere we go. I wish it was closer...)

I've probably just jinxed myself and they will all rot, now, lol...sigh...


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the advice WitchyKitty and ooojen! I wussed out and cut it off the vine.  The skin was so translucent that it didn't seem like it stood a chance of firming up if I didn't get it in full sun for a couple weeks. My "patch" is a 4'x22' raised bed on the west side of the house, so it doesn't get full sun all day. To deal with the 100+ heat I used the floating row cover (with the sides lifted to get decent airflow) and a misting system that I'd run for a couple minutes every 10 minutes during the really hot days. The leaves still got burnt to heck, and keeping the powdery mildew at bay was a constant battle for the 2nd half of the season. But I still got a 60 lbs pumpkin on my first try, so I'm pretty pleased with that.  We'll see if skin hardens by the 31st. I've been using those bright submersible pool lights the past few years and really like them: Amazon.com: LED Waterproof Battery Powered Submersible Accent Night Mood Lights with IR Remotes For Party, Wedding, Garden, Swimming Pool, Vase, Fish Tank, Christmas, Festival Decoration Lighting: Musical Instruments


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MCR said:


> Thanks for the advice WitchyKitty and ooojen! I wussed out and cut it off the vine.  The skin was so translucent that it didn't seem like it stood a chance of firming up if I didn't get it in full sun for a couple weeks. My "patch" is a 4'x22' raised bed on the west side of the house, so it doesn't get full sun all day. To deal with the 100+ heat I used the floating row cover (with the sides lifted to get decent airflow) and a misting system that I'd run for a couple minutes every 10 minutes during the really hot days. The leaves still got burnt to heck, and keeping the powdery mildew at bay was a constant battle for the 2nd half of the season. But I still got a 60 lbs pumpkin on my first try, so I'm pretty pleased with that.  We'll see if skin hardens by the 31st. I've been using those bright submersible pool lights the past few years and really like them: Amazon.com: LED Waterproof Battery Powered Submersible Accent Night Mood Lights with IR Remotes For Party, Wedding, Garden, Swimming Pool, Vase, Fish Tank, Christmas, Festival Decoration Lighting: Musical Instruments
> 
> View attachment 741445


What type of pumpkin is it? Is it, maybe, a variety that is supposed to be a lighter color? Is it really soft, or have you gently pressed your fingernail to the skin to see if there is any firmness to it?? Regardless as to if you end up being able to carve it, I think it will make a very good sized, nice decoration pumpkin until the time comes to try! Let us know what happens with it!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Lots of little pumpkins & gourds filled the urns after Halloween.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Lots of little pumpkins & gourds filled the urns after Halloween.


That looks so pretty!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey there, I'm saving seeds from the Gizmo Gourds I bought a few months ago. I can't promise that they will turn out exactly like the parent gourds but if you want a few seeds I'll be glad to mail them to you. According to Jung's website these gourds grow on a "bush type" plant?? I'm not sure what that means but I'm very curious 


https://www.jungseed.com/product/J02332/531


Hope everyone had a safe & happy Thanksgiving 
P.S here's a picture of Hocus. He's stoned on catnip in a very big box


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

So excited because I just pulled these gourds off curb before trash pick up. I'll have seeds to share if anyone is interested


----------

